# Friends



## blessedlife

Hi all! I hope this thread will allow us to keep up with each other no matter if we're TTC, pg or running after little ones.

Say hi! How is everyone? :flower:

Sugarlys, what are you going to try this month?

Mirna, how are you? Have you started OPKs? Temping?

Tainted, I hope the wonderful -No Vomit- trend is continuing. 

ER: Have you told anyone about your BFP?

Hopeful, I hope you have a great day. Any plans for the weekend?

Look at us! What a nice mix of TTC & pregnant ladies. :hugs:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hey blessed miss u girls i like this new friends thread :) am writing from my cellPHONE lol so i cant write much ill update u this evening!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I love this thread already! You're the best!

I'm also on my cellphone 
I have scheduled an op/gyn appt for next Wednesday at 9am. I haven't had a pap done in almost 2 years so they want me to get that done now. Included is a consultation to discuss blood sugars, diabetes and pregnancy stuff (like what to expect ie- blood sugars, insulin resistance, etc). They don't do any scans until 8 weeks and ill only be 4w4d then.

Currently studying for my criminological theories exam that's in 2 hours

Oh yeah, I've told my sisters, my 2 best friends, and some people I know over the internet on diff forums. I had to tell my supervisor yesterday due to blood sugar swings. We are telling our parents next week... everyone else can wait


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good morning!

Blessed - thanks for creating the new friends chat spot for us, very nice of you :) hope relaxing (as much as you can with all the tests and studying) on the ttc front. Get those tests all completed and find out you game plan in a new fresh month!

Ersurgeongirl - how'd yesterday's test go? Hope you are feeling good.

Sugarlys & Mirna - hope your cycles are flying by so you can get your bfp!

Tainted - does today classist as the good, the bad, or the ugly?

I got a call and they moved my scan to the 21st because of the 20th is a holiday do no doc would be on staff to talk to me. It's one more day of waiting, I feel like that's all we do! I just want to meet my little one!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh id figured id add how we somehow concieved the first month ttc...

Af showed up jan 7th (cd1) and lasted 2 days like usual.
We bd on cd8, cd11, cd13, and cd15.
Got what seemed to be a pos opk (it was slightly darker than the others, last test so I couldn't see if it was super dark the next day) on cd15.
Took robitussin 3x a day, full dosing cup amount, starting cd7... the store must have thought I was addicted to robitussin because I went through a bottle every 2-3 days or so.
We only bd in the morning when testosterone levels are highest in guys. Id wake up and wake him up and do most of the work because he was barely awake :lol:


----------



## blessedlife

Yay! Hi girls, I'm trying to coax Tainted over here, she's quite comfortable on our original thread. Come on Tainted!!! :winkwink: 

ER, I'm glad we're both mixing studying & posting. Good luck on your exam, how much more school do you have? I have to leave for my quiz in 45 minutes. 

Thanks for posting what you guys did to conceive. That's smart about AM BDing, K loves that anyways. ROFL about doing all the work, don't we anyways? :haha::haha: I'm glad you're going for an appointment to get a plan of action. :thumbup:

Hi Hopeful! Yep, I'm kinda letting this month TTC'ing go. We'll get all the results back, meet with the doc in a week and form a plan. I'm very confident it's going to be ICSI. At least we go some great news this week that K is getting a large 2011 bonus at the end of Feb! That will really help. 
Sorry you have to wait an extra day for you scan. I have absolutely no patience so I won't say it's only one more day. :flower:

All right ladies, I'll be back later. I have to call and schedule my US for tomorrow and then get to school. :hugs:


----------



## Taintedlove

I'm here ladies... But barely! Today is an ugly day! I'm trying my hardest not to get sick again... And lord help me now... I never want to see another bottle of gingerale again!!! Yes 'Canada Dry' you can thank me for keeping your company sales at an all time high!! 
I'm starting to get really cranky about all of this! About phil being gone about throwing up every 5 minutes about non stop nausea! 
Everyone seems to have a cure for it but nothing I try helps!
I'm pretty sure I have hypermesis gravidarum.. Look it up it's pretty intense but it's to the point that I don't pee BC I can't keep anything down long enough to make pee! I can go like 18 hours and not pee.... 
Yesterday was blissful... And I just wish the rest of my pregnancy could be like that! Please say a little prayer for me, BC I'm definitely weak and have lost 21 lbs already... My teeth are gonna be screwed! I need some witty strength to get thru this! 
Mom is coming today she's gonna stay with me for a bit! She's a nurse so she always forces me to do stuff that is right when I'm not thinking positively! 
I got word yesterday that Phil will probably be away longer than normal this time around... :( I really wish that wasn't reality! 

Sorry to make this all about me! I just... I need to get it off my chest and you girls listen so well to everything everyone says! Thanks for being my source of support these last couple of weeks... I need it!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Ill properly respond to everyone in a bit...

Blessed- this is my last semester! I have 2 classes and a 40pg thesis paper to write.
Tainted- I wish I could take the sickies away :(


----------



## blessedlife

Tainted:

You're definitely in my prayers. I'm so glad your mom is on her way. Anytime you need to vent, this is the place! You know it's going to be worth it but that's not a big help when you're constantly puking. Phil's going to be away even longer!!! :cry::cry::cry: That's just awful. You need lots of hugs and care.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

ER: You're so close to being done! I hate writing papers, 40 pages...yikes! You want to be a prosecutor right? 

AFM, last test of the week complete. THANK GOODNESS. This week has been very draining, between exams and all the fertility testing. I go in for US #3 tomorrow morning but I get to sleep in! :happydance:


----------



## Sugarlys

Friends! Thanks for making this thread, Blessed!
Tainted - sorry that you are sick AGAIN but I am glad your Momma is coming...Mom's definitely help :)
ER - congrats!! I hope everything goes smoothly!!
AFM, I am going to try Mucinex I think...and we are going to BD more! (That was DH's idea..haha!) I'll write more later...gotta go start din!!


----------



## Sugarlys

When should I start the cough syrup?? I am on CD 6 and won't O until probably the 23rd or so!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Basically I took the cough syrup the day before I started opks, that way if I found out I o'ed sooner than I thought, we'd be ready and the syrup was in my system. 

I got my blood results back... 3w4d hcg was 22... a nice strong pregnancy so far!


----------



## Sugarlys

Congrats :) How exciting!!!
How many years do you have left of school? Sounds like an exciting career!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I graduate this May. I'll have a BA in anthropology (2008 grad.) and a BS in Criminal Justice and a BS in Peace and Conflict Studies by that time. I'll be taking a couple years off before going for my masters.

fingers crossed that the syrup does the trick!


----------



## blessedlife

I would start Mucinex about four days before O'ing. The only thing about using Mucinex is I'm wondering if it thins cervical mucus, does it effect uterine lining? Lots of women get pregnant using it so I'm guessing it doesn't but I can't help wondering. 

ER, yay for good hcg numbers!! :happydance:

I got a positive OPK tonight, it was negative this morning. I have an US in the am so that's great timing. It'll be interesting to see if I ovulate before then.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I didnt use mucinex, but I got pregnant using robitussin... I think it just thins out mucous... nothing else?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

blessed- that would be very interesting to know! Im curious to see what happens!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - I don't think it affects the uterine lining. I also used Robitussin not Mucinex. If you are worried about the lining a b complex vitamin (all the b's together) or drinking red raspberry leaf tea are supposed to help. I know clomid is supposed to thin lining over prolonged use, never did for me.

Ersurgeongirl - you caught this pregnancy early, your numbers show that! Good for you, you saw it before the rest of us. Sounds like you are going to be one well educated momma!

Tainted - I sincerely hope I don't end up feeling sicky either, but the tiredness has started. I was trying to keep my eyes open late this afternoon while playing with my son. I could've laid on the carpet and slept! I also keep getting a pain/numbness in my left leg that comes and goes. It was fine until driving my stick shift car, pressing in the clutch is making it worse!

I'm starting to feel weird on some of the other threads I keep up with. One in particular 3 of the ladies got BFP's and in the last few days they lost the pregnancy. I know it's a normal thing it's just I really hate to worry and feel strange that they feel so sad and I get to go on being happy. It must just be in the cards for me , I'll try to stay positive and enjoy my moment, and maybe say away from that thread!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hopeful- I'm in the same boat as you. I can't visit a lot of the first tri posts because they end up losses and that terrifies me! I'm still waiting for af to show...took another test this morning... Just barely darker than yesterday's test...and now I'm wondering why it isnt getting darker.... Doh!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'd stop testing, it's going to drive you crazy. Your going to over analyze them. I'm sure you'll get b/w more frequently being diabetic and all.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Where's tainted at? How you feeling hopeful?


----------



## blessedlife

Ladies, I need to vent. I went for my US this morning and before that happened a nurse that has lousy bedside manner came in & asked if they'd talked to me about my HSG results. I told her the radiologist said my tubes were open. She said, "Yes, they're open but you have polyps in your uterus and you need surgery. It's not a big deal." I'd be under general anesthesia and they go in laproscopically through my belly button and one other place. General anesthesia is a big deal. I stopped breathing when I had an appendectomy & then w/ my tonsils I kept passing out and had to spend the night in the hospital. IT IS A BIG DEAL!

So if I do this surgery they usually don't even start trying IVF for two months. Let's do the numbers. If I wait until my next period and have the surgery, that's March. Two months after is May. I take boards June 4th. My 3rd year clinical rotations start July 3rd and after that I'm not going to be able to make any doctor appts b/c I'll be too busy.

What makes most sense is to wait until 4th year when I'll have plenty of time and we'll have been able to save up to afford IVF. But I'm scared to wait. I'm 38 & my husband is 39. (I don't like the 35+ forum for the same reason you don't like the first tri forums...depressing.) All the research I've done shows that egg quality really drops after 38.

Ladies, it took me a long time to get my act together. (Obviously, I'm in med school at 38.) I didn't meet K until I was 36, married at 37 and I'm exhausted trying to keep this all going. It's just one thing after another. It was so upsetting to hear I need surgery that it doesn't matter I have two 20x20 follicles. :cry:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed- chin up girl! Life happens for a reason. I'd still try for a baby anyway. Clinicals are in a hospital most of the time anyway. Who says you can't go see a doc at the hospital before or after your rotation? Or during lunch!


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh blessed!!! I feel for you! If there was anyway that I could make this all disappear for you I definitely would! We dot want you in any other forum than this one anyways! I would miss you!! 
I'm with ERgirl tho! I think you should go for it anyways!!! You'll find time Goethe appointments trust me, and they only last 15 minutes or so anyhow! Don't put your life on hold! 

AFM... I have hyperemesis gravidarum! Sigh! I'm being sent to a high risk OB! I have to keep going in for rehydration! And I'm on some other meds... Chances of working probably are slim but the dr is hopeful that I will change some with these meds! 
This morning I started throwing up blood! Lovely! 

What's going on with everyone else in the group!


----------



## Sugarlys

Blessed - keep trying on your own! Miracles happen! I have a friend who had an ectopic that burst in her fall. tube and was told she would never conceive..told to stop trying because there was no point. Her and her hubby ended up adopting a beautiful baby boy and three months after that she found out she was pregnant with a healthy and happy baby girl! ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN. I am sorry that you had a rough experience with the nurse...
My reccommendations for you: find something to relax (facial, massage etc) and really really try to not overthink (MUCH easier said than done!) Usually when we least expect things, they happen. And there are LOTS of women who have babies into their late 30s, early 40s. Just because the egg count goes down, doesn't mean it disappears.
I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Tainted - I am sorry that you are so sick. Does this run in your family? When does your Mom come? I am sure Phil is worried sick! I hope everything is okay where you are!!

AFM, been busy this week getting ready for my job....I start Monday and I am feeling pretty overwhelmed!! 
Enjoy your weekends everyone!!! :)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

helllo!!!! missed you so muchh girls!!! sorry have been away had veryyyyyyyyy busy few days my whole family travelled and i had to take care of everything!!!
blessed comon girl chin up!!!!!!! i heard about this procedure it should be easy!! i had something like that last year when i decided id start TTC had to do laparoscopic removal of my gallbladder it was a lot easier than i thought!! i say keep on TTC!!! especially that you got your + opk!!! im still getting all negatives :( i KNOW its because of all the sugars am having :(

er girl soooooo excited for you hope your pregnancy goes smoothly along with hopeful!!!!!! and pls pls pls dont go to anywhere else on the forums. i want ALL OF US to go through TTC ANNNNNNNND pregnancy altogether :hugs:

Tainted how are you holding up??????? so sorry you have to go through all of this hopefully it wll be over soon!!!!!!!!!! at least now you know whats up with u!!

afm, well obviously i didnt have the time to do any BDing except for yesterday
am on CD11 and still all negative OPK's. i have my fxed for a smiley tomorrow then ill do some BD everyday!!!!! pray for me ladies!!
love u soooooo much


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you all for your support. :hugs: Kevin met me for lunch and he didn't really say much, just big hugs and it was very reassuring. He's going to take me out this weekend and we're just going to have fun. I'm now home and am enjoying a glass of wine that's appropriately named "Plum Crazy"! :wacko: I'm going to try as much as possible to relax and just take one appionment at a time. 

Tainted, I'm glad you're going to be under close watch. Did you tell them about the blood in your vomit? Did they check out your baby too?

Sugarlys, that's a wonderful story about your friend. We'll just have to see what happens. It's so exciting that your new job starts Monday, I know you're going to be amazing! :)

Mirna, cd11 is still really early. I got negatives on my OPKs until CD 13. Also, I had a negative result at about 10 am and then a positive at 5 pm. You might think about testing in the afternoons too. Thank you for sharing your experiences w/ a laproscopic procedure. I think it just came as a shock and one more problem we have. Boy what a pair huh?! :dohh: You've got plenty of time so get to :sex:

ER: how are you feeling?

Hi Hopeful! :wave:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow wow wow. I've only been gone since this morning and so much has happened.

Blessed - there are no real words I can use to express the how I feel for you and simply wish to take it all away. I know that tons of women all over the assisted conception forum have had a lap surgery done and conceived relatively soon afterward. No surgery is a joke though, and it sounds like you need to be very cautious considering your history with anesthesia. I think you ladies will remember me telling you about if I weren't to fall pregnant this month I would be facing a surgery with general anesthesia as well. It was due to a suspected polyp viewed in ultrasound. I am a case where that didn't stop it from happening. I think as well that you should continue trying and maybe ask them if they can monitor your cycle to time best possible time to bd. did they tell you how many you had?

Tainted - I'm do sorry what we were talking about came true. I'm really glad that they found out early enough before you became too severely malnourished. I hope the meds work for you. Did they tell you how frequently you have to go in for IV fluids/meds? Throwing up blood could be from so much irritation from puking so much, but I hope your doc knows as it could be something else too.

Sugarlys - good luck with the new job! I'm sure I speak for us all when I say we can't wait to hear all about it. Also you are right sometimes relaxing helps things to just happen.

Mirna - Praying for you Hun, get busy with your DH and let us know when the pos opk happens. Test twice a day so you don't miss it!

Ersurgeongirl - so lets agree this is a much more positive place for us to be and avoid all the negativity! Feeling anything new yet?

AFM - today I got taken out for a late lunch buffet, and really enjoyed it. The last coouple times we tried to go out for meals my son was less than cooperative. My gals have become a bit fuller looking again, was hard to notice due to breastfeeding. Its noticable when they still feel a bit heavy after the baby has eaten. I went to the mall across town to buy curtains and give my boy a chance to nap, having a new roof put on is killing the idea of home naps. DH and I took a long drive in the afternoon when afternoon nap was necessary, lol, the joys of parenting :) I don't really feel sick but today Ive had an unquenchable thirst! Still do.

Farewell and goodnight for now lovely ladies :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Tainted- I'm so sorry, I really hope it eases Before second tri!

Today has been a roller coaster day... I woke up at 1am, bg (blood sugar) was high. Took some more insulin, went back to bed. Woke up at 6am and my bg was even higher! I freaked out that I was killing my baby, took a shit ton of insulin and walked on the treadmill at the gym until my blood sugar was reasonably lower. I called the doctor and she said that if I don't eat every 3-4 hours this will happen where my body freaks out and my blood sugars go high :dohh: I didn't know that! I also need to double my water intake... I feel like I'm floating away. Idk if the frequent urination is pg related or because I'm consuming so much water.

As for symptoms, I got firetits :haha: headaches, nausea, major fatigue and major bloating. I need to order maternity uniforms for work... My pants feeling tight already due to bloat. If my pants press on my stomach I get even more nauseous!

Okay, enough bitching and whining!
How is everyone else?

Oh yeah, I also get these butterfly like twinges off and on during the day... It's sooooo weird feeling!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow ER congrats on all the symptoms :) It sounds like you are really in tune with your body in terms of your diabetes...definitely a good thing! 

Hopeful - glad you had a good day! Will you be able to continue to breastfeed while you are pregnant? Sorry, maybe that is such a dumb question....I don't know! :)

Mirna - it is our month :) I bought the cough syrup today!! We will see how that goes.


----------



## Taintedlove

Ok ladies.... This is like night and day here! Mom is here! I found something liquid that I can keep down other than gingerale! And it's crystal lite so it's not too bad!! 
I told Phil the news and he told me he was gonna be on the next flight home! Lol I told him I'm ok we caught it early! BC I had to tell him what it meant and that my kidneys and liver need to be monitored and he freaked out and told me we need to think about your health I'm not losing you! I told him we are safe now... I should start to get better! 

Poor guy so far away!

Thanks for all the support yet again! I'll comment on everything later don't wanna be rude with mama


----------



## Sugarlys

Glad Momma is there with you :) Feel better soon :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sugarlys- don't forget to wash the syrup down with at least 8 oz of water! I think I drank like 2 liters of water a day, that also helped me become um, wetter, down there.

Woke up at 2am to snack, slept until 7 and my body naturally woke up, ate again. Blood sugars are way better than yesterday. Yay! Not many symptoms this morning. Af due today.... To verify I used my last pee stick and it's still super positive lol


----------



## Sugarlys

:D Exciting!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys - not at all a dumb question. I don't know 100% myself. I think I may see how this next month goes but I didn't really intend on going past 5 months into this pregnancy. I'm already so tired,and the demand for nutrician on my body is do high, I'm feeding two plus me. I'm not eating more, plus I have trouble finding the time to feed him and eat myself already. I guess it's a delicate balance, just have to be careful everyone is okay.

Tainted - hooray for momma to the rescue. Crystal light huh? Weird

Blessed - hope you've been relaxing and are feeling good :)

Ersurgeongirl - small snacks that are balanced all day long, including midnight snacks :) I had to be very careful my last pregnancy as I was on the verge of gestational diabeties. They sent mr to a nutricianist who gave me a leaflet on how to combine tiny amounts of carbs with protein, lean fats, veg. It was almost pointless eating cause you never felt like you'd eaten. A handful of nuts, a few tbsp of yogurt and some cucumber slices hardly does much for a growling pregnant tummy, but you adjust :)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all. :It's been a very nice Saturday. We went to our favorite brunch place and then were just lazy. K's off getting our taxes done & I'm going to get a few hours of studying in.

Tainted, so glad Momma's there! I hope today is better and you're able to relax. I can understand Phil wanting to be home! :hugs:

Mirna, any change on the OPKs? 

Hi Sugarlys! :wave: How are you?

ER: It's great that you are getting into a pattern to maintain your blood sugars now. I guess getting up at 2 am is just good practice! :haha:

Hopeful, how are you feeling? I forgot, do you work outside the home?

What a great mix of ladies we have! We have pregnant & TTC. We have ladies with OH's whose work takes them away from home for long periods of time & we have lots of health issues that need to be monitored. :hugs: Oddly enough though, we're pretty close, geographically! All Canada & Northern US, right???


----------



## Sugarlys

Hopeful - gottcha....sounds exhausting!! 
I am happy with this group too - very encouraging and not stressful....when I first joined this site I floated around and got depressed/anxious reading some of the other threads...this one is great because no one seems to focus on the negative, even though there are lots of serious issues that some of you have. It is my "life" resolution to focus on the positive.....positivity is contagious and I feel like if I make it as a choice then maybe the "Negative Nancy's" in my real life will shake the negative vibe....haha. Tough to do on a forum though :)

I don't know where Mirna is from? I thought there was someone from Florida at one point?

AFM, I have had a great day....slept in, hubby and I had a cookout in one of our back fields...I did some cross-country skiing and then had a nap. My perfect Saturday!
Enjoy your evening :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, everyone seems to be having a wonderful Saturday. We again went for a long country drive in order for the babe to nap again, then stopped at a diner for a nice clubhouse sandwich, mmm mmm. My son loved sharing it with me, he wolfed his litte pieces down I think without breathing! A bit of fun with the roofers trying to get away with something they shouldn't have, my husband worked for a roofer as a teen so his know how busted them. So they are coming to back tomorrow morning to fix it and collect their money only when we are pleased! I think my DH is going to blow a gasket, me, I'm just brushing it off and not stressing my pregnant self out! I have to say Contractors almost always suck!

So today is only the 4th. Seems like so long until my ultrasound! I want to see my baby now! 17 days, ill be counting again :) this group is so much better than the others out there. You are so right about the negative Nancy's .


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Been at work all day. Meeting bf at his parents to break the news. I made a photo frame with baby scrapbook stickers and a card in it that says save thisspace for october 13th. Wish us luck


----------



## Sugarlys

Good luck ER! Hope it goes well :) How long have you two been together??
Hope they were excited!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

i need to vent.
sorry i didnt have to time lately to login often and it will still be this way for the next week until my family comes back.have been really really busy!!
blessed its cd 13 and im still getting negatives :( its frustrating i kinda stopped BDing only once 2 days ago i know its bad and we should be doing it more often but i feel its pointless without a positive OPK! what do u girls think? :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna - I never got positive OPK's until cd14-15 and O 15 -16. Don't give up its not pointless. If you get one later this afternoon for example BD'ing the previous night or morning would be in the fertile window for sure. Stress can cause you to o later so if you e been crazy busy then that could be why. Sex is also good for stress relief :) go find your hubby and get busy, at least then you'll feel confident that you covered they window :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Mirna, definitely keep doing it!! You don't want BDing to feel like a job..that is when the stress comes.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I didn't get a positive opk until cd15, even then I wasn't sure it was starting to be positive or I caught the end of the surge. We bd every other day. I felt the same way you do but it all turned out well. I'd say just bd and have fun!

Me and the bf have been together for 2 almost 3 years, been living together for 1.5 years. Omg last night was toooo funny... I gave his mom the gift and he started recording video on his phone so it didn't look like we were recording iykwim and she was like "save this space for october 13...... Baby......October 13....what's octoooooooooooohmygod you're having a baby! I'm going to be a grandma!" haha it was hilarious because it took her a couple of seconds to figure it out. Both of his parents are thrilled. But I was exhausted so I left early that's when they got all weird... Asking the bf if we planned this, how are we going to afford this, why we aren't married, just blatantly rude comments and questions! I was kinda miffed but too exhausted to care. The bf told them that we decided to ditch our birth control and see what would happen... If it happened, like it did, cool, if not, it wasn't meant to be yet. I don't know how they feel about that answer since it seems kinda irresponsible. Oh well!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! 

Mirna, every woman is going to be different, don't give up! I agree with Hopeful that stress can delay O so close your eyes, take ten SLOW, deep breaths and go seduce DH!!! :winkwink: I'm sure you'll ovulate soon. :hugs:

Hopeful, that's great your DH can spot where the roofers weren't doing a good job. I agree that they can be shady and try to cut corners. I love that you guys drive around to get your DS to fall asleep. That's a great thing and my in-laws do that for their very hard-to-handle four year old. Is your roof finished today? It'll be nice to have your home back I'm sure.

ER, that was a wonderful way to tell his parents. I sometimes think about how we would tell ours and then I have to calm down b/c it's so exciting! I'm sorry they asked questions but I'm sure they're just being parents and will worry about you guys. They're going to love being grandparents! :thumbup:

Sugarlys, have you noticed any changes with the Robitussen? That is so cool you went cross-country skiing. K & I back up to a forest preserve that has a 10 mile loop of trails that we'd like to try skiing on but we've only had one snowfall so far and that's all gone! That must be such great exercise and we'd rather be outside than in a gym if possible! :flower:

Tainted, I hope all is going really well with your mom being there and you feeling a lot better. :hugs:

I'm either one or two dpo and I thought of something. I had two 20x20 follicles and it's likely they both were released. That means two corpus luteums --> twice the progesterone?? My TWW symptoms are usually vivd dreams and sore Bbs. I had a very vivid nightmare last night so I'm hoping the bbs don't get out of control painful. That usually starts in the second week. Guess we'll find out! :wacko:

I have to share some wonderful news that I can't really share with other people b/c it's about money. I have been so stressed about how we'd ever be able to afford IVF right now. This past week K found out he's going to get a bonus b/c his company surpassed their 2011 goals. Yesterday, we did our taxes and were shocked to learn we're getting a huge return. The bonus + tax return will cover a round of IVF. :happydance: I'm so happy. It's such a huge burden lifted. I'm still amazed at the timing of this. We are told we'll need IVF and within the same month, we're provided the means to pay for it!!! Thank God.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hello Ladies thank for reassuring me!! OMG i feel sooooo wonderful when i come around here you girls are my angels honestly i cant imagine doing this without you by my side.
Guess what after i posted that in the morning DH seduced me  and we did some BDing i was happy and very positive about and felt really good. but at lunch i test and still got a negative!! but now that ive read your posts i feel much better and you're right maybe O is delayed because of stress so ill stop stressing about it!! i was having negative thoughts because last cycle (my 1st on clomid) i got a positive at cd12 it could be different this cycle. even if i didnt get my smiley ill continue BDing every other day till CD20!! 

Blessed im soooooooooo happy and excited for you!! thats a HUGE RELIEF!! now you can stop stressing about the money and focus on the positives :hug: 

ER Girl what a nice way to tell the parents!!! awwww u just made me sooooooo excited i keep on picturing how will i tell DH and the parents!!

Sugarlys how are you??? whats up with you!!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

oh and hopeful thanks you're so true!! i now feel confident that i got the window covered so ill keep BDing day in day out!! or even everyday if we felt like it!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey ladies!
ER - what a great story of how to tell the in laws! I bet it wasn't easy to hear all the "buts" however, I am sure they will really warm to the idea as time passes. It takes some longer than others. How are you feeling??

Blessed - WOW! You really are "blessed". That must have been so exciting to find out. Maybe with that stress gone you will get pregnant naturally..haha. Can you imagine? I really do think stress prevents a lot. Well, regardless you know that now you can have a good chance either way! Anymore exams coming up? What did you do before you went to med school? Must be so much work!

Mirna - definitely keep it up! :) Fingers are crossed for a positive OPK! What CD are you?

AFM, I am busy making some homemade soup for my lunches this week, cleaning, doing some laundry...getting ready for tomorrow! I plan on maybe having a nap and then watching the Superbowl later on. (Yes, my husband and I are the "bandwagon" types who really only watch the Superbowl...haha). I haven't started the cough syrup yet. I am still 18ish days away from O. I will probably start next week.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

sugarlys im on CD13!! i started the syrup 4 days ago! it does make a difference!!
fx'ed for us!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm. At work on my cellphone. Remind me to tell you all about my case of pregnancy brain... forgetting my test strips at home and freaking out about losing my ring... (its at home, confirmed with bf)

Right now scents are making me queasy and my tits huuuuuurt. Back to work!


----------



## Sugarlys

:S Hope you have an okay day ER! Where do you work?
Glad your ring has been located!! :) I lost a mitt the other day and it was a frantic search...haha I hate losing ONE of a pair...might as well just lose both so they can be lost together...good news is I found it! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Grr, I am fuming. The roofers came to fix what they tried to get away with and my husband spent his day out ther watching them. When the son (so called foreman) left to get ready for a Super Bowl party, the father (the shingler) and his worker tried to get away with band aiding things again without properly fixing it! And then he tried to lie to my husbands face about it. Plus we witnessed him going and drinking out of his truck repeatedly!!! WTH?
So after my husband argued with the guy yet again he got in his truck and took off. 
After my husband left repeated msgs for the son to contact him, business/home and cell number, and he didn't call. I then called and left a very specific MSG saying they are fired and can contact DH for a time to collect their tools. Also they were told not to set foot on the property unless they wish to deal with the police. Why do I have to deal with such drama? So another contractor is coming today to quote and fix the mess that we've been left with.
Sorry ladies, I just really needed to vent. I'm not sure if I want to cry or scream with my hormone right now!
Blessed - that's wonderful you have the cash for the IVF !!! The world works in mysterious ways.
Ersurgeongirl - im sorry they were unsupportive of your choice to have children before marriage. Not everyone is okay with the untraditional modern family. My grandmother was like that, once I got married my man was finally okay with her.

Everyone else, I've not caught up yet, but will talk as soon as I manage to see through this cloud of anger.


----------



## blessedlife

ER, I wish I had an excuse for being so forgetful! Hope all is right where your left them and you can remember where that is! :winkwink: How's the continuous eating going? Blood sugars staying good? 

Sugarlys, I've done a lot of different things but most of them were in the health care field. I've always wanted to be a doctor but I think as time went on I was afraid of the costs and if I could handle going back to school. I stopped w/ the excuses when a friend said, "You're going to be 40 either way. You can be 40 and a doctor or you can be 40 and still unhappy." That worked. 

Homemade soup sounds soooo good! Have a wonderful day at your new job, those kids are so lucky to have you! :thumbup: 

Mirna, I hope you get a positive OPK today. But if not, you will soon!!! 

Hopeful, I am sorry you have to deal with all this. It's a shame people try to cut corners instead of taking pride in their work. The best thing to do is to let as many people know not to use those guys. In the US you can report them to the Better Business Bureau, especially since they're drinking alcohol and then climbing onto your roof!!! Is there something like that in Canada?

Did you guys see the half-time show? That was probably my favorite show I've seen b/c it was so different. Loved the floor designs. Go Madonna. Great football game too, although I prefer higher scoring games- more exciting.

What's everyone doing this week? The only thing I've got besides school is our meeting with the RE on Thursday. I was researching the success rates of all the fertility clinics in the area, there's a website for the entire country, and our doc is the highest. BUT... he normally transfers 3 embryos. 2/5 women my age had triplets in 2009!!! The other 3 had single births. I have barely wrapped my head around the possibility of twins, I don't think I would take the risk of triplets. I don't even think I could carry them safely to term. I know it increases the odds of one being a sticky bean but would you take the risk of triplets??? :shock:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

As far as I've heard transferring 3 is pretty standard proceedure. Most ladies since paying so much for just one chance, want to make it the best chance they can. I hear ya about triplets though! He can probably better explain the odds if he does two instead of 3.

Yes we have better business bureau as well. It's rediculous, but shortly after I wrote that message the drunk father showed up in his van. He never got out. I opened my front door made sure he saw me, shook my head NO and shut the door. He drove off without getting out so hopefully he gets it. I will not hesitate to sick the cops on him. He'd be screwed too as I'm sure they could get him for impaired driving.


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow Hopeful - what drama! How sad when you are spending so much money..you expect them to do a good job!

Blessed - so true about being 40 regardless!! Triplets, wow. I can't even imagine twins...triplets is just so out of my thoughts. What an unbelievable challenge that would be!! I hope that the meeting goes well...I guess you will get more answers then about the timeline etc!

My first day went great!! I barely had a second to think let alone be bored! Just the way I like it!! I hope everyone else is doing great!!
Tainted - hope you are feeling okay!
ER - hope all is well with you :)
Mirna - positive yet??? 
Thinking of you girls, thanks for being amazing!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm doing well. I wasn't as forgetful today, yay! I'll check back in soon, I have a ton of homework to do.


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been a little vacant! Mom was here and my computer is acting up... 

I caught up mostly but it's hard to read on my phone. Lol! 
Things are starting to turn around! I have started eating again! I'm drinking much more than I was and I still throw up but I don't feel sick all day long! Today I worked a long day and I'm super tired! 

ERgirl... My boobs hurts really bad until last week! 
Sugarlys how was your first day? Busy busy? Everything you'd hope it to be? 
Blessed... 3 wow!!! Lol
How are you feeling hopeful? 
Mirna. When do you test? I'm really hopeful for you ladies this month! 

Oh my dr appt i was offered to test for SB and downs. I chose to! Jus blood work and an ultrasound between 12-14 weeks! I want to do this to prepare myself! Nothing more! I work with brain injury and dependent handicapped clients so I would welcome any baby into my life:) 
Ok ok sleepy time 
Loves ya girls!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hello hello
still no positive :( i cried my eyes out yesterday and i feel sooo down
im testing at 1 p.m and at night and still nothing m starting to lose hope in regards to ovulation this month!!
We're still baby dancing though (thats the good part :)) and its much better bding than last month! I just wish i had the chance to conceive this month!!
What do u girls think?
Sorry im writing from my phone and its hard to scroll and read all of ur posts and am at work and have no time not even to pee lol
hope ur all doing ok!


----------



## Sugarlys

Mirna - do you work nights? Seems late to be at work!! 
Tainted - good for you...I don't think there is anything wrong with doing that test. Although I am sure nothing is wrong, it is sometimes better to be prepared. 

AFM, getting ready for day 2 of work. I love it! Tomorrow night I am heading to Toronto for a big educational conference...the good news is that it is 0.1 km away from the Eatons Centre....SHOP SHOP SHOP!
Have a good day all!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna-keep bd'ing. You might have a very short surge! I know I tested three times on cd 15... 8am was negative 12pm was positive and 8pm was negative. It happened that fast and even then I wasn't sure the positive was positive because it was only marginally darker than the negatives.

I'm up early to do more homework, seems like I can't keep my eyes open past 9pm anymore. Yesterday morning I bought maternity clothes... Motherhood Mathernity online had a clearance sale on last seasons summer stuff plus free shipping and buy one clearance item get one free! Well holy shit! I spent $85 and got one shorts, one dress, and 5 tank tops (really frilly cute ones!). I'll be my biggest this summer so I figured, why not? And the math breaks it down so that everything came out to about 10 dollars each, so I won't feel terrible if the baby doesn't stick... We can try again and I can always wear a cardigan over the tops and leggings under the dress and shorts.


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! :wave:

Tainted, so glad you're feeling better. Are you on a protocol to make sure you stay well? I think it's a good idea to get the tests done, like you said, you can be prepared. 

Mirna, don't cry! :hugs: I think I remember you saying your cycles are very regular, isn't that correct? Well, regular cycles are a good indication that you ovulate. Are you temping? I think it would be a really good idea if you can b/c even if you miss your surge, a temp increase would show that you did ovulate. We all understand how frustrating all of this is! :hugs:

Sugarlys, YAY for a fun shopping excursion. I'm so happy that things are going great for you. :flower: I hope the Eatons Centre is an indoor shopping area. A lot of ours are becoming outdoor malls where you walk outside from shop to shop and it's too damn cold for that! :cold:

ER, YAY for maternity clothes on sale! It's such a weird idea to buy clothes that you only wear for a brief time in life that I completely agree that sales are the way to go. I hope I get to do that this Spring. :thumbup: When do you go for your next doctor appt?

Hopeful, any updates regarding the roofers? Hope it's been handled. Let me know if need any help! I'd love to give these jokers a piece of my mind! Trying to take advantage of a family! :ninja:

AFM, I have to spend the morning studying for a quiz this afternoon. Good times! I hope everyone has a lovely day. Love you girls! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well things here are still up in the air. We had the other roofer come and point out all faults in the roof, in order to do a basic fix (not exactly ideal but there will be a roof on properly enough) its costing us $1000. We still hadn't paid the first guys $900 until completion. Now they are angry and have threatened us with a lien. For incomplete work, lol. Of course we can contest it and will win but I just don't want to go through the hassle of court to handle this. Basically we don't want to pay them another dime, so their options are walk away from this with both of us learning a lesson the hard way, or they can fight with us, and I will ensure to destroy them. Hell hath no fury as a pregnant mother scorned! I will personally drop flyers door to door everywhere I can telling of my experience and let ppl make their own choice based off that. It's not slander when it's your factual experience. I will review them poorly on every Internet site they advertise on. I will contact BBB, consumer protection agency, health and safety, report the man for drinking and driving, working on roofs while drinking. Their little world will come crashing down around them. I am not going to be sitting here being taken advantage of. I made quite a few phone calls yesterday and know who to contact at all these places.

Okay enough of this bullshit....I am feeling kinda crampy, emotional, tired, poor sleeping as I wake from 3-6 every night. I think some of the symptoms are the stress I'm bring put through.

Sugarlys - I love shopping. Its all become shopping for my son though, never me.

Ersurgeongirl - I love my maternity clothes, they were so comfortable, can't wait to make use of them all again, though I'll need more summer ones this time, yeah shopping! In Canada thyme maternity is great!

Blessed - thanks for your support and offer. Don't worry I've got my file being developed on them as we speak. If they insist I will use it all against them.
I hope you are feeling good about your IVF plan. Have you talked to some of the ladies who have had it done?

Mirna - woah, slow down. Don't drive yourself mad if you can pinpoint it. I know lots of ladies who have short surges. I'm one of them. I would miss mine if I did t test 2-3 times a day. I've read that 2pm is the most successful surge time. Just keep covering your bases, it could be happening right now ! :)

Tainted - glad to hear you are on the mend as much as can be expected. Will you be going in to check for dehydration, malnutrition regularly?


----------



## Taintedlove

Ok I have the sweetest doggy in the world! My little Charlie dog! I'll have to post a picture of his sweet little face for you guys! He has been such a companion to me thru all of this crap! Lol he sits next to me and paws at me while I'm getting sick as if to ask me if I'm ok! He lays with me on the sofa as close as he could possibly get. And in bed at night he curls up beside me and puts his head on Phil's pillow to sleep! He is sooooooo cute! 
After I posted last night I heard from Phil that he's gonna be even longer than we thought again! He won't be home til the second week of march! Sighhhh he left the second week of January! I told him he is not allowed to do this the entire pregnancy and he doesn't want to and swears it will only be this once BC they are so short workers and they ask him to stay and he can say no, but working like this he will make about 30 000$ in 2 months. And we need that with the baby coming! 
Hopeful... I think u should let me at your roofers!!! Lol I have all these extra hormones and no one to use them on! Lol but I hope the mess is cleaned up soon else dont pay them a cent and get new people to come do it! 
Blessed.. You'll be buying new clothes before you know it! 
Mirna.. My surge was really short too I barely caught the pos line and it was faint! Just keep sexin! Lol you'll get there
ERgirl... You're supposed to tell us about these sales my love! Lol I'm gonna be the size of a house this summer! I hope you got a good haul tho! 
Sugarlys .... Enjoy your relaxing shopping day And just keep going how you are goin you seem so relaxed right now! I like it! 
Ok gotta get up and get ready for work! Lame! Lol


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

The sale is still going on! Idk if they ship to Canada (I'm near Detroit)...

https://www.motherhood.com/

Check it out!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I finally got all my homework done for today. I stopped by the store and got a journal and 9months stickers so I can start a pregnancy journal... Pretty exciting! I've really been pretty symptomless minus an occasional twinge, slightly sore boobs at night when I take my bra off, and occasional bloating, depending on how much and what I ate. It appears that my intestinal system is slowing down compared to last week, the hormonal surge last week made me have to go all the time, now I'm just super gassy with a once in a while turd! Blood sugars are haning out between 60 and 100 95% of the time, which is a good thing. My obgyn appt is tomorrow- consultation and annual pap. I'm in class now, adios!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Motherhood maternity had horrid clothes designs last time I was pregnant. The only thing I ever bought there was a pair of pants. Got a whole wardrobe from Thyme. It's become do popular that they put a display of it in our Babys R Us stores.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey Ladies!
I had a busy day! Just got in now. This working for a living is a killer ;) Haha kidding. I am LOVING my job!! 
Tainted - wow that must be so hard with Phil gone longer, but you are right, the money is amazing! Hope you are feeling okay - is your Mom still there?
Blessed - hope the studying went well. What day is your appt? Thursday? I hope it goes well!
Hopeful - these guys won't know what hit them! Definitely NEVER mess with a preggo lady :)
ER - Good luck with your appt...I am sure it will go well!! Congrats on the clothes....how exciting :)
Mirna - please don't get discouraged :) I am sure it will happen soon - I am hoping you, Blessed and I will be sharing good news SOON

Anyway, I will be away from the computer until Friday night so I am sure I will have PAGES to read when I get home!! Love you guys!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Away until Friday? Oh the horror! How can you feed you bnb addiction? LOL! We'll miss you!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, it sounds like you have a good plan of action. Sucks that you have to go through this, hopefully the idiots will realize they're better off walking away. I hope you get a good night's sleep and feel great tomorrow! 

I've stalked a couple of IVF threads, they're mostly really positive. Only see people being implanted with two though. We'll just have to see what the doc says Thurs. Overall, I'm felling pretty good about it. As well as can you be I guess. It'll be worth it in the end but it's just a lot to process. One thing that's nice is that I forget, for the most part, that I'm actually in the TWW. Nice side effect of being told you won't conceive naturally. We BD for fun and I'm so much more relaxed! 

Tainted, Boo for Phil being away but YAY for the extra $$$. Thank goodness for your Charlie! :hugs:

Mirna, listen to all these knocked up women who had suuper short surges! FX'd that's you too! 

Sugarlys, gone until Friday!!! You'll be missed, have a wonderful time.


----------



## blessedlife

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Away until Friday? Oh the horror! How can you feed you bnb addiction? LOL! We'll miss you!

:rofl: I feel this even when I'm just in class!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Good luck on your appt tomorrow ER. Be sure to let us know how everything goes! :thumbup:


----------



## Sugarlys

Hah! I know!! I can't imagine 2 whole days without checking this thread! :)
I will definitely miss it :)
My biggest problem is that I struggle SO much with anxiety so even though this will be a fun trip, I am dreading it! I have what is "agoraphobia"...the fear of being with ppl essentially. Tricky when it comes to conferences and shopping. However, I never want to get to the hermit stage, so going to things is important.
If you have seen Benchwarmers NO I am not as bad as the hermit brother who thinks the sun is evil..haha


----------



## blessedlife

:hugs: Agoraphobia is no joke. Do you have any methods to dealing with it? I'd probably just drink! :wacko: J/K, don't do that until after the conference!!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Yeah not fun. I will drink in the evenings...haaha
I actually started running last spring...it helped so much! (I started running for the first time in my life in April and could only last 17seconds before I ran out of breath....I trained all summer and then I ran a 10k in September....definitely one of my proudest moments). SO I am going to bring my running stuff to use in the hotel...
Sleep well tonight everyone


----------



## blessedlife

Evening all. How's everyone tonight? :flower:

ER, how'd the doctor visit go?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I've been wiped since 3 pm. Only getting a bit of energy back now. And go figure the baby skipped his 2nd nap :( my bb's are starting to hurt now, a bit annoying when feeding, but it's not that bad. Feeling much less stressed out about the roofer situation. If they come after us we will go all the way with small claims court and expose their inadequacy to every authority possible. I hope it doesn't go that far, but they aren't getting another dime from us when we have to pay more to fix their stupidity. We've documented everything, have photos of everything, so I'd they want to fight we are ready to play ball.
Getting excited for the ultrasound in two weeks!

Ersurgeongirl - was the appt okay, learn anything new?

Sugarlys - sounds difficult to deal with that condition. Sometimes I like to avoid people as well, not for fear but for dislike in the population. Not too many courteous ones out there.

Blessed- how are things going? When do you think your attempt for IVF will be? You have an appt coming soon don't you?

Tainted-How are you feeling? I hope your mom has been spoiling you. Did you think about maybe taking some time off for a while since Phil is bringing home the big bacon?

Mirna - any luck yet?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Appointment was amazing! Doctor said everything looks really good internally and my uterus is right on track/right size for a singleton pregnancy. i go back next wednesday to check for a heartbeat and viability (yay first ultrasound) and a high risk consult. Then I go back on the 29th of the month for another ob appt and ultrasound. crazy!

Heres a link to my blog where I announced it to the diabetes online community im part of...

https://persistencewithin.com/?p=365&preview=true

I told my parents and my grandma today. My parents were so happy they started crying, which made me cry! it was soooo sweet!

im exhausted though, so Ill catch up later!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning! I was exhausted last night so I didn't get the chance to reply. Our appointment is at 11 am today. We're going to discuss IVF & the surgery. I also get another blood draw to check my progesterone levels. They should be fine, my luteal phase is about 13 days. 

Hopeful, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better about the roofers. Are you going to find out if it's a boy or girl on the US or is it too soon? So excited for you!

ER, I'm soooo happy your appointment was great and at how happy your parents are! That's wonderful. 

Mirna, I hope you're doing ok and I hope Sugarlys is having a great time.

Off to study until the appointment! I'll update tonight. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Morning all,

Blessed - ooh that's so exciting! I'm so happy for you two having this option available and attainable for you! I can't wait to hear the update! Study hard!

Ersurgeongirl - that's so great that your parents are much more supportive than his. Ya know, once the baby arrives they will be so in love that they'll forget all about the 'are you guys sure' stuff! Have you two discussed what surname the baby will take? Do you have plans to marry in the future, or are you two satisfied with how things are?

Sugarlys - I hope you are having loads of fun and find some wonderful things at the eatons center. I haven't been there in years. DH and I should Brel a hotel and show or something!

Mirna - I hope your lack of being on here is cause your busy with hubby making babies!

Tainted - how are the hormones treating you? With your condition does it usually subside at the end of first trimester?

AFM - roof will be all fixed today! So thrilled to have that done and all evidence documented. They still haven't called us since DH called them on Tuesday. No answer as to how they want to handle this or ehen they would like to come get their ladder, materials. So stupid.
I feel a bit sick today, slept decent, at least when I woke at 4am I crashed only 30 minutes later :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed- thinking about you today!
hopeful- Im so so so glad your roof will be done today, what a relief!

Ive decided that the baby will take his last name. We have no plans to marry any time soon, I don't think its really needed because we already love each other and live with each other. a piece of paper isn't going to change anything. maybe we'll get married in a couple of years.having a baby isn't going to pressure us to move any faster. (besides, I like my last name, so even if we do get married, I may not take his last name or I may hyphenate it.)

I'll be around here less and less overe the next couple of weeks. The bf is leaving sunday for a month, I have a 40 page term paper due in 2 months that I haven't even started yet, and I'm exhausted and I'm sure morning sickness will set in full force any day now.

talking to my mom last night, my pregnancy is very similar to when she was pregnant with me. To her everything smelled like oranges and it made her vomit... oranges are making me queasy, but clementines are amazing. very early in her pregnancy she'd feel like dinner was threatening to come back up, she'd get heartburn and bad burps... everything that Im going through now. She said that ms hit full force the week after that started... so my head might be in the toilet sooner rather than later.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

ladiesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss omg i missed youuuuuuuuuuuu and here sooooooo muchhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i was super duper busy these past 2 days preparing for my parents come back and cooking and cleaning the house.
guess what i got my POsitive OPK :)))) BUT we only BD the 2 days preceding it and the day i got the positive and not the day afterwards (it was the busiest day of my life!!!) and today i got a 0.7 temp rise!! from 97.1 to 97.9!! so if im interpreting right i should have ovulated right???
i hope i caught the egg i was so sad that we couldnt bd the next day but its ok at least i know everything is ok!!!
missed you girls all so much i need to go didnt read all of ur news :((( but i will tomorrow for sure and reply to all of you!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys! Our appointment went great. Our doc is just amazing. He shows videos of actual surgeries to help you understand what he wants to do. It was so helpful for me to see what was going on and why I needed it. It was really helpful for Kevin to see that too. He actually showed us a uterine cavity of a woman that had FIVE IVF rounds and never got pregnant and then came to our guy. Turns out, the previous clinic had never looked at her HSG x-rays. Her uterus had lots of tissue just floating around, blocking the lining. He cleaned her out (like he's going to do me) and she got pregnant in the following two weeks, didn't even need IVF!!!! 

*Ok, this gonna be a long post* b/c I'm just trying to sort out how I feel about all this. The main thing is, how badly do we want a baby? I guess I pictured those that do IVF as desperate to have a baby of their own and willing to do whatever it takes. I look inside and I can't say that I'm desperate for a baby. I'm so happy with our lives as they are. I know that is partly due to our ages, but I can totally see just me & K traveling and living our lives just the two of us. So can Kevin. He's fine if we don't have kids. I read some threads where the DH is devastated when they don't conceive, that's definitely not K.

But we both think one child would be great. I think I want one a bit more than K, but he'd welcome a child. So it's on me whether we do IVF or not. He will if that's what I really want, but I can't say without a doubt that it is. I'm having to squeeze in a pregnancy into med school due to my age, I'd have a lot of late nights during 3rd year of med school and also during my residency. This wouldn't be a big deal if it were just me & K but a baby at home would make a big difference.

Here's another thing we learned. With K's sperm numbers, we'd probably get pregnant naturally, eventually. His sperm either swim great or not at all. Weird. So with time, we'd probably get pregnant. Unfortunately, we're starting when most people are stopping and if it took five years, I'd be soo worried about complications from a 40+ year old egg. 

So I guess I'm leaning toward doing the IVF but we really don't want triplets!!! I would be terrified for their health and trying to carry three to term. I've learned that's standard practice for a lot of clinics to implant 3 for women my age but we'll have to talk to the doc.. I also terrified myself by going to the "multiples" forum and looking at the baby bumps of those expecting twins. LOL

So I'm sorry for the long post but I just wanted to get my thoughts out. Do we spend around $17,000 to conceive a child if we'd be happy either way???
I'm definitely getting the initial surgery to clean out my uterus, I think that's just a good idea regardless. Wanna know something? I bet we do this. I'd really like to be a mommy. :flower:

ER; I hope you don't disappear too much! :cry:

Hopeful, so glad your rood is getting fixed! :happydance:

Mirna, Hooray for the positive opk! BDing two days and one day before ovulation has the highest percentage for conceiving so I think you're good to go! That's a perfect temp rise and as long as it stays higher (not the exact same temp but higher) for 3 consecutive days, you definitely ovulated.
Welcome back to the TWW! :tease:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed- I'm glad the appointment went so well! I wouldn't worry about having multiples, but idk how you feel about selective termination of the other embryos... that's always a possibility. What do you think about the far future? Will you want a child to care for you when yure elderly? Etc?


----------



## blessedlife

ER, that's a really good point about the future. After K got home, he looked at the IVF folder they gave us and was fine w/ it. I really think we're going to do it, it's just so much to take in. I can't see us doing a selective termination after intentionally putting them in. I think we'll just have to take our chances! 

How's the paper coming along? I'm glad you can share your experience with your mom, that's really cool.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

blessed im glad ur appointment went well!! Im happy that u sound like u have a great great relationship with k!
I think that cleaning ur uterus is the best thing that u can do at the moment!! Cant u give urself a chance for at least one cycle of ttc naturally?? I mean what does ur doc think of this?
As for conceiving multiples well i think that its worthy to take ur chances! Its just my opinion! Think about the future as ER said!! Keep us updated about what u decide to do!

Thanks for ur support im definitly excited and hopeful this month especially that we didnt make a big fuss and pressure about ttc this month since ive been super busy. And i think that this was exactly what we needed
fxed for all of us this cycle!

Sugarlys i dont work night shifts im just at the other half of the world.im in the middle east (lebanon).


----------



## Taintedlove

Well... I can sleep! It's like 4 am here and I'm thinking about Phil and how much i miss him... I can't believe he is gone for another month! 

Blessed... Wow! That's a lot to take in and you are so calm and collected! I'd be a mess... Crying here, being angry at the wrong people! You are a strong lady!! I'll bet that you will get pregnant with IVF and I'll bet it's a singular pregnancy! I can feel it in me bones! But seriously... I'm glad you've worked things out for yourself to make the best decision for you both! 

Ergirl glad to hear that everything is well with you and baby! It must be tough to do all this with diabetes! I think I'd probably die the way I throw up and we need to but couldn't ! You're a tough lady! 

Mirna! I had no idea you were so far away! And congrats on your OPK! Hey my last one was short and later than normal... Here's hopin for you and Ohhh the tww!!!

Sugarlys how was the conference and the shopping trip?! I hope it wasn't too stressful for you! And I hope you enjoyed yourself! 

Hopeful... How are u feeling lately?! Any morning sickness? You are getting to the mark when it's supposed to start right? I read on my app that it's supposed to start around 6 weeks. 6 weeks 3 days for me and bam... Haven't looked back since (actually I look back all the time in hopes I stop barfing soon lol.... Oh how it used to be)

ASF... Feeling a bit lonely these last couple of days! Phil's gone and mom is back to nova scotia! She really didn't wanna go! However I've turned a corner with my pregnancy! I still throw up every single morning!!! But for the most part that is the only time. Except yesterday was a bad day! And I don't feel car sick all day long. I feel like Mariah pre pregnancy.. YOu know the one that laughs and smiles all day long lol! 
The baby is getting heavier I presume... I'm peeing about every 2 hours EVEN WHEN IM TRYING TO SLEEP... I dislike getting up to pee thru the night. I am going in 2 weeks for my tests for spina bifida and downs... Say a little prayer that my baby is healthy regardless the ailment! 
Ok I'm gonna try to sleep now! Good night ladies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hear you about no sleeping Tainted. I have also been up since 4 AM but more because of this stupid roof matter.
They threatened to put a lien on our house if we don't give them the last $900, even though I just had to pay another contractor over $1000 to come basically make the roof okay for now. Now he's telling me our roof won't last because he further investigated and these so called professional roofers put felt paper in lieu on the edges instead of the ice and water guard required. We are now going to take them to small claims court for the fraud they have committed and replacement of the roof cost, as well as any fees we pay along the way. This nightmare is never going to be over :( I'm so sad and angry. Plus I feel guilty I cant control those emotions to take better care of this baby. I just want to be able to enjoy being pregnant, but I can't right now. I'm in tears right now writing this because I feel like a bad mother. But I can't let these jokers get away with this!

I honestly hope I'm spared the morning sickness cause there is. O way I can handle that too right now. I was up till 10:30 filing complaint with the BBB. Today is going to be spent calling Consumer protection agency and getting the paperwork to file for court. This is draining me.

I'm so sorry ladies that I'm sort of self absorbed right now but I hardly even have time to go on here reading comments anymore. I promise I will respond more soon. If I'm a bit MIA I'm not dead, just wishing I was at the moment (kidding).

Blessed - you'll do great with whatever you end up with

Mirna good luck in the 2ww

Surgarlys - hope all is well and :dust:

Ersurgeongirl - keep on top of that blood sugar, baby's counting on you

Sending love to you all


----------



## blessedlife

This posted before I was ready! oops.


----------



## blessedlife

Well good morning ladies! I'm hoping some of you (Hopeful & Tainted) are sleeping peacefully. 

Mirna, Lebanon!!! I had no idea. How cool that you're half way around the world and you know about some ladies far away and when they're getting busy! :haha: I think that relaxing about TTC is very important but mostly for your own sanity! FX'd that you guys caught your eggy and this is the month for your sticky bean.
Our ER went over everything, including if we'd like to conceive naturally. One thing we'd have to do is fix my right tube. It was damaged when I was 10 and had an appendectomy, he actually showed us on the x-ray. There's scar tissue at the end of it that would need to be removed for it to function. Another thing is K's numbers. He gave us the amounts of carnitine & one other I can't think of that K needs to take to improve his numbers. I'm going to go get those today. It was so good for K to see his SA results. I think he felt better that the sperm that are moving are grade A swimmers. He just needs to increase how many actually swim! :) So the ER said our chances of conceiving naturally are like once every ten years, but who know when it would happen w/in those ten years. That would be fine if we were twenty but we can't wait that long. The other thing is that between now and July is our window of opportunity to do IVF. After that, I won't be physically available for egg retrieval & implantation for another year. So I'm sure we'll go through with it and just deal with what comes our way. :thumbup:

Tainted, I'm sorry you're feeling bad after such a good streak. Are you going to the doc for regular treatments? Is it time for another one? How much longer until you're in the second trimester??? I bet you miss Phil. A month is a long time but you've gotten through one month already and when he's home you'll have him & $$$ for the baby. :hugs:

Hopeful, don't you worry, you're a wonderful mother! Did you know that babies who are born via C-section are at greater risk for respiratory distress? Know why? It's b/c they didn't have enough STRESS during delivery! Stress causes the secretion of cortisol and cortisol stimulates the production of surfactant. I know that isn't necessary at the moment but I was trying to think of a positive for stress & pregnancy! It can be a good & necessary thing! :blush:
Seriously though, I'm so sorry you're dealing with all this. Talk to DH & a lawyer. Absolutely, take them to court. But I'd find out if it would be best to pay them what they are asking for and then get it all back. All of it, the total amount you paid them, what you paid to get it fixed, punitive damages for stress b/c you have a strong case for that as a pregnant woman! That may actually be more than what you can get in small claims court, I say go big! I think you're doing everything you can, just take one day at a time and go get a massage or a mani/pedi. Whatever sounds good to treat yourself.

Ok, time for me to get to the books. Have a wonderful Friday. Kevin is going to be out of town this weekend but I can't go b/c I it's a pre-exam weekend. It'll be good that I just study. 

I can't thank you girls enough for letting me get all my thoughts out about what to do. It helps so much! :flower:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hopeful sorry for all the roof drama!!! you're a wonderful mother and its totally normal to get angry at such imposters!! i second blessed in going big!!! its your right be strong and go after them!! i HATE such ppl ughhhh!! i get so mad!!!!!! we have lots of them here!! 

Tainted sorry honey about phill being away :( well at least that way when he comes back he'll see you totally transformed without any puking (fxed) and with a relatively big bump :) and we're here for you whenever ur feeling lonely :hug:
blessed yeah i knowww im sooo happy im in touch with you ladies we have no such thing as pregnancy forums here lol and id rather benefit from your medical experience since here they are so careless about the patient they r too materialistic.
your ER sounds amazing i wish i had such a doc here!! am so happy ur deciding to go through IVF!!! so excited for you!! good luck with your studying :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks ladies. I think I had one of those overemotional pregnant hormonal depressions. I'm okay just frustrated. :) I really appreciate you all letting me vent. :dust: to you three, you know who you are! And no sickness and happiness to us preggo's :)


----------



## Sugarlys

I'm back!! Had a a great time in Toronto - did some shopping and the conference was so good! I quickly read through everything, but I will write more later!! I missed you guys!!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hopeful glad your feeling better!! 
sugarlys sounds like u had a good time and didnt stress over shopping.see i knew u could go through this without your phobia taking over you!! my sister lives in Down Town toronto!! id like to go there someday!!

guess what me and my hubby are in the country he had to attend to a job far far away for from the city in the agriculture faculty (he works at the American University of Beirut) and they gave us a guesthouse in the middle of a forest surrounded by plains such nice views but kinda scary at night(i imagine) im relaxing spending the day alone while he works watching some tv and checking on you girls then planing a walk at the sunset around the house.in the meantime im gona try to nap kinda sleepy because of the peacefulness and the silence am not used to that lol


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Enjoy the peace and quiet!

So I'm 5weeks today...crazy! I wish I was 8 already though. We finally got a lot of snow here! And I'm going back to bed.... I'm so exhausted


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm 5w5d today (based on LMP) or more accurate 6 weeks(based on ovulation) !! Yeah. 
I think you jinxed me tainted. Felt really queasy this morning, not enough to gag but that constant feeling makes me wish I could just get it over with. Praying this isnt going to become a regular thing :)
DH is annoying me like crazy today, everything he does/says is just hitting a nerve. I know it's prob hormones but man. We got a bunch of snow last night, -12 today with wind chill -21, brrr. I was kind of getting used to no winter.
How is everyone doing today. Nope, it's him, he just interrupted me and insulted me for being short in response. He better tread lightly....


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies! 

Sugalys, welcome back! I'm glad you had such a good time. We missed you. :flower:

Mirna, If you make it all the way to Toronto I think I'm going to have to make a trip up North too! I think it's great you're relaxing in the country. Have a great nap. A sunset walk sounds lovely, what's the weather like over there?


ER, yay for 5 weeks! Boy the time flies and you'll be at 8 weeks in no time!

Hopeful, I bet the stress of the roofers is shortening your fuse even more than hormones normally would. DH better watch out! :growlmad: Can't say I blame you. :hugs:


Kevin leaves for his brother's house tonight for a birthday party for his nephew tomorrow. I'm gonna miss him but will TRY to just STUDY, STUDY, STUDY!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls!
I had a great time! It has been years since I have been to the Eaton's Centre. I had forgotten that everything is underground! So we went from our hotel to a restaurant, to Starbucks, to the mall and we NEVER went outside!! I got lots of nice things :)

Now I will comment on the past few days...haha
Blessed - I can totally understand your apprehension. I have been there even with wanting kids in general. But then I wondered if I was 80, what would I regret more, not having a career (or the career I could have without kids) or kids. For me it was kids, but that is not true for everyone. The thing is that there is no wrong or right answer. It really depends on the person, although based on others opinion you would think that having kids is always the right answer for everyone.
I hope that you get studying done today!! Does it ever end???

Tainted - sorry that your Mom had to go back...I can't imagine living that far from my mom. Must be hard. How are you feeling today? Do you have to go to the hospital often to manage your sickness? Thinking of you!

Hopeful - wow. How horrible this whole roofing thing is. Its so sad because we trust that ppl are going to do what they say and are getting paid for. Dishonesty bothers me more than anything. I hope you can manage to have a good day and that you and DH don't fight too much!

Mirna - Lebanon?! Wow!! Haha I was totally picturing you in Florida or something. Were you born in Lebanon?? That place you are in now sounds beautiful! What does your dh do for the university? I guess you are now in the stressful tww again! Good luck my friend!

ER- hope you are feeling okay! That is great that your mom was so excited :) Will you eventually found out if babe is a boy or girl? Or do you want it to be a surprise?

AFM, today hubby has gone snowmobiling (poor guy, it is -23 here before the windchill) and I plan on cleaning the house....he is a great man, but a housekeeper he is not!! 
I am going to start the cough syrup today...I think I am a week or so before O. Going to start OPKS this week! Getting back at 'er!
Anyway, have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Thanks ER girl!!

hopeful haha i always take it all on hubby!! poor guys lol but they HAVE to put up with it we already put up with periods,hormones,pregnancies, waxing and lots of things :hugs:

blessed i had a greeeeeeaattt nap it was soo nicee and i walked for an hour outside the views are amazing im in a kind of valey between 2 mountains full of snow and the valley is sunny and no snow so u cannot imagine how the sunset looks like!! breathtaking!! the weather is kinda nice cold like 0 Celsius degrees at night and 15 degrees during the day not that bad!! and no rain for the time being we were lucky this weekend!!

Sugarlys yes i was born here lived for a short while in canada and got back here 10 years ago lol but im planing to go back to toronto as soon as i get the residency!!
my hubby and i work in the IT department so he's here configuring the wireless and all the network systems and all..boring i know but its a nice opportunity to come here and relax. 

as for the 2ww well im taking duphaston my progesterone supplement again and its making me eat wayyy tooo much but its ok. im not stressing that much this time. its because am doing new things and enjoying it.
an hour ago i was jumping trying to get on a swing and then i realised what if i was pregnant and the egg couldnt implant because of all the jumping so i passed. do you do this girls?? i mean i dont think it could really affect getting pregnant could it?


----------



## blessedlife

Uggg..I tried earlier and it didn't post.

Sugarlys, I'm so glad it was all underground. We could certainly use that in Chicago, BRRRR!!!! thank you for such a great response, I agree that there is no right or wrong answer, just what's best for you. Although that may make it even harder!!! As for the schooling, things are going to get worse until June 4th when I take Step I boards. After that, I'll actually have a life, YAY!!! Had to interview a patient in the hospital today. It is so good b/c it reminds me how much I want to be a doctor. 

Tainted, hope you're doing well.

Hopeful, I'm hoping you are having a relaxing, lovely Sunday with your family.

Mirna, that sounds like a beautiful area to spend to with DH. Enjoy! I understand about progesterone and eating. I'm 9dpo and am eating lots of naughty stuff that does nothing but give me gas. :blush: 

Hi ER! Hope you're getting a lot of great studying done.

I'm back to my desk for more blah studying. Who wants to learn about all the viruses, bacteria, fungi & parasites that cause GI problems??? No one? Really? Me neither. :winkwink:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hi ladies!

Still busy studying... Still busy working... Still busy growing my little pumpkin! I do plan on finding out as soon as possible if it's a pink or a blue pumpkin :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's been a good lazy Sunday. Good breakfast, relaxed, had fun playing with my baby :) DH is off with boys doing the Sunday night hockey. It's good for both of us. He can get out his aggression and I get a break, get to be alone and do/watch what I please. I'm laying down now under the heated blanket, watching the Grammys. Had a nice bath earlier :) I felt queasy again today for a bit, but usually food solves it.
Hope everyone is well.
Tainted and Ersurgeongirl - any sickness? Any improvement? Anything new?
Blessed- I admire your determination and desire. Becoming a doctor is a long road, and becoming a parent in the middle, not something everyone could handle, but you? I have no doubt you'll do amazing!
Mirna - it's amazing how much in common we have yet how different we are and in how we live. What type of life do you live? I'm so curious as to cultural experience. When DH and I go away, we go overseas, rent a house, self cater and live the life :) you have to experience how things are with your whole heart!
Sugarlys- my DH could use some housekeeping advice as well. I'm pretty sure they do a piss poor job on purpose so we just stop asking them. Manipulation at its best
Anyways, I must go. I think a cup of tea is calling my name :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I've been getting queasy if I don't eat regularly, the scent of customers at work... Foods... Etc. No puking yet


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My sense of smell is going crazy! I can smell things a mile away. I made DH snake the pipes under the sink today cause I swear something was rotting in there, although I'm sure it was more me than anything! Lol


----------



## blessedlife

ER, I'd want to find to out the sex of the baby too. How about you Hopeful? I was complaining of a nasty smell the other night, turned out just to be DH! :haha: I certainly wish I hadn't waited this long to get my act together. It would have been a much nicer option to do one thing at a time. Oh well! Thank you for your vote of confidence, it will definitely be a team effort! We've talked about that. He's ready. Well, as ready as you can be until you realize you had no idea!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone!
Hope you all had a great weekend! I did! But I am ready to get back to work and see what I missed when I was at my conference!!

Tainted - WHERE ARE YOU!!? ARE YOU STILL ALIVE?! :) Hope you are doing well!! Keep us updated so we can live vicariously through you!

Blessed - yes, I am very impressed with how hard you work! I am sure it is not easy and would be easier to quit at times! Good for you! And, you can say you wish you had gotten your "act together sooner" but who knows what would have happened if you had of gone to med school earlier - maybe you would never have met DH, or ... who knows! There is a time and a place where everything we do just fits.

Hopeful - hope you are feeling okay today!! Haha you having your dh rip apart the drains reminds me of the time our drain got plugged...dh opened the pipe in the basement and found whole mushroom slices...haha I guess I didn't realize we didn't have a garbarator..hahha I was NOT a popular cat after that one!

ER - hope you are feeling okay - has your blood sugar been okay?

Mirna - hope you are enjoying your trip!

Anyway, gotta get ready for work! TTYL!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies! Have a wonderful day, I'll post tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys - that's funny about the drain. The strangest thing in our drain was at the last house we had. We snaked that pipe in the basement and found my hot pink lace undies in it. Lol. I had rinsed out my skivvies upstairs in the bathtub as his brother was using the laundry room, and hung them all over the shower door. Guess that pair got knocked in and we didn't notice. Older house do no protecter over the drain, DH had a shower and the panties went to the depths within. It's too bad though, it was one of my most comfortable pairs of sexy undies. Ah well:haha:
I am for sure finding out the sex. It's a surprise no matter when you find out and I think labor and delivery are enough of a rollercoaster. Plus I like to be prepared :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Woke up with a uti which is common in pregnancy. At work now, ill post later tonight


----------



## Taintedlove

I'm here I'm here... Sorry I had a terrible weekend! Started out by barfing on myself and Charlie on Friday! Then yesterday I had my head in the toilet what seemed to be all day! Today I am starting to feel a bit better again! 11 weeks today which means only one more week til the hormone starts to level out!!! Oh please God let me get a couple days break in between vomit days or something! 
How are you other preggos doing?!? Any nausea? Any stretching? My uterus was stretching out nice and fiercely yesterday... Kinda felt like period cramps. I'm going for another ultrasound on Friday of next week! Oh and I'm totally gonna find out the sex too! I like being prepared! Phil and I were talking about going to UC Baby at 20 weeks which is the 3d/4d ultrasound that they broadcast on a website and if we do it I'll give you guys the site so you can watch it if you want! We are doing it BC his dad is in BC my parents are in NS my sister lives away and ya! Lol Plus allll you guys;) 
Ok I gotta get ready for work lol!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys.

Hopeful, pink panties in the drain??? :rofl: That was awesome!

ER: Sorry you've got a UTI, get better! 

Tainted, so sorry for the awful weekend. COME ON 2ND TRIMESTER!!! I would love to see an US! Just let us know! 

Hi Mirna! Hope you're enjoying the beautiful area. :)

Hi Sugarlys! I know you're right about the timing. I wouldn't really change a thing b/c I would never risk not meeting K. It does, however, make things a bit hectic! Sometimes I ask him what took him so long! :haha: How are you tonight?

We scheduled my surgery for Feb 28th. I should AF two weeks later and that's when we'll start IVF! I'm glad the appointments are set kinda crazy to think I could be pregnant in April!!! That's only two months away, where does the time go??? This is a crazy week w/ a quiz on Thurs and freaking exam on Friday. I'm so stressed, K offered to give me my Valentine's Day gift this morning so I'm thinking it's a massage. He's going to the grocery store after work too...That man is a keeper!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - i know, its crazy! At least it wasn't a plumber finding them. I could've been mortified :)
That's so sweet that he's going shopping, I wish my K would do that. It's those small things that count :)

Ersurgeongirl - that sucks :( I went through a time of chronic uti's...not in a few years though, knock on wood. How do they treat it when your pregnant?

Tainted - yes nausea :( but not puking thankfully. So so tired though!!! I couldn't get myself moving at all today! I should have gone for diapers and wipes but I'm hoping I'll feel up to it tomorrow.

Sugarlys - how did work treat you? Hope you weren't playing catch up for too long.

Mirna - are you feeling relaxed and refreshed?

So just hanging out with my boy here, going to read some books and get his bath going. Have a wonderful night!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hello ladies!! missed you!!:flower:
hopeful the panties story is so funny :haha: 
as for the kind of life im having well its difficult in here!! the whole country is chaotic there's no such things as rights/respect/order.whoever got more money rules.its VERY stressful and you cannot plan for tomorrow because u never know when war breaks we ALWAYS have conflicts in the government and this is the norm here. BUT, me and DH are so happy together we try not to think of the situation and we r doing our best to escape here.DH is trying to find a job abroad and we applied for canadian residency but it takes around 5 years. allthough its a beautiful country there's so much places to go to (beach,skiing,beatiful mountains,clubing) beirut is wonderful but ppl here are disgusting the whole society is defective and they're fanatic to their political belonging and a fight on the street could happen any moment and 100 men could be there in a split of a second and you'd be unlucky if u were there.so you see its veryyyyyy stressful. i sometimes break down and cry in my car because of the driving alone they drive like maniacs here.oh and the electicity is off 3 hours a day and if u happen to be outside and u come back home u have to take the stairs (9 floors) u still pay taxes and all but for things that you're not getting. so its bad around here :cry:
the good thing im too busy to remember or think of all those things i just mentioned i barely have time for myself i go to work from 8 to 5 p.m have dinner and sleep and on weekends we plan a nice outing. 

oops that was too long ill try to shorten the post a little

tainted im glad ur closer to 2nd trimester so u can finally rest!!
blessed WOW ur getting so much closer to ur pregnancy. keep us posted about your valentines day gift. my hubby gave me tickets to cat stevens concert!! and he got me flowers delivered to my work. these men are great. cant imagine what we'd do without them.

er sorryy whats a UTI?:blush:

afm im around 7 DPO and NO SYMPTOMS AT ALL!! i dont feel ANYTHING im kinda losing hope but whatever was the outcome i dont mind .i have booked an appointment with my OBGYN next week when im having AF (i hope it stays Away!!) to set the next action plan for me getting preggos!! fxed for us all especially blessed for your surgery :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow Mirna. What a stressful place to live. I hope you are able to leave. It makes me realize how much I take for granted living in Canada. I hope that you get your BFP soon :) What a nice Valentine's gift! Oh, and UTI is a urinary tract infection...like a bladder infection. No fun

Blessed - very exciting. I am happy for you!! And I can't wait to hear what your present is :) DH and I are celebrating tomorrow...he is working today and since he leaves for work at 4:30 and doesn't get home until 7 tonight, he won't really feel like being in the V-day spirit! 

Tainted - I can't believe that you are almost at 12 weeks! I know it hasn't flown for you, but it has for me..haha. Hopefully this means that you will soon be feeling better! Is DH's arrival date still the middle of March. I hope you have a good V-day regardless.

Hopeful - hope that you aren't feeling too bad today. Haha I laughed so hard at the panties story..I'll have to tell my dh that mushrooms aren't THAT bad! Work is going great...lots to catch up, but I am just loving it!!

ER - hope that you are feeling good today! I know when I have a UTI it helps if I buy pure cranberry juice (not the ocean spray stuff....to much sugar...buy the pure stuff from a health food or bulk barn type store...its expensive and tastes horrible, but works!)

AFM, I am not supposed to O until next week sometime but I took a OPK this morning and i had two lines (these kind you need the first line to be darker than the second)..well it wasn't darker but it was definitely there, so I don't know if maybe I will be O earlier than I thought? Thank goodness for OPK or I might have missed it!

Anyway, I hope you all have a lovely V day!! Talk to you tonight!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

yeah canada is a wonderful place to be in . i had a uti 3 months ago i just took antibiotic for 3 days and it was gone. ER hope it will be over soon!
sugarlys so hapy youre ovulating early this means shorter cycles and closer to your BFP hope u get it this cycle :hug:
my hubby is at work as well so no celebrations i just cleaned the house because we were staying at my parents now back home!! so ill guess we'll celebrate tonight!!
have a great Valentines everyone!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

m watching pretty woman!! i love valentines day movies!! :happydance:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

My valentine is in Virginia, working there for a month! I have school all day today... Well, school then come home to let the dog out, then run up to work to order maternity uniforms, then back to school. I'm not really feeling pregnant.... No nausea, a tiny bit of constipation occasionally, vivid dreams, and firetits. That's it... Oh and incredible bloating at night and a super sniffer (sitting next to a smoker on the bus from the employee parking lot to work is horrid!) and exhaustion..... Okay maybe in feel a tiny bit pregnant lol!

How is everyone else feeling? When's testing day? I know we are getting close to that time!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies! :wave:

It was a gift card to a spa. :happydance: Of course, he'd love for me to spend it on a bikini wax, but that's not gonna happen! I'm going for a massage! 

Mirna, you have painted such a vivid picture of your country, thank you. I can see how much you love it but need to get away. I wish I could just get you two over here! If Canadian residency takes five years, when did you apply? I agree w/ Sugarly, I often take for granted living in the US.

Don't give up b/c I know that Tainted didn't have any symptoms at all either! 7 DPO is around the time the little bean may implant so it's still way early. FX'd you get your BFP!

Sugarlys, I think it's a very good idea to celebrate V day when it's good for the two of you. It's supposed to be fun so no worries about when you guys play. :)

I'm so glad you are using OPKs, be sure to test this afternoon too! YAY, for earlier ovulation! Maybe you guys will need to get into the V-day spirit for a little :sex:

ER, sorry BF is gone right now. Although you have your little bean to be your valentine. Give baby hugs all day...although people might think you're consoling yourself on V-day! :winkwink: Hope you're feeling better today. I won't be testing unless I feel like using up the remaining HPTs I've got. So if I can't resist the urge to POAS, maybe Sat morning b/c that's when AF is due. 

Hi Hopeful! Hope you are having a lovely morning with your boy.

Tainted, HI!!!

Everyone, have a lovely day and I'll talk to you guys tonight!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

blessed loved your gift i got the spa gift on my bday last november still didnt use it!
might consider going next month!!Good luck on your testing!!lots and lots of baby dust your way maybe you wont be needing any procedures!
AFM im hopeful!! ill be testing next tuesday unless af reared her ugly face!!
ER girl pamper yourself!! watch nice valentines movies and RELAXXX take time for yourself :) what are you doing about UTI?? what did the doc say?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

As for this stupid uti, I'm taking cranberry pills, an antibiotic, drinking 3 liters of water a day and peeing every 2 hours even if I don't have to


----------



## blessedlife

Ok, either the extra progesterone from having two eggies or the med I'm taking to increase my thyroid action has been making me pit all damn day!!! My hands are icicles as usual but my underarms are a swamp! (Sorry, tmi!) This is annoying & bit embarrassing too! :blush: 

(Is "pit" US slang? I mean my armpits are sweating. But just my armpits, all day. Weird. :wacko:)


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha I've heard them called "pits" but I have never heard 'I have been pitting all day" before...!

Same OPK tonight - first line is light but is visible


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hello ladies,
Valentines has been good. K bought me roses and dark chocolate. I made him a great dinner with a heart shaped cake to top it off. Glazed ham, garlic mashed potatos, steamed veg. The cake was a brownie base with a layer of marshmallow cream, then a marble cake, with butter cream pink icing over the sides and topped with chocholate ganache which drizzled down the sides. It was so good for an experiment :) man do I love baking!

No new symptoms to report. All is the same, maybe even a bit milder.

Mirna - wow, I was not expecting that answer. You have opened my eyes and I definately am lucky for he freedoms and peace here in Canada. I often think of moving someday but it's so hard to imagine when things here are pretty comfortable. Please take care of yourself and once your pregnant, your little bean too! We'd be happy to have you in Canada!

Ersurgeongirl - I didn't know if they treated the same way eith antibiotic while pregnant or not. Yeah I would take the cranberry pills too, and yogurt is great for healthy bacteria balance. Hope you are feeling better.

Blessed - wow the plans for the IVF are coming together fast! That so exciting for you and K :) I think you are going to fare just fine. Keep positive and know it will happen :)

Tainted - you poor thing with the sickness, hope it's over in a week or less. It would make things so much easier for you and you deserve a break.


----------



## Taintedlove

Hahahahahah!!!! I literally laughed outloud to firetits! I love it!! I totally had those til probably week 7-8 then it tapered off! I hope your uti is getting better that doesn't sound fun! 
Hopeful.... I hate you! Well not really lol I'm envious of your wellness!! Lol but I'm glad u don't have to go thru this either! I starting throwing up around 6.3 weeksish! 
Jealous of all of your vday celebrations! I laid in bed and watched a movie with Charlie and a headache! Things are getting better but I still barf every single morning and it's more of a rush now I can't do my routine... And have to try and hold my pee while I'm getting sick! Blah! 
The new thing now is crazy pimples... Like serious jr. High pizza face! I didn't have pimples growing up.. So I don't get it! Everyone says that's a sign of a girl! Old wives tale I guess! 
Blessed... Never heard the term but Im totally stealing it so that I confuse everyone! Even tho I freeze lately not even close to hot!lol how the battle and how are ya doing with it all?!?
Mirna.. Yay Canada!!!! Come live in Calgary with me so ours kids can grow up together! You'll love it!!! 
Sugar! He's still away and the return date seems to change daily so we shall see! I hope soon BC I miss him and I need some physical support here!! I'm struggling with my anxiety often! And thats what happened with my opk... First one I peed on was a pos and it slowly got lighter and then negative! And I o'd later than normal... So maybe u were early!!! :):):)
K preggo needs sleep! 
Love ya girls! Happy valentines day!!! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Wow tainted, you're 11 weeks already??? Where did the time go?


----------



## blessedlife

Morning lovely ladies! 

Hopeful, that dinner sounds wonderful! It's great that you bake, K's a lucky man! I'm glad your pregnancy is going so smoothly, it's a nice contrast to poor Tainted! I am much more positive about all IVF now that it's planned/scheduled. The other night K said he wanted to go with it "Full steam ahead!" That was wonderful to hear. The only scary thing is that even w/ 3 or 4 embryos implanted, there's just a 50/50 chance that we wind up with a baby. I try not to spend too much time worry about that b/c there's nothing we can do.

Hi Mirna, how are you? You should definitely use a massage gift certificate! It's one of my favorite things to do. Our RE suggested acupuncture for the month we do IVF but it's SO expensive! I'm going to do it to try and improve our chances but I've never tried it before. Hope it's relaxing! When is the Cat Stevens concert?

ER, I agree that the time IS flying by. I remember when Tainted was wondering what was going on b/c AF hadn't showed up! Now look at you three! How much fun is this? FX'd that the rest of us will be adding to the brood in the next few months.

Tainted, hiya girlfriend. It doesn't seem fair that you are so sick & you're face is breaking out! I'm so hoping this ends at 12 weeks!!! :hugs: You are more than welcome to steal the term, you can even take the real thing from me! :haha: I never pit so that's why I'm blaming the new hormones. The funniest thing was that my hands were freezing as usual! I used extra deodorant today! :winkwink:

Sugarlys, KEEP testing! Mine get slowly darker for about four days!!! Let us know how things progress. Be sure to BD at least every other day! :thumbup:

Ok, ladies, off to the books. Have a lovely day, I'll post tonight.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Just had my first ultrasound. Everything looks great... got to see the sac and a healthy yolk sac. Still too early to see baby or heartbeat.


----------



## Taintedlove

I HAVEN'T THROWN UP TODAY!!!!!! How freakin wonderful is that?!? Holy crapper! I went to a relaxation and meditation class this morning as well! Oh man I recommend all of you ladies do that! I even ate lunch! Holla! Blessed I really reccomend somethin like that for you! Too bad you weren't closer my mom is an acupuncturist! And she loves to do it so does it for free to me and my friends! 
Yay ER for the healthy yolk sac! 
Ok gotta get back to work update more later!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yay for not puking!!

I've decided that I'm going to start wearing the maternity uniform at work starting tomorrow, even though I feel a bit weird because what if I lose the baby? People will know and idk how I'd handle that.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ersurgeongirl - I'm curious, do you not fit in your usual ones or you just want to get a feel for the?

Tainted - good days are the best days, hooray for not praying to the porcelain gods today!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm super bloated in the evening, when I work, to the point where my regular uniform pants are tight and I have to unlatch them. I've been wearing a sweater over my pants so no one can tell they are unhooked. If I leave them hooked it presses on my stomach which makes me feel queasy and or heartburn.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah I see :) I'm pretty bloated too but still fit in my clothes. Maternity wear is so cozy, your gonna love it !


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I hope so, I do a lot of physical work at my job and I know the shirts are like tents... So I'm hoping to be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Sugarlys

According to my OPK I am ovulating soon! So surprised that it is a week early! Maybe this is goodbye to 39 day cycles!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Woo hoo sugarlys! Time to get it on!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Yay for earlier ovulation! Yay for not puking! Yay for great ultrasounds! 

This is all great news ladies, keep it coming. :thumbup: I'm much more bloated this month than usual, again I'm blaming extra progesterone. I wish I had some maternity pants to fit my Buddha belly! :haha: 

Tainted, I'm so happy you didn't puke. I definitely need to work in some exercise/relaxing time. I'm working on it!

ER, that's wonderful your ultrasound looked great. Were you able to send bf a pic?

Sugarlys,that's awesome you're ovulating earlier than usual. FX'd that this would become a permanent thing but it isn't necessary b/c you're going to catch that eggy this month! :)

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hello ladies!! its 2 am anD i cant sleep thinking what if m not pregnant its crushing me today am 10 dpo.ive gained around 5 pounds the last 2 months bcoz of all the clomid and progesterone supplements and its killing me since m already overweight and gaining weight makes my whole body go out of whack.m not sure what kind of thing the doc will put me on next.he told me to try 2 cycles of clomid and if that didnt work come back bcoz after that the odds of getting pregnant on clomid will be much lesser.m really upset im in a worse place than before health-wise bcoz of all the stupid eating :( yesterday i bought 3 pregnancy tests and m thinking whether to test or not tomorrow morning it says it can read up to 4 days before due period.my period is due next tuesday do u think i should test saturdayy morning?? ill be 11 dpo.i have a runny nose and sore throat and my boobs hurt badly and i feel so emotional on top of it.
sorry for all the ranting :( im really trying to be hopeful m just so afraid of what it all will be coming to. i hate to disapoint DH and my parents theyr becoming so impatient and im really having a baby fever and not one day passes without me obsessing over the whole thing!

tainted m soo happy the nausea is finally over!!!!! woot for happy and healthy rest of pregnancy!!

err show us the u/s!!!

sugarlys a shorter cycle is always a good thing! good luck girl come on get busy with dh!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

yay just saw ure all online ur my angels!!


----------



## blessedlife

Ok sweet Mirna, before going any further....close your eyes & SLOWLY take a deep breath & let it out.

Now do it again.

I understand how frustrating and all-consuming TTC can be. This is taking over and you are stronger than this. You will have a baby. You will get pregnant. Absolutely stressing over it will not help. Now I know that it is so much easier said than done. You need to realize that you are a wonderful woman and you can handle this. It is soo good that you realize the extra hormones are creating havoc b/c that means you can find a solution.

Here's a suggestion. When you start to feel overwhelmed and TTC is all consuming, stop, close your eyes and take a deep breath. Acknowledge that you hope you're pregnant but there's nothing you can do at this moment that will alter the outcome and force yourself to re-focus at the task at hand. Do this at work, at home, whenever your feeling overwhelmed. You are doing what you can and that's that.

Think about the lovely time you had in the countryside, the beautiful sunsets and what you'd like to do over the weekend. Make lists of things needing to get done and get to it. Life continues even when we're TTC. I'm not saying you'll forget all about this but you can make it a little easier on yourself. 

I don't know if they have gyms or exercise facilities where you are but to battle the extra hormones and raging mind games they're playing we need to tire you out. Another thing I love to do when I'm about to lose it is to turn on a song and shake my booty. Just dance, in the middle of your place, just shake those hips for an entire song and see if you don't feel better afterwards. Then get back to whatever.

You can take a pregnancy test w/ FMU at dpo 11 if you'd like. I have everything crossed that you have your BFP this month. But if it 's next month or even in April, it IS going to happen. You will get through this and have a lovely baby for all the troubles.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Now take a deep breath, know that you're okay and go to bed. :sleep:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi Mirna,
I'm so sorry you are going through such a challenging time right now. Please don't be so hard on yourself, remember you are not to blame for this. Having a child is a miracle it takes a man a woman and some divine intervention as well, and to assume you somehow have control over this is shocking and heartbreaking to hear your hurt.
:hugs: there is nothing wrong with you and guess what I gained like 5-10 lbs while I was on clomid so I was in your shoes. I think it's very silly for your doc to a romantically write off clomid after just two months. If my doc had done that I would not have been pregnant either time. My first child was my fourth month taking it, and this pregnancy was my third. The key is if it is working to make you ovulate every month, then it could take 6months or more still to conceive. In a normal young couple in perfect health it can take 4 months, for the normal population it's more like 6-8 months. So don't be embarrassed about this, for every person that gets pregnant easily there is another out ther who struggles. You will love your baby that much more as you worked so hard to make your family complete.
Talk to us when you need to, look in to all options to get pregnant faster if that is your goal.

As for the testing, well my test at 11 dpo was oh so faint that it was hard to believe. I would recommend waiting till at least 12-13 to avoid mistakes early on. Imagine it said no, then you go on to find out it was too early and you actually were. I know that would be the hugest emotional rollercoaster ever. I know, I'm a bad influence cause I tested early, I just was positive I wasnt, but I was so goes to show you, don't count yourself out.
Keep your chin up :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed, I love the dance suggestion! I do this with my son and he squeals as we spin around the room. Makes us both happy every time! :)


----------



## blessedlife

Heehee, it's so much fun! :happydance: It's so great that you can share your experiences with Clomid too. You're totally right, having a baby is a miracle! 

K & I talked and we're going to take a trip right after I take my boards no matter what! We'd talked a little about a cabin in the mountains but with everything that's been going on, I think we should go to Vegas and let loose! Friends have said the Elvis revival show (dance routines & stuff to all Elvis music) is amazing. K loves Elvis so this weekend, after this stupid exam I'm just booking a trip. We'll go to the show and then I was thinking since it's our one year anniversary we could renew our vows w/ an Elvis impersonator. K could wear a blue tux, frilly shirt & I'll be equally tacky! :coolio:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

you girls are suchhhhh a blessssssinggg!! I read your posts first thing in the morning and boy was i relieved!! Youre both so true!
Blessed,thank u for ur suggestions breathing makes me so relaxed!and im enrolled in the gym but its been a while since i went there and i was afraid that if i exercise i would lose a sticky bean if any.but i guess i could go and do some walking and cycling!! It would definitly make me feel better.i also have zumba dvds latin dacing they always make me feel better.thank u for all the ideas!! U reminded me that it WILL happen as soon as god wants it so no need to worry.As for going to vegas its suchhh a greaaat idea do it!! It will make u relax and im positive ull have a greattt time with k!

Hopeful,its such a relief to know that u went through this and still ended up with a great result! I hope to be on the same path.today i decided im eating healthy and am taking control of my eating that way when i do get pregnant i will be at a healthier weight and focusing on this goal for a while will take my mind a bit off ttc.i decideed to hold off testing until monday that way i wont be disapointed over the weekend im looking forward to having a fun weekend so ill test monday morning!!

Thank you sooo much for your nice words :) made me feel much much better!


----------



## Sugarlys

Well I missed checking this last night, but I don't think I could have given any more eloquent or caring advice than either of you, Blessed or Hopeful. Such a nice blessing to have friends that care about each other!!

Mirna - I am sorry you are stressed. I thinking cycling and walking are completely fine if you are preggo! I hope that you are feeling better today and have taken some of Blessed and Hopeful's advice. I have no experience with Clomid, so I don't know what to say with that. If Hopeful was on it for awhile, I would keep at it. Is it expensive?

Blessed - a great idea about the trip!! It is always nice to have something to look forward to when you are working hard. When is your next appt?

AFM, I definitely am ovulating as we speak - sometimes it is a sharp pain in my side...yipe. Anyway, we BD'd last night, so fingers crossed!!!
Anyway ladies, have a wonderful Friday! (...Mirna, how many hours ahead of us are you?)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna-don't be stressed. Life is yours to live! Things will happen, promise.
Blessed-awesome trip idea!
Sugarly- go get it on!!!

Last night was horrible... I passed out from a low, then ate too much and ended up high. You can read about it here...

https://persistencewithin.com/2012/02/17/dear-baby-im-so-sorry/


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Sugarlys nope the clomid isnt expensive 5$ for 5 pills i need 10/cycle
im 8 hours ahead of u!! so when u go to sleep i go to work :wacko:

er girl im so sorryyyy u must have been s scared :nope:talk to your doctor and call him even if it was in the middle of the night this is urgent i almost cried reading ur log! hope u feel better. try to eat lotsssssssss of fibers to regulate ur blood sugar im no expert but eat whole grains, vegetables, fruits.. i have my fxed for u to get better!! :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Well, another exam down but I don't think I did great. Right now I'll settle for ok. I'm sooo tired I'm going to squeeze in a nap. K & I are going out tonight, I may even shave my legs! :haha: I don't think I'll wear jeans though, I'm so bloated. AF should be here tonight or tomorrow. Does anyone know if femara or clomid extend your luteal phase?

Mirna, I'm glad we could help. I wouldn't run/jog but walking, swimming, shaking you booty in your home are all great! :) We all need to vent at times or we'd go crazy. That's what we're here for! :hugs:

Sugalys, YAY for ovulation! I'm glad you BD'd, try to get another in tonight. :winkwink:

My next appointment is Tues for a pre-surgery consult. No biggie. 

ER, you express yourself beautifully in your blog. I'm so sorry, it must have been so scary. How are you doing? :flower:

Hi Hopeful, what are you guys doing this weekend?

Tainted, hope all is well. That means no puking! 

Have a wonderful evening ladies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - the trip idea sounds fab, how cute to renew vows (no matter the cheesiness) especially at a time when you are facing loads of difficult choices. So symbolic of the fact that you are in all this together/forever.

Mirna - no worries, any questions just ask. Oh and it could very well be the clomid making you an emotional mess at times. It did that to me way worse than any pms could! But worth it! $5 is sooo cheap. For the 5 pills here was like $36 but most covered with drug plan.

Sugarlys - hope you caught one last chance at that eggie :) if not get on it now! :) have fun and welcome to the 2ww :)

Ersurgeongirl - be careful, remember small healthy meals/snacks every two hours or so. It's about the baby too now so you've got to focus even more! Hope you feel better.

Tainted - missing again, hope that doesn't mean your super ill again.


----------



## Sugarlys

Ersurgeongirl said:


> Mirna-don't be stressed. Life is yours to live! Things will happen, promise.
> Blessed-awesome trip idea!
> Sugarly- go get it on!!!
> 
> Last night was horrible... I passed out from a low, then ate too much and ended up high. You can read about it here...
> 
> https://persistencewithin.com/2012/02/17/dear-baby-im-so-sorry/

ER I am so sorry you have to go through that! I will keep you in my prayers :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Thank you ladies, its been a very rollercoastery kind of day. Blood sugar is back to normal. Just ate some salsa eggs.... Scrambled eggs, cheese, salsa, black beans, and fresh cracked pepper.... Yum! And good for baby!

Here's the photo from the ultrasound on Wednesday...
https://mmg.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/ERSurgeonGirlie/2012-02-15094252.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

awwww nice photooo!!!!!! take care of that little pumpkin!! good ur eating healthy!! make sure that instead of having 3 big meals have 6 small meals full of fibers and fruits and veggies and stay away from refined flours!! youll do just fine :hugs:
hopeful thank god its that cheap pregnancy tests here are so expensive i just got 2 clear blue tests (not even digital) for 20$!! and the clear blue opk 7 tests for 30$!! so i pay 50$ at least per month!!

blessed have fun at date night!! and do shave!! it will spice things up i wax even down there and its so damn painful!! everyone waxes around here its the norm!! but men are all hairy and disgusting lol blessed there's no chance ur preggo this cycle??

Sugarlys welcome to the 2WW!!!!!!!!! i hope its our cycle!! i have everything crossed for both of us!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna - we pay about that too here. I buy the Internet cheapies to save cause you end up going through a lot ttc. They may not be as good but I picked up my HCG at 11dpo not too shabby for a dollar test. Sorry to hear you have to spend so much. :(

Ersurgeongirl - you pic is making me excited for tuesday :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

We went and got Xavier his first haircut today ladies :) I almost cried but he was having fun so that helped me hold it together a bit. He was in a big old fashioned airplane seat with a steering wheel which he loved, the wiggles playing on a tv in front of him. He was so cooperative, minus the bouncing up and down in excitement, lol. He looks so handsome, it's a cross between a short little boy cut that can be side swept, faux hawked, or spiked. What a cutie :) sorry, just wanted to share :)


----------



## blessedlife

Don't you dare apologize, I LOVE hearing stories like that. I can totally picture him b/c your description was awesome. That's a smart hairstylist to have a steering wheel and Wiggles to occupy kids. Little boys are the only ones that look adorable in faux hawks. :thumbup:

AF came today, right on schedule. This cycle is when I have my surgery & then it's IVF the next! I hope everyone has a great weekend. Our date was lovely and I had my massage today, which I didn't want to end. Such an indulgence! :)


----------



## Sugarlys

ER- such a beautiful pic!! How exciting!
Hopeful - I bet you are excited for your ultrasound!! First haircuts are adorable...I would have cried too!
Blessed - glad you enjoyed date night and the massage!! Wow...hard to believe how quickly everything is happening!!! Very exciting!

AFM, we got another BD in yesterday...I think I ovulated yesterday morning, but then we didn't BD until the evening...who knows if it was too late or not!! Yes Mirna, I am now with you in the TWW! When are you going to test???
It was so beautiful here today...sunny and -1 C. We have a holiday here on Monday (Family Day) so it is a long weekend for me! (And Hopeful :) )


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hopefully you caught the egg! Sending tons of love and baby dust to you!

Blessed, that's always good! It's time to move forward with the plans!

Had my first wave of morning sickness this morning... Didn't puke, but my stomach was pretty upset.


----------



## Taintedlove

No no I wasn't missing! PHIL CAME HOME!!! He totally surprised me! It was wonderful! I have missed him so much! 
I can't chat too long just wanted to tell you why I'm missing.... I'll update and read tomorrow! Promise!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

i think i got a faint line!! I tested just now at 11 dpo (today) its the faintiest line ever! Even dh saw it! I could not catch it on camera or else i would've posted it! Ok im freaking out.im sooo afraid its an evap! Dont want to get my hopes up.it appeared in less than a minute.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hopeful awwwww how cute!! Didnt know ur boy has a french name!! Ive so many friends in paris with that name!
tainted m sooooo happy that phill came home especially now that ur in the 2nd trimester and the puking is over! Enjoy being pampered by hubby :hugs:
Sugarlys welcome to the 2ww!! I just tested with fmu its 5 a.m at 11 dpo i got the faintiest line ever or an evap! Dont know yet gona wait for couple more days or buy a digital.what do u girls think?
when r u testing?? Fxed&#1548;its our month!!!
Blessed glad u enjoyed ur date! Your much closer now to pregnancy this cycle will fly by and ull be in IVF cycle before u know it!! Ill have u in my prayers for a smooth surgery


----------



## blessedlife

OMG Mirna!!! I'm am hoping and praying you've got your BFP! Test tomorrow again w/ FMU. OMG< OMG< OMG!!! :happydance: [-o&lt;

Sugarlys, I hope you guys caught the eggy! So exciting that you're now in the TWW!

ER, the US was great. Sorry you're getting a little sick, I hope that you're blood sugars are all good. 

Hopeful, when is your US again?

Tainted, so glad Phil is home!!!!!!! :happydance: How long does he get to stay?

Such exciting news ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

blessedlife said:


> OMG Mirna!!! I'm am hoping and praying you've got your BFP! Test tomorrow again w/ FMU. OMG< OMG< OMG!!! :happydance: [-o&lt;
> 
> Sugarlys, I hope you guys caught the eggy! So exciting that you're now in the TWW!
> 
> ER, the US was great. Sorry you're getting a little sick, I hope that you're blood sugars are all good.
> 
> Hopeful, when is your US again?
> 
> Tainted, so glad Phil is home!!!!!!! :happydance: How long does he get to stay?
> 
> Such exciting news ladies!! :thumbup:

thank you thank you blessed im veryyy excited :happydance: i hope its real!! i can still see it now!! ive kept the test to compare it to the one of tomorrow! 
i love you girls and wish everyone of you gets to experience a BFP!! 
fxed for sugarlys,blessed and me :baby: :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlys

AHH Mirna! I hope it is true!! How exciting! I definitely have my fingers crossed for you!! I am not sure when I will test.I'm not an early tester haha..can't take it!!
Tainted - how exciting!! You must be so happy!! I hope he can stay now!
ER - hope you are feeling okay today!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg mirna, test tomorrow and the next day and the next day and the next day!!:dust::dust::happydance::winkwink:

I think sugarlys should get on the testing train too!:winkwink:

Tainted, glad to see you are still alive! :thumbup:

Hopeful, how are you feeling?:flower:

I'm doing okay, blood sugars are stable, which is great. I hope this week flies by because I 1. Want to get to 8weeks faster, and 2. Have my ultrasound on the last Wednesday of this month.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hooray Mirna! 11dpo was when my ever so faint one showed up too :) sounds promising :) can't wait for a pic of tomorrows test, so funny that you couldn't wait either! my ultrasound is Tuesday right after our holiday Monday, not that it makes a difference for me except DH will be home making a mess too.

Tainted - yeah for surprises, gues you had a wonderful surprise right around valentines day too! Go enjoy yourself and get pampered by him, and come back after that, we can't wait to hear all about it :)

Sugarlys and Blessed - come on :bfp:'s we need. Imagine all of us are pregnant together very soon! What a success story :)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thanks ladies for all the excitement!! i just cant sleep and cant stop looking at that test making sure that im not crazy and the line is still there lol m sleeping at my mom's and im trying not to say anything unless im 100% sure that am prego and its soo hard. i just got back from the drug store and got a clear blue digital test.so i have 1 clear blue plus 1 clear blue digital and 1 cheap pink dye test.which one u think i should use tomorrow??? im thinking about the digital because i just need a confirmation and no faint lines!!
waiting for ur feedback 
i just wants us ALLLL to be pregnant!! it would be amazing to be bump buddies altogether at the same time!
sugarlysss,blessed baby dust your ways!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Sugarlys said:


> AHH Mirna! I hope it is true!! How exciting! I definitely have my fingers crossed for you!! I am not sure when I will test.I'm not an early tester haha..can't take it!!
> Tainted - how exciting!! You must be so happy!! I hope he can stay now!
> ER - hope you are feeling okay today!!

sugarlys thank you hun i wish i had the patience to wait!! i just had the feeling that id get something promising so i caved!! i have my fxed for u!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna - I'd wait on the digital as I hear they take more HCG to show pregnant. The others are sometimes more sensitive for early testing. Hmm I don't know? https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html
Have a look, clearblue has 3 on the list, two are 25 and one is 50.
Can't wait to hear the results!

Ersurgeongirl - I feel okay, just still super tired, a bit grumpy, and sick at times but no vomiting. Gingerale has been helpful. How are you feeling?


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thank you for the link. they're both sensitive to 25h miu .
mm so u think i should wait on the digital? im thinking of using the same test i used today tomorrow maybe id get a darker line! and ill leave the digital for wednesday (when my period is due).the wait is so hard :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Waiting is terrible. Good to hear they are both the more sensitive ones, it's weird how they have the CB digital and the CB easy digital with two different testing strengths. I did the same test with mine to see it show up darker each day :) I wanted to go grab a digi but decided it was a waste of money as I could see the line was there and blood test was like in the next two days. How much sleep did you end up getting?


----------



## blessedlife

Mirna, I agree with Hopeful to hold off on the digital until the lines get darker for a few days. Good luck hun, I have everything crossed for you. SOOO exciting! :flower:


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey Mirna... Use the pink! Pink doesn't bleed into an evap line like blue does... I got my first faint on a pink, and had tried clearblue before got neg then a week of faint pink pos I tried clearblue again and instantly turned blue positive... Then I got a digi for fun and to see how far along I was.... Ouuu yay so excited for the possible BFP!!!
Hey preggos how ya Feelin? Tomorrow I turn into second trimester... How nutty is that?!? I still barf daily almost but feel good for most of the day! 
Apparently I should feel real great soon and horny too... Lol that's what my book says of course they don't use that word! 
Sugarlys Ouuu congrats on early Ovi! I so hope u caught your egger!
And blessed, my love good luck with your surgery you will do so well and be in your IVF tww before you know it! :) I'm so proud of everyone! 
K gotta go Philly is making me lasagna:)


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh and Phil has to go back we just aren't sure on the date just yet! Stay tuned ...lol!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted - he'll probably leave and miss your 'horny' stage :) lol. Sorry your still barfy, not at all fun. So 2nd trimester, yeah you made it!

Blessed - what is the surgery you are having called? I like looking these things up :) I am getting excited for you and hubby, you are so very close to your dream!

Mirna - I didn't even think about the pink vs blue dye thing. Good point. Make sure you take a pic of your test against a white surface in good lighting and post for us all living vicariously through you currently, lol. I actually miss that feeling I got when I first noticed my faint line, it was a thrill :)

Sugarlys - how many days is your normal leutal phase? When is test day for you?
How many days past O are you now?

Ersurgeongirl - I had a phenomenal spaghetti dinner tonight with homeade feta herb foccasia bread. Problem was I could barely get any in after the first few bites even though I was starving while cooking it. Are you having that trouble, so hungry but no room! It's practically like I like the spoon and I'm full, forget a plate.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone, hope you are all having a good weekend!
Tainted - glad Phil is home and taking care of you :) Enjoy every minute!! And congrats to 2nd Tri! Wow!!

Hopeful - Usually I am 15 days btw O and AF. I am now 2 days past O. I probably won't test until I don't get my AF...haha I say that now. I am really hopeful that we "did things right" this time! I actually dreamt about being preggo last night...

Mirna - clearly I have zero experience with the tests....haha I know which ones I use to get a negative but I have never used the digital....I think I would do what Tainted did..use the cheapo ones at first and then when I knew for sure it was a BFP, I'd take one of those just out of curiosity.

Blessed - yes, I am interested in know your surgery name too. Fingers are crossed that you are soon in the BFP club!

ER - when is your next us again? :)

Anyway, talk soon!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone! 

Tainted, I'm so glad Phil is home, especially if he's making lasagne! :winkwink: 

Hopeful, I'm glad you're not throwing up. Did you get sick with your son?

Sugarlys, that's great you had a preggo dream. FX'd it comes true in two weeks. 

Mirna, I'm going to keep checking back here tonight to see if you tested w/ FMU again. Can you post a pic?

ER, I'm so glad your blood sugars are good. When does bf come home?

I'm not sure what the surgery is called. The doc inserts a hysteroscopy (camera) and then cleans out what ever tissue he finds. I actually get a copy DVD of it! How cool is that???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hysteroscopy is the name :) I was supposed to have that if my last try didn't take! Good luck. I've spoken to others who had it and they said its no biggie.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hopeful, yes I have that issue too! I'm so bloated it's really pressing on my stomach+crazy hormones=brain is super confused on hungry or not

Sugarlys, I had the same thing. My dream was me watching a pregnancy test become positive. Two days later it was!

My next ultrasound is the 28th? Last Wednesday of the month! The bf comes home march 9th...? So far away! I'll be almost 10 weeks by the time he comes home


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

ok ladies i have to run to work i just wanted to drop by and update u
i did the pink cheap one it was negative its so cheap it doesnt even say how sensitive it is no leaflet nothing i didnt even know how to operate it LOL so i flipped out and took the clearblue test i took the day before its still the same faint line. so decided im gonna wait it out til wednesday the day my period is due and that way ill give my hormones a chance to double.
WITCH YOU BETTER STAY AWAY!!!!!
ill read ur posts at work!! and reply to all of them.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

so now i have 2 clearblue tests with faint positives gona wait it out til wednesday to have the digital. And know for sure.soo nerveous am having weird cramps like pms but even worse.i have sore boobs and starting yesterday im having hot flashes my cheeks turn all red and am having a headache and a runny nose (for a whole week now)
dont know what to think.af could still show up :( sooo confuseeeddd


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna, it sounds good so far! I thought I was coming down with the flu before my bfp. I had hot flashes, chills, headaches, sore boobs, and cramps, and a runny nose the week before! I also felt a little faint too.... Fingers super crossed!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning! Mirna, sounds good just early goings. Waiting until Wed is fine, it's only not testing tomorrow so you can do it!!! :) I think if you've gotten two faint lines in two days you're on your way. FX'd you've got a sticky bean in there. 

I'm not concerned about the procedure, just the general anesthetic. It's a risk for anyone but especially for me. We'll go over it tomorrow @ my pre-op appointment, it's just a risk we're taking.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

ER girl thank you honey!! its exactly what im thinking. i think i have the flu. and i have a bad lowerback ache this usually happens before my period so i dont know...
blessed, i have my fingers crosssed for your procedure im POSITIVE it will go well. i had asthma and was veryyyy concerned for my lungs from the anesthethic when i had the gallbladder removal surgery and it really went smoothly. ill keep you in my prayers :)
i got my faint line on the camera and am trying to upload the photos i just dont know how m trying to find out!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

ok the 2 photos are under this URL
www.photobucket.com/myfaintpos


----------



## blessedlife

Mirna, I can absolutely see two lines on both tests. Take care of yourself and I'm praying the lines just keep getting darker! :happydance:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

yayyyyyyy!!!!!! so happy someone else DOES see them.my DH saw them too.i didnt alter anything in the picture just a zoom in.i bought another clear blue test for tomorrow and am saving the digital for wednesday . i definitly dont have any patience to wait and want an answer the soonest possible.
im praying that the witch stays away its due tomorrow or wednesday. i usually get it at 13 DPO (tomorrow).
blessed when is your surgery scheduled exactly?? am praying for you!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Mirna - I def saw one in the second pic. HOW EXCITING...fingers crossed that the witch stays away!!


----------



## blessedlife

My surgery is a week from tomorrow. I would test tomorrow too b/c there's no way I could skip a day! This is sooo exciting!

Quick question for Hopeful, the cycles when you were on Clomid and AF came, did you have side aches like your ovary was still active?


----------



## Taintedlove

Mirna... That's not even faint! Thats an unquestionable positive! My faints were so faint I'm sure I had line eye... Those are clear as day!!! YAY!!! Do the digi!!!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

omg ladies u made me sooooo excited!!! im trying to stay calm and not to shout it to everyone i just want to be SURE and not disapoint everyone. only 2 more days to go.

i just want to say that all of you are SUCH a bliss. i wouldnt imagine being that excited or happy without you being there. thank god i have you to talk to and share my POAS


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

obsession 
ok stupid thing posted before im done 
anyway :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

blessed i was on clomid too last cycle and this one. YES i definitly had side pains and felt like i had balloons on my ovaries i could feel them working all the time. its normal!


----------



## blessedlife

Mirna, even after you got your period? I just thought it'd stop when AF came. Soo excited for you!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

yes during and after period actually the whole cycle i feel bloated and like my ovaries r about to explode


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - I felt things the whole cycle. It was way worse from the last two pills through O, but I always had bloating and some twinge like pains around the ovaries. Totally normal as they are being stimulated. Near and during your period they are gearing up for the next batch of maturing follicles.
As for the surgery I would be nervous too but they are prepared knowing your history, so you can take comfort in that. I can't believe it's so soon!

Mirna - it's definately a :bfp: congrats Hun! It's funny how all of us who give up and think its over for the month, that's when we get out faint line :) if you feel like AF is around the corner that's just how I felt but nonsign of her at all. Ooo I'm do excited for you. I'd keep testing. It's fun watching the progression of the lines!

Ersurgeongirl - that's nice you get to see bf again soon. So how many ultrasounds will you be having? That's two in a few weeks! Guess they want to keep close tabs because of the diabeties.

AFM - feel very sicky as of late. This morning it took everything I had to prevent my bowl of cereal from being rejected. Uh oh. I go for US tomorrow afternoon! Woo hoo! Weird thing, both my mom and my sister asked me if I was pregnant on the phone out last conversations. I had to lie as we are not spilling the beans for a bit, but weird right, it's like female intuition on their parts!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna, that is sooooooooooooooooo positive! Congrats girl!
Hopeful, I'll be getting an ultrasound 2x a month during first tri, once a week during second tri, and 3x a week from week 32 on. Also a fetal echocardiograph around week 26 to check every inch of baby's heart. Sorry you're feeling so sick!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks, but it could be worse. Right Tainted?? 
It's comforting that it's a sign of a sticky baby :)
That's crazy you get that many ultrasounds! Isn't that considered too much radiation for the baby though. Ah I'm sure the risk must be outweighed by the benefit.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. Thanks for the info, it makes me feel better. Hopeful, there isn't any radiation used for an ultrasound. It uses sound waves, safe for everyone! :) Sorry you're feeling so ill.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Strange.... Nothing sounds good to eat for dinner :(


----------



## blessedlife

Funny, I'm the opposite. I worked out today so EVERYTHING sounds good! :haha: When nothing sounds good, I usually fix a salad. Might as well go healthy and save the naughty until you can really enjoy it. :winkwink:

EDIT: can you tell I'm procrastinating by being on here all night. LOL


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Procrastinate for what?


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

so i tested a minute ago still the same line.tomorrow m definitly going for the digital
If af stays away! Its due today/tomorrow.Thanks er girl and hopeful for the congrats i hope its true :happydance:
Blessed toss that salad! I wish i had the patience to wash and chop veggies!
Its 5 a.m so m going back to sleep talk to u girls tomorrow!


----------



## blessedlife

I should be diligently studying. Yeah...that's not happening. 

Mirna, I'm so glad you keep getting a line. I can't believe it's already 5 am for you. It's 9 pm over here. I like it, sorta like we don't have to wait until morning for your results! :winkwink: This is so wonderful, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

It's 10pm here! I watching it's always sunny in philly. I'm so so so wanting to change mirnas part in my siggy, but I'll wait!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Finally managed to eat something.. A couple of string cheese, applesauce, and biscuit with fake eggs, sausage and cheese inside. Yum!


----------



## blessedlife

Ersurgeongirl said:


> It's 10pm here! I watching it's always sunny in philly. I'm so so so wanting to change mirnas part in my siggy, but I'll wait!

:haha::haha::haha: ER, I thought about that too!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

What do you think? Should we do it? Lol!


----------



## blessedlife

Ersurgeongirl said:


> What do you think? Should we do it? Lol!

Unfortunately, no. Must...control...urges... lol. I thing we have to wait for Mirna to change her status. (I hate waiting.) :haha:

EDIT: although, each time I add a graphic (baby) to my sig, I have to remove one b/c I'm at my limit! I'm going to have to get rid of a dancing bunny dammit! Oh well, it's for Mirna so ok....


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Damnit I hate waiting! You can still have one dancing bunny!

Omg I'm so excited for her!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

girls you're the sweetest i swear!! Cant believe ur so far away yet at this point you're the closest to me ever and know stuff much more than everyone else in my family.
Im soooooo excited and happy and confused i dont know what to think m not even sleeping well i always wake up in the middle of the night obsessing about POAS im not even working properly.
Til now No af in sight.still i have cramps though.and yesterday i had so many intense dreams. Its good signs i guess.
Im hoping and praying that af stays away!
Love u sooo much


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha Blessed you are hilarious - NO to saying goodbye to the dancing bunny..haha. 
Mirna - I am sure you are so excited! Can't wait to hear more!! 
Blessed - good luck today (your preop, right??)
Hopeful - hope the US goes well - can't wait to hear about it!
ER -hope you are feeling okay today...any word on if your inlaws are any better about the baby??
Tainted - hope you are enjoying your Phil time :) Are you still throwing up? 

AFM, I have a busy week at work. Which is good - keeps my mind off of ttc!! I am still 10 or 11 days away from testing...haha I will know for sure when my avatar signature thing is posted with this post. Anyway, have a good day everyone!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

haha blessed just read the part about the siggies i love the bunnies lol you crackk me up! Lets wait until tomorrow and see what happens then Hopefullyyyyyyyyyyy we all change our siggies :happydance:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna, post a picture of today's test! You know what? I never got strong test results with flu, it was in the evening that I always got stronger results...

Sugarlys, the bf told me that his mom ordered the same baby books that she used to read while pregnant with him for us. Idk. I guess that's a good sign? Your 10-11 days will fly by.... Mine did, oh that's right I tested every day after 5dpo lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, you ladies are such hams. :) so anxiously awaiting my US this aft and Mirna's results! My stomach is doing flips! Talk to you all soon. I think I need to try eating something.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

er girl well i got a tiny bit darker line today but not thicker ill post after i come back from work m now posting from my phone.
Hopeful keep us posted about the result of ur u/s! Good luck!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! I'm drinking a LOT of coffee to try and pull me out of this drug-induced sleep. K has a cold and he's such a baby about it! I drugged him up but then wasn't sure if it would knock him out enough to let me sleep so I drugged myself up too!!!! :haha:

Sugarlys, today is the pre-op appt. I just think they take a full patient history, maybe some more blood. (They always like to take blood!) I'll figure something out regarding my sig. The other bunny will have to go once you get your BFP too! I'm glad you're able to keep busy, are you going to test early or wait for af NOT to show? 

Mirna, don't worry about a thing! You're doing great and when you're ready we'll change our siggies. 

ER, I think baby books is a great sign they're coming around. How can you not? Everyone loves babies! Especially when it's their own grandchild. They'll adjust, it just takes time. :hugs:

Hopeful, I'm sure the results will be great but can understand why you're so anxious. Let us know when you hear something.

Tainted, how are you?


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

blessed take care of urself and get away from hubby so u dont catch the cold u need to be in tip top shape for your surgery and then IVF.get well soon both of u!! Fxed for u! tell us how your preop goes..and try to make a list of ur questions so ud be fully informed(thats what we do here coz they're careless)
ER, they'll eventually come around their hearts will melt on the U/S picture sight!
TAINTED WE MISS YOU!!!!!!!

ladies i uploaded 3 new pictures for all the tests and today's test. its fun :happydance:

www.photobucket.com/myfaintpos


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna, you are soooooooooo pregnant!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thanks er girl i hope i hope i hope!! pls pray for me i will have my definitive answer tomorrow dawn i will POAS on a digital with FMU!! so ill update you at night!! (evening your time!) going to sleep now!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies,
I went for the ultrasound. Just one baby, thank god, and looking great! My EDD is Oct the 7th or 8th as my o and baby measurement are a bit conflicting, lol, the doc said Oct 7th and a half. Heartbeat sounded amazing, 153 bpm. I have pics but am too busy with X here to get to scanning on the computer. I will later I promise.
Mirna, your pregnant, get used to it :)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thanx hopeful!!
glad ur us went great!! show us the pics as soon as u can!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thanx hopeful!!
glad ur us went great!! show us the pics as soon as u can!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

i got a BFN on the digital :(


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, that's wonderful the scan went so well. I didn't even think about twins! My bday is Oct 12th so I think you have an exceptional due date! ;)

Mirna, I'm so sorry. Perhaps you're just not far enough along for a digital to pick it up. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

MirnaBabyBump said:


> i got a BFN on the digital :(

Stupid digitals. I know so many ppl who have had that happen. I think digitals should only be used a week after expected AF. Get some other pink dye tests. I still think your preggers.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No pics tonight, too sleepy to bother going downstairs and playing on the puter. Sorry, tomorrow I promise I will.


----------



## Taintedlove

You know Mirna it totally could be that you just don't have enough beta hcg! BC those other three totally yell your preggo! Like those are alllll wayyyyyyyy darker than my questionables... I didn't keep pictures I shoulda! I was like telling at Phil... LOOK AT IT! IT'S THERE! He was like honey... I know u realllly wanna be pregnant but.. There is no line! I didn't get a pure no questions asked BFP until 8 days late with AF! And I had no symptoms! Don't get down just yet! Keep peeing on those sticks! And congrats! 

Happy pancake Tuesday! 

Blessed I hope all went well today! I was praying for you! 
Hopeful I'm so glad everything is going well with ONE baby! Lol 
Ergirl... How are you feeling
Sugarlys... Pee away! I can't wait! Did you use the mucinex this month? 

AFM, I'm back to the basics... Barfing my hole off more than usual! Yesterday was the worst day of my pregnancy! I drive back from Edmonton and threw up 4 times... In the truck and that's only a 3 hour drive! Dr said I could up my dose of diclectin and I'm going to try taking them before I sleep so I can maybe not throw up in the am... Well see! 
I thought 2nd trimester was supposed to pleasant! Lol guess I have true hypermesis! Lovely! This has been so brutal for me I really never want to do this again! I know how bad that sounds but somethin needs to give here! 

I love Phil being here! It's great to have someone rub my back! And take care of me when I really can't do much! I keep losing weight but not in my belly... My pant legs are really baggy and my waist is starting to get snug! 

Glad none of u are going thru this! 
Night ladies!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey ladies...going to post quickly...I am exhausted.
Tainted - glad Phil is spoiling you - you deserve it!! Sorry you are feeling rough again!!
Hopeful - glad the US went well! I am sure you are relieved to know all is well!
Mirna - I would keep trying with the non-digital...those pics def looked positive to me!!! 
ER - glad the inlaws are getting there...I'm sure by the time the babe gets here they will be obsessed :)
Blessed - hope the appt went well and that you guys are feeling okay!

AFM, no, I prob won't test until AF is due....can't handle the daily disappointment...
I am hoping I am preggo...I don't feel like I am though. This is so hard to go through month by month....I don't know how people do it month after month, year after year. 
Hope you all have a great night (or day!! depending on where you are in the world!) Mirna, I still can't believe you live in Lebanon!! The internet sure makes the world a small place!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed, that's how I was. Most women can't turn a digi pos until weeeeeks after af was due. Get a frer! As long as af doesn't show!
Hopeful, I'm waiting for us pics!
Tainted, I'm so sorry you keep puking! I hope it slows down soon then stops or else that's going to be a long 7months!
Sugar, Im still sending baby dust your way!


----------



## blessedlife

Tainted, I think the night dose of your med is a great idea, FX'd it really helps.

Sugarlys, I'm with you. The first month we TTC I POAS everyday and it was so disappointing each time. I started waiting for AF after that. It is very hard each month but maybe that just makes the joy of succeeding all the sweeter. (I know, I'd go ahead and skip the extra sweet & take a BFP now too!) Babydust you way! :)

The pre-op appt was no big deal today. The doc did an US to get a good idea of how he wanted to proceed and now I just go in next Tuesday. Ladies, have a good night! :hugs:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thank you all for your support! I cried my eyes out this morning dont know why i got so emotional.this whole thing exhausted me.m not even sleeping at night just waiting to POAS.and all day m obsessing and checking the 3 tests i had every 10min to see if the lines r still there.so i decided im not gona obsess.gona leave it to god.i have no other choice than to wait and see. 
Till now no signs of AF which is greatttt im still kinda cautiously hopeful.if af didnt show up today or tomorrow ill test back on friday.m not even gona buy any tests anymore. Gona force myself not to obsess.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Honey, you're pregnant. Welcome to the emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna - Stay positive, i know its hard but you can make it :) Also, I was crying the day before and the morning of my faint test because I had given up, hmm, pregnancy hormones.

Blessed - So Tuesday is the day. I will be sending you all my positive vibes, and cant wait to hear how it went and that your are all clean in the pipes region and ready for you baby :)

Tainted - Maybe it takes a couple of weeks for the hormones to balance out and taper off after they have peaked. It cant just happen like a light switch at 12 weeks, or i don't think it can at least. I'm hoping this is just a slow process that's only going to improve for you.

Sugarlys - I hated the TWW after the first couple as well. After that it just gets so disappointing and frustrating. I'm all for you waiting as long as you can to test. I could never make it till AF but one or two days before didn't kill me. Good luck :dust:

Ersurgeongirl - Well here it is. The round little yolk sak and the blob of a baby. Its so hard to tell by these early ones, the heartbeat was what really got me smiling :)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

awwwwwwwww soooo cuteeeeee i love ittttt!!!omg being pregnant and having life inside of you is suchh a miracle. Hopeful,er you made me soooooooo excited!! No af til now yippppiieeee i hope i survive til the end of day!!
Blessed illll be praying for you tuesday!! It will pass!
Sugarlys honey the tww is the hardest! Just be busy and try to get ur mind of it although i know its hard sending love and lots baby dust your wayyyyy


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

oh shit i just wiped and got dark yellow to brown cm sorry tmi
i hope its not af!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh. I hope it's not Mirna! There is no way you'd get anything other than white on those tests unless they detected something. I'm praying your bean sticks. Luck, luck, luck! XO
Okay everyone let's join in and do an anti :witch: dance :happydance:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

haha hopeful :happydance: 
ok i give up m so confused lol at this point i would just like an answer so i can move on with my life!


----------



## Taintedlove

Maybe it's late implantation bleeding! Also remember you can bleed during pregnancy... Remember I did only a week after I found out for about 4 days!! Freaked the crap outta me! 
I'm praying for you Mirna! 
Blessed... Tuesday you'll be on my mind for the entire day. You will do just fine and before u know it.. You'll be preggo with twins... Haha get it all done in one shot hah. 
Hopeful.. How sweet is that picture! I'm going for my next US on Monday! So hopefully we will be able to see more than a blob this time lol! Only 6 more weeks til I can find out the sex! Haha 
Sugarlys... Babydusties babydusties !!!!!!
ER when is your next US? 

I haven't thrown up today but taking more diclectin at night makes me feel a smig groggy... Yuck I dislike this feeling however will take it over vomit ANYDAY! 
I just need a small break! 
Ok so I'm on call for our entire agency... This equals like 300 clients and 350 staff members... Yikes I hate doing it. From today until next Wednesday at 8 am! Pooooo! 

Pray for me lol!


----------



## blessedlife

:af::af::af::af::af::af::ninja::grr: Better stay away witch!

:bunny::headspin::dance: Come on :baby:


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, LOVE the US! 


Tainted, I'm really glad you're not throwing up. Groggy is an improvement! You definitely need a break. Can't wait to see the US Monday! I wouldn't mind twins... :haha: I'm sure you can handle all the clients w/ one arm tied behind your back, you're a warrior!!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thank u ladies! Im hoping and praying that the evil witch stays away.blessed ur smilies crack the hell out of me lol
tainted yaaaaaaayy for not pukkinng.im sooo excited to see that u/s!! Ill keep u updated ladies!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

:growlmad: af, you better stay far away from mirna!:growlmad:

Awwww such a beautiful ultrasound picture!

My puppydog is napping right now. Took him to the vet for his annual check up and then to the groomers because the dog smell in my tiny car was making me ill. He's a 71 pound black lab/pointer mix. Adorably annoying and super energetic lol. I need a nap too but I need to start getting my homework done. Sooooo far behind!


----------



## Sugarlys

Definitely hoping your AF stays away Mirna!! The wait is HORRIBLE isn't it?
Blessed - haahaha I laughed so hard at your pictures...yipe!! If anything scares AF away, that'd be it! YES to twins (for you, not me!!!)
Tainted - wow, that is a big responsibility - hope it is a quiet few days!
Hopeful - that was SUCH a beautiful picture :) Definitely a keeper!!
ER - haha I was picturing a small dog until you told she was 71 pounds. Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So I napped instead of school work.... Uh oh! Then I went shopping with my sister and 6month old nephew because he's so tall he needs 18 month clothes! He's not fat, he's in the 95th percentile for height and 61st percentile for weight. He's such a cutie! Now it's time for homework and black cherry frozen yogurt


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, I hit a brick wall at about 4 pm. Made dinner for us, was queasy already, we sat to eat at 4:30 and I could only eat half of my already small plate. I spent the next two hours huddled in a ball on the couch feeling sick, tired, short of breath. I had left my plate on the counter to come back to and when I went to the kitchen it was mostly devoured. I think my dog had a field day. I was so angry cause there was no way I had any energy to make myself something else, I just got some ginger ale and sat down. Since I've been short with everyone, just pissed off and upset all wrapped into one, even though I know it's irrational.

Anywho, I hope it goes away soon, I really don't want to spend all my time like this avoiding friends and family...they are all going to think i hate them. My GF already told me I was mean to her for turning her down twice on get togethers. She kind of upset me as she knows what we are facing with the roof and court crap.

I need to destress, thanks for letting me vent.
Tainted - I'd prefer dopey to puking too :)
Blessed - hope your well and gearing up for things, love the dancing :)
Sugarlys - strong and positive! Keep distracted and well rested:) its your turn!
Ersurgeongirl - hoes pregnancy treating you? Are you at all in messy stage like me? Lol
Mirna - what's happening with you? I'm so nervous and excited for you. I'm shocked your holding out on tests. Clearblue should take digitals off the market, they cause us ladies to become neurotic! You should see on the pregnancy threads the ladies who are already pregnant and use one and it only says 1-2 weeks and they lose their mind cause they are 4-5 weeks pregnant. It's insane.

I am going to calm down with a nice tea and hit the hay


----------



## blessedlife

Well I guess this is the day for lazy. I did NO studying. I went to my friend's that recommended our RE and met her 2 1/2 month old son. SOOOO cute & it was such a great time. I spent the rest of the day doing nothing. I've continued doing nothing all night. Wait, I did run to McD's to get my sickly DH & me sundaes, does that count as something??? :blush:

Hopeful, I'm sorry you've got a friend that is giving you a guilt trip. :hugs:

ER, so happy you had a nice time w/ family. 

Ok, back to continuing sitting on my butt and watch tv. :thumbup:


----------



## Sugarlys

I didn't do much either - watched Idol and relaxed!! 

I don't have much more to say other than what has been said except for that I am so thankful for you girls! You really truly make my day. The great thing is that there is always one person who needs encouragement and the rest of us are here to give it. Such positive feelings compared to some of the other "doomsday" threads!! :)
Hope everyone has a good night - Mirna - are you awake yet?? Any results?! :)


----------



## Taintedlove

So who is the last time zone? It's either Er girl or me... What's all of your time zones? I'm just curious who the last girl is to get updates BC they are still sleeping.. Lol

TodayI thought I was gonna pass out and die of tiredness but zero nausea! Like none! And eat!!!! Omg I ate so much today ! I think I did because I actually could! I just wanted to eat everything in sight! 

Mirna! GET UP!!! Lol any AF? Pee on another non digi! Lol
Blessed there is NOTHING wrong with a lazy sundae kinda day! Mmmm sundae!!! Lol
Hopeful... Sorry you are feeling this way! I haven't really had a hormonal surge! Except I get so pissy when people tell me what to do in the moments prior to vomiting! Lol BC they don't get it and I wanna punch them and zipper their lips together lol! 


Oncall is usually completely quiet until fri sat sun and it's usually staffing issues! Today I've had 3 calls already and the last one is involving the police in a high behavior case... Jeesh! 
Please pray I get some sleep!! Lol 

Night girls... Glad I can share EVERYTHING with u!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hopeful sorry ur so stressed :(
er yay for a nice family day
tainted soooo happpy ur not pukingg!
Blessed those r the best days ever i love lazying around! How i wish that this week ends so i can stay in bed all day 
afm,NO AF the yellow cm stopped. I have absolutely noooo clueee whats happening.i poas on a nondigi clearblue i got the faintest line ever! Maybe fainter than before i guess. So i took an appointment with the family doc today at 6 p.m (am gmt+2) so its like 10 a.m your times i guess. Maybe she'll order me some blood test and its all covered by insurance.i dont want to go to my expensive obgyn and pay unless m sure im either preggo or have af to figure out the plan for next cycle.
For now, im happy that still NO AF.


----------



## Sugarlys

Mirna - Well good news that AF stayed away!! Blessed's picture must have worked!!

I think you are the last time zone, Tainted. Actually I can't remember where ER lives...Hopeful and I are the same...Blessed may be the same or an hour behind...not sure!!
Hope that you got sleep last night and weren't woken up by the phone! Is Phil gone back?

Hopeful - sounds like a rough day - hope you are feeling better today!!! 

Afm, only 6 dpo...the only thing I am feeling is tenderness above my bbs..like btw my boob and my shoulder...I am trying to remember if I lifted something heavy cuz that's what it feels like. Anyway, have a good day!! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm near Detroit in the eastern time zone, so it's 8:03am here


----------



## Hopeful42nd

EST for me, so that Sugarlys, Ersurgeongirl and I for eastern.

I'm doing better with my emotional state today, even though I had the worst sleep ever. Oh well its a new day! I'm roasting a whole chicken for dinner tonight so something to look forward to! I may even get ambitious and stuff it!

Blessed - good news, I think my friend got over it and was just acting out because she missed Xavier and I. We do have to make plans soon, I just have very limited time and energy lately. I think I may have to tell select people before Easter, otherwise this secret could cause issues. No one understands unless you tell them.

Tainted - good to hear about the food binge, I'm sure you and baby both need the nutrients now. I know what you mean about getting annoyed with ppl just before. When I'm feeling queasy I don't want to be bothered, I just shut down talking, I avoided my mothers call yesterday cause at that point I was unable to move off the couch. Not sure about the punching urge but I'd love to see it!

Sugarlys - you put that beautifully. This is one of the best most supportive groups of friends ive ever had the pleasure to be part of. I think sometimes understanding and small encouragement make all the difference, this is where women beat men every day. My DH is wonderful and my best friend, however sometimes I don't want him to tell me his solution to my problem, I just want him to feel with me.

Ersurgeongirl - I had issues with Xavier and clothes. It's funny how all manufacturers make them differently. My favorite by far are Carter's, Children's place for pj's, I stay away from Gerber and Joefresh as their short but for fat babies, lol. My son was is the higher end for height, his feet are crazy long, and his weight is middle average. Its frustrating but you find out quickly what works. Good to hear about the book. You could take it as they are passing you a family treasure, or telling you you need help since your pregnant. I'd go with the positive one, they are adjusting.

Mirna - did you take a pic of the new test? So no AF that great! A positive is a positive no matter how faint it is. Glad you are going in to doc so quickly, when will they have results for you? I hope quick, as more waiting no women wants! Good luck :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sugarlys and hopeful, you are just over the river from me!
Mirna- thinking of you... I hope you really really are super pregnant like I think you are


----------



## Taintedlove

Morning ladies! I'm in mountain standard time! So the time zone before pacific! 

Oh wow these pills make me so sleepy it's hard to keep my eyes open but hey! I'm eating again so bring it on!!!

Mirna! Yay no AF! I feel Sooo good about you!
Sugarlys.. Maybe that's a symptom!? I've got all my fingers crossed for you! 
Hopeful.. So glad today is a better day! Can I come over for some chicken? Lol

K I need to shower! 
Have a great day!


----------



## blessedlife

I'm in central time so I'm an hour behind Sugarly, Hopeful & ER. Mirna is 8 hours ahead of me, so 7 hours for you guys. Mirna, when do you hear from the doc??? FX'd, of course, that you're knocked up! 

Sugarlys, I couldn't agree more that this thread is so much nicer than the doomsday ones. I barely go to the IVF ones b/c they're so depressing and negative. 

Tainted, what time zone are you in? I know I'm lagging behind this morning but that's b/c I slept in. Perfect ending to my completely lazy day. Today I am actually going to be productive. I'm so gald you're eating. Even though the drug is making mornings so groggy, I would imagine that's preferable to throwing up all the time. Enjoy your food! :)


Hopeful, so glad that you're in better spirits. I can imagine that life w/ a toddler is all a balancing act. Maybe she could come over for a visit or something.

ER, how are you feeling?


----------



## blessedlife

So Tainted is an hour behind me...you are the last time zone in our little circle! This was a good idea, now I can better picture you ladies out and about. :)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

i went to the OBGYN instead of the family doc i just got out!
this morning AF showed up but not full force only red CM when i wipe. the OBGYN did the U/S he said its not clear if m preggers or not and said im probably not. but he's sure it isnt AF because my uterine lining is very thick. he ordered me HCG blood test to do tomorrow morning to rule out ectopic pregnancy.and if i got my period full force ill restart a clomid cycle he said he sure it will work for me :)
am feeling fine but VERYYYYYYYYYYYYY exhausted these past days have been soooooooo stresssful for me im just glad am getting some answers now. 
ill go sleep im very tired ill read ur posts and reply tomorrow.
love u girls!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well getting some type of answer is better than no answer at all. Sorry you have to go through all of this mirna.


----------



## blessedlife

:hugs: Mirna.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna, I'm not going to let go of my optimism for you just yet. Good luck with the blood test! Everything is going to work out for you, whatever you may face :) XO


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Made a nice dinner of roast chicken, rice a roni, and seared green beans with onion. It tasted great, but hours later my body rejected the green beans with onion. 2nd time puking this week, hope it's not becoming a trend. 
Tainted I don't know how you do this all day, once is bad enough. You are superwoman!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm not puking yet :(

Words of wisdom: don't send a pregnant lady grocery shopping when she's having a craving... $77 of food... It was all cheese, ice cream, and Indian food!


----------



## blessedlife

Mirna, I'm sorry you're puking. I hope it's only these few times.

ER, you crack me up! I can't go to the store when I'm hungry either! :haha:

Mirna, you're going to be waking up soon. I hope today brings wonderful news for you.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mmmm Starbucks ice cream was on clearance for $1.80 a carton... So I got their vanilla and coffee ice cream... Yum. Too bad I'm so full :( I ate half of my chickpea curry and rice and I'm struggling to eat my ice cream but it's soooooooo good!

I'm watching "I didn't know I was pregnant".... Must be nice to not put on weight or puke or worry about the baby until it's time to pop him or her out!


----------



## blessedlife

Ersurgeongirl said:


> I'm watching "I didn't know I was pregnant".... Must be nice to not put on weight or puke or worry about the baby until it's time to pop him or her out!

:rofl: Don't let Tainted know there are women out there that don't know they're pregnant, she might strangle them! (I know I would!!!)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg this woman didn't know she was pregnant because she had PCOS and they gave up birth control. No weight gain, no puking... Just had the ability to smell everything. She thought she had a cyst on her ovary that was about to burst and bam! Hours later she popped her kid out on the bathroom floor. Omg, I'm distraught with worry... Hoping baby makes it into the 2nd tri and hoping my next ultrasound on Wednesday goes well... I wish I didn't know lololololol


----------



## Taintedlove

I honest to god have NO IDEA how a woman wouldnt know! Especially how I'm feeling! From throwing up to heart burn to firetits... To no period to uterine stretching.... Oh and didn't I mention throwin up!! LOLLL!
Who said this was a joyous experience... I'd love to meet them! Phil and I have talked extensively and we have (more me than him) decided that we are done after this baby. Even if somethin happens (God forbid) to this pregnancy! I just don't know how I'm going to get thru the next six moths let alone another 9 months of hell after this! BC that's what this has been for me... Hell! A miracle none the less however my body isn't cut out for pregnancy! Anyhow... Lol enough of that! I have come to terms with that and I'm 100% cool with this decision! Phil is gonna get a vasectomy! 

Anyways... Mirna.. I hope it turns out for the best for you... I don't know how you would see even a uterine pregnancy this early thru ultrasound! I'm gonna pray for ya! 

Blessed... You're right those women make me angry! 
Hopeful.. I really hope you don't turn out like me. I starte on day and haven't looked back since lol! 
Ergirl... Lol I'm totally the same way! I go spend 100$ an get home and realize i bought nothing! Lol ps old wives tale time... Craving spicy or protein and cheese.., it's a boy! 
Ok gotta sleep early work day tomorrow... Yay heart burn!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think those women are in denial on those shows. They all seem to realize something is off, but dismiss it like it's nothing. And really not being responsible enough to make sure? I have a very hard time believing 99% of those 'I didn't know I was pregnant stories'. There is the extreme small chance of someone gaining only minimal and having a period through. It is fun to watch though. Stupidity makes good tv :)
Hope everyone is well. Mirna? What's going on with you? Keep your chin up :)
I'm okay, just making sure my tummy I'd good and ready before I venture onto breakfast. Maybe a grapefruit and yogurt would be good. Slept great last night and am ready for a fun filled day talking to lawyers....oxymoron? Lol
Ersurgeongirl - I wish ice cream sat well with me, I go with frozen yogurt as it doesn't upset my tummy (slight lactose issues, even before pregnancy). Enjoy!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Thinking of you mirna :)
Tainted, I agree with you. I know I only want one child, going through this with diabetes isn't as bad as hyper emesis but it's still stressful
Hopeful, I hope the puking leaves you alone too.

I talked to my sister, the one who has my itty bitty super tall nephew, and she said she didn't puke until new years eve and she was about 8 weeks, then it lasted for 3 weeks. But my aunt never puked at all during her two pregnancies. My mom only got nausea with me and puke with my sisters (twins). So it looks like I can either puke next week or the week after or be one of the lucky ones and never get it. Not puking and very little nausea is making me nervous that theres something wrong :(


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! 

Tainted, ER, if we do get pg this will be our only pregnancy too. I can completely understand why you wouldn't want to go through this again!!! (For us it's b/c we're old! :haha:)

Hopeful, good luck w/ the lawyers. You have done such a good job of documenting everything, I have every faith that you will be victorious!

Mirna, how are you doing today? 

Sugarlys, I hope work/life is great & keeping you busy.

It's snowing here today...perfect excuse to stare out the window... I mean study!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

It snowed a little here too!

Uh, I feel queasy. Maybe I spoke too soon?


----------



## blessedlife

Ersurgeongirl said:


> It snowed a little here too!
> 
> Uh, I feel queasy. Maybe I spoke too soon?

Uh-oh.....


----------



## Taintedlove

I'm procrastinating!!! Just getting up! Lol do being on call makes me not sleep... Which sucks! I keep thinking I'm going to miss the phone ring or something even though the ring is stupid loud and annoying! So I slept on the sofa.... My sex drive is back and in full force mode! Lol it's weird the stages I'm going thru BC for the last 2 ish months if you looked at me with love in your eyes I would have poked them out!!!! Lol
It snowed and is still snowing! Hiss! I'm done with winter! I want to wear summery dresses again nice flowy ones I love them! I need to move to the tropics! 
I'm actually quite hungry this morning not a stitch of nausea, I actually didn't even think about it.... Maybe I'm turning a corner here... Almost 13 weeks... Crazy time flies! 

Mirna ... AF? 
Hopeful good luck with the lawyers' 
ER... I so hope you don't get too sick.. There is no way you could survive this with diabetes.. I'm praying hard for you! 
Sugarlys.... Where the heck are ya! 
Blessed... Your not old! 

And as for me I'm at the sports complex all day teaching swimming lessions to my clients with brain injuries! 

Mariah out!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Taintedlove said:


> BC for the last 2 ish months if you looked at me with love in your eyes I would have poked them out!!!!

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha I so know how that is!:haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted - LOL well aren't you just full of shits and giggles today! Love it!
I think your right, I think the sickness is finally starting to subside.

Ersurgeongirl - oh no, your getting the queasiness too? Hope it stays mild for ya :)

Mirna - you've disappeared on us. I'm hoping your okay and just needed some time to absorb things. :hugs: we'll be here waiting for you :)

Everyone saying you'll only have one. It's funny how pregnancy/delivery experiences can make you think that way. But once it fades from memory and you see that wonderful little being you've created everything changes. You start to consider different options. It's like you see the world as just about them, and sometimes realize you want to give them a brother or sister....just saying is all...just look at the number of people out there who have more than one :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Here I am!! Ah, what a day. We got over a foot of snow here...and a teachers worst nightmare happened..one of the buses was in an accident on the WAY TO the school...whch means a bunch of kids had to stay an EXTRA HOUR AND A HALF waiting for a ride....haha I didn't get out until 5:30...took my 2 hrs to get home after that. It looks beautiful though...now that I am home safe!

Lots of chats happened on here since I was on last.....I don't know about the whole "number of babies" thing....I always thought I'd want at least 2....but I haven't had the experience you guys have with a horrible pregnancy. Tainted, does the thing you have (forget the name) happen again...like if you have it once during pregnancy, do you have it again? If so, I can def understand!! 

Well, I am exhausted...I'll write more tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh, so your the one who got all that snow. We had virtually none here in London. It was just wet out today. They warned us we'd get 5-10cm, where it is who knows. Only a weather person can get their job wrong half the time and still keep it :) must be nice!
Hey ladies I was teasing earlier. If one baby is all you want then so be it. I just know tons who have changed their minds is all. Sorry this is so difficult for you Tainted, :hugs: you must be carrying one special baby!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hello Ladies,
missed ya! sorry been having such a rough time and i wanted some time way from this whole issue but now i feel a bit better. ive been beating myself up about this whole thing. i got AF and today is CD2.the blood test obviously turned out to be negative.the doctor didnt suggest IUI or IVF which is great he told me to stay on clomid and metformin and progesterone until m pregnant he checked for cysts there are none. i love my doctor. whenever i go to see him i feel so much better. Bonus: he's so good looking LOL.
yesterday i was watching grey's anatomy and it was the episode when Kelly gets pregnant and they see the heart beat and the echoes. I BURSED into tears :( why is the world against me??? 
im convinced i WAS pregnant the lines were SO CLEAR and i had ALL the symptoms. i just dont know!! it must've been an early misscarriage even my hubby says so.
im just glad we're in a new cycle already. i wanna start taking care of my eating and concentrating on losing some weight this cycle!


----------



## Sugarlys

:( I am so sorry Mirna!! I am a believer in the idea that everything happens for a reason, even if we don't always know what the reason may be, but that definitely does not help you feel any better. I am glad you are looking ahead to next month! If you have done it once, you can do it again!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Don't worry mirna. I had strong beliefs that it was your month too. You may be right, it might have been a chemical... It's still heartbreaking. But maybe the timing wasn't right? Hopefully within the next two cycles you'll get a bfp and have a Christmas/New Year baby!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna - :hugs: sorry you had to go through that. It's terrible to get a positive test then get AF a couple days late. I would assume you and your DH's assumptions were correct. Sorry for the loss. Natures way doesn't always match up with what we want but it's going to happen soon! Glad to hear you have a wonderful positive (& handsome ) doc :) keep at it for a few months (if that's even necessary) and before you know it, it'll be clear as day!
Hope you are staying safe over there. Sending you love and positive thoughts!

Sugarlys - sounds like your day was crazy!
It always baffles me how people seem to forget safety precautions and how to drive once snow actually hits the ground. That's really unfortunate the bus of kids was in an accident, it can be so traumatic for them.
I remember my grade eight grad, my mom drove me in to the school first to get pictures before our ceremony, we were stopped waiting to turn left, and some guy not paying attention smacked clear into the back of our station wagon! He was driving like 80kms and we were stopped, the impact was insane, it bucked the whole car frame. Since I was turned sideways talking to my mom I avoided whiplash but she didn't. I had to go in and get my photo done practically in shock. Once my sister arrived with my dad after and ran in to find me stark white, sitting there with a couple little bits of glass in my hair. I laugh about it now, but it really was a terrible experience. The funny thing is my mom told the ambulance to leave and she refused to go with them cause 'I'm not missing my daughter graduate damn it'! Lol, that's my mom :) ah the memories we have...

Hope the rest of you are well. Our meeting with the paralegal went well, have a strong case. Just want to meet a couple more to make sure we choose the right 'shark' so to speak.
I'm good, nausea but no puking since those two times. Sleeping much better, things are looking up!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! I've had such a lovely Saturday. Brunch and then we got a tiny Ipod shuffle that's perfect for when I run & a new printer. Mine was too old and kept messing up & soooo slow. So I just got a bunch of new toys today. K's now at the grocery store and we're going to grill out. :)

Hi Sugarlys! Hope you're able to stick around home and enjoy the snow. Did you guys go cross-country skiing?

Mirna, :hugs: I'm really sorry you went through such an emotional roller coaster to end up disappointed. One of my favorite sayings is "Man plans and God laughs". Nothing ever turns out like we'd planned does it? Never in a million years would I have thought that I'd be in med school, getting married and going through IVF all at once at 38. NEVER!!! But I've never been happier so maybe nothing turns out like we planned b/c we can't imagine just how wonderful it will actually be. Don't lose hope, you are going to be a mother. I hope you're spending the weekend w/ DH and doing things you really enjoy. I'm happy you have such a good support system including your doc. It can make such a difference during all this. 

Hopeful, glad you liked the paralegal. It's always good to get a couple of opinions so I think you're smart to meet several before choosing. I was in a car accident when I was 15, my mom & I were rear-ended. I thought I was fine until a few weeks later, I had the hiccups & my dad jumped out at me to try and scare them away. I immediately burst into tears...he felt so bad!!! 

Hi Tainted & ER, hope you're doing awesome! 

Ladies, have a lovely weekend! :flower:


----------



## blessedlife

What's everyone up to today? :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mountain of laundry! Plus vacuum and dust the house. Isnt Sunday supposed to be rest day? Phew....I'm tired. How's your Sunday going Blessed?


----------



## Sugarlys

I just got home from church and dinner at my parents....heading for a nap and then reading a good book I am on :) Gotta love the weekend!! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Sugarlys

* and by dinner, I mean LUNCH! haha


----------



## blessedlife

I'm in "relaxed" study mode today. Slept in, did about an hour & 1/2 of studying then went to lunch w/ K. We had separate cars (he was coming from work) so he followed me home & noticed my right brake light is out. He's currently going to the store & fixing it. I love that man! (I love having a man! :winkwink:) So now I'm back to studying until around 7 pm and then I'm going to be on the couch.

Hopeful, good job on the cleaning...my place is dirty if you're extra motivated! :haha:

Sugarlys, enjoy that nap for both of us. I had to refrain from having a drink at lunch b/c I need to keep studying and if I had, I would just be :sleep:


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

ladies thank u so much for ur kind words!! Im over it and looking forward to next cycle.it makes my life a little more exciting and gives me something to look forward to.im so glad that the doc suggested we stay on clomid instead of suggesting iui and ivf.
Im writing from my phone been really busy! Ill logon soon and read all of ur posts and reply! Take care all of u!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey ladies!!!! 
Had a terrible start to my day! But it got better! I did my downs ultrasound and they measure the fluid sac behind the skull... And the baby was sitting in a weird way and they couldn't see it do I got a 30 minute ultrasound !! The baby was moving around like crazy! I saw all fingers and toes and arms and legs! The baby was sucking on a thumb for the majority of the time!! The babies legs were up in the air and crossed.. So cute! 
Everything is normal! And 1 in 91000 chance for downs! 
I'll upload a picture soon I'm on my phone working late! 
Talk soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Tainted that's wonderful news! Are you feeling better with the extreme MS? I hope it's tapered off for you finally. Cant wait to see the pic.

For me? Sickness was at its peak today, sick only once this morning, but nausea most of the day made me curl in a ball on the couch a few times. It improved after a forcefed dinner, this eve I've had some energy back and got to play with my son again. Feel like he got shafted for the majority of the day though. Tomorrow I need to go stock up on gingerale as I'm nearly out. I thi k if I get a long nights sleep I should be better tomorrow.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yay tainted!

Hopeful, I feel you. I started dry heaving today... Yuck!


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh dear... This morning I was projectile vomiting! Yuck! Anything I put in my stomach I threw it right back up again... 3 times today do nothing is slowing down for me:( 

This is messed up please ladies don't be like me!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow Tainted...that is horrible! I see why you only want to do this once! Congrats on the US...I am sure that was amazing - was Phil there??

Hopeful and ER - hope the sickness stays away for you guys!! 

Mirna - good for you for getting back at it :) You and I can go on this monthly journey again!!

Blessed - thinking of you tomorrow - I think its tomorrow!

AFM, BBs have been hurting off and on....and this weekend I spotted a couple times...really light brown...maybe AF is coming early? I will test Saturday if it doesn't come!! Going to bed....exhausted!


----------



## blessedlife

Mirna, I'm glad you're doing ok, I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

Tainted, you cause me to have such an array of emotions! I'm ecstatic you got to see your baby. How cute he/she was sucking their thumb and so glad all is normal. However, I feel so bad that you continue to be so sick! I wish there was something we could do for you. Goodness girl! :hugs:

Hopeful, I hope you just have the run-of-the-mill morning sickness. You know, maybe you puke a couple times, feel tired & lousy and then you get BETTER!!!! Hope DH is taking good care of you.

ER, yuck to the dry heaving! When does bf come home?

Sugarlys, FX'd, FX'd, FX'd that spotting was IB. Do you typically spot around this time in your TWW? BABYDUST to you!! :dust:

Ok, so my surgery is tomorrow but not until 2 pm. I'm not to eat anything after midnight and can only then drink clear liquids until 6 am! This is a big problem b/c my metabolism is so fast. I'm constantly snacking and I'm not supposed to eat/drink ALL day???? If I don't eat, I get sick so here's my plan...really, I'm going to try this:

I'm going to stay up ALL night long so when 6 am comes and I begin to get hungry, I'm exhausted enough to sleep until it's time to go to the hospital @ 11:30. I've had caffeine and will have some more @ 11pm. To feel full for as long as possible I went to the store and bought the fattiest food I could find b/c fat takes the longest to digest. Cheeseburger sliders and loaded baked potatoes. (Loaded w/ cheese, bacon & sour cream!!!) I'll eat those at 11:30 pm. Hopefully, I'll feel full (I'll probable feel really sick) for the whole night and then I'll shower & go to bed at 6 am. My plan is to sleep through the starving and thirsty part of this. 

I'm not so worried about the surgery as I am about the anesthesia. I'll be very happy once I wake up. :) K is worried about me being sick from starving, he's very sweet. I keep thinking that after tomorrow, we'll be looking forward to starting IVF very soon.

Hugs ladies, love you guys and will post tomorrow night. :flower:


----------



## Sugarlys

Hahah you make me laugh...sounds like a delish meal!! I hope everything goes well today..this could be the only thing that stands btw you and a BFP! I will definitely be thinking about you today at 2 (1 my time, right?) Make sure you let K pamper you!! :)

No, I don't usually spot, but I thought maybe since my cycle seemed to be getting shorter (from 39 days to 36) that maybe I would get my AF sooner....not sure!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- your plan sounds interesting. That meal sounds amazing! It's. It the last time you have to starve yourself unfortunately, once pregnant there is diabetic testing at a certain stage. So unfair to tell a pregnant woman not to eat for over 12 hours and then sit in a waiting room full of ppl for an hour or two after drinking a gross orange sugar fix. It took all my effort to keep it in and it gave me the worst heartburn ever!
Good luck with your surgery, your going to do just fine! You've got your amazing man there to take good care of you. Talk to you soon :)

Sugarlys - hmm, sounds like promising symptoms you are having. It does sound like implantation bleeding especially 4 days before the earliest AF youve had. Keep positive, not long now till you'll know for sure!!! :dust:

Tainted - you poor thing, sorry it hasn't let up. What did the doc say about your condition? Does it normally let up or continue all the way through?

Mirna - hope you are doing well and staying positive, not much longer till you will have a bfp that doesn't disappear!

Ersurgeongirl - sorry you are feeling crappy too. The good news is that it may just be another month of it then it's over. That's how I'm thinking, only a few more weeks and I'll be fine :) if not I'll face that then, I prefer not to think about it.

Today is a much better day than yesterday do far. I'm less sick, and hungry, so I'm putting down my phone for food now, enjoy the day!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Keeping you in my thoughts Blessed!

Hopefully this sickness leaves everyone in here alone, no fun. The bf comes home on the 9th. And hopeful, I get to skip the gtt because I'm already diabetic hahaha lucky me! I guess that's the one good benefit, huh?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Looking at the bright side! Lol. No fun though. Are you able to control well with diet or are regular shots necessary?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

im type 1, since i was 11. insulin is required to keep me alive, no other options. of course a well balanced diet and exercise are key to keep complications away :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey ladies... wow this is the first time in a really long time that I have actually sat down and used my computer... I have been far too sick to want to sit here... so I just usually use my phone from bed. LOL

SOOOO Blessed, You have been in my thoughts today, I am praying for you. I hope all is well with everything that you did today....:) :thumbup:

Hopeful I am glad that you are starting to feel better today... Today I had my head in the toilet twice... gosh.. really this needs to stop! I don't know how I am going to do another 6 months of this. I am going to my 2nd prenatal appointment on Thursday so I will find out more about what the doctor says. I just hope that she doesn't take me off work just yet. I don't want to be! I will go shack wacky.. LOL

Ergirl... I really feel for you, I have a client who is type 1 and also has CP non verbal.. so doesn't really understand why we cant give him whatever he wants to eat. Poor guy. and I have never in my life seen a diabetic like him, I certainly hope that you don't have a plan like him, because life is tough on him. How is your pregnancy going!? pains? aches? sore boobs? ANYTHING???:tease:

Sugarlys you are so funny! That baby yesterday... took the breath right out of me... I was in such a terrible mood yesterday until she put the monitor on me, and the baby was moving... like just flipping around in there. Sucking on a thumb, putting feet crossed way up in the air. doing hand stands... lol it was really great! It is SOOO different when you see your own. I mean I've been to see my sister etc... but I guess I didn't care as much... Dont take that as a bad thing either... I just CARE A LOOOTTTTTT for this child. SOOOO I added a picture for you guys to gaze at... heart beat was at 156 this time. Two arms two legs, 5 fingers and toes... and only a 1 in 91000 chance of having Downs... not that it would matter, but ya! I like those odds..:happydance:

SO sugarlys... I have a feeling that you may have had some implantation bleeding... I don't know what that looks like but from all the reading that I have done in the past, its usually brownish or bright red. ... I have my FX'ed for you definitely!!! :dust:

Mirna, how are you holding up over there.. Ill bet you are sleeping right now, because I think you are 12 hours ahead of me. I hope all is well with you and your hubby and you just keep on trying!! :):sex:

Ok well Phil is still home so I am going to spend some time with him. We should find out when he is leaving in a couple of days... Ill keep you posted! :) :mail:
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Omg tainted gorgeous! I love the first ultrasound where it looks like a baby finally, it's exhilarating and somehow makes the crap we to through worth it. I sincerely hope you are on your way to becoming better.

So I paid the retainer and provided documents today, this case is in the works! It's so weird, I never in my life thought I'd have to sue someone. Is this normal, do other people have to do this too? It seems foreign to me. Was great today until dinnertime. Then got my usual wave of sickness, had to force in the stew I made, but it settled so I'm glad I did. Hope you are all doing amazing, blessed I hope your recovering well.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. I'm home & all is well. The doc removed 3 polyps, one was pretty big, and says they would have impeded embryo implantation. He thinks all looks good now and I'll see him in two weeks for follow up where he'll give us the DVD of the surgery. He already gave us before and after photos, it's so cool. I came out of the anesthesia just fine and I don't have any pain. I'm just really tired now. Staying up all night worked perfectly, I'm just now exhausted! Something tells me I'm going to sleep well. :winkwink:

Sugarlys, I really hope it was IB. Have you had anymore spotting? 

Hopeful, that diabetic test sounds awful. When do you do that? I had to take a former employer to court once, it was an awful feeling even though I knew (and the courts agreed) I was right. It just means that you're a considerate person yet strong enough to stand up when people try to take advantage of your family. :hugs:

Hi ER! I'm glad you're feeling much better today. So bf comes home in 10 days, how long does he get to stay? I'm glad he'll be home to spoil you. 

Tainted, that's a wonderful US pic! I had so hoped the meds at night would have helped more. I just keep hoping you feel better.

Mirna, hope you're doing well and enjoying your week.

Ok, I'm going to lay on the couch and then go to bed... :flower:


----------



## Sugarlys

Blessed - so glad everything went okay!! Are you in any pain today? I am sure you are happy it is over!

Tainted - such a beautiful picture - I didn't realize you could see an actual "baby" this soon. Crazy. Glad everything seems normal with babe.

ER - I am sure you are excited for the bf to come home! I don't know how you girls do it with your men gone!

Mirna - hope you are well. Glad you are keeping positive :)

Hopeful - good for you for filing! I hate when ppl try and get away with that crap. I have never sued anyone, but I definitely would in your case!! There is a time and a place for it!

AFM, no, I don't usually spot before my AF. I haven't spotted again since Sunday. I spotted probably 3 times between Sat and Sun....just when I wiped (sorry if you are eating breaky when you read this...hhaha). I guess we will see on Saturday!! 
At another workshop today..keeping busy!! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning!

Sugarlys, I pretty much feel like I did before surgery. Not in pain at all, maybe a minor cramp here or there. I'm sooooo glad it's done. Hopeful was right, "easy-peasy"! :) It also has made me much less anxious about the egg retrieval process they do w/ IVF b/c I'll be under again for that. Bring it on!!!

I know it could mean nothing but the spotting you're describing could be IB. Here's hoping more than anything that Saturday brings you a BFP!!!

Ok, back to my regularly scheduled program...studying.

Oh, I did want to add how much I love my ER. The nurse assigned to me for Pre & Post-Op, Sarah, has twin 11 year-old boys from seeing him. She was super nice too...


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Very quick update: just saw baby's flickering heartbeat and heard it too! 141bpm! Over the moon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad to hear it went well blessed! I knew you'd do wonderful!

Sugarlys - it's killing me to find out if you are. I'd say :test: as I'm a bad influence but I know you won't :)FX for you!

Ersurgeongirl - great news. Hearbeat is amazing isn't it!

Mirna - where are you? Starting to worry about you...

Tainted - hope today is a good day :) enjoy your time with Phil before he leaves :)


----------



## blessedlife

Yay for heartbeats :dance: Yay for heartbeats :happydance: Yay for heartbeats :headspin:


----------



## Taintedlove

We had a huge fight last night! I don't even know why we had a fight:( I feel sometimes I pick fights now with these stupid hormones.... I NEVER FIGHT... Like never! He was pissed off enough to sleep in the spare room and leave to go somewhere all dressed up this morning without talkin to me... Breaks my heart into a million pieces... Ugh! I detest these hormones... 

Ugh! Sorry girls I'm kind of debbie downer this morning! Just needed to tell someone who will listen! Thanks or being my ears!


----------



## blessedlife

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It'll be ok, you two will talk and you'll be able to clear the air. Stupid hormones! Given all your going through for this baby, he can take being a punching bag once in a blue moon. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I agreed with Blessed, with all thE sickness and him being away, he can take a few shots. He should realize its not always you talking but the dreaded hormones and dismiss it instead of fighting.
I threw up again today. Funny thing is, I was crappy all morning, then at noon when I finally let it happen I felt so much better, and now I'm just starving and slightly queasy cause my stomach is empty. So your DH isn't the only insensitive, I told mine I was getting sick again and he responded with 'lol, you wanted another baby'. Nice huh? I told him he needs to realize its hard for me and he wanted this baby too, then he apologized and said some encouraging words. Sometimes they don't think before speaking or just need reminding we need their support.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay I'm not freaking out but am a tad bit nervous. I threw up again, but that's not the bad part. The last bit that came out had a bit of blood (bright red) in it. It was very minimal more like a few small drops, but still, it stood out like a sore thumb as I ate nothing red or remotely close. I know ive probably just irritated my esophagus or GI tract and probably had a small fissure on it, but still. Since then ive been having the worst indigestion and heartburn like an inferno. I just braved a glass of milk to coat and I hope it stats put.

Tainted- did you ever get blood? You've done more tossing of cookies than anyone so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

A few drops of blood is okay. Bright red is fresh, so maybe something scratched your esophagus... Not all scratches hurt. If it's a significant amount of blood, go get checked out. If it's tar like blood... Thick and dark... Go get checked out because that could mean bleeding in the stomach, like an ulcer.


----------



## Sugarlys

Yikes hopeful - I don't know what that means. I hope that you are okay! I am sure it is just that - something irritated!
Tainted - that is definitely bound to happen. I hope you guys work it out soon so you can enjoy your time together. Relationships are such give and take....I usually end up giving in and apologizing first just because I hate when we aren't getting along. 
Blessed - glad you are doing better. Dumb question, will you still need IVF? Or was your problem the polyps? 
ER - how exciting!! It must really make it more real!!
Mirna - hope all is going okay with you - how many more days till o?

AFM, you are right, Hopeful, I won't test before Saturday..haha. I would be shocked if it was a BFP though....we will see!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, that would make anyone nervous. I would definitely call your doc & let them know. I'm sure it will be okay, just give them a call and let us know what they say.

Sugarlys, it's not a dumb question at all. We are going to do IVF for several reasons. Our RE said eventually we'd get pregnant but it may take 5-10 years and since we're starting at 38 & 39, we don't have the luxury of waiting and seeing. This was before I had surgery and he found those polyps. If we were in our twenties, I think we'd try to get pg naturally. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful evening! :flower:


----------



## Taintedlove

Hopeful... Ohhhhh ya! Happens almost daily over here.... If not its coming out of my nose.... Remember u have more blood right now and bleeding is ok! You probably have irritated your esphogus... And that in the fun of it will cause heartburn... Well did for me! Us ladies with hypermesis.... It happens all the time! My friend had hypermesis and when she told her doc... He said get used to it my dear! Lol and like ER said if its bright you're in the clear! 
We are all good... He is snoring in my ear right now... I can't sleep! Wide awake but I have a dr appt in the am so I should try sleeping! Lol 

Night Chiquita's


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Holy shit, 13weeks already? You're almost out of first tri Tainted! Hopefully the puking slows a it in 2nd tri for you....

I'm feeling nauseous... Kinda ho hum about what today right now. Yuck. I think the main reason why I'm not puking is because I have an iron stomach... I add hot sauce and hot pepper seeds (from habaneros, and other super hot peppers my uncles grow and dehydrate) to just about everything I eat. At least that's my theory and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## blessedlife

I caught a cold, crap. It's always something isn't it???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- sorry about catching a cold.

Tainted - thanks :) I got some responses from a nurse who said the same thing. Bright red blood means it's coming from the top of the esophagus or throat, and a small bit is nothing to worry about. Thanks for reassuring me.

so everyone(friends and family) think I have a stomach bug right now. This can't go on. I think I need to fess up. I think things are going fine anyways, had a good scan, morning sickness is a good sign, no sign of spotting or bleeding at all, nice strong heartbeat. I think we're fine to start telling. It's my nephews bday party on Sunday. Maybe I'll fess up right at the end of it, as I don't want to steal his thunder on his big day. Then we can pop by DH's moms after that and tell her. I'll ask him what he thinks tonight.


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha Hopeful - they are starting to get suspicious, are they? How far along are you again? 
Blessed - gottcha! So when are you guys starting that process? How exciting!!
Tainted - hope your Dr appt went well and glad that things are good between you and Phil!

AFM, so I did an OPK tonight since I heard that it can sometimes be used as a pseudo hpt....yeah it was negative...dang...I guess I will find out for sure on Saturday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys - I am 8 weeks 4 days. Time feel like its going slowly though, especially feeling sick. Hope things are well for you in the wait, only two more days right? Yeah!

I am not doing so well. Things have taken a turn for the worse. Only the last day of the 14 days the BBB provided they responded. They said things like we've been intimidating them, and that the night the father came to collect the ladder that we sicked our dog on him. We have one large breed dog and one grandfathered British Staffordshire. We told them what dogs we had when they were here working. They are properly registered and everything but if they were to call animal control and make this claim it would cause hell for us. If you ladies are familiar with pit bull legislation, or DOLA in general, dogs don't get the innocent till proven guilty thing. Nothing like this happened they are lying, but that won't matter much if they call. I'm scared for my dogs now, their lives would hang in the balance. This is just so wrong and goes to show the shady tactics these ppl are capable of. We are contacting our legal service and animal control ourselves tomorrow too see if there is anything that can be done to protect our animals. The funny thing is the third day they were here they were petting the dogs saying how nice they were.
What else can keep happening. I'm so sick of stress.


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, you're dogs will be okay. You have evidence of their crap work, they're just making things up. :hugs: 

Sugarlys, really hope you're knocked up! :)

Mirna, hope you're doing okay. We miss hearing about your day! :flower:

AFM, my boobs are sore, what's up w/ that??? A side effect of the surgery or my cold? I'm not due to ovulate until this weekend so it's not a TWW feeling. Again, just weird. :wacko:


----------



## Sugarlys

Yikes! I would feel just as scared as you if my dogs were threatened. But I think Blessed is right - it is clear with all their actions that they are crazy! Fingers crossed it goes okay!

Blessed - that's weird - must be from the surgery! So what is the next step for you and the IVF?

Mirna - where are youuuuuuuu

ER - bet you are excited for your man to come home!! Not long now! How long will he stay home this time?

I will keep you updated as to whether or not I will need to test tomorrow..usually AF starts early in the morning! Happy Friday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks for the support ladies. I'm just so scared, I slept like crap, and am crying uncontrollably. I'm starting to think about going to my doc to tell her about my situation and the stress levels to see if she has a recommendation. I'm pretty sure I'm depressed right now. I am not myself is what I know. I wish I was stronger to take all this in stride.
I almost wish we could just drop it and move on as I haven't even been able to enjoy being pregnant.

Sugarlys- I am excited for you. Even admidst all this junk I just want to hear your positive news. Do you feel any diff? Like AF is coming, or not?


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, I'm sure the pregnancy isn't helping keep your emotions under control. Definitely call your doc and see what they recommend. I bet it's going to be some kind of yoga class. Is it possible to have someone watch your son while you do something like that? How about buying a punching bag for home? That really lets you let off some steam! Don't worry, everyone going through all this stuff would be really emotional. You're strong enough to ask for help which is the main thing!

Sugarlys, we now chill for until our post-op appointment in two weeks. Then, I _think_ I'm supposed to call when I get my period to begin the IVF process but I'm not sure what that entails. I think I start giving myself shots to make as many follicles grow as possible. My next period should be the weekend after our post-op visit so that works out well. :) Fx'd the witch stays away for you!! 

Mirna!!! You don't have to talk about TTC, just hope you're doing okay! 

Hi ER, is your stomach still holding out? Hope all is well.

Tainted, how'd the doc appointment go?


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey gals!
Hope you all had a good day.

Hopeful - I am sorry that you are having a rough go. I am sure you are exhausted with all the stress and hormones...don't feel bad for venting - we all do it!! I agree with Blessed...go for yoga, or go to the spa or something! You deserve to be pampered!!

Blessed - very exciting...it won't be long now :) How is the workload for school right now - more exams anytime soon?

AFM, no witch yet, but I don't usually get pre-AF symptoms until the moment it starts! I would be really surprised if I were preggo since my sore boobs aren't sore anymore and I feel completely normal. We will see!! I will let you all know in the AM!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - I suppose I could do yoga classes or something. I know spa is out of the question as we are on a tight budget so I can stay home with the baby. Either way I feel much better today, less nausea as the day progressed, our legal advice made me feel much better, I am much more optimistic, and I even baked a banana bread today :) yum yum.
I think I am on the mend, and I think hormones were playing a huge role, maybe I'm adjusting now.

Sugarlys - I can't wait to hear. Dont discount yourself just yet, I hear lots of ladies say they didn't suspect a thing. So will you test in the morning or wait out the whe day and test tomorrow. Good luck!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Sorry I've been a little absent.... Had a few good days and I wanted to do stuff... Lol I ended up catching up on sleep!! Lol 
We are fine he was being a penis head and he knows it and recognized it! 

Hope you are feeling well blessed... 
Hopeful I don't know how you are keeping it in this long! I told my mom the second I found out! Lol
Sugarlys ... FXed like mega for no AF and tons of babydusties!!!!

Mirna.. What's up girl! 
ERgirl.... I'm outta the first at 12 weeks... Hallelujah!!!! Almost 14 weeks now and starting to see the slightest bump!

Ok mama needs to pass out! 
Night ladies!


----------



## Sugarlys

AHHHH I GOT A BFP!!!!!
I woke up feeling period crampy, but didn't have it, so I figured I'd take a test and a plus sign popped up INSTANTLY. Funny enough the period cramps are gone...haha...shows how when you are expecting something you can feel it!! I am in complete shock...what do I do now?! 
Thanks for all your encouragement ladies :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha! I knew it!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:
I'm so thrilled for you. Take a pic, I want to see that lovely 2nd line!
Did you tell DH?

Tainted - I know, I just wanted to keep a little secret this time, less chance of someone slipping up and telling everyone when I wasn't ready. I think well stick with moms, dads, siblings of ours and that's it for now. DH is gonna be thrilled, he's been dying to let it out.

Blessed - I'm still better today, perhaps it was just a bad few days. I'm feeling less sick which is helpful. It was all just too much at once my for my hormonal self to take. Hope you are well and looking forward to your post op appt. we are getting so close to everyone having BFP's!!

Mirna - we miss you. You can talk about anything and if you prefer not to talk about ttc we'll understand. Let us know your okay. With what you told me about your homeland I'm thinking the worst. :hugs: hope you are fine and just having a break.

Ersurgeongirl - how is pregnant life treating you?


----------



## blessedlife

:happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo::bunny:\\:D/=D&gt;

OMG Sugarlys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats, congrats CONGRATS!!!! I'm soooooooooooooo excited for you! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! That is such wonderful, fantastic news! 

:happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance:


----------



## Sugarlys

Thanks girls! I really can't believe it. I keep checking the test to see if it was true. I took a pic and I'll load it up tomorrow - picking up my new computer tomorrow!!

Hubby was on nights...he usually gets home around 7ish. I took the test shortly before that..I went back to bed and then he got home [BACKSTORY - here in Muskoka hunting is a big deal...hubby hunts moose second last wk of Oct and deer the first two weeks of Nov...I think I will be due beginning of Nov-ish]...anyway, so he came in to say good morning and I said "I'm sorry" and he was like "what for?" and I said "I think hunting season is going to be messed up this year" and showed him the test...he was so excited!! We just found out a few weeks ago that our best friends are expecting their second in the middle of Sept.....haha hubby's first question was 'why haven't you thrown up yet"...oh so much to learn ;)

So, what do I do now? Do I make a Dr appt?? THanks ladies for being excited with me. I want to wait till end of Tri 1 to tell ppl so it is so nice to be able to share!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh and I agree - Mirna! I am worried about you, too! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Taintedlove

Get a few more tests to pee on first then make the appointment! Ahhhhhhh congrats!!! I knew it!!! And you used the mucinex this month too didn't you? I o'd early the month I used opk and we caught it! Omg omg omg!! I'm soooooooo excited for you! FXed that u aren't gonna be like me! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY babies... 

I'm doing a little dance and got really excited and told Phil he was less excited... 'oh cool!' is what he said lol! 

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hopeful since u are the only mom in here... I wanna hear about your birthing story!! Since I'm first in line to burst... Who knows if I'll be first to go but.... I wanna hear bout your experience! I'm curious!

Oh did I tell u guys I have a lil bump now? Lol


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha my dh doesn't get excited either...haha.
So should I test each morning for a few days before calling? I think I am like 5 weeks based on when I got my period last. 
Yes, I used the Mucinex but I only used it for about the 3 days before I ovulated. Thanks for the tip!!

Crazy..I am still in shock


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys - you can call and ask them for a blood test to confirm. Just tell them that you got a positive pregnancy test. You don't need to recheck, but we all do it as its hard to believe its real for the first while.

Tainted - take a pic of the belly! As for my labor/birthing story, you are opening a can of worms there. I feel a need to put a warning lable here, do not read on if you are worried.
It wasn't at all how I expected and it was pretty emotional. Well the day I was due nothing happened. I was pissed and super uncomfortable the next morning that I made DH get up early and said take me places we can walk. We went to a farmers market, two malls, etc and by 3 pm I felt nothing so I gave up and said lets go home.

When we got in the car to go home, I felt something but wasn't sure. When we got home I looked over my packed bad and realized I had forgotten to wash my maternity track suit. So I carried a pile of laundry downstairs and got to work. I dropped a sock, bent over to pick it up and my water broke! I called my sister who said why are you cling me call the hospital, called them, finished my laundry (I know right! Lol) and off we went.

They confirmed it checked me in and so began 23 hours of labour. I got to 4 1/2 unmedicated, got in the jetted tub for pain relief, it helped but when I got out I almost collapsed with a horrible contraction. Then I got my epidural, it helped sooooooooooooo much!!!! I was still getting sharp hip pains because of how he was situated, but it was bearable so long as I turned frequently. So I got to 6 cm, they started pitocin as it was taking too long to progress, got to 8 1/2 cm then no change. Xavier's heartrate started to drop with every contraction, got put on oxygen and told I needed a c section. I cried my eyes out said fine and was wheeled off. They doped the hell outta me, Kev was bawling outside waiting while they prepped me. The surgery was me comforting Kev telling him everything is fine. Once they were trying to get him out, they pushed so hard on my ribcage I couldn't breathe and thought they were breaking my ribs.
And then our sweet little prince was born, they took him in a room to check him, I could hear him crying, then he came out all wrapped up and was put in kev's arms. I was shaking from all the meds but was happy :) once wheeled to recovery they weighed and measured him, and I got helped up to breastfeed him. From that point things went smoother, saw my parents and kev's mom, got in our private room and had some quality baby time.

It was not what I would choose for anyone, but I am short waisted and he was a 9.04 lb boy. Guess it wasn't meant to happen au natural.


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, thank you for sharing your story! 9 lbs??? You deserve a medal girlfriend! :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh my gosh! That's big!!! I'm gonna try as long as I can drug free... If I don't progress I'm ok with drugs... I'll do what I can tho! I was a month premature and 7.14 ... Hahaha! Oh boy


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was pissed at my ob as he even scheduled the late ultrasound to check the size. He knew it was gonna be a big baby but my last 3 appt's he brushed if off, ' see ya next week'. He should have induced for both our sakes. Ah well, I'll get a new ob this time. Wonder if I'll get recommended to schedule another c sec, or if they are cool wit vbac? I don't want to go through another rollercoaster but would love if things could happen natural. My contractions were so strong they squeezed him so much his heart dropped though. Kev is a big guy so it explains the large baby :) my dad was a 10 lb baby!
My recommendation is if you make a birth plan, just plan for things to go differently, life likes to throw curve balls, but hey I'm going for it all over again so it's not so bad.
I think totally unmedicated would be super hard, although I did go halfway it was not easy at all!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow...quite a story!! I think my kids are going to be monsters....I am 5'11 and my hubby is 6'6. Feeling a bit crampy in the uterus region - normal? ( I am a severe hypochondriac so I will be asking that OFTEN..haha)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Feeling crampy is very normal. I stopped for a while but I feel things moving in there today.
So apparently baby is about an inch now, the size of an olive.
I just remembered, with my son I loved pickles and olives.
Wonder what this time will be?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats!!! Cramps are normal. So normal that my ob said period like cramps are expected, but call if there's any blood. I better change my signature, huh?


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh, thats good to know, ER!

What else is new with everyone? Blessed - any exams coming up?
Hope you are all having a great weekend!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, just watched Russel Peters: Red White and Brown. So funny but he so pushes the racial limits. Hilarious though. Getting ready for sleep. Got to get up early make breaky for the three of us, wash my hair, get us all dressed and in St Thomas arena at 9:30 am for my nephews skating birthday party. I'm just there to watch with the baby, then there is a part room after. Can't wait to tell our select few once the party is almost done. Don't want to steel Bryce's thunder, its his day.
Wish me luck ladies, talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## blessedlife

Have fun Hopeful, sounds like a great day and a great plan.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Still waiting to see sugarlys bfp test!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Sugarlys

Just figuring out my new computer...I'll try and put it on tonight :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I could use a new computer. Bday party went well, everyone had fun skating. My mom didn't or did I. As we sat with my son watching I opened his coat to reveal his big brother t-shirt. She read it and didn't clue in until I said mom read it again. She gave me a funny look then smiled. After all the presents were opened and guests left only our family was still there. While my sister was cleaning I passed her the baby in his tshirt and she immediately noticed it and laughed saying 'I knew it'! Everyone is thrilled! My niece and nephew were like 'we get another cousin!!!!'
We stopped and told his mom afterward, she is so excited!

Sugarlys cannot wait for that pic!


----------



## Babyalive88

Hi girls I would love to have ttc buddies my name is Leslie am 20 yrs old I just started trying about 2 mo ago I feel blessed now that this is happening... I just want to be able to say that I have a bundle of joy inside of me!! A creation of mine and my fiancees I know most of you girls are pregnant congratulations :dust:


XOXO :kiss:

Please help and give advice :shy:


----------



## Sugarlys

Here it is. Top one is Saturday, bottom one is today!!!
 



Attached Files:







071.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Clear as day! Gorgeous positive tests Sugarlys! Congrats :)


----------



## blessedlife

Congrats Sugarlys, those are wonderful! YAY, you're knocked up!!! :thumbup:

Hopeful, glad things went so well. It must be a relief to have told family members! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hopeful, that's absolutely wonderful news!

Sugarlys, that is undeniably super duper omfuckinggosh so amazingly positive!!!!!! Congrats girly!!! Can we change our siggys now?


----------



## Sugarlys

Thanks!! Yeah there was no doubt on those tests! I guess that is the good thing of waiting until your AF is expected! I still can't believe it!!

Hopeful - that is such a great way to tell your fam! I am sure they are thrilled! How have you been feeling?

ER - thanks! It was a shocker...I was shaking as i was holding the test, I just couldn't believe it.

Blessed - do anything wonderful for the weekend, or are you still sick? Hope you get feeling better! You need to be healthy for that baby you will soon have :) 

Hope you all have a great Monday!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks ladies, it really was fun to see the faces click in when they read the tshirt! I am relieved now that family knows, just close family anyways. Only a few more weeks and we can spill the beans for everyone. I've still been getting sick, this morning a few bites of banana bread wouldn't sit. Nor would juice watered down. I tried again as I feel hungry, this time a ham and cheese pocket with a tiny bit of milk and tummy is much happier so far!

Blessed - hope you are feeling better, and thanks for the kind words.

Sugarlys - lovin those tests! How do you feel? Crampy? Different? Nothing? So You said your waiting to tell, good luck with lasting. I sincerely hope you can avoid the sickness, it's really an inhibiter to life in general. I find myself not wanting to get out much, always nauseous. Really have no clue how tainted goes to work.


----------



## Sugarlys

Gah it sucks not being able to say anything!!!!! DANG. 
I am feeling HUNGRY all the time...like my stomach is in intense pain if I don't eat...and I am peeing all the time. Other than that, feel great!!!
How far along are you again, Hopeful? I made my dr appt today...March 23!


----------



## blessedlife

Hey, at least you guys have an excuse for being hungry all the time! 

My cold kept us in all weekend, today is the first day I'm feeling a bit better. Not 100% but I'm getting there! 

Guys, everytime you want to shout to the world you're pregnant, feel free to shout it out to us! :) I'm horrible at keeping secrets but I think I'll be able to if we get lucky w/ IVF. No one even knows we're doing it so that's probably the first secret I've ever been able to keep. 

ER, how are you feeling? We've got stages of sickness here, kinda interesting. (Not going to say cool, don't think Tainted would agree!) Maybe for each BFP we get, the amount of sickness decreases. So by the time it's me, I'll be feeling AWESOME! LOL, just kidding! 

Gotta go make dinner, I'm starving. No particular reason, just starving! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys - I am 9weeks 2 days in the morning! Being hungry and peeing is only the start.

Blessed - our stages seem to be how far along we are. Tainted is 13 weeks and sick as hell, I'm over 9 and been puking for about a week, ER is 8 weeks (right?) and queasy but not puking yet, Sugarlys is new so feeling nada yet. It's not cool but it's a neat coincidence lets say.

Anyone else wondering what's happened to our Mirna? I miss her, I hope we didn't offend her or something.


----------



## Sugarlys

I am totally wondering about Mirna...I really hope all is okay with her!!

It is cool (and scary) to see what is next in terms of sickness...look what I have to look forward to! It is so hard to keep it a secret! GAH. Glad you are starting to feel better, Blessed!


----------



## blessedlife

I think Mirna is just too disappointed at how things turned out last month. Hopefully she'll be back here soon.

We miss you Mirna!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

hi ladies!

im still alive. the bf comes home on friday and my spring break starts monday and I have a 40 page term paper to write before april 10th. holy shit. so I'll catch up with everyone when im done with the semester... i might pop back in to update everyone on my doctor appts.

lots and lots of love!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Okay quick pop in... The bf's cousin's gf is pregnant... Her first doctor appt is tomorrow... So either she's 8 weeks like me... Or less? I'm kinda excited, but kinda bummed because now his side of the family gets to split baby stuff between us... That sounds bad. Plus what if I become a huge fatty and she stays small? Ugh. I mean, I am happy for them but... Whine moan whine....


----------



## blessedlife

ER, I completely understand. K's bro & wife have 3 kids: 4, 2 & 9 months. It is complete chaos and they leave the kids at the grandparents' house for days at a time. They told us to tell them as soon as we get pregnant so they'll get pregnant too and we can do it together. "Won't that be fun?" 

HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is my one shot and if we actually get pg, I don't want to share this with anyone, it's my time. No one wants them to have another anyway, they can't control the 3 they have now. 

It's okay to want the attention for yourself. It's your first...dont' worry. As a cousin, they won't get much attention from his parents when they're expecting their own grandchild! :hugs:


----------



## Taintedlove

Some one kill me!!! Seriously! I've been dealing now with such extreme dizziness that it's making me fall over and throw up! It feels exactly like I have the drunk bed spins ALL THE TIME! 
Ugh! Apparently this can be normal but I'm still gonna go get my blood pressure done just in case! 
Please pray for me lol


----------



## Taintedlove

180 days????? Really?!?!? Gahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## blessedlife

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry! I can't imagine being so sick. This is supposed to be such a happy time and you can't enjoy this.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I can't imagine tainted! So sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:
I feel guilty I'm only nauseous all the time, only puke one a day. Falling over and not being able to somewhat function, that horrible. I hope your BP is just fine and there is something more they can do for you. Fx


----------



## Taintedlove

I threw up while I was having a bath... That's like the worst thing ever! I'm really glad Phil is here for another couple weeks... I dont know how I could function right now without him


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I did that once while I was sick as a kid. Problem was I knew it was coming and stood to open the glass shower door to hit the toilet. But I was too late, half beside the tub and half in the water with me. Yuck! I'm glad he's staying for another couple weeks. Is there any way he could svoid going back if you aren't better by then? I mean I know money is good but you and that baby are priority number one!


----------



## Sugarlys

Geez Tainted...I don't know how you do it!! I was feeling gross this morning...didn't throw up or anything and I thought to myself, how has she done this for WEEKS on end??
:( Thinking of you my friend!!


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, have you made a dr appointment?


----------



## Sugarlys

Yup! It is on March 23!


----------



## Sugarlys

What can I expect at the first appt? I think I will be 8 weeks at that point. Will I have an ultrasound? 
It seems like years away!


----------



## Taintedlove

It's lame is what it is Sugarlys.... Gosh! Today has certainly been the biggest struggle of my pregnancy thus far! I've been too dizzy to move from downstairs to upstairs even! 
We haven't gone to the dr I guess if it's not better by tmw am I am going! 
I want pie tho! :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Pie cures all!
Have you lost more weight?? Or are you starting to gain it back?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys - For your first appt, is it at you family docs? Or somewhere else? If they don't have ultrasound equipment on site then they may simply give you an order to go for one and you call and go pretty quick. You should in Canada at least have one near the 8 week mark to confirm proper progress and detect fetal heartrate. I'm surprised they didn't send you for bloodwork twice to confirm and see the numbers rise.


----------



## Sugarlys

Yes, my first appt is at my Dr. I live in a small town, so you don't go to a separate OBGYN..your own doctor delivers usually unless it is a high risk.
She is away for March Break so that is why my appt is not until the 23rd. I will probably get bloodwork then?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Some don't do blood they just do a in office pregnancy test, then send you for ultrasound. My doc delivered me :) doesn't deliver anymore though, get referred to ob at 28-30 weeks preggers. I'll be delivering at the new Vic hospital in London this time. They stopped using St Joe's for that, my son was one of the final babies there. Kinda sad, I was born there too.


----------



## Sugarlys

Yeah my dr definitely doesn't have an ultrasound machine in her office..you have to go to the hospital for that. So I would imagine after my dr appt I would have to make an appt with that department.


----------



## Taintedlove

So I went last night to my dr office! She pretty much told me I wasn't doing anything wrong... Told me to pound the Gatorade back and take 6 diclectin a day(which I'm doing) and if I feel the same way or worse today to bypass the clinic and go to the hospital... So guess where we are headed in the next 20 minutes? Yup hospital! Seems like I should just move in there! 
I'm shaking today! My vision is doubled... I'm extremely dizzy to the point I throw up! My head feels like its in a vice! SERIOUSLY!!!!!! Something has got to fucking give here! I'm almost ready to give up.. I can't take feeling like this all the time! :(:( I broke down and started crying yesterday! I hate having people ask me 1000000000 questions but I know they have to! You guys need to pray for me like the hardest you have ever prayed in your life! I'm seriously afraid this baby is gonna kill me! 

Lighter note... Blessed I dreampt that you moved in next to my mom and dad... Weirdddd!!! But happy cuz you were pregnant with a boy and went swimming all the time with my sister and I! 
Lol! 

I'll keep you girls posted!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Let us know what happens? Obviously they need to do something new for you. You prob need fluids again. I'm so sorry and am praying for you.


----------



## Sugarlys

:( Tainted I am so sorry that this is happening. Nothing I saw will help except that I am praying for you and being in the hospital is definitely the right place for you to be! Don't let them kick you out until you feel better! SO happy Phil is still there. Keep us updated, friend!


----------



## blessedlife

There are no words to express how sorry I am that you're this ill. I'm actually happy you're at the hospital. I agree that you need fluids. I think you should talk to your doc about setting up a daily IV treatment of fluids. You can't keep anything down and at least IV fluids should help w/ the double vision and dizziness. You don't have to go to the hospital for IVs, just a clinic but whichever. The freaking pills aren't working, ask them what else do they have!

I love the dream! Swimming while preggers w/ you guys sounds like an awesome time! :)

Let us know what the next step is. :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlys

Hi girls!
Tainted - are you feeling any better? I am hoping you are getting there!! :(

Blessed - whats new? Busy with school?\

ER - 40 page term paper...I do NOT miss those days!! How have you been feeling?

Hopeful - when are you telling the rest of the world about baby #2?

Mirna - hope all is well with you!

AFM, today is the last day before March Break so I get a week off. So happy! I am looking forward to resting up...I am so freaking exhausted. I guess that is just the tip of the iceberg. I also learned I can handle chicken. Yikes. Of course I say all this and am still thinking of you Tainted, and realizing that this is NOTHING. 
Anyway, enjoy your Fridays!!!


----------



## Sugarlys

**And by "can" handle chicken I meant "can't"!!!!*


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys said:


> **And by "can" handle chicken I meant "can't"!!!!*

:haha: I had wondered what you meant! Like you had to wrestle one or something! 

Yes, I'm just busy with school. I take boards in about twelve weeks and am freaking out. Crazy to think I'm going to do IVF between now & then! K gets a week off of school in two weeks but he still has to work so it's just a more relaxed week for him! It's really nice that you have a week to just rest up! 

Tainted, any updates? :hugs:

Hopeful, how are you?

ER, hope the paper is going well. Is your stomach staying strong against throwing up??

Have a great Friday everyone! K & I are REALLY looking forward to our date tonight. We can finally have sex since my surgery! Whoo-hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- ooh date night! Have a blast :) I hear Marvin Gaye playing in my head now, lol

Sugarlys- do you mean you can't touch/prepare chicken or can't eat it? Hope you enjoy your week to relax. Sleep baby sleep, get as much in now as you can cause your going to live many moons without!

Ersurgeongirl - good luck with the paper. Hope your stomach is bring nicer than mine.

Tainted - I'm going to assume they checked you in at the hospital and are taking good care of you. I hope things improve for you, it shouldn't be this bad for anyone!

Mirna- still MIA??? I hope your back soon

AFM- still sick/vomiting and except yesterday which was a pretty good day. got a haircut yesterday but not sure I like it, will try to strait iron it today I'd not good I'm going back, something I have never done as I usually have the best luck. Going to tell everyone in about 3 weeks or so, not sure how though. Okay TMI alert, I'm fainting a really super slow colon and hate the feeling being this backed up brings. Oh new symptom, I get headaches daily now, fun fun. I think I may kill my husband in the middle of the night for snoring and keeping me up, he just won't do anything about it. I wear earplugs and am still getting woken up, even got a double ear infection from them once. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Stupid double post


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Thanks for the well wishes on the paper, I'll need it! As for now, no puking. Not even a hint of queasiness! Makes me kinda worried that something is wrong because ive also regained almost all of my energy too.... Hurry up Wednesday so I can see baby again!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, hmmmm...haircuts can be tricky. What don't you like? Did you get layers? That can be screwed up, one time, a stylist gave me a mullet!!!! I'm not sure about your colon, are you saying you're constipated? I think that is pretty common w/ pregnancy. Can you take anything for it? Sucks to be backed up, makes you feel icky. Booo! I hope your morning sickness is over soon! I'm so lucky K doesn't snore, I'd probably go insane too. 

ER, I think it's great you're feeling good! Everyone responds to pregnancy differently. After watching Tainted, it's wonderful to see someone that can enjoy their pregnancy! I can understand wanting to see baby though! :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Okay... Sorry girls! Last night I was exhausted by the time I got home to update you guys! 
Apparently I have vertigo... Which is something some women get in getting used to the blood volume at my stage. So I was rehydrated with 2 bags of fluid and gave two different meds. Maxeran was the first and did nothing for me! Second was zofran... Omigosh It did miracles! Took the headache mostly away the dizziness almost away and the nausea completely away! 
I got a script for them to take sublingually and it's like magic! I haven't thrown up today and I feel freaking wonderful! So Phil and I decided when and if I get to a point when I throw up too much to just go get rehydrated and rest and I feel like a different woman! 

I hope all is well with all of you ladies! 
Thank you very much soooo much for all the prayers... I believe they worked! :) Hallelujah!!!!
:):):):)


----------



## blessedlife

Hooray! Tainted, everything is crossed that you actually have a drug that works for you. What a wonderful, smart doc. :winkwink: Please, please, please let this continue so you can actually begin to enjoy being pregnant!!!

Oh, and I completely agree that when you need fluids, you go get fluids. Then you can go on about your day!

:happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's great news tainted!!! So happy you are feeling better :)

Blessed - the haircut was by a guy (not a gay one either), it was weird but I thought 'don't judge a book by its cover, maybe he's good'. Well I got a wash too which he took a really long time with, perhaps he was trying to impress. Then he barely toweled my long hair dry do my cape was soaked, it was a bit chilly while he slowly clipped away for 40 minutes! He really didn't cut off all that much. My issue was its too much hair still, I tried to flat iron it and it took an hour and I still wasn't done. It's so much better now, she relayered and razed scissored the crap out of it. I feel a few pounds lighter now.
Your right about the snoring, it's horrible. He has sleep apnea and was prescribed a cpap machine but does he use it? Nope. It's ultimatum time I think. Wear it or sleep downstairs! Lol :)

Yes I mean constipated, lol. Going one every 3-4 days sucks, but I know it's normal. I have stuff but I prefer not to take it if possible.


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha wrestle a chicken...good times
No, I can prepare it but as soon as it goes in my mouth...nope! I gag. 
I am really looking forward to the week off! I'll write more later..gotta go eat din. Tainted, so glad you are okay!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Sorry I didnt writelast night. I was so tired. In bed by 9. 
Blessed ~ hope your date night was wonderful! I didn't realize k was in school too! Must be stressful at times. Sorry, I forget again when u start ivf. I know u had to wait for your next cycle to begin. Exciting. 

Tainted ~ I am so happy that u found a med that works. I hope u r feeling good today! Are u still able to work?

Hopeful ~ glad the haircut is fixed. U must have thick hair if it takes that long to flat iron it. Sorry that uhave bee sick!

Er ~ I wouldn't worry about to feeling sick, but I get your point. Hope u continue to feel good. 

AFM dh has gone snowmobiling today so I have the house to myself. Going to get some breaks and go back to bed to read. I have been feeling queasy in the morning so all I can usually manage to eat is a banana. Hubby and I r going away for the nite tomorrow. Gonna do some shopping, watch a movie etc. looking forward to it! Anyway, enjoy yoursaturday!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG SUGARLYSSSSSSSSSSSS UR PREGGOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congratsssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry girls been away for so longggggggg i travelled and came back and was super busy and was trying to take my mind off ttc for a while!!!!! 
blessed how was the surgery??? glad u can have sex tonight go have fun with huby!!!!
sugarlys tell me allllllllllllll about it!!!
illl read ur posts later i have to run to the hairdresser i have a wedding tonight!
im still waiting for my positive OPK and its cycle day 16 no positives yet!!
missed u allllll soooooo muchhh


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

ok was reading a bit backwards ladies u r soooo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet for checking up on me i had no internet access at all we went to turkey for a break! 
i will read more later!! blessed when is ur IVF appointment?? sugarlys tell me allllllllllllll about it
tainted and er girl and hopeful hows ur pregnancies?? tainted sorry uve been ill just think of the outcome and all of it will be worthy at the end :hugs:

love u all!


----------



## blessedlife

Hiiii Mirna!! :yipee: I'm so glad to hear from you! I hope the traveling was for fun, did you go somewhere beautiful? It's great to be able to take your mind of TTC, since my surgery, haven't really thought about it since we couldn't even do "it" and it's been really nice. The surgery went very well, I had 3 uterine polyps which he removed. I now go for a follow-up visit on Tuesday where I get the DVD from my surgery (how cool is that!) and we'll discuss the ins & outs of IVF. So happy to hear you're doing okay! :hugs:

Sugarlys, you're right, I do have to wait for my next cycle which should begin next weekend!!! Enjoy you day at home, hope the queasiness subsides as the day progresses. You know, I'm kinda surprised that chicken is what you can't handle, it's so bland!!! Oh well, I love learning how everyone is different! ;)

Tainted, I hope that you woke up this morning and are feeling like a new woman. 

Hopeful, so glad you got your hair fixed. When we went out last night I didn't do mine and when I went to the restroom I saw how flat and in need it is of a major trim! It's a shame your K won't wear his cpap, it should help both of you get a good night's sleep. Hmmmm... 

Hi ER, hope the paper is going well and the writer's juices are flowing! (I'm terrible at writing!)


----------



## Sugarlys

Mirna!! We missed you!! Glad you were enjoying yourself!!
So I got a BFP last Saturday when my AF was due. Feeling great so far except for queasiness in the morning. I have my first dr appt March 23!

Blessed - yeah, I was surprised at chicken too. It is pretty much the only thing I can't do. And it isn't really the taste, its the feeling of it in my mouth..haha strange. Its a shame too because it is a good source of protein. 

Anyway, I am in the house cleaning mode so I had better get at 'er before I lose it!! :)


----------



## Sugarlys

**Question
I just lifted a heavy bag of garbage...now I am nervous because I was told that heavy lifting is not good. I just completely forgot.
Hopeful since you have done this before, any tips?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah Mirna, your back!
Turkey huh? I hear they have to die for beaches there. Hope you got some much needed R&R. I need a vacation like nobodys business but it won't be happening for quite a while I think. Being pregnant, dealing with court, going to need to search for a new house with more space, it's kinda going to eat into the budget for a while.

Eventually things are going to work out for us. I know it :)
So the pregnancy is going well. Still feel sicky most of the time but I know I can handle it and keep thinking, it's only for a bit longer then things should be much more enjoyable. I've been getting some cramps, I think things are growing in there, probably going to show early as its a second child. Still bloated but it feels a bit harder deep underneath. Food is hit or miss. I like what I like at that moment and when I eat, I eat half of what I normally would. Then a couple hours later I'll finish the other half. I get headaches now daily and I think it's because I have trouble with water, it doesn't sit well in my stomach. I know I have to force myself as fluids are important but it's hard when you keep throwing it up.
Ah well, overall I'm pretty good, I can get food in me, and some drinks.

Sugarlys - the chicken thing I used to have too. It's that sticky against to teeth texture for me. It's worse with thighs than breast, but I still eat chicken usually mixed in with something. So how far along now based off LMP?

Tainted- hope you are still feeling fab and relishing the moment!

Blessed- enjoy your time now with your man. Try not to stress about what's to come, one day at a time :)

Ersurgeongirl - disappearing symptoms isn't bad, just means you are adjusting now to those hormones. Don't worry unless you are cramping or spotting, everything is fine :)


----------



## Sugarlys

My LMP was January 28, so its 6 weeks today. But I don't know if it counts as 6 weeks since I have a 36 day cycle. Maybe I am only 5 weeks. I guess the DR will be able to tell me more in two weeks.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Heavy lifting if fine. If you were looking to lift a heavy couch I might avoid it, but you can pretty much keep up on regular tasks. It's in the later stages that it can be an issue. I used to get yelled at by ppl cause I shoveled snow 8 months preggers. But you gotta do what you gotta do to get the car outta the drive In The winter :) all was fine, I just took my time, small scoops and took breaks.


----------



## Sugarlys

Thanks Hopeful!! I realized today that I am so happy that I am working full time because at work I don't have time to worry about being pregnant, but when I am at home I am worrying. I know it is pointless - I am doing everything I can and some things I have no power over. So, I am going to try and keep busy over the March Break so that I don't turn myself crazy!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No prob Sugarlys :) I know, my first I was pretty worried and did a lot of research! The main things are don't overheat yourself, no alcohol, smoking (even 2nd and 3rd hand if possible) avoid caffeine, beware consumption of certain foods (minimal fish that may contain mercury, no unpasturized cheeses), don't change kitty litter. Just keep healthy, eat well but not too much, and be your usual happy self! Your right working is a good distraction.


----------



## Sugarlys

Yes, that is what I figured - as long as I do what I can! 
Thank you :) So glad you have done this before!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Yayyyy Mirna!!!!! Welcome back! I'm glad you are taking a break! It's the best thing! Take your mind off it and you'll just miss a period one day!! Turkey.. It's crazy that you can just jaunt over to another country... Canada is so HUGE!!!! I hope you had a great time and relaxed!! 
Glad to see you back we missed you so much!

Sugarlys how are you feeling now?!? Still no chicken?? Red Meat turns me right off so I know where you are at my love! 

Hopeful and ER how are you girls doing?!? 

Blessed.. I would love to see your DVD! I'm into that sorta stuff I love bio it was my minor in Uni but I would love to go back to school and teach high school bio! 

Afm... I am doing so great! The ER dr saved my life!!! I threw up this morning but I felt fine afterwards! I felt so good Phil and I went to see 'friends with kids' then we went shopping at thyme maternity! Ladies go if you have one around you! They are having a 50% off everything sale this weekend even off already sale prices! I got 2 pairs of pants 1 Capri and 2 skirts for less than 32$.... Holy mumma!!!
It was so nice today and yesterday! 16 yesterday ad 14 today! We bbq'ed supper! And ladies I actually ate veggies.... I haven't been able to look at them let alone eat them! Oh thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers! 
I'm sure Phil is happy that I'm feeling better! Lol 
Talk to u tomorrow ladies!!!


----------



## Sugarlys

So glad you are feeling better! Now you can start putting on the pounds!! How did you know what size to buy for maternity clothes? I am no where near buying yet, but I wonder how that works.
DH and I are going away for the night tonite...do some shopping, go see a movie and out for din. I am looking forward to it! 
Talk to you girls soon!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, Sugarlys go to Thyme you'll have a riot. They have a strap on bump that can help you guage hoe thingll fit. It's more fun just to picture yourself pregnant, it feels weird, but it's such an experience.

Tainted- thanks for the tip! Love that store! Are the bras included in the sale? I could use a couple pairs of jeans, maybe I'll go :)

I feel good, haven't thrown up in a couple days although I felt like it. I did just a bit when brushing, as that's normal for me as I brush my tongue. We are going to spend some family time out in the sun today since its gorgeous and spring all of a sudden. Enjoy the day ladies :)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! 

Tainted I'm soooo glad to hear the drug is still working. FX'd it keeps on helping! 

Sugarlys, if you go maternity shopping can I add a :baby: to my siggy? I haven't b/c you're still "trying to conceive" and it's still early on so I didn't want to rush you.

Hi Mirna & ER! Hope all is well.

It's been so beautiful here. Sun is shining and it's like Spring! Yay b/c I get to sit at my desk and look outside! :growlmad: At least K & I went for a walk yesterday and are grilling out tonight. 

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

What a great day, walk in the park downtown, driving with the windows open, did some yard cleanup in the sunshine, bbq'd homemade turkey/salsa/feta sliders with macaroni salad. It hit 18 degrees today! I can get used to this, too bad rain is on the way.Now I'm getting ready to bake banana chocolate chip cookies. Hope they are good, it's an experiment for me.

Hope you all enjoyed the day! Lots of love for you all! :flower:


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha I didn't go mat shopping today....hubby hates normal clothes shopping so I can't imagine how he'd do with me trying on bellies haha. Had a great day, just got back from dinner and going to go to the movies. Such a beautiful day..no snow here in Barrie which is a nice change cuz we still have tons at our house. Feeling great today! Talk to u all later


----------



## Taintedlove

OHHHH look at your little signature miss Sugarlys. CUTE!! 6 weeks.. how crazy, That seems like yesterday but was like 9 weeks ago for me.. wow this is flying by. At the end of the month I will be able to find out the sex of the baby and almost half way!! WOW!! *huge sigh* I can't believe I have made it this far! I thought I would have died from dehydration by now lol. jk

Thanks for all the well wishes... so far so good. The meds turn me around almost immediately when im not feeling well. This morning I got sick, and felt shitty after, popped a pill (dissolve under my tongue) and moments later I feel like Mariah, which is so wonderful. 

We did NOTHING today! It was awesome! We sat on our patio and enjoyed the sunshine, it made it up to 15 today! This is really something. I love the warm weather and I am always so extremely happy in this weather, so maybe I should move to like Mexico or something... Bali? 

My next appointment is March 28th where I will get the requisition to get the full anatomy ultrasound... weeeeee. 
Phil leaves on the 20th for work... sad day! for 3 weeks to the Northwest Territories... lovely, Im jealous, I love it up there! 

Anyways... just wanted to check in on all you girls. Sounds like you all had a wonderful weekend yourselves!! :)


----------



## Sugarlys

It was a beautiful day today here too. I don't know if I am five or six weeks. It was jan 28 when my cycle started but it was 36 days long so I don't know. I guess I will find out for sure at my dr appt on mar 23. Obviously I'd rather be at 6 weeks than 5 so fingers crossed!


----------



## blessedlife

Well yesterday was busy! It was a beautiful, windy day. We also grilled out and at about 10 pm I asked K if he had left the grill on b/c I smelled fire. There's a field our townhome overlooks and it was all on fire! The wind was blowing it toward the forest preserve and our place. The firemen got it out but not before the whole field was toast. It then rained all night long (still is) so no worries about smoldering. It was pretty exciting, they said a train quite a ways away braked and threw up sparks that started it.

So anyway, it's a rainy Monday here and I've got an exciting day of studying ahead of me. Hope everyone has a great day. :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Quick update:
Wednesday is going to be a long ass day. 10am ob appt, 12pm ekg appt (standard for diabetic mommies), 230pm maternal fetal medicine appt.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- glad you got to enjoy the nice day. As for hour due date, if you base off the first day of your LMP (if jan 28, then you'd be due Nov3, and be 6 weeks). What day did you Ovulate? It may help pinpoint better until you go for your scan. Time is flying!

Blessed- wow, some excitement close to home! Glad they got it out before it hit your place. I saw a train start a fire that way along the tracks once, it was wild, although that was in the hot as heck summertime. Mustve been a dry field.

Ersurgeongirl - get used to it girl. This is only the beginning of appointments. Wait till you get closer to the last two months of pregnancy, you live at appointments/doctors! The things to look forward to. I'm sure it'll be even worse for you with your condition.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hopeful, I ovulated feb 16/17 so that would have me at five weeks. Who knows! 

Wow, blessed! Glad no one was hurt! Fires are so unpredictable! 

Er, u will be busy that day! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- you'll find out soon enough how far along you are. I have an ultrasound march 28th and I'll be 12w3d then :)

Blessed- what meds do you take for IVF? I've heard it's 6 days of shots or something? You must be getting excited/nervous.

Ersurgeongirl - is bf home with you now? I bet you as excited as me for your next appt. feeling better lately or sicker?

Mirna - glad you are back again. How did the wedding go?

Tainted- you must be sad Phil is leaving again, well at least it's a shorter time, if they don't try to extend it on him again. Let's hope not.

Me? Well not much. I missed everyone yesterday during the upgrade :) so now it's up again I can't post in tons of threads, no words of encouragement for those ladies :( its sad


----------



## Sugarlys

I know! I was going through withdrawal yesterday!! 
Not much new here - a very blah and rainy day. Just got home from grocery shopping..had to buy some snacks that will help my hunger..it is insane how hungry I am. I got some trail mix etc...something with substance so that I'm not eating candy every time I am hungry!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wish I liked trail mix. I'm a sunflower seed fan (in shell), either that or nuts of some sort (but those are fattening so I try to watch it). Fruit is my fav, grapefruit for breakfast, grapes to snack on, granny smith apple a day. Gotta work on the veggies again, I've cut back (normally I love them) cause lately they are so unappealing to me.
Made bruschetta chicken bake for dinner and decided I didn't want it, lol. I ate a turkey slider instead and called it quits at that as I just wasn't hungry. So weird sometimes.

How is everyone else, perhaps no one has figured out things are back up and running again?


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone! I had my post-op appointment today and go the DVD of my surgery. It's so cool! Everything went great so now we just wait for AF to begin the IVF process. It's supposed to be here Sat but the surgery could mess that up. I hope it comes on time because I'm ready to get this show on the road! :thumbup:

So the day AF arrives I go to the office for an initial scan and they put me on BC pills for 2-6 weeks, depending on how stuff is going. Then I'll take shots of FSH for 9-11 days until the majority of follicles are about 10 cm. I also take a drug to block LH so I don't ovulate too soon. When the follicles are "ripe for the pickin'" :winkwink: , I do a "trigger shot" of hCG @ 11 pm and then go in the next morning for the egg retrieval. Kevin comes along to provide the sperm :haha: and then two days later they'll put three, 8 celled morulas in me. We have a 60% chance of success. I think that's what I'm most nervous about, all this for a 60% chance. Scary!

How's everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh wow, what a process!! I have my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly and that your AF comes Saturday as planned!! Do you have to give yourself the shots? Good thing you're a med student ;)

Hopeful - the only time I'm not hungry is first thing in the morning, so I'll have some crackers or a banana and then like an hour later I feel like I could eat a horse. I am trying hard to eat before I get too hungry but it is hard to keep up with!! 

Other than that and being super tired, I am feeling good! Only 10 more days until my dr appt!!

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Sugarlys

Rough night last night! I struggle with anxiety and for some reason last night I was on the verge of a panic attack all night - I don't know what the issue was. I managed to have a good sleep although I woke up a lot - anyone have any advice or tips? I was trying breathing exercises and my usual visualization stuff, but I just couldn't seem to get a full breath.
Hope you are all doing well 
(ER - hope all your appts go well today - looking forward to hearing about them!)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Sugarlys, I do give myself the shots. I'll go in next week for a training session. As for the anxiety, who wouldn't be stressed out and overcome every now & then? You're on the right track with breathing techniques and the only thing I would add is to acknowledge that life can be overwhelming. You're doing the best you can and that is all you can do. Take one day at a time and know that you are strong enough to handle whatever life throws at you. You are doing fantastic! :hugs:

ER, can't wait to hear how everything went today!

Hopeful, how is everything going with the roofers and the hunt for a new house?

Mirna, hope you're having a good week!

Tainted, you've disappeared on us again! Hope it's b/c you're feeling soooo good that you are too busy eating to type! :winkwink:

AFM, it's gorgeous here today so I'm going to ...... Study!!! YAY! :dohh:

Have a fabulous day all!


----------



## Sugarlys

Thanks Blessed :) you always make me feel better. I am going to get out of the house today...dh is on nights and it doesn't help to be at home with not much to do!
It is grey here today but apparently the sun is supposed to shine later!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- pregnancy hormones have a lot to do with it. I struggle to get enough breath at times too. Progesterone can be blamed for many things. The anxiety it brings is another challenge. Breathing techniques are good. Keep in mind being emotional and irrational is perfectly normal in pregnancy. I for one was angry yesterday, the day before happy then one comment from DH sent me out of the room and crying my eyes out. I can't promise it is going to get easier, but you can get used to it and be prepared to handle it.

Blessed- about the roofing stuff, I've been avoiding thinking about it. Our legal is preparing it and I was taking that break off to let my mind de-stress and focus on the new baby. I'm sure it'll come to haunt me soon though. As for moving, we've been looking at places, but are not having a ton of luck finding that perfect fit yet. I honestly hope we don't find it until next winter as then we could move about this time next year, once this legal crap is over with. Plus we'll have the money saved for down payment/legal fees by then.i really would love to get outta here before new baby but it's not gonna happen. The little one can sleep bassinet beside bed for the first while anyways like Xavier did.
I'm happy to hear the process is going for your IVF. Hope things are nice and quiet with the bcp to get going after two weeks instead of the long six week wait. Injections are easy. I've never been squeamish though, always watched when getting blood taken, even as a kid :)

Where is the rest of the ladies at?


----------



## Sugarlys

Thanks Hopeful :) I am used to panic attacks, but not ones that last that long. Glad to hear I am not going crazy.
As much as I am enjoying this week off, I think I will enjoy to be back at work because at least it keeps me busy during the day! 

Blessed - you are so brave! I love how you are taking everything in stride - that will definitely help in the baby making process if you are calm (I would guess anyway!)

Thanks girls, I am so happy to know you! Don't know what I would do without you since I haven't told ANYONE that I'm preggo yet...it is KILLING ME


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey sorry girls... Ya that's what I have been doing... Eating and working a lot! I haven't thrown up for uh... Since saturday morning... Thank god and I haven't been nauseated either!! 
Surgarlys.. I suffer from terrible anxiety! I switched from Paxil to celexa, BC the doctor said it is safer for the baby! I switched a couple months before we found out I was pregnant! I have gone from having anxiety attacks a couple times a day and once I had a 5 hour attack! Walking.. Especially at night and get your man to go with you. Walk around the block and just start talking about something random! It usually hauls me out of an attack immediately! Since I started on celexa I haven't had a panic attack... Thank god! I can sometimes feel them coming on but it goes away just as quick! I hope that can help u! 

Blessed that is quick the process that you have to go through! You'll be in my prayers! And 60% chance is a whole lot better than 20% chance! Be positive and before you know it you'll be pregnant and maybe with twins! Would you want two babies or three!? 

Afm... I'm doing well! Happy lately! Having a really good spell... Not being sick all the time is really quite amazing... I almost forgot how it feels to be normal! Keep me in your prayers that this lasts for awhile! Thanks ladies! Gotta go to work! Taking my clients to a hockey game tonight! 
Have a great day girls!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Doc appts went well... We got to hear baby's heartbeat... 155 bpm. EKG went well, no heart issues!


----------



## Sugarlys

Glad the appts went well ER! I am sure you are relieved!! 

Tainted - thanks for the advice. I rarely have panic attacks in my house...usually my anxiety revolves around crowds, travelling etc...."agoraphobia" type stuff...it was weird to have one here. I made sure to get out of the house today..and then I sat on the deck in the sun for awhile. 

Thanks as always, girls!


----------



## blessedlife

Ladies, AF came two days early! :happydance: So happy we can get this show on the road. I'll go in to the office Fri or Sat and start BC pills. 

Tainted, I'm so happy you're feeling well. Really, truly happy that you simply can live & enjoy being pregnant! :hugs: As for how many babies, I'll just be so grateful to get pregnant that I'm just going to focus on that first. 

ER, Yay for the baby's heart beat & your good EKG. That's great.

Sugarlys, how are you today? I hope you were able to sleep last night.

Hi Hopeful! How's the weather there? It's sooo gorgeous here, K & I are going to be grilling out again. 

Mirna, hope you're still around. :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The weather is fantastic! 19-22 range for a week! Some short tstorms in the mix but I love thunder and lightning! It's exciting rain rather than that dull dreary rainy day. Sun is my love though though I may think differently when it's 44 with humidex and I'm pretty pregnant, bet the a/c will be my new best friend!
So I'm doing better but my emotions are still wacky. Today I was tired then super grumpy, now I'm in a great mood. Talk about opposite ends of the spectrum.

Blessed- great news you get to get started so soon! I wish I could BBQ my grill is neglected lately. We are currently out of propane and I gotta send the man to fill it up as I won't combine gas filled tank, pregnant woman, and young baby in the same vehicle. This weekend for sure. Hitting the flea market for fresh butcher steaks!

Ersurgeongirl - good about the EKG and nice heartbeat! How are you feeling lately?

Sugarlys - hope no more panic attacks happen. How's the weather for you?

Tainted- didn't know you were on anti-anxiety/depression meds. How on earth did you cope with all the sickness and that? Sheesh, I don't know how you do it. Glad things are better though.


----------



## blessedlife

So I got the call from the RE office and I go in Sat & start BC pills for 9 days. Next week K has to go in and give a sperm sample to be frozen. They do this so there's no pressure the morning of the egg retrieval for the man when he gives a fresh sample. I guess some stress out over it that morning and then don't give a good sample. So the pre-frozen one takes the pressure off the guy and they're able to relax and give a better sample. This office is on top of things! However, they're also going to take his blood and he's so bad about that he has to lie down. So I'm not going to tell him that and once he's given his collection, then they can tell him. :blush:

So excited! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooh, getting so close! I'll bet your excited :) so much closer to being PUPO! It does sound like the clinic is on top of things.


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow Blessed exciting!! (Crazy when you are excited to see your AF!) but that is great news, considering that you had the surgery in there and all! Hahah good call letting the nurse or dr tell K about the blood sample. I am impressed by the sound of this office, too. Sounds like they know what they are doing! I am so excited to hear all about it as it happens!

Hopeful - I was much better yesterday. I made sure to get out of the house and sit outside during the day. I think just knowing that this is "normal" helps big time. I have never been medicated for anxiety but it has been a lifelong struggle. Yes, the weather has been gorgeous here too...hard to believe that last Saturday hubby was snowmobiling and now our snow is almost gone...we had probably 4 feet a week ago. Wild. 

I just got home from dinner at my parents and have horrible heartburn from something..we had pizza and fries (weird combo, I know but my Dad doesn't like pizza - strangest man in the world - so he also made wings and fries). This not telling people this is HORRIBLE. I think if all goes well at our appt next Friday I will tell both families at Easter. I think will be 10 weeks by then...I won't tell the general population until 12 or 13 but I think I am already showing...like I am so bloated that I think ppl will soon be able to tell. 

Well ladies, have a good night! It is a bit of a thunderstorm here right now so our satellite is out...the joys of not living where you can get cable!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- make sure when you tell them you make it clear you do not wish anyone else to know until you are ready to tell. I'm hearing horror stories from ladies on another pregnancy thread that they only told immediate family, then their mother or sister told their friend out of excitement. Poor ladies had exciting news which should have been theirs to share and they were outed before they got the chance.
My family is very good about it, I asked them to keep it quiet for just a few weeks, and so far so good. Good luck, can't wait to hear how it goes. Any creative way to tell them?


----------



## Sugarlys

Good point!! Thanks for the tip. Well, this will be the first grandchild on my side, so I bought my mom this cute little ornament thing. It says " ___ weeks until I'm a Grandma" and then you change the number each week...sort of like an advent calender at Christmas.
Hubby's parents have 2 grandkids already, so doing something like that doesn't really work...they are big dog ppl so we got our dog a t-shirt that says "I'm going to be a big sister"..see how long it takes them to get it...I am sure they will say "you are getting a puppy??" Can't WAIT!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, cute ideas! Where did u find the first one?


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, those are great ways to tell your families! (Sorry about the heartburn!)


----------



## Sugarlys

I got the little statue at Hallmark!
Thanks gals :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I miss you ladies! So so so busy with school work until April 10th


----------



## Sugarlys

Can't wait till you're back! Good luck with your term paper!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So anyone have special weekend plans? I'm going for breakfast with a friend tomorrow morning, sans Xavier, kinda nice to pawn him off on daddy sometimes. Then we are going to go to the flea market for steaks, hit the park then grill up dinner :) so excited, besides the fact that I can't eat pink through the middle as I'd normally cook em. Ah well it'll still be super good!
I went for a walk today and wow it's hot out. I was sweating by the time I hit the park 6 blocks away. Tonight, turkey tacos for dinner, I love easy dinners :)

Blessed- good luck with appt on Saturday!

Ersurgeongirl - sucks you are so busy right now, I'm sure we will catch up soon!


----------



## Sugarlys

No big plans for me....hubby is off this weekend so we will probably spend some time outside - today was gorgeous. I can't believe it!
I am still feeling pretty good - nauseous in the morning, but other than that, great! One week until my dr appt!
Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning! After my appointment I'm heading to a coffee shop and studying all day long. I have an exam Monday. Then I'll study all night long.  Oh well. It's beautiful here too, I'm going to have to get out my short & tank tops! 

Hopeful, Have a wonderful breakfast. I bet it is nice to just have some grown-up girlfriend time. It's so funny when you say you're going to grab steaks at a flea market. A flea market here is where you go for used stuff, antiques, junk sales. I keep picturing some old, musty steaks! :haha:

Sugarlys, have a wonderful weekend w. the hubby!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, it's more market style, it has all that crap in the flea marrket side but they have a farmers food section. It's all freash in regfrideration units. Lol, musty old steaks. Good luck studying, don't drink too much coffee! I used to manage a coffe house and sipped coffee all day long. Energetic yes, but the shakes too.


----------



## Sugarlys

Good luck at your appt today, Blessed! I am sure it will go great!
Enjoy your day, Hopeful...haha I laughed at musty steaks...

Talk soon!


----------



## blessedlife

Heehee, I'm at the coffee shop, let the shakes commence!! Actually, I have to stop off and get 1/2 caffeinated coffee b/c I'm trying to cut back. There are unique challenges to trying to get pregnant while in med school & lack of caffeine is going to be a big one! :wacko:

The appt went fine. I start BC pills today for 9 days and then the shots start. The pharmacy that makes all the meds for the shots will call me on Mon and the overnight all the drugs to my place. I also am starting a low dose corticosteroid today. Apparantly, this can be so stressful that people make themselves sick so this is to calm down my immune system during this process. Whatever! 

Ok, back to studying. Ladies, enjoy this beautiful day for me! (Kevin went mountain biking - lucky!!!)


----------



## blessedlife

OMG ladies I HAVE to tell you! The pharmacy that prepares all the meds and needles etc called today. Meds can cost as much as IVF itself, basically doubling your cost so I was prepared. She said our total was $7,300 but our insurance covered all but $83!!!! I asked if she was sure!!! OMG I'm on cloud nine. Our insurance doesn't cover IVF but apparently it covers all the meds!!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited! Kevin is driving right now so I didn't want to tell him until he gets home. Love you girls!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh wow, that is amazing! I don't understand how meds cost so much. It's crazy what they charge. How many meds r you gonna be on for over $7000 bucks? Great news that your insurance covers it. Could you imagine if you had a surprise bill for that amount? 
Did our thing today :) even stopped to get hubby new work boots and the baby some new onesies because he's growing like a weed. The dinner was amazing!!! Pepper steaks grilled with my own marinade and a veggie filled potato salad. Mmmmm.


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow, that is SO awesome, Blessed!! Crazy how much it costs! There is nothing better than finding out you can get something for less, seriously, how often does that happen? Usually its the opposite! :)
Great day here, it was cloudy for most of the day. We went to town, I watched my PVRed 'sweet home Alabama' show (love it), had a nap and took the dog out for a walk. 
One more day of March Break and then back to the grind! I don't know how I am going to manage without my daily nap!!! :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls... Sorry I've been vacant again.... Phil leaves Tuesday and I'm soaking up as much of him that I possibly can!! Sounds like its been an exiting weekend for most of you! Blessed all of that sounds so lovely especially the low cost of the drugs!!! I'd be over the moon! I am praying for you that you get your sticky bean! 

Hopeful I love having dates with friends it hasn't happened in awhile BC I've been soooo sick but what can I do! Lol actually right now I can't complain! I havent thrown up in over a week... How amazing! I wake up with a little nausea and I take my newest pill and I am almost completely better in 15 minutes. The only thing I battle with at the moment is sleepiness... And the omg I'm so fat feeling! Lol last night it was a bit overwhelming but I got thru it! 

Where is Mirna?!? I wonder if she is still just breaking from us! 

Phil is quitting smoking... Finally! He feels like he needs to be on the go all the time! But when we talked about making the baby he promised he would quit before the baby is born! He has been smoking since he was 13 and it's really tough for him! I feel for him! But we both agree it's too expensive and we want him around to walk his daughter down the isle in 20 years! 

So we are goin to a scary movie today with our old roommates I'm really excited about theatre popcorn lol! Then Phil and I are goin for a Sunday drive to banff! So I should probably do something with my hair! Lol 

Miss you ladies! We should have a baby reunion once they are all born! I'd definitely fly somewhere to meet all of you! 

Ohhhh good luck with studying and papers ergirl and blessed!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Tomorrow..... 4 months.... Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, your 4 months already! I'm 11weeks! Time flies huh?


----------



## Sugarlys

**daughter??? Do you know something we don't??
4 months, crazy!! What a beautiful day...I'll write more later..going back to sit in the porch before the day is over!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol good eye Sugarlys! I totally missed that comment! I'm sitting outside in the sun too my son is asleep in his stroller in the shade :) he refused to map so off for a walk we went, after 20 minutes he was out cold! Gonna throw Oktoberfests on the grill tonight, gotta think....
...okay so got side tracked and didn't post that. It's now after dinner and I have my usual splitting headache, they are getting so bad, think I need to see the doc for suggestions.


----------



## Sugarlys

We had hubby's b-day lunch today with his family and I don't know what I ate but oh my gosh what horrible stomach cramps. Like intense crampy, gassy pains. I am thinking it was probably the french onion dip I made...anyone else have "aversions" to food that didn't bother them before? It tasted delish when I was eating it.

I just cannot believe the weather...I already have garlic and rhubarb sprouting!! Crazy. Back to work for me tomorrow - looking forward to it!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Onions ate awful for me. I avoid them now. Garlic doesn't seem to bother too much. Crampy gassy pains could mean your digestive tract is slowing down, welcome to my world. How's keeping the secret going?


----------



## Taintedlove

Lol I wish I knew! He has a daughter and son with his ex wife! Trust me gals... You'll be the first to know!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Tainted - gottcha!! :)

Hopeful - I am wondering if that is what is happening. I am noticing it a bit more tricky to go to the bathroom. Any tips on that one? Can I take metamucil?
Thanks girls!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The recommendation is to avoid using things till 12 weeks. The best bet is usually a stool softener like colace or something, next line of defense is Metamucil and milk of magnesia. All three of yhose have not been proven to have a negative effect on pregnsncy. I would consult you doc for her recommendation first though. I'm trying to hold out till 12 weeks and have not taken anything so far. It's been hard though. Going once every few days blows! Try upping the yogurt intake? It helped me a bit, as well as cutting back on bread/rice/pasta, and eating mostly fruit veg and lean protein. Good luck, hope that helps ya!


----------



## Sugarlys

Okay thanks...yeah I was going to wait until my Dr appt on Friday to ask. I will definitely try to eat more veggies/fruit/yogurt.
Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## blessedlife

Wow, I missed a lot yesterday! Stupid studying. It was beautiful here too, K went for another bike ride.

Tainted, that's wonderful Phil quit smoking! Not only will you guys save money but he'll have more energy and will be able to taste things again. He'll really enjoy it and feel better! YAY!!!! How long will he be gone this time? At least you aren't sick now. I'm so happy you found a med that works for you. Hopefully, you can begin to see friends again. :hugs:

Hi Hopeful! How's your headache? I would definitely tell your doc about it, probably just due to the hormones and stress but you need to make sure you blood pressure is ok. I love the picture of you with your son enjoying the day while he's sleeping in his stroller...so cute! As for the cost of meds, that includes everything from prenatal vitamins to the needles I'll need to give myself shots to all the meds to prep the follicles and even the progesterone I'll take all through first trimester if I get pregnant. It's definitely helped me be able to breathe a bit easier.

Sugarlys, aren't you so glad these ladies here can you figure out what's going on with your changing body!!! I love our group. 

Well, I suppose I should do a final pass at my notes before the exam today. Just looking forward to getting it done with so I can go back to studying for boards. That's the biggie that I take in 11 weeks. 

Have a great Monday all! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - thanks for saying that about my son and I. You ladies would just love him. He is such an endearing little guy. Just this morning he was giving the cat hugs n snuggles, he adores her. Since its so nice this week I'm considering pulling out the baby pool for him, too soon? When you say K went for a bike ride is that a bike or motorcycle? My dad has a motorcycle and loves it :)

Sugarlys - no prob, can't wait to hear how your appt goes! Soon you get to see your baby!

AFM - no headache this morning, great sleep last night. In a pretty happy mood so I baked cookies at 9:30 AM, lol. I have lots to get done around the house but don't think he will give up any time with mommy to let me do it. I may go our to pick up a couple groceries and paint for my kitchen. We redid it a bit and I don't like the colour much with all the new stuff. Plus if we are gonna sell it then we need all modern neutral shades. At least I feel better today. Hope you are all well


----------



## Sugarlys

Tainted - that is good news - tell Phil good luck. I hear it is one of the hardest things to quit. Definitely worth it though! Hope that you are continuing your no-vomitting streak!

Hopeful - glad you are feeling better today. Another gorgeous day!!

Blessed - hope the exam went well today! Was Kevin thrilled about the meds???

AFM, I am so exhausted today...my first day without a nap in over a week. I packed what I thought was a big lunch for work today but I had finished it all by 10:30..had to jet out at 11:30 and get more food to get through the day. So crazy. 
I am getting really excited for my appt on Friday - can't wait to see what the dr says!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Omg the forecast is 26 for Thursday, really? Pinch me inmust be dreaming. Had a good morning which turned into a horrible day. My son is going through something and fussing like nonstop. He's challenged everything today and even getting him out of the house didn't work. Why is it that when strangers see a baby fussing they try to give him candy? I had to stop a lady today in line to leave as she gave one to her kid and mine was crying. Oh yes he's misbehaving so we'll reward him with sugar. Sorry some ppl piss me off, lol.
Anyways this animosity is most likely the effect of my bad day having put me in a bad mood so I apologize if I come off mean.
Least the weather was good and I BBQ'd again.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm still alive and very pregnant. Just aced my criminological theories exam... Now off to class, then writing more papers


----------



## Sugarlys

Good for you!! We have missed you :)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi! Good job on the exam ER, I aced mine too. Got another one on Friday though and I'm not happy how busy this week has been doing everything but study for boards. One great thing though, my meds came today. We go in tomorrow for our learning session on how to do the shots. It was good for K to see all the drugs I'm taking to get this done. 

So I'm now studying for Friday. Have a great evening! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Blessed! Can't wait to hear how the lesson goes.

Ersurgeongirl - good for you! Keep up the hard work and take care O'd that baby!

Sugarlys - hope being back to work has helped distract you a bit.your appointment is fast approaching now!

Mirna - hope you haven't forgotten us, we haven't you.

Tainted - hope you are enjoying life now and being preggers due to your wonderdrug?

Almost forgot AFM - I had a decent day, felt sick again from about 3-5 pm got some yard work done in the sun today, but not much as I tire so easily. Picked up loads and loads of dog poop, feel like I've reclaimed a yard from being a minefield. My son loved spending time outside with me and all was well until he decided to start tasting the garden ornaments, covered in dirt!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey gals!
Back to work is great...but I do miss my afternoon nap!
Feeling a bit nervous tonight - thought I may be spotting today. It only happened once and was not red at all...more like light brown. I feel okay though - no cramps or anything. Really anxious for my dr appt!!
On my way to bed....sleepy!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, your son cracks me up. But really, who hasn't tried a dirt-covered gnome at least once?? :haha:

Sugarlys, I'm sure you're okay but I'd be anxious too. Let some of these preggar gals put your mind at ease. :hugs: Friday will be here before you know it!


----------



## Taintedlove

Phil left today my hormones are in full force mode... I'm gonna sob myself to sleep and update tomorrow... Miss you girls! Anyone wanna sleep over??


----------



## Sugarlys

:( Sorry to hear that, Tainted. I don't know how you do it!! Are you still feeling okay?
Hopeful - glad you were able to get outside yesterday. Today is supposed to be beautiful too! Such a nice treat.
Blessed - another exam! Wow...must get harder to study with nice spring/summer weather! Do you go to school all summer, too? Good luck with the meds appt!! Things are moving!

AFM, I only spotted once and haven't had any pain or discomfort or anything. Just the usual bloating and exhaustion. I will feel much better after my appt on Friday! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

When did you spot Sugarlys? When your period was due and you found out? Or later?


----------



## Sugarlys

I just spotted yesterday. It only happened once and it wasn't red at all....more light a really light brown - maybe it was just cm? Of course as soon as I saw it I was worried but there has been nothing since and I have felt fine


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah, good, prob nothing at all! I never did, so I don't know how I'd react


----------



## Sugarlys

Yeah its been over 24 hours now and nothing else. Is cm normal around this time?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yep, some ladies get all sort of weird cm. yellowish, whitish... As for spotting (no red blood only pink or brown) or even small bleeds, they are most likely to happen at certain times. At 8 weeks and 12 weeks as that when you would have had your period. Some get it after sex... It's a mystery


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh okay...well I definitely didn't have sex, but I am at the 8 week point soon so that could have been it....or it could have been cm. 
Luckily there was no cramping or anything painful...and I have my dr appt Friday!!
Thank you :)


----------



## blessedlife

See Sugarlys, I told you one of these pregnant gals could help! Glad all is okay. :)

We had a 2 1/2 hour appointment today. I swear, the most exhausting part is dealing with K. He had to give a sperm sample to be frozen in case they need it later and he acts so put out. While he was wanking off into a cup, our RE did a test run for embryo implantation on me. That means he did an US first to measure my uterus (said my ovaries looked great) and then inserted the same type of catheter he'll use to put in the embryos through my cervix. He said all was great and straight but he expected that since they dilated me to 8 cm when I had my hysteroscopy three weeks ago. They do a run through so there are no surprises. So then K & I learn all about the injections I have to do, AND all the other drugs I'll be taking. Next week, around Thur or Friday I'll start giving myself two injections a night. She had me practice and I couldn't feel a thing!!! It was pretty cool. Then, at about day 6 or so I add a third injection for about 3 days. Then I give my self the trigger shot when the follicles are big and ready (two shots actually) and two days later is the egg retrieval.

After the learning session, I broke the news to K that he had to have his blood drawn one more time and that's it. It's such a production, the entire office knew not to tell Kevin until after he'd given his sample! :wacko: I have to have my blood drawn EVERYDAY that I'm doing the injections!!! This is why women have the babies, men would never be able to handle it! 

So it went great, I'm excited to get started. After dropping K back off at work I went and got a pedicure! Now my toes are ready for Spring too! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedlife

P.S. Tainted, I'd love a sleepover! :flower:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed, boys are big babies. They really are. Mine has been picking fights with me and I was super hormonal last week when he was home... So glad he's gone again :)
sugarlys, I had a light brown spot at 8 weeks too. It was tiny and I didnt think much of it. As long as you feel fine, I'm sure everything is okay.

A sleepover or even a day meetup would be awesome this spring/summer when school is out!

I miss you ladies!

I had my maternal fetal medicine appt today. The second time I seen them... They are stalking my blood sugars and making adjustments in my insulin as needed. Good news... I haven't gained an ounce so far! Holy crap, I feel huge like I've gained a million. Baby's heartbeat was detected again by Doppler, 150-160bpm. And my a1c aka 3 month bloodsugar average is 6.3 which is like 145ish...the lowest one I've had my entire diabetic life. The mfm doc said that so far I had the lowest a1c out of all newly expecting diabetic mommies that they see so he's not terribly worried about me making sure I stay in tight control... That's an amazing complement! But damn, those other moms... Those poor babies! 

Back to trying to write all these stupid papers. I think I'll watch hotel rwanda in an hour since it will be on Showtime...and that's what one of my papers is on.


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha men are quite hilarious indeed. Blessed, I laughed so hard picturing you "breaking the news" about the blood tests. However, I cannot complain. My hubby has been so amazing so far...!!

ER - that is great about your blood sugar - you are definitely doing the right things for your babe! How long is your man gone for this time?

Blessed - wow, that is quite the schedule! I love how you have such a positive attitude...that is a rare quality these days!

Tainted - hope you are doing better today. Still feeling good?

Hopeful - did you get outside today? Amazing

AFM, a long day at work, so I stopped and got a small tub of Haagan daas ice cream....polished off more than half of it while sitting in the porch and then fell asleep! Lovely. I am feeling HUGE in the evenings. Like some of my zip up sweatshirts don't fit at night because of my bloat. I literally feel like a pig. And then I step on the scale and I have only gained 2 pounds. Have a good night :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls... 
Sorry about my momentary lapse of sanity last night! It was a tough night and Charlie didn't even want to sleep with me...like... Excuse me! 
Sugarlys the dr told me when I went in for spotting that some women spot thru their entire pregnancy and like hopeful said no known reason! I spotted enough to show A LOT on the tp but never in my undies! So don't frett even if you do spot a little more! How is everything else going?
Blessed... Lol K sounds like quite the iron man there!! Lol I however dislike needles more than anything in life! Which is why I hope I can do natural child birth BC an epidural scares the holy terror outta me! Lol I'm so excited for you that the process is starting and going so well!
ER... So glad that your doing so well in papers and appointments! I've never seen that movie... Is it good? 
Hopeful.. How are the headaches and nausea? 

AFM... I'm green with envy about how the rest of Canada is right now.... Nova scotia today was plus 29... Honestly like where was my hot weather it was only +6! Blah! Yesterday my friends took me for a pre baby present and got me a pedicure so my toes are ready for when Calgary catches on to the rest of Canada. I think they realized how hard it is on me when Phil leaves... SIGH!!! 
Charlie is all curled up on his bed again hatin me for some reason... I'm not the one sending dad away... Lol 
My belly is growing daily now! And did I tell u I felt the baby move? Next week is my appt to get the recquistion for the baby anatomy ultrasound... EEEEEEEE!!!! 
The baby is as long as a pencil and as plump as an avocado! CUTEE! 
K gotta pee and sleep! Miss ya girls!


----------



## Sugarlys

So exciting that you felt the baby move!! That would definitely make you realize how "real" it is. I bet Phil leaving is so hard....especially with pregnancy hormones all over the place. 
No more spotting for me. I've been feeling good...except for being super bloated at night. I am really excited for my appt tomorrow. A long day today - we have a parent info night tonight from 6:30-8, so I will be at school until the end of that.
Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hiya! :wave:

Tainted, sorry about the rough night. Wonder what was up with Charlie??? LOL if he was punishing you for sending Phil away! At least this time you won't be so darn sick!!! The nice thing about the epidural is that it's inserted behind you so if you need one, just tell them not to show it to you at all!!! I love hearing that your belly is growing and how exciting to feel your baby. Such an exciting time... I got a pedicure yesterday too! :thumbup:

ER, boys ARE big babies. Has your man apologized for picking fights? That's not cool at all, especially when your hormonal. Tell him that the courts will recognize your fragile state and not hold you responsible for your actions if he does it again! :ninja:

Congrats on having good A1C levels. Keep up the amazing job, you and baby are going to be the epitome of health! :flower:


Sugarlys, good luck on your long day. That means tomorrow will be here even sooner. Yay for your dr appt! :) 

Hi hopeful! What are you guys doing this weekend?

AFM, school sucks for the next three days. I'll be so happy when Sat morning is done! :wacko: You ladies take care and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Morning ladies.

Sugarlys - yes I spent time outdoors again yesterday :) so beautiful. It hit 27, 28 in our city yesterday, with humidex 31. Summer is so early!! I actually wore shorts and a tank. Hope you night was okay and you got some rest after the extra time put in.

Tainted - nice of your friends to do that for you. I no longer go for pedicures, used to all the time. I can pretty much do them at home, have all the tools. So you felt the baby move, such an experience isn't it? Just wait till you get to share it with those around you! It gets them more involved. As for the growing belly, you hit a point where random strangers come up to you and touch your stomach, it's weird and uncomfortable and I don't get why ppl's respect for personal space goes out the window with pregnancy but it happens.

Ersurgeongirl - lol, men. Mine has been a bit better as of late. He spent late last night (9-11 pm) installing me a new ceiling fan in our main room cause it's been so hot and uncomfortable. So nice of him after he worked all day and had to get up early again today.

AFM - sickness has subsided to only a couple times a day now, when I first wake and usually around 3-5, the headaches are less now but still coming. I'm noticing so many differences with this pregnancy and my last, I am not hungry like I was my last one, I am barely eating meals besides dinner, I seem to hate veggies right now which I normally love them. My fix is veggie cocktail drinks cause I still love them, I think it's a texture thing. Water is a challenge as it along with most food is giving me heartburn. Ah the joys, things are good baby is good, my son is good, I'm overall happy. Plus my scan is less than a week away now!!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

One more day until the weekend! Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Sugarlys

My long day was good - I was happy to be wearing a baggy shirt since I am so bloated by nighttime...haha.
Yesterday morning and this morning the MS has been hitting a bit harder...no vomitting thank goodness but it just takes me a little longer to get going. 
I have a meeting away from the school today and then hubby is picking me up for my dr appt. Can't wait!! I will let you all know how it goes tonight!! Have a good day


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls,
I had my appt - everything went well. I gave some blood etc. Looks like I am 7 weeks, 6 days. My next appt is April 20.
The only thing I am confused about is the extra screening for downs, spina bifida etc...I would have to go out of town to get the testing since our town doesn't do them. Did all of you get this done? I don't know if I would want to know....very confused.
Other than that, a great appt!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Evening ladies, I'm tired so I'll try to be brief.

Blessed - I am planning a get together with a friend tomorrow as its been forever since we all hung out. She's coming over here with her bf for dinner. It'll be interesting as K and I have never hung out with him or know what he's like. I've made deviled eggs, am marinating chicken, macaroni salad, quinoa and corn salad, and fresh bread. Should be yummy. Hope your doing well with your IVF stuff, goes the medicine work, as in when, what, etc.

Sugarlys - glad you had a good appointment! So do you not go in for an ultrasound or will that be next time? The genetic testing is basically bloodwork and ultrasound done at a certain time. They look for genetic markers that can show a predisposition for certain diseases, like downs. I believe they measure the neck and skull? It's another way to see your baby at least! Some don't do it as if it turned up positive they wouldnt go further with the testing (amnio). I would rather be prepared for what I was going to face than not know.

Tainted - hope your doing better now and adjusting to Phil being away, and hope Charlie has forgiven you :) how r u feeling? Still not sick! It's amazing how a drug can help so much! You should take a bump picture and post it. I did but havent got my courage up to show it yet, lol


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sugarlys, I opted out of all the genetic testing. I decided that even if baby is sickly, I wouldn't terminate the pregnancy anyway... So why waste my time and money? This baby is loved... Be it healthy, sickly, born alive, or not.


----------



## Sugarlys

I think I wait until the next appt which will be at 12 weeks ish. 
Yeah, I guess I could look at it like another way to see the baby...it is my own belief that even if I found out something was wrong, I wouldn't terminate...again, just my belief, that is clearly not the right choice for everyone. In my line of work I see lots of kids with those types of disabilities and I see that every child is a gift regardless of the issues or problems.

Blessed - hope everything goes well tomorrow! I am sure you will be happy when its done! How are the shots going?

Hopeful - enjoy your catch up with your friend - I hate how easy it is to stray away from friendships...everyone is just so busy!!

ER - hope that all your papers are going well - are you off school for the summer, or do you go right through?

Tainted - I hope that Charlie likes you again..haha. Still feeling good?

Anyway, I am heading to bed...tomorrow I am going to clean my house (it is a disaster!!) and then we have dinner tomorrow night at hubby's parents...another night of sucking in my gut and pretending to drink alcohol. I will be so happy when the secret is out. 2 more weeks and then I think we will tell our families!
Nitey!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone. So tired.

Sugarlys, I think people do testing for different reasons. My friend is married to a pediatric anesthesiologist and he insisted on the testing, not to terminate but to be prepared for whatever. I don't know if I would or not, I hope that I get to make that decision! Did you hear the heartbeat?

Hopeful, I hope you like the guy, it's always awkward if your friend is with someone you don't like. Your foods sound delicious!

HI ER! How are the papers going?

Hi Tainted!

Hi Mirna, hope you're around somewhere! :)

AFM, had an exam this morning and then did my first pelvic exam tonight. Tomorrow I do my first male exam (including the prostate). I'm at a hotel near the school last night and tonight b/c I have too many things that are morning and night to go home, we live too far away. I will be very happy when I'm done tomorrow and can go home to K. I don't start the shots until around Thursday so that hasn't begun. Just found out that the national behavioral science exam that is worth 20% of our grade in that class is Wed and not in two weeks like I had thought. Things are going well, I'm just exhausted! Going to bed, love you ladies! :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Yeah, I don't really know what I am going to do about the testing. Hubby and I are leaning towards not getting it done. I have to think about 'what will I worry about most' and if I found out something was wrong while I was still pregnant, knowing me and how I react, it really wouldn't be healthy for the baby. I am still not 100%. Luckily the money doesn't even come into play since all Ontarians have coverage for stuff like that. I will pay out nothing for all of the tests I have and when I give birth. My husband has benefits for things like medication and stuff so we are very lucky. I have to decide soon since you have to get it done between the 11w and 13w, 6 day point. I need to call this week to set up the appt if I am going to do it. 
No, I didn't hear the heartbeat :( I actually was a bit disappointed when I left because I didn't see my doctor, there was a student doctor in, and he was great but I would have liked to see my dr. Of course, it is completely my fault because I need to learn to speak up for myself and say what I want...not really my personality type. 

Anyway, good luck with your exams, Blessed. I am sure you will be happy to get home!
Love you all! I am so happy that we have such a safe space where I know whatever I believe is valued regardless of others opinions.
Have a good day all!! :)


----------



## Taintedlove

hey everyone... It seems like when I come on here there are no posts or an overload! Lol

I'm doing much better now that it has been a couple of days without my boy and Charlie has forgiven me fully... So fully that he took over my pillows last night and woke me up really early because he was snoring.. I literally had to close his mouth BC it was gaping open! Hahah 
I am feeling well still I get sick about every 3 rd morning now but I take my pill and that's that! And I'm ok with that I feel good for most part of the day! We are good!:) as for the pic... I'll take one but it may take me awhile to upload it. I always post on my phone...

Sugarlys.. I got tested! I would never abort however we wanted to know to prepare ourselves for it. It doesn't hurt and I feel better without the wonder, ya know.... It's totally your choice:) and I'm sure none of us ladies are here to judge you... But to support you fully! 
Blessed.. This all is Sooo exciting! You must be busting at the seams with excitement!! Yet trying so har to study! Lol I would have such a focusing BC that's how I roll and I guess also why I'm not a dr! Lol good luck with your exams and hey Thursday is right around the corner! 
Hopeful... Blessed is right.. Your food ALWAYS sound so tasty! Where in the world do u find the energy to do all this stuff?!? I barely have the energy to get to work! Lol 
ER girl.. How's the papers and the baby?!? I hope all is well...
And Mirna. I miss you! Hope all is well! 

:) have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, so I'm starting to feel you ladies on the men being big babies, and insensitive jerks at times. Today K decided to fight with me cause I asked him to watch the baby while I clean up for ppl coming here. He got into a huff and insulted me saying I shouldnt have left cleaning till the last minute snd done nothing, and now he has to drop everything and make a mad dash. Oops, sorry to make you put down the video game remote for a couple hours to play with your son so I can clean up again, after making all the food, vacuuming and dusting daily (we have 2dogs and 2 cats, the fur is rediculous), washing the kitchen floors every two days, hardwood was washed on Tuesday, laundry for everyone and clean sheets the night before! The F'n nerve! I am livid! Sorry just needed to vent. We had a massive blow up, I had to cancel on my friend :( and instead I packed up the baby and took my friend to the mall with me cause I felt like an ass. Now I am sitting here after eating a small amount of this mass of food, alone with baby, depressed. I took off 'fishing' apparently, even though it been six hours and he's still not back.

Enough of that crap. I miss positivity! So tainted, your dog sounds funny, want another? I have lots to spare.
Thanks to you all for the food compliments, it's hard to find the time, and some days it's chicken strips and French fries let me tell you. I try to take care of everyone the best I can. Food is love to me :)
Blessed good luck studying! You too ER. !


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, let me get this straight. You asked K to watch his son so you could clean and he got upset? You had to cancel the get together, your stuck with a whole bunch of food and he's not home yet? :saywhat:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::nope::nope: I'm so sorry he's being such a butt! There are no words, he better make this up to you! I hope everything is smoothing out as we speak. If not, we can always assemble the posse...

Sugarlys, get a piece of paper and on the top of it write, "THINGS I WILL ASK MY DOCTOR, NURSE, STUDENT, OFFICE ASSISTANT, BUILDING MANAGER" You put that in your purse and every time you think of something you wish to discuss you take that paper out and write it down. So next visit you don't have to worry about being confrontational or speaking up, just hand over the piece of paper or read from it. #1: I want to hear my baby's heartbeat :flower:

Tainted, hiya!!! So glad you're feeling well. We just studied hyperemesis and I couldn't believe I knew you were going through it! It did say that it usually passes by week 20. How far are you??? So glad you're feeling better and that Charlie is back to snuggling. I literally laughed out loud when I read his snoring woke you up, I could totally picture it. I look forward to a pic! :)

Oddly enough, the combo of a full home-life (complete with IVF) and the busiest time of med school is balancing really well. I can't get too worked up about anything b/c I don't have time. I have to move onto the next thing, whatever that may be. Right now it's learning behavioral science in 3 days. Thank goodness that a lot of it is psychology which once you know, you don't really forget. (Unlike drug names!!! :dohh:) 

Ok ladies, back to the books for a little while before bed. I'm soooo tired, I didn't sleep well at all at the hotel. Bad dreams and I kept waking up. K says I'm whipped b/c I can't sleep well w/o him!!! :haha:


----------



## Taintedlove

Phil is being a putz! Ugh! 
I was at a friends house tonight watching her video from her recent trip to Dubai and he wanted to skype and I thought it would be rude so we could wait til I get home or skip a night.... Now he is mad at me!! Are we two here? Seriously! It's not like I am always hanging out with people or doing things... Ugh! MEN!!! And they say we are moody and emotional... 
Just needed a quick vent! Night ladies!


----------



## Sugarlys

Ugh, I am sorry that some of your men are being "butts" as Blessed put it. There is no worse feeling than fighting!! Hope you all got it sorted out and they are making it up to you somehow

Blessed - good idea with the list...I am sure at my next appt I will hear it. I know I have to have a pap and all that jazz. Being busy is definitely a good thing...keeps your mind off things for sure! Good luck with the next one - I don't know how you do all these exams. GAH.

AFM, we had dinner last night with the in-laws and I think my MIL saw me pouring a shot of water in my glass instead of rum...she came up and said "oh, you watered that down"! GAH. Can't wait till the secret is out...! 2 more weeks to go until we tell the fam!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg sugarlys, that has to be awkward.
Yes, men can be giant butts.

Finished 1 of 3 papers, still have to do 15 journal entries too. Yikes. Last night I bought a sonoline b fetal Doppler off eBay. I only have sensitive nips now, I even got back most of my energy! So I picked one up so I can spy on baby occasionally


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

ladies miss u sooo much hope all is well with all of u m on day 4 of my cycle i did not ovulate the last cycle since ive gained some weight so trying to walk the weight off this cycle and to get things back on track!


----------



## Sugarlys

Mirna! Welcome back!! Sorry that you didn't O last month but good for you for working on getting healthy!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Outlook today is better so no posse necessary. I'm not sure why he was being so rotton, but I blame male hormones! Today I was sick this morning, threw up again and I haven't done that in like a week and a half! K said to take a nap so I did, woke up when the baby did and I was starving as nothing had made it to my belly since I was sick. Got my son and us some lunch, my son fussed and would only eat his yogurt, then had a massive screaming fit and would not calm down. Since he felt warm I took his temp and he had a mild fever. After Tylenol and a walk in the fresh air he's doing okay but really not himself.

Mirna- good to see you back :) sorry about no o last month, but walking is a wonderful way to get in shape. Once Xavier was born and the weather improved I took him for 2-3 45 minute walks a day. Helped me get back to a more normal size and was great to get him napping.

Sugarlys - I hope you are spared the sickness stuff! Its not fun. Also the idea of writing every question or expectation down I think is wonderful. Then just go over the list. I did that with questions about my son at his well baby checkups as when there I would forget.

Uh oh, baby is awake and crying, write more later


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So spent some quality time with my babe. K cut the lawn and replaced the water piping to outside. Think he feels he needs to do stuff to make up for yesterday's bull.
Ate dinner and now the baby has a little energy even though he hardly touched any food. Ah well, least he's happy for now. 
Hope you all enjoyed your weekend ladies :)
I on the other hand will get back to changing diapers for a baby with the runs, yuk, poor little guy.


----------



## Sugarlys

Ugh that doesn't sound fun, Hopeful! Hope baby feels better soon! Glad things are calmed down between you and K!
Had dinner at my brothers tonight...found the best remedy for the "no alcohol" thing!! I found this "MADD alcohol" (mothers against drunk driving)....they have this line of alcohol free bevvies that they sell at Shoppers Drug Mart...anyway, so I took that wine, rinsed out an old wine bottle that I had and transferred it into there. No one was the wiser and my sister even drank it and didn't realize. PHEW. Anyway, I definitely learned that baby does NOT like onions....ouch...in pain tonight!
Back to work tomorrow!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! A quick break from studying to say hi.

Mirna, so good to hear from you. I hope you have beautiful weather to enjoy your walks. We miis you! I'm sorry you didn't O last month, FX'd April is OUR month! :)

Hopeful, sounds like K is saying sorry in a very male manner. Sorry the baby is sick, hope he's better real soon!!!

Sugarlys, how happy will you be when you can just say you're not drinking!!! I'm amazed at the lengths you're going to keep it quiet, good for you. :thumbup:


Hi Tainted! Hope Phil gets that he was being a putz and is especially sweet to you too. 

ER, good luck on the papers...yuck! :thumbup:

Back to studying, there is simply too much to learn by Wed. Crap.


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls... Feelin shitty today! I think I may have eaten something that didn't at all agree with me! I laid awake most of the night with a sore tummy and it felt different than pregnancy sick... Feels like fluish sick! I got about 3 hours of sleep and Charlie isn't doing so hot either. He woke me up 3 times to go poop last night... He usually doesn't poop at all thru the night! Pray for me girls I gotta get thru the day and I'm not sure ima gonna make it! 
Nice to see ya Mirna! I'll post after work if I feel ok! Ugh this sucks!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

As that sucks tainted - hope the day passes quickly! What's up with the universe? My cat threw up her food and water everywhere yesterday too, before my son's fever came out. Now your dog and you!

This morning is going well! Xavier is happy so far, ate breakfast and is now playing and chatting like himself again. I hope he's on the mend! I feel okay, but my tummy is a little off, but I ate breakfast and all is well so far! So two days till my ultrasound! I have plans tomorrow afternoon to have coffee with a friend, so it'll keep me busy and hopefully my mind off the US and it's driving me nuts waiting.

Your not going to believe this but my other cat, male just barfed up all his food. Wth? I'm disinfecting the whole house today! If there is germs they will be gone! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## blessedlife

Oh Tainted, hope you don't catch the flu! You were just feeling good...stay that way! 

Hopeful, your house doesn't sound like too much fun at the moment between sick pets and baby! Hope EVERYONE feels better now and you can enjoy your girls' lunch.

So my last BC pill was yesterday so AF might arrive tomorrow. One thing that I had really wanted to get done before IVF was the dentist. I had put off getting a cavity filled for a year and it was beginning to ache. So I went this morning and I am soooooo numb! Hope this wears off soon b/c I'm getting hungry! Also, I just pulled in too far into the garage and put a dent in the wall. ooops! Can I blame that on a numb mouth??? :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Taintedlove

Charlie is soooooo sick! He is a white and black shih tzu poodle cross and when I got home he was orange.... He has shit and barfed all day and it was all over everywhere... My poor little guy! I disinfected everything (including Charlie) and ran down to the vet! He's on meds and special food! The vet says it sounds like a stomach flu! And he doesn't need to be seen unless blood starts happening from either end of him or it doesn't clear up in max 3 days! 
He seems to be ok! Playing and bouncing just poor thing is pissing from his asshole still! :S

Me I'm ok little funky but feeling better than this morning! 

How's the disinfecting hopeful! And blessed I have anxiety about the dentist BC I had a bad dentist once and now I cant go unless I'm sedated mega! Lol even for a check up! So no dentist til September! I went to a dentist and I felt the entire root canal...2 hour process.. Lots of tears and sweat.... Ouu even talking about it makes my heart race! 

K gotta disinfect his kennel now... Its sitting on the deck in the rain! 

Ciao Bella's


----------



## Sugarlys

:( Poor Charlie! And poor you for having to clean all that up!! I'd be feeling a bit "funky" too! Hope you guys are doing okay!! 

Blessed - hope AF comes tomorrow!! And yes, you can definitely blame the dent on a numb mouth...you're a med student...make up some sort of wordy diagnosis and he will be none the wiser...unless of course he is in the med field too! haha

Hopeful - hoping you guys feel better soon too! The flu is no fun at all!! I bet you are excited for your us - is it your first one for this babe? Are you going to find out gender? 

AFM, a good day at work...felt pretty good...wishing it was bed time but going to bed before dark would be a record..haha.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yuck Tainted, sounds like your day was worse. Cleaning up a couple small piles of cat puke is nothing like dog diarrhea, and I know I've got two of em! Worst smell ever. At least the baby's gets trapped in a diaper. In fact you should get some depends and cut a hole for his tail, lol. Did that when my female was on her monthly before getting her fixed.

Sugarlys - I am excited! It's my second ultrasound but the first one where it will actually look like a baby! No gender yet but I will be finding out at that scan which is usually between 18-22 week area for best accuracy. Coffee girl time should be good except with a baby in tow it's a bit challenging. I'll just have to bring or buy him a snack to keep him busy. Food does wonders!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls...
Home from my busy day. Anyway around 2 I started to spot a bit. Not every time I go to the bathroom and it isn't red at all...more light brown cm...I called "telehealth" which is a bunch of nurses who answer questions..I'm sure you all have something similar. I don't have any other symptoms and it isn't red, so the nurse said at this point it seems normal but to monitor it and if it gets worse or lasts for over 48 hours to go to emerg. I am trying so hard to not freak out but it is tricky. I just keep repeating these few lines over and over again: "worrying about it will not keep anything from happening", "its not my fault" and "I am doing everything I can to keep this babe healthy". 
I will keep you updated ladies. :)


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, you ARE doing everything right. Keep us updated, hopefully it goes away soon. :hugs:

Tainted, how's Charlie? That is just awful, poor doggie. (Poor Tainted to have to deal w/ it too!)


Hopeful, how was lunch w/ the ladies?

ER, hope those papers are getting cranked out.

Mirna...hi! :wave"

AFM, no AF today, boo! Hopefully tomorrow. I have to get back to studying for tomorrow's exam. I have a countdown to when I can rejoin the living (after boards)... 10 weeks!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- :hugs: wishing you the best and fx it stops soon.

Blessed- hope AF comes soon for ya!

Tainted- hope sick dog is over it :)

Gotta run, too tired to look at my phone.


----------



## Sugarlys

Thanks everyone for your support - the spotting seems to have stopped and I feel fine, so hopefully it was just a random happening. Of course I was up every hour last night to "check" if everything was still okay. It was.

Blessed - hope that AF started today!! And good luck on the exam today! You will do great!

Tainted - hope you and Charlie are feeling better! How much longer till P comes home?

Hopeful - did you have your US???

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls
Quick question. So my next dr appt isn't until april 20 - I will be 12 weeks at that point. We are planning on telling our families next weekend when I am 10 weeks. Do you think I should wait until after my first ultrasound to tell people? Is it risky to assume everything is going okay before getting clarification in the ultrasound?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So I had my ultrasound done today.
Baby is great measuring a week ahead but she said this is one of the lease accurate times to measure for size as they stop crown/rump and start using circumference...anyways my due date is still oct 7th.
Two arms, two legs, one head, full face, nice steady heart rate, all looks great. Go for the second US part on May 16th to find out for sure the results and for gender scan. Before that I go for bloodwork again in late april. the great news about the next ultrasound is they use regular and also show you in 3D! Should be super cool!

Here is the pic she gave me, which she had way better ones, but beggers cant be choosers. :thumbup:

Also here is the bump pic I promised, but its over a week old now, but I really haven't changed much.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys - it can be a risky thing, but keep in mind the chances of something bad happening are pretty low. K's brother and his wife told people at 2 months and at 10 weeks she unfortunately miscarried. She told me she hated everyone knowing and asking how she was, so the next two times she was pregnant they didn't tell a soul till 3 months, and both babies were born healthy and amazing. It really depends. If you only tell close family and god forbid something were to happen, least they can be supportive for you. That's what I did, only a select few. Now that we know things are great, I plan on telling K's extended family on Sunday and then we'll announce to the world of facebook so its out there.
Good luck, no matter what you decide I know it'll be right for you.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys! So glad that exam is done. I'm nervous b/c it was pretty difficult, I just hope I did okay. It drives me crazy when I take a test but don't have a feeling about how I did. I'm not studying tonight, just can't do it. I had the tiniest bit of blood tonight so I'll hear tomorrow morning if I go to the doc tomorrow or Fri. 

Hopeful, thank you sooo much for sharing your photos. Love them! You have the cutest little baby bump. Any thoughts if you think it's a boy or girl? Oct 7th is a great due date! (my b-day is Oct 12)

Sugarlys, I think Hopeful put it perfectly. Maybe tell just close family members and ask them not to say anything for a few weeks.

Ok, going to spend time w/ K since I'm not studying. :flower:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

All these papers are due on Tuesday.... Omfg. I'm so behind.

And my first official bout of morning sickness happened today.... Eating breakfast and bam,had to puke... And didn't stop until I was puking bile. Soooooo nasty. Poor tainted for having to go through that all the time!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow ER that seems late for MS....that sucks! If I were at 11 weeks I would be sighing a relief thinking I had passed the point for ms!
Had some shocking news today, ladies. Found out my uncle died suddenly. It really shook me. I ended up leaving work to be with my parents....he was one of my dad's brothers and it was just a complete shock...only 58.
It made me definitely want to tell my family next week at Easter..could give some happy news.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh Sugarlys, I am so sorry for you and your family's loss :hugs: it's mysterious how these things happen. My grandmother had battled cancer and kept saying, 'im not letting this get me, I have a great grandchild on the way'. Sadly she passed when I was 6 months pregnant and never got to meet him. That hurts me to this day, but I know she is watching over him. I think your news will definately give some happiness back to your family, I hope you are okay in your time of grieving, it's difficult when hormones are affecting you too.

Ersurgeongirl - hope the sickness has passed and you are caught up. 11 weeks is late for that, weird.

Blessed- I'm sure you did fine on your test. Im one of those people too who go blank and am unsure after something big and nerve wracking like that, but I usually come out doing very well. That's great that you can get the show on the road, how much longer of bc pills?

Tainted - hope you are well and growing a nice belly. I showed mine, your turn!

AFM- tired tonight, long day after a terrible sleep, my boy tested his limits all day, and now I'm crying from talking about my grandmother, ah the pregnant hormones. I'm ready for a good nights sleep.


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, I'm so sorry for your family's loss. :cry: Two summers ago, my uncle passed away suddenly from a stroke at 61. He was "healthy" and it was a huge shock. It's great that you can be with your parents, something like this shakes people to their core. It took a little while but afterwards, my mom & her siblings realized that you have to live for today and they began traveling together. My mom and her siblings went to Belize and are off on an African Safari in a few months. They never would have done anything like this otherwise. I'll be thinking about you and your news of new life will be wonderful. 

ER, hope your bough of MS is just for a day! Good luck with the papers.

Hopeful, I stopped BC pills this past Sun, got my period today and begin shots tomorrow! Get a good night's sleep, have sweet dreams!

Edit: Can I just add that when I first came to B7B I thought MS stood for multiple sclerosis but got suspicious when so many women had it! lol :)

Back to studying!


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha that made me laugh Blessed...must be contagious! 
Thanks everyone. It has been a huge shock for my family. My uncle had just retired 2 months ago after working for 40 years managing a Canadian Tire store..worked himself silly and now didn't get to enjoy his retirement. 
Hopeful - I am sorry about your grandma (and that this brought that up again). I know she is watching you raise your little one (and little one number 2) and is so proud of the mother you are.
Blessed - yes, the shock is what got me. All the other deaths in my family have been people who have been sick and so the shock factor wasn't there. I felt like a zombie. Sorry about your uncle too, but good for your mom and her siblings for living in his honour.
Back to work today...still feeling good. The bb's are starting to grow which is weird because I am a SMALL a cup! Have a good Friday everyone! xoxo


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sorry about your uncle :( I know it's tough, I lost 2 of mine from genetic heart issues no one knew existed. It's crazy how they go from healthy to deceased in a blink of an eye.

Cleaning the house before work so the OCD bf doesn't flip out when he comes home. He's coming home just for the weekend only so he can go to a hockey game and get drunk at a concert with his bro for his bro's bday. His coworker is sending my sister messages on fb saying how He has been cheating on me. My sister thinks it's funny because why wouldn't he just message me? I don't even know the guy. My sis is working him to get more info like name and phone number and these so called "messages/emails of her confessing her love for him". Oooooookay. The bf said this guy is off his rocker... They roomed together for a project for a month and this guy would get drunk and flip out on Him. Apparently he's manic depressive and was on meds, but once he felt better he stopped taking them? At least that's the story the bf is giving me. Idk who to trust right now, which is sad. I better go buy a vibrator (the dog found and chewed my last one.... Ewww!) because I told him he can't touch me until this whole thing stops/gets straightened out and he gets tested for sti's.

Good thing he's going to be busy all weekend. I need to write these papers. 

The puking seemed to have stop. Idk if it's because I overdid it at work or what, but right before I went to bed I started violently shivering for a good 10-15 minutes but I wasn't cold. It was really strange! Now I woke up to chest congestion.... Weird.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ersurgeongirl - these are not issues someone expecting their first child should have to face. Good for you for standing your ground on the 'no touch' and 'get tested' stuff. But let me ask you, is there a part of you that doesn't trust him? It seems so by what you say. If a person is going to that much trouble to ensure he is exposed, is it likely due to mental illness? It seems like a fishy story to me, but you know your guy better than me. You protect that baby at all costs!
What I don't get is why he's coming home to go out drinking with the boys rather than seeing his pregnant gf? Shouldn't he be trying to smooth all this over with you? I know your busy studying, but still.
Anyways, be the strong woman you are and don't take any bull!

Sugarlys- it's okay, I think of her often, and this is about you. I was more pointing out my crazed emotions while pregnant. Cry at the drop of a hat and such :)
I hope you are doing okay :hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

See idk who to believe... Why would a mentally ill guy do this? He gets nothing out of it. Plus, what if he's not mentally ill? The bf could be saying that to poke hole in this guys character. He's worked with him for 10 years and we've been together for 3 and I'm just now hearing about how this guy isn't right in the head? Seems like he would have told me sooner. I trust him to an extent, but there is a tiny part that says hey... He's in a hotel room alone (for most projects..) for over a month... And he has cheated on a girlfriend in the past.... So idk. I'd rather be safe than sorry and just keep distance for now until things are sorted and then we can rebuild trust from there.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well good for you girl. Your being very level headed about this, I don't know if I could be. Broken trust like that is so hard, and really if it is true is he willing to face the mistrust until it can be repaired? It's hard to be constantly questioned and pushed. Men are terrible when it comes to being confronted. It's like their automatic reaction is to lie so as not face the consequences but they don't realize to us women the lies makes everything much worse. Especially when they have been given the option to come clean. I really hope it's not true for your sake. Just in case make sure you prepare for the worst though so you have a plan if it happens. :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

Goodness, I go for an US and look at what I miss! ER, WTF??? I can't imagine being in your position being forced to deal with possible infidelity while you're pregnant. Whatever you do or decide, we're here for you! I think Hopeful is spot on about making choices that are right for you. His past behavior is what is most indicative about his future choices. I think you have your eyes open going in to the situation and that's the most you can do at the moment. However, I wouldn't be cleaning for a man that works away from home and is coming home to hang/drink with buddies instead of you. Go get a pedicure or something nice for yourself. 

Having just taken the national exam for behavioral science, major depressive disorder isn't necessarily associated with telling lies. They may become paranoid and think that people are out to get them but that's more a delusional disorder that can accompany depression. Many just feel like life isn't worth living while others may show anxiety but not really fabricating stories about other people's lives. If the man telling on your bf is bipolar and having a manic episode, he may do some pretty outlandish things. He'll stay up all night, talk at a very fast past, have outrageous ideas only to move on to something else. It's possible that in a manic state, he may work himself into a frenzy about made up cheating but it's more apt to be about his life. It's usually about their own lives that they get crazy about. If he was acting that strangely, I agree that your BF would have mentioned it.
:hugs: I'm sorry you're dealing with this.

Sugarlys, how sad that he had just retired. Are you going to be with your parents this weekend? I'm glad that you're feeling good and are growing boobies!!! I bet DH is excited too! :haha:

Hopeful, any plans for the weekend? Did you get to share your US pics with family?

AFM, went to doc this morning and will get a call this afternoon regarding when to begin my injections. I think it's going to be tonight, the doc has to tell me what doses for each!!! now back to studying...


----------



## blessedlife

Got the call, starting shots tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wo hoo!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Sugarlys

Blessed - how exciting!! I bet you didn't mind the pain at all! Any big plans for the weekend??

Hopeful - hope you guys are doing well. I hear ya on the pregnancy hormones!! Yikes.

ER - I am so sorry you are going through this drama when you should be enjoying your time being pregnant. I hope that you are able to get to the bottom of whatever is going on...I can't imagine that feeling. Yes, good for you for standing your ground...you now have to take care of more than yourself and I see you are definitely doing that. I hope that the two of you can sit down and have a good chat...priorities in your relationship will inevitably change once baby is here and that can definitely be stressful. Thinking of you!!

Tainted - hope everything is going okay with you - you still feeling okay??

AFM, it is 7:30 and I want to go to bed...trying to make it to at least dark. Thanks for all your well wishes....it makes me realize that I definitely want to tell my parents at Easter as planned...even if something happens later on with babe....at least they will know. I was so happy to be busy and at work today...couldn't have handled another day sitting around! Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## blessedlife

Day one of shots complete! One of them stung and the other seemed like a bit came back out. I'm excited to actually be doing this, it took months of tests and surgery and follow-ups etc just to get here. Unfortunately, my weekends will only consist of studying for the next ten weeks. (9 weeks tomorrow actually!) Study, study, study for boards. Truly, it is great that I'm doing IVF now b/c I don't have time to obsess over whether or not it's going to work. Every now & then I go to the "Assisted Conception" forum but end up leaving quickly. So depressing and it only makes you anxious! I like my cozy, happy group here! So please share your fun, exciting weekend plans so I can live vicariously through all of you!:flower:

ER, I'm thinking about you and hoping that everything is going okay.

Sugarlys, I think it's great you're going to be sharing you news over Easter. I think it will be wonderful! :hugs:

Hi Hopeful, Tainted (MIA again!) and Mirna. Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow exciting Blessed! Yes, being busy will definitely help...otherwise you will go crazy! So you continue to give yourself these shots for how long? I think you said 14 days? Then...?

No big plans here this weekend. Hubby is working so I just got home from grocery shopping...going to try and clean the house. The house has taken a hit since I got pregnant...no energy at night at all! DH is helping a lot though...phew!

Tonight I am hanging out with some friends...I have just been emptying out a wine bottle so I can put non-alcoholic wine in...drinking is a per-requiset so they will notice if I'm not. 

I am excited to tell my family...especially after this week, I think they could use some good news!
Anyway, have a great day everyone. I am going to go hang some laundry on the line....first load of the year...spring is here!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I still keep up with a couple groups on that forum (assisted conception) as I feel I need to stick by the ladies who stuck by me when I was down and out. Only a couple of them have got BFP's, the rest are still struggling. I really think a lot of their negativity comes into play. Some of them are just so angry and depressed all the times, it's no wonder their body doesn't think it's a good time for a pregnancy. I never want to tell them that, just simply give encouaging words and positive signs for them to hold on to hope. I really think you need to give in and let go to make things happen. By the 2nd IUI for me it was like, "if it doesn't work I keep going until it does, it will happen eventually". That attitude was the same both times I ended up preggers. Sure I had my down days but I was never giving in to defeat.

I want your opinions on something. Two of the gals remarked on how babies/children should not be allowed at fertility clinics, all this after one gal had a rough IUI count and left the clinic in tears to see a baby in someone's arms in reception. One of the clinics actally forbids them. This really upset me and I had to say something, in the nicest way I could, but letting out my opinion. 
I stated that 'how can you dictate that the very thing everyone is out to create and claim to love is not welcome there? I feel like that is sending bad vibes. When I was in the waiting room at mine with ppl with a child with them it reminded me of what the goal was, and made me feel good wondering 'is that baby from the help received here?' that very child could be the product of IVF or IUI and that person still has fertility issues and needs help just like the rest of thrm. My clinic not only gets you pregnant but follows along by performing your first few ultrasounds during pregnancy. They encourage you to bring in your child once born and have an imprint of their hand or foot casted and place it on their wall of pride.

Are these ladies right? Am I crazy that my blood boiled with anger at their remarks? I just don't understand, I know it's really emotional time and jealousy is part of things, but are they really that selfish that they don't want to see a baby till its theirs? I promise I will not judge you for your response, I may disagree but feel free to explain to me as I am so not getting it right now.

Dinner was good but could have been better for a fancy restaurant. Great service though! Saw a buddy back in town from BC after a year, that was nice.

Blessed glad to hear injections went well! Your right keeping the mind busy will be super helpful!


----------



## Sugarlys

I completely agree with you, Hopeful. How sad that some people have lost the "being happy for others" gene. You're right, I really feel like negativity can greatly impede SOME people from getting pregnant - obvi I am careful when I say that because there are legitimately some girls who can be the most positive ever but their bodies just can't do it. I feel like that type of behaviour is so childish...its like being jealous of a friend who has a better toy than you. 

I try and stay away from most forums out there....they either make me angry, or stressed or annoyed. I have really been trying to embrace positivity because I feel like it really can be contagious.


----------



## blessedlife

I'm with you ladies. Hopeful, I am one of those women in the fertility clinic and I think it would be RIDICULOUS to ban children if that's what the end goal is. You're absolutely right that it is their own misery they have wrapped themselves up in that sees a child as painful. I love other people's babies, I don't have to change their diapers! :) 

It's so sad that their unhappiness has reached a level that they don't want to see a baby. It's so twisted in logic and I'm proud of you for standing up for what's right. Your baby is a result of that clinic's help, it should bring joy, hope and happiness for another person. You have every right, as does your clinic, to love on that baby that was so wanted you all worked to get it. I agree that negativity really does affect you physically and will diminish your chances of conceiving. These ladies have become their own biggest enemy!


----------



## blessedlife

Oh, Sugarlys, I forgot to answer. I'll do shots for between 9 to 11 days, depending on how I respond. K & I both started an antibiotic to make sure we don't get sick & the butt-head had the nerve to say, "But I can get sick." NO, cause then you get ME sick!!! I'm happy he has to take at least ONE med. I think it may even make him feel like he's helping. (Once he figures it out that he can affect me!) :wacko:


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh sorry girls!!!! My sister and her kids surprise visited me and they have been keeping me pretty busy and at the end of the day I flop in bed with exhaustion! Lol I'm not missing and I'll update more later lots to catch up on! We are going to the farmers market then for a drive for ice cream outside of the city! Just wanted to tell you I'm still alive and so is Charlie lol! 
Miss ya gals!


----------



## blessedlife

Hiya Tainted! I love that your family surprised you with a visit. Hope you're feeling well (not vomiting) and get to enjoy it.

AFM, I have had a bad headahce since the injection and it's constant. I'll ask about it at my appt tomorrow but if it's a permanent thing while I do these injections, I'm gonna wanna be drunk for the next 8 or nine days!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I think that children should be allowed in a fertility clinic. That's like going to a zoo and not wanting to see animals or going car shopping but not wanting to see cars you can't afford. Rediculous!

The bf and I are.... Idk. We were laying in bed last night trying to talk things out but we were both tired and the topic kept getting changed somehow? He's at a concert with his brother for his bros bday.... Which isn't until the end of next month! Ah stupid!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies- thanks so much for answering that. You made me feel like I'm not a bitch after all. It's like no one will touch what I wrote with a 10 foot poll on that thread. Probably afraid to express their opinions that they will hurt or offend someone. I just needed to hear it wasn't only me feeling that way, ya know? I definately know I am friends with the right group of ladies, we all see the world in the same light.

Blessed - headaches are no fun, and hormones can most def cause them. I know, as ive been getting the pregnancy headaches for a bit now. Felt pretty off today again. I honestly think (tmi alert) I am too backed up again and just need to clear out the bowels!!! It makes me feel bloated and overall just icky and unhappy. Its so not normal for me to be going every three days! Time to take the milk of magnesia, I've had it.

Tainted - yeah family time! Hope you enjoyed the ice cream!

Ersurgeongirl - hmm, talk about weird for the two of you. I think perhaps both of you may just not be ready to face it. Subject changes and avoidance are a defense mechanism at times, and for you being so busy with school and pregnant, maybe that's just one too many things to face up to right now. I would plan out carefully what you wish to say and even write it down in point form so you make sure it gets delt with. I had a friend who had a similar situation with her bf. she actually found the name of a guy who performs lie detector tests, went to her bf and said, 'if your telling the truth then you won't mind doing this for me at all'. He fessed up to kissing another girl. She kicked him out as she then knew that was only the tip of the iceberg to avoid getting caught for the rest. Might be worth suggesting to see how he reacts. Good luck! And if it gets too heated get out or tell him to go!

Sugarlys- hope your pregnancy is treating you well. As for the telling your family do you know how or are you just going to come out and say it? The lengths you go to in order to avoid ppl finding out make me giggle. I just have a virgin drink. Like cranberry, no vodka....etc. plus if I pull the breastfeeding card ppl think nothing of it! Tomorrow is the day the cat will be out of the bag. Wish me luck tomorrow night!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, you are certainly not a bitch. Remember that you keep going there to offer your support and encouragement so whatever emotion they evoked came from a good, genuine place, not one trying to be mean. You also happen to be right!!!!
How exciting that you're going to announce it tomorrow, have so much fun with it!

ER, I don't know what to tell you. Hopeful is right that you have so much on your plate that ignoring it may just be easier but it's going to make it worse later on. It seriously pisses me off that he's partying with others and not spending time with you. Hopeful has a good suggestion about writing things down, I do it just to get my thoughts in order. It may help you see how you want to deal with this situation and may bring out questions that you need answers too. :hugs: I'm thinking of you!

Sugarlys, are you going to act all tipsy too? Not too much or they'll all whisper behind your back about how much you drank while you were pregnant! :rofl:

Ladies, I'm embarrassed to admit this but when I was trying to put the safety lid back on the needle before disposing it I pierced my finger on the fatty pad and it went clear through in a flash. Didn't hurt but boy did it bleed from the entrance and exit points! Scary that I'm going into the medical profession! good lesson to learn to SLOW down before I'm dealing with other people's blood. :blush:

Ladies have a wonderful night, I'm off!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow, it was a busy evening on our forum!

Hopeful - regardless of your opinion you should still feel supported in that group..I think that true maturity is when you can give your opinion and know that even if no one else agrees, they will at least respect you for what you say. Honestly, it seems a bit childish that no one will respond to what you said. There is a way that the topic can be dealt with without people getting in a snit. Good luck telling your news!! 

We have two ways to tell our families. For my family (where this is the first grandchild) I bought my mom a little figurine that says "__ weeks until I'm a grandma" and you change the blocks for the number of weeks....like an advent calender at Christmas time. So I am going to wrap that up for Easter. For hubby's parents (who have 2 grandkids)..they are a dog family...like ppl bring their dogs everywhere...we got our dog a tshirt that says "I'm going to be a big sister"..and she is going to where it to dinner. I'm waiting for someone to say "you're getting a puppy??" haha. 

Blessed - haha, good thing you are getting to practice on yourself!! That sucks about the headaches - hopefully it isn't related to the shots because that would be a bummer. No, I did not act tipsy...haha since I drove I would have only had a few glasses anyway..no one was the wiser. I did have to turn down the margaritas that were being offered but I said I was looking forward to my wine. The worst part about going out in the evening is that I am so bloated and look seriously pregnant. So I had to suck it in all night and by the time I got home, phew, I was so happy to breath!

Tainted - glad you and Charlie are still alive and that you had a surprise visit from the fam! How nice!! I hope you are still feeling good! 

ER - Wow. I don't even know what to say. I can't imagine your emotions right now...I'm getting emotional over the silliest things, so I don't know how you are handling it. I hope that you are able to get out everything that you want to say before he leaves again (I think you said he was just home for the weekend?) Thinking of you friend!

AFM, still feeling pretty good. Lounging around here today...we got snow last night gah!! We are having a family dinner at my parents tonight with a bunch of my Dad's siblings to figure out the funeral etc. 
I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah Sugarlys, I remember now you told us those. I knew you had something but wasn't sure if you were still doing it based on the emotional state of the family. I still think they are wonderful ideas!


----------



## blessedlife

Had my US and they've lowered one of my injections, Follistim, from 150 to 100! I had lots of follicles, I think I'm responding too well!!! Go in tomorrow for blood work again. I think it's everyday from now on. PLUS, they helped me get K for April Fools Day. K got me really good last year so I asked them to type up a letter saying his blood work came back and some of the panels were positive so he needs to have more blood work to follow up. It was great, you should have seen the look on his face when I yelled "April Fools!" It was sweet revenge. :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - ah sweet revenge! He must've gone pale! That's okay you are responding well. The more the merrier, they just don't want to hyperstimulate you is all. 
As for stabbing your finger, guess that's why in the hospital they just have sharps boxes and protocol is to not re-cap the needle huh? Lol. I did it too, not stab myself but recap. Didnt feel right leaving it off.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Quick update... He's still not coming clean. He gave me the username and password to one of his accounts (but somehow he forgot the password to the other... Yah right!) and there on his credit card statement is a transaction... He flew this girl out from Virginia, where his last project was, to here in Detroit and back to Virginia! That's all I really need to know :( I'm devastated. I'm not crying yet, maybe because I'm so mad, I need to write these damn papers. Fuck my life.... I have a baby with a lying cheating asshole.


----------



## Taintedlove

Wow ergirl! I feel so bad for you! Are you positive this is all happening?!? What a sin! And he wanted to have a baby with you while this was going on? Oh my I wish there was some way I could make u feel better! You've always got a shoulder here!!:(

Blessed.. Wow! That's a lot going on! I'm glad everythin is going well with you! And great april fools! What did k do last year?!?

Hopeful how are u feeling now? Getting sick often? 

Sugarlys those are cute ways to tell your families and it's happening soon! I don't know how you girls held it back! I found out and called my mom like 3 minutes after peeing on the stick! How are u doing? Throwing up yet or am I the only unlucky one?!? Lol! 

Afm.. Went to my dr Thursday all is well I'm feeling a shit loa better but she is shocked that I'm still throwing up even if it's only like every 3rd day! I feel so lovely lately!!! Ouu Ouu.. Bought the nursery furniture today! All we need is stroller and car seat! That's a reality slap in the face lol! But makes me happy too! 
My US for the gender is on the 11th! That's like so soon. Phil won't be here:(! 
Oh hey any weird cravings anyone? I want meatloaf RIGHT NOW and that's not happening:( lol or ritz with peanut butter! And I LOVE lettuce tomato avocado mustard sandwiches! Lol

Miss u fellas! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Clarification... It's worse than I thought... He didn't fly her here... He's flying her from Virginia to Omaha where he's currently at... She has a layover here in Detroit on her way out there to see him on 4/4


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm still awake.


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh my gosh ER...I feel so horrible. I wish there is something I could do to make it better. Did you confront him about finding the transaction on his Visa? Do you guys own a house together etc? All I can say is that YOU and your babe are the most important right now. Stress isn't good for either of you, so do whatever you need to do to relax...get a massage, do prenatal yoga, anything. Is there anyone around that you can talk to? Maybe find a counsellor? Wow. I can't even believe that. 
My thoughts are with you, my friend. Know we are all here for you and praying for you!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I appreciate it. I still haven't slept. She's 11years younger than him, white trash looking for sex, booze and money. I can't believe he'd downgrade!


----------



## blessedlife

ER, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I agree with the other girls, you & the baby are the most important thing to take care of. Do you have family nearby? That's just absolutely awful. We're here for you, if you want to vent, yell, cry... we're here! :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs: 


I'll respond to everyone else when I get to the coffee shop after my blood work this morning. :flower:


----------



## blessedlife

Ok, I'm set up at a coffee shop for the next few hours. Had my blood drawn, tomorrow begins daily ultrasounds and blood work until retrieval! 

Tainted, so so so happy you're doing well. I'm sticking by week 20, the vomiting should be all gone, you're almost there! How exciting to find out the baby's sex. Take a pic of the nursery once you have everything set up. Last year for April Fool's Kevin told me he's being transferred and I'll need to switch med schools. I am all about damage control so I was already in communications with another med school dean (in the area he said we were moving to) before he told me it was a joke. So embarrassing to have to tell the dean "just kidding"!!!

Hopeful, the cutest baby was just in the coffee house with his mom. It made me think about the other women you communicate with and thought how could anyone not want to see that!??? Crazy. 

Sugarlys, I can't believe that it snowed there. It's so pretty here but I wouldn't be surprised if we get a surprise snow.

ER, I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of strength. 

Mirna, hope you're doing well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ersurgeongirl - :hugs: I am so sorry you are facing this amidst all your hard work in school and a pregnancy. What a rotton situation! Wow, this guy is caught flying someone to him with his credit card and still won't admit to it. I'm sure he'll concoct some BS story that they are just friends, blah blah blah. As for the other password, I'm sure he'll give it to you once he's cleaned everything out first. You need to just tell him he is no longer welcome there and focus on finishing your school and taking care of you and your child. He made his bed and don't let him guilt you into letting him make it up to you. If there is anything I have learned about men who lie, it's that the only way things will ever change and improve is to show them you will follow through and they mean nothing to you for what they have done. Sometimes they don't realize what they had till its gone. If he still actually loves you he will still work to getting you back. If its unforgiveable to you, then move on and focus on life without him. Either way I am so sorry and if you need our support we are always here! Lots of love :)

Sugarlys - our weather was all rain yesterday and now sun today, it's a big temp change from all that hot weather but it's at least around seasonal. Did you end up deciding what you are doing regarding testing? I think you were leaning to not.

Blessed- hope the shots are going well and I am excited to hear of how your ultrasound monitoring follies goes! Get to studying lady, no time to think, remember :) although it may be time to round up that posse you offered me before for ER!

Tainted- I feel okay, Ty for asking :) I've been pretty emotional off and on, am still nauseous here and there but no puking! That sandwich sounds interesting. What colour is the furniture?

AFM- well this weekend was interesting. I've discovered I can only seem to spend one nice day with my DH per weekend as that seems to be his nice capacity. He was a meanie again last night, it put a whole damper on the telling ppl thing. We did go to his grandmas and our luck only she his mom and one set of his aunts and uncles were there. We told them but it would have been nice to have more ppl there. Then when we got home I asked him what he wanted to do about telling people now, he said 'do whatever you want'. It hurt that he doesnt want to be involved or doesn't care. Then he proceeded to pick a fight with me cause he didn't like how I said 'I don't know' in response to his question of how to spell some stupid slang word. He stormed off to bed, I cried, Wth?
He sent a text saying sorry he was grumpy, but I don't feel like forgiving him. He's put a whole damper on me wanting to tell anyone now. I don't want to bother as it doesn't feel special anymore. Whatever, I don't care, that's a lie....I so do.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Quick update, since I still haven't slept...

I talked to my parents this morning. They have 2 bedrooms and a full bath on the second floor that I'm now "renting"... I'm packing up all my shit and moving home where I will raise my beautiful baby by myself. My parents have a lawyer retained (lots of deaths and estates in the fam they had to take care of) and they are going to pay him to represent me and make sure I get everything I can get from him... including limited supervised visitations inside my parents house only. He has family out of state and he travels everywhere for work, so there's a huge flight risk. I realized the situation is for the best... I'm smart enough to play roles of mom and dad and teach baby the proper way of life. Now for a nap and paper writing.


----------



## Sugarlys

I am so proud of you, ER. You are doing the right thing for your baby and for you.
Now try and get some well-deserved sleep!!


----------



## blessedlife

ER, You are amazingly strong and intelligent and are doing exactly what you need to in this situation. I know that doesn't help ease any of the enormous hurt but you are doing the right thing. I'm so glad you're getting help from your parents. I thought that you should contact a lawyer and you're already doing that. I hope you're able to rest and focus (well enough) to complete your papers. :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie.

Hopeful, do you think K may be stressing about having another child and, like a typical man, isn't talking about it? Sounds like he's picking fights about silly little nothings instead of dealing with whatever is bugging him. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yep, that's hitting the nail on the head Blessed! He's stressing, not so much about baby but about work ( he put in an app for a new job that he'll hate cause it's a stepping stone to where he would like to be in the next 3-5 years), house (we will need to move and affording all the fees etc on one income could be hard, we may have to compromise on an in between place, but he really really doesn't want that). I'm sure there is more those are just hat I know about. He's apologized and realizes he shouldn't take it out on me, especially being pregnant. I told him my emotions are very surfaced, I am sensitive, and being a bit less pushy and argumentative with me would be in all of our best interests. I think it's going to get better. He talked to me about how to tell and we did our facebook announcements tonight. I'm much happier now :)

ER - you are amazing and strong! Good for you making that plan and getting out of the toxic environment. He needs to pay for his actions and unfortunately since he could t put baby first he will lose some privledges of a responsible father. I hope someone is helping you move your things and to be there in case he decides to show up. Have you told him or will you just be gone when he returns? Get some rest, the baby needs it, and don't forget to watch your blood sugar!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I told him. He's in nebraska for another 2 weeks. I told him id be out by the end of the month. He's really stupid. We finally talked, instead of texted, and he's just soooooo dumb. Ill explain later.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

basically he said he needed an escape from the stress from our relationship/baby. i told him he should have taken a vacation. just stupid. he also said that this girl makes him feel intelligent and funny... no shit shes 21 and dumber than a box of rocks... shes white trash trailer trash with 2 duis and an assault and battery charge in the past year. cmon. you really downgraded yourself... take a cue from beyonce and "upgrade ya"! so i really dont feel bad any more. its like ive received this new clarity where i will raise this child to the best of my abilities to be the best person he or she can be with the help of my family... funny, now hes offering to pay my "rent" since i told him my parents are charging me ;) hes offered to let me keep the house and him make the payments, but i hate that house and its in a bad neighborhood and he thinks ill have time to cut the grass and be with baby.... please, get real. i told him that im not out to ruin him financially (ooops white lie) but i want a decent relationship between us so he can know whats going on with baby and i want my baby to be 110% cared for and college tution fully paid for by the time baby is 10 years old, but he doesnt know that last part. i informed him that I wont take his money now, except maybe a tiny bit in the later part of 2nd tri and third when my insulin needs will increase dramatically and my monthly medical costs for insulin, pump sites, and test strips will also go up dramatically.... but every other financial aspect we will settle in court, because it will be official and if he renigs, he goes to jail :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow ER. I am so thankful you have a safe place to go to at your parents. Did he seem upset that you were leaving? I hope your move goes smoothly - take care of yourself!

Hopeful - I am glad you guys were able to have that conversation. I don't think we realize how much men take on in terms of responsibility for their families...like the pressure they put themselves under. Last year when we were building our house, my husband didn't sleep for MONTHS worrying about the mortgage, etc. I am glad that you worked things out - how did the facebook announcement go??

Blessed - good thing you aren't working - sounds like IVF is a full time job! (And by not working, I mean regular hours...I am sure you are working harder than most of us!!) Hope the US goes well today!

AFM, exhausted! I was in bed last night at 9 and slept until 6...feel like I could go right back to bed. I have a long busy day today and then the funeral out of town tomorrow. Counting down to Friday when I can tell the fam!! Have a good day!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, I'm really glad you guys were able to clear the air. Those are stressful things you're both dealing with and it'll be easier now that he's voiced his worries. Now a bunch of flowers will really seal the apology and move you guys onward. What's his email, I'll let him know! :haha: J/K!
Congrats on announcing it to everyone, how fun!

ER, what you have there is a weak man. A weak man will never be a good fit for a strong woman like yourself. You need an equal as your partner and I bet you find that when you graduate and work in the legal field. Absolutely make everything legal, that way his wages can simply be garnished if he doesn't pay. I'm so sorry for the hurt he is causing you. :hugs:


Hi Sugarlys! I'm glad things are keeping you busy, Friday will come faster. How far away is the funeral? I really think that telling everyone this weekend will be such a joyous event. Have a good day!

OK, gotta get my stuff together and head on out. I'll let you know if there's anything exciting about the US! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ersurgeongirl- So he says he needed an escape from a relationship where he hardly sees you at all, and a baby that he supposedly discussed with you and wanted and isn't born yet? And his way to escape was to sleep with someone else while he is supposed to be working? Wow, what a winner. I'm glad you have come to terms with moving on and just taking care of you and your baby. Thank god you have your family to help you for now get out of the situation. And good for you turning down living at a place you dislike under his money, as that's just a way for him to try to control you. I think he is going to have a rude awakening with all of this, he wanted less responsibility, now he'll have more responsibility and less of the benefit.

Sugarlys - good luck with your busy day and the funeral. I hope it's a beautiful goodbye that you can all share. As for sleep, I wish I could tell you it gets better but I'm still tired! I'm in the second trimester now but I'm 13 w2d and still not change. I cried last night for pretty much no reason, gotta love those hormones! We put on Facebook two different things. I put, 'what rhymes with maybe and starts with a b? October 2012' as my status, and K put ' we are expanding our house by two feet in October' on his status. I think some ppl still don't get his, lol.

Blessed- for sure keep us posted! Hope it goes well, and thanks about the announcement congrats.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

but hey, on the good side of things.... ive been able to find baby's heartbeat with my doppler every other day. I decided to opt into all the screening... just in case he decides to fight me and say im an unfit mother and that i dont have the baby's best interest in mind. trying to finish up papers last minute... be back later.


----------



## blessedlife

ER, I think you're smart to cover all your bases, but I can't see anyone being able to prove you are anything other than a strong, loving mother. What's the baby's average heartbeat. I've heard that you can predict the sex based on that. :flower:


The clinic called with my doses for tonight. They further reduced my follistim to 25!!!! (Down from 100 which was down from 150). I've had four nights of injections, tonight will be #5, & my estrogen is 933. They also said to add the third injectible, Ganirelex, tonight. I'm kinda excited b/c that is supposed to be added for about three nights and then trigger so we're moving right along! They said my follicles were growing just fine.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - sweet, sounds like the meds are doing just what they are supposed to. You are so close! Good luck with the new stuff, I don't know if you get side effects from all this but I'm hoping not for you.

Ersurgeongirl- the testing is really nothing, blood taken, and an ultrasound or two. You get to see your babes more often! Plus you don't have to do anything with the info. It's just a precaution. I don't think I'd have amino done if they were concerned. To me I just want the not risky things. I don't think he can say that based off not testing but who knows what he'll do when faced with papers


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks Hopeful! Ummm, the one side effect I've noticed is that I'm really gassy. :blush:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Don't worry, I'm a gas machine too :lol:

Babys hb is between 150-160 every time. The bf and his mom called me today begging me to move in with his parents so they can help raise the baby..... oh hell to the mother fucking no! I have my own parents and they are better than yours... hei doesn't know that his mom knows... hehehe. He has now offered to let me stay in his house and he moves out and also buy me a brand new car and he would make the payments.... no, all you need to do is stop making payments and I'm out on the street with no transportation to work. He must think I'm stupid or something....


----------



## blessedlife

ER, I can't imagine living with my ex's parents, miserable! You've got it right that he keeps offering help/$$ but in ways that he would maintain control over you. He wants you to live in a place that's his, drive a car that's his all while he's doing exactly what he wants?? I don't think so! :growlmad::ninja: You are so smart to make it legal and just get the money he should be paying so you live your life in a manner that is right for you and your baby! Have you heard anything back from your parents' attorney? I'm so glad you have family you can depend on during this.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- haha, me too of the gas, one of my fun pregnancy things, so start getting used to it now! So day two of the new drug! One more to go?

Ersurgeongirl - blessed is right, he is looking for a way to keep control over you. Althought, I'm sure he's doing it as well if there is court involvement so he can say 'hey I offered her this this and this and she refused. What do you mean by his mom knows? Knows that he cheated or that you are seeking the money through legal means? Either way I'm sure his parents will support him even though he is a dumbass, as that's what parents are supposed to do. I'm thinking back to when you told them you were pregnant, and their odd reaction. Do you think they knew their sons behavior or that he wasn't ready to be a responsible dad, and that's why they werent immediately supportive?


----------



## blessedlife

So they are re-upping my Follistim to 100, which I think is still a pretty low dose. The US showed follies are growing but my place doesn't talk too much about specifics, they just said everything is moving along as it should. I think I'll have at least another 4 days of injections. Tomorrow I just do blood work, then I go to school for an "exam" (only 12 questions!) in one class and a quiz in another. After that I signed up for a clinic to learn how to suture. BUSY!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- I'm sure they are very familiar with altering the dosages to get exactly what they want to see. Then it's harvest time!! Suture clinic sounds awesome! Do you guys practice on piglets or something like science class? Get good at that! Everyone appreciates a doc who can leave them the smallest scar!

Well now for my fun day, and I mean fun sarcastically. So I'm sure you all remember the stuff about our roof. Well we filed and served the individuals necessary, and they have like five days left to deal with it/respond. So today just after noon got my son up from nap and as I come back in our living room I see the one guys truck drive by. Not hard to notice as the company decal is on the rear window. So his friend lives 3 doors down ( I know awkward huh) so I just thought 'okay he's allowed to visit his friend' and thought nothing of it. Well about five minutes after the drunk father's van with ladder atop comes driving there also. Well the father has never been over there, really has no business there, so now I'm nervous. He gets out and walks up to the house gawking at mine the entire way. At this point I'm thinking that maybe the guy three doors over is going to have his roof done. I cant prevent them from working. About 25 minutes later when my son and I are in the kitchen having lunch, I hear the two loud vehicles start up. Then I see the youngest son out my front window on the sidewalk. He walked onto the road and starts taking pictures on my home, while I'm inside. Well I lost it, Burt's into tears and started shaking, watched out the windows scared that the others are coming on the property, etc. they waited in running cars until he walked back over to then got in and they drove off all slow and staring.
So I contacted my legal advisor and she got very annoyed. She said it is not at all acceptable under the circumstances of the case and that we both have legal representation. Their lawyer should have called ours to have a time arranged to come and take photos if necessary, and not the clients do it. It's not illegal what they did, but definately not how it should have been handled. She said that she would immediately be contacting their lawyer to make him aware of his clients actions.
What the hell? I'm sorry but taking a photo from yards away which will not show ant detail is not going to help their case any, so was that done simply to intimidate me?


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, it's okay. :hugs: Here's my guess at what they were thinking. They were thrown for a loop when they saw you were actually taking legal action against them. I'm sure in the past a threat of lien got unsatisfied customers to pay and leave them alone. So they get together to talk about it and probably drink. They have a limited understanding of the law but they've seen some tv and they think they need evidence, "Brilliant"! They stumble back to their cars and take pics of the house to say, "See, it's not so bad!" I'm sure they're patting themselves on the back. However, none of the pics mean squat since you had the roof fixed. They're just in a state of denial/stress realizing that they are finally going to be held accountable for their shoddy work.

It was smart to contact your lawyer, they'll be reprimanded for what they did. That should go nicely with their hangover. I'm sorry it made you scared, stupid idiot boys.

Oh, and I do think we work on pig's feet. Better to learn a pig's foot than on a person! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's not very bright of them that's for sure. Especially after the last time he showed up here after being told not to, that we'd call the cops. Man these guys just won't learn. I bet they will use that they were just visiting a friend as an excuse. But I'm sorry all three of you show up and take pics of my house, I think that was the motive and the neighbor was a cover for it. Oh, I forgot to mention, I have a picture of him walking out front of my house and of the vehicles parked on my street. Like to see them deny it now. I know my emotional state is a mess cause of hormones, but I kept as level headed as I could, I didn't call the police for nothing, I had the presence of mind to take the pics, and was able to clearly speak to my lawyer. This is really hard while being pregnant. My poor husband having to call his crying wife from work and not able to leave or do anything, it's killing him too. He made a joke that he just wants permission from our lawyer to go over there and smack them all upside the head, maybe knock some sense into them, lol.

I'm okay now, I just hate that fearful, 'I don't know what they are going to do to us next' feeling. They have been irrational and unpredictable so far, so who knows?
As for the roof is fixed, the only part we got fixed was the tops of the peaks and the portion they left unshingled and exposed, as well as roof vents in the proper locations. We still need the roof replaced as they didn't use ice and water guard or do valleys, so by next winter we could have a leak. It's okay for temporary basis.

I love they I was right about pigs. It must be because their skin is as close as you can get to a humans in an animal? I couldn't imagine chicken or turkey, trying to sew up those friggin things after stuffing them is so hard, the skin just tears. Anyways enough about dad animals, are you managing to keep organized, or is all this overload getting to ya?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

His parents knows he cheated, he wouldn't tell them! He told them we got into a big argument and I'm leaving him.... Sure, try to make me look like the bad guy... Too bad they already knew from me! Hahaha.my sisters boss just paid for a mani/pedi for me... She works at a nail salon.


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, I completely understand that horrible feeling. You did everything right and make sure you get an extra big hug from hubby when he comes home.

As for staying organized, I'm doing okay. I thrive under pressure, one of the reasons I want to be an ER doc, maybe b/c I don't have time to stress about it. I have a big calendar on my desk and as long as that is accurate I'm okay but I've left a few things off lately and that seriously stresses me out. It's helped that the clinic said that the follicles that grow a steady pace have the best chance for mature eggs so I'm willing for this to take all the time it needs when I normally have NO patience! 

ER, I'm glad his parents know the truth. What an ass to try and make you look like the bad guy when he's flying in another woman! :growlmad: I'm also glad you got a mani/pedi. I love them, they just brighten up you world. :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey ladies,
I am home from the funeral....long day. I will respond later, but just thought I'd pop in to say hey!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- what a moron. How'd his parents react when you told them? I can't believe he couldn't even fess up to his own mother. Real men cannot lie to their mothers like that! Anyways time to get moving on with your life and enjoy being preggers. It'll be time soon to start feeling the baby move! Those moments are indescribable, and oh so special!

Sugarlys- :hugs: hope it went okay.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm at his house packing my stuff. I haven't shaved my legs in like a month and I haven't trimmed the hedges either. I just had a feeling he was cheating, but I didn't know if it was a true gut feeling or hormonal pregnancy stuff... So I haven't slept with him since my bfp... And I didn't shave anything either, whats the point lol. So here I am packing and his shower has been running for a good 30-40 minutes now and I'll be talking a good 30-40 min shower


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Enjoy it! You need a mommy massage. I think I do too! After all this stress I'm getting a docs note and going for massages and claiming them under insurance. It's going to feel amazing! Are you planning on shaving? You'll probably clog the drain with the hair, lol, it'd serve him right.


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful42nd said:


> Are you planning on shaving? You'll probably clog the drain with the hair, lol, it'd serve him right.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey ladies... Just wanted to say I Am going through a backwards cycle now... I was awake almost all night last night with extreme nausea felt great all day and since about 6 I'm extenemly nauseous again... Almost to the point of vomit! So I'm in bed and I'll be back later.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh man tainted, so sorry!

I really need to catch up with everyone.
The ex's cousin's gf who is/was like3 or 4 weeks behind me has been diagnosed with blighted ovum. She goes for 1 more ultrasound to see if there's growth. But there's no heartbeat.

The ex is now laying in bed with her.... ugh.
But last night I had a very attractive coworker reach out to me and somehow we ended talking on the phone for like 3 hours! He's a good guy, but I know that I would only want a physical relationship with him (damn hormones are making me crave sex :lol: ) as hes 11 almost 12 years older than me, divorced, with 3 kids he pays child support for. Not exactly upgrading from the ex.


----------



## blessedlife

Very busy day. Blood work, ultra-sound, two quizzes and I learned how to suture. I also found out that I did very well on that national exam I took last week. :thumbup:

ER, good call on not hooking up with a coworker for "just physical". That would become very awkward!!! I've heard that you become very horny during pregnancy...guess the rumors are true! :winkwink:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I still think we might engage in a friends with benefits type deal... He knows I'm hurt and not ready for anything serious but we are already planning to go to baseball games and helping me move when I'm ready... When I see him at work all I think about is...well, you know ;)

Oh shitballs, I bought a maternity bra yesterday and it fit fine, upgrade to a 40 D from a 38 large C... My boobs grew overnight. They are over flowing! Omg, good thing I only paid $15 for this one sheesh! But this is going to sound horrible, but maternity bras can be fun... I mean they have clasps to pull down the cups but still provide support!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls... Feeling a bit better! 
Ergirl! I'm proud of you! I don't know that I would have the strength that u have to not just forgive him for the baby! And that would be wrong of me! So I am very very very proud of you! Older guys are great my last bf was many many many many many years older than me and one of the better relationships I've had! Keep up the strength! You rock. Oh an tell your friend to keep going for ultrasounds.. I read up on this and there are lots of women who don't listen to the doctor and a couple weeks later the heartbeat is found.. I cat remember why it happens that way but the babies are perfectly normal too! 
Congrats blessed I'm proud of you too for doing so well and going through all of this too. You are a pretty amazing woman! :) 
Sugarlys.. Tomorrow is the day right??? I'll bet you are bursting with excitement to tell them! Yay!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg tainted you're so far along already!

I'm pretty much done talking to the ex until he comes home, he just keeps sayingnthe same things about money and taking his house and etc. Not really productive.

I had a convo with my coworker last night...I confessed that I'm not sure what I want or need right now but I don't want my 2nd trimester libido increase to influence our starting relationship. He understands, I mean him and his ex wife have 3 kids, the youngest being 4, so he kinda knows pregnancy stuff, which is nice. He told me he's been attracted to me since he first met me back in November/December and he asked my coworkers about me (we work at the same place, just different locations in the building. My location closes before his does so if I'm working late, Im assigned to help his location out) and they told them I had a fiancé. I secretly been attached to him since we first met as well. He looks like he's 27 at the oldest, but when I found out he's divorced with 3 kids, I was like ehhhhh, that's drama. The ex and I were in a rocky position because he wanted to start a family back then but I didn't because I don't hit my one year mark at work until September so starting our family before January would mean no fmla. I wish I knew what I did now but then I'm okay because I'm growing a beautiful human being. He's picking up his boys today, he has today and tomorrow off, I'm not sure if we are hanging out late tomorrow or Sunday when his boys go home. He says he gives excellent massages... Hehehe.
Presentation next Tuesday, doc appts/ultrasounds Wednesday..woo hoo!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys - are you getting excited? I know you were planning on Easter but what day? Can't wait to hear!

Tainted- that's weird that things have changed around, maybe try moving your pills as sleep is really important? Hope you are okay, your so far along, before you know it youll be halfway there.

Ersurgeongirl -I don't know what to say, justbe careful I guess. Co worker relationships even the friends with benefits type have a way of spinning out of control quickly. I think you should take some time for yourself to evaluate what changes have happened in your life, but I'd this is what you want and see as best for you, then have fun. So hows life at the 'rents? They taking good care of you?

Blessed- sounds like lots of increasing pressure in the midst of the final part of injections. Talk about hectic. Hope you are well and congrats on the if test high score! Knew you could do it!

Me? Well I'm grumpy today, not feeling good does that, especially when the DH got up early on his day off and woke both me and the baby an hour early. Just my luck, he doesn't even get why I was upset about that lost sleep. The baby was cranky all morning (wonder why) and I told him that I've had one day he let me sleep in in like two years. He doesn't seem phased. Well it's my niece's birthday today and my brother in laws was on Wednesday, so we are heading there for a BBQ celebration, indoors as its pretty chilly out. He got a smoker as a present from his dad (a Texan) so he's doin up ribs and chicken! Yum :) now just trying to do laundry and pack up everything necessary, while cleaning. I love my husband but he can be a real lazy ass. He's downstairs playing video games while life happens without him. Men make women into nags!
Anyways Happy Easter to you all, enjoy your families and time off, if you get it :)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. I'm getting quite achy. I'm not in pain for the most part, just uncomfortable and my belly is looking like a pincushion. I'm moving like an old lady!!! To think they're going to get bigger for about four more days, but if that's what they need, so be it. I think retrieval will be on Tuesday which works out well, I have an exam on Monday. I'm going to look funny moving like a snail to my assigned chair in the auditorium. :jo: 

Hi Sugarlys, hope everything is going okay. So exciting you're going to share the new!!!

Hiya Tainted! What's shakin' in your life? Sorry you're not feeling great, hope you spring back fast.

ER, good luck with everything. I've never been successful at "friends with benefits". I was never able to be physical with a man without becoming emotionally attached. How are your parents handling everything? I hope they're spoiling you. :hugs:

Hopeful, sorry you didn't get to sleep in. What if you and DH agree that tomorrow (Sat) he gets up with the baby so you can sleep in? That BBQ sounds fantastic. I have family in Texas and in Missouri that own BBQ restaurants, LOVE it! You're right about men, I've told K that it's his fault I nag!

K is going to his brother's for Easter weekend since his wife has to study all weekend for Monday's exam. My mom is wonderful and loves babies so she got K's niece, 8 months old, a little dress sewn by local villagers when she was in Belize. Who thinks she's ready for more grandchildren???


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls!
Sorry I have been absent for a few days....worked yesterday and then went to friends for dinner last night. This morning we went to church and then out for breakfast.
Tonight is the big night to tell my family and I am SO nervous..haha not sure why, because I know they will be excited but I still am. We are telling hubby's family on Monday. I will let you know how it goes.

Blessed - do you have to have the needles in your stomach?? Yikes if you do! Good for you for doing well on your exam! Hope you are feeling okay other than that - good luck with studying!!

Hopeful - sorry that your day didn't start out good...hope you enjoy your bbq afternoon!! It is really sunny here today, but still a bit chilly. We are having a bbq at my parents tonight...steak!

Tainted - sorry that things aren't going well for you again!! Man you have really had a rough go! When does Phil come home next? Getting excited for your us?

ER - I hope you are doing okay and all I would say is be careful. Emotions can be such tricky things and it is so important that you do whatever you can to take care of your baby's mother!! I am so glad your family is able to be there for you.

AFM, just about to go have a nap, clean the house (maybe!!) and then head to my parents! I'll tell you all about it tonight!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck!!! I forgot to mention to you ladies that yesterday when out shopping with my sister we stopped at Thyme maternity. They had a deal that if you bought a pair of pants and a shirt you get $20 off. So I found some jeans on sale for $29 and a shirt for $19, so $28 for a new outfit! Love it, the jeans are soooo comfy.
My bump is growing a bit I took a pic I'll have to load it up when I get on the CPU, which is rare. I'm in a better mood now! Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

We are taking his boys out for ice cream tomorrow night after I get off work. The ex wants to buy me a new car as part of his child support payments, which is greatly appreciated since my car is slowly dying/costing me a lot in repairs. I told him I wasn't sure because if he starts missing payments and the car gets repo'ed I'm screwed. So I'm trying to convince him to get a line of credit and then pay for the car in full from the line of credit so I don't have to worry about repo and he won't have to communicate with me about it, but he wants documentation... I'm like... Okay, well opening the loc is documentation, paying the car in full is documentation, and ur monthly payments are proof too, but he wants it to be recognized thru the courts. I don't think they do that, but I'm playing dumb and saying sure... We will make sure of it. We'll see how that goes. I'm not a horrible person but when Kobe Bryant cheated, she got a what, 10 million dollar ring? A car is small change compared to that ;)


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone!
Well it went great!! They are all so excited - especially my mom!!
A great evening...heading to bed! Hope you are all enjoying your long weekend! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh that's so exciting!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Great news Sugarlys, now on to his parents :) have a wonderful Easter!

Great day with the family yesterday. The smoked ribs and chicken were sooooo good! My son went haywire after the carrot cake, was all over the place squealing for almost two hours! He slept great last night, let us sleep till 8! That was so nice, haven't had that in ages!


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, so happy that telling your family was great! How fun that you can now share your experience w/ your mom. :flower: And yes, I give myself the shots in my belly fat below my belly button.

Hopeful, I think you've found the answer, carrot cake for the little guy and you'll get to sleep! :winkwink:

K left this morning for his family's get together. This is a the worst part of med school, missing out on family time. Well, have to get ready for my doctor appointment, TMI: my nipples hurt! Wasn't expecting that during the shots. Is that normal??? :shrug:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Could very well be normal! Hormones do crazy things! Good luck at the doc's and cram hard. It's really too bad you'll have to miss out on family time, but hey, when you ate a doc and get paid super well you can take long vacations and spend loads of time with them and little one then :) keep us posted on how it goes!

Ersurgeongirl - sounds like relationship. Meeting the kids is a step that I wouldn't take till I was more serious with a guy. For a physical relationship I would stay far away from that type of situation. Just my two cents, good luck!


----------



## blessedlife

I trigger tonight!!!!!!!! Egg collection Monday morning!!!! There are 12 follicles that are about 20x20, maybe a few smaller ones, I hope it's enough. Sooo excited. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ER, I was thinking the same thing about meeting the kids. That's definitely a big thing in any relationship and not a "friends w/ benefits" thing. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, the typo "ate a doc" made me laugh out loud! You're right though, once I'm actually a physician, my schedule will be a lot nicer! :haha:


----------



## Sugarlys

Blessed - what does trigger mean? So Monday they take an egg and mix it in a petrie dish? Sorry, I know you have explained this before, but I forget it!!
Very exciting stuff - I am sorry you are spending the weekend studying!! What year are you in of med school again? I am sure it will be worth it when you are all done!


----------



## blessedlife

No apologies necessary Sugarlys! My follicles are at a size that the doc wants to retrieve them from my ovaries. In order to do this, they have to be primed, as if they were about to be ovulated. So, to get them primed I have two shots of hCG that I give myself at exactly 11 pm tonight. That's the "trigger", the two hCG shots. Then, 36 hours later, around 10 am on Monday morning, they knock me out, take out the follicles (with hopefully mature eggs in the centers) and hand them off to the embryologist who immediately injects one of K's sperm into each mature egg. (That process is called ICSI) Then we see how many fertilize.

I'm 6 weeks away from finishing my second year. Third year begins July 3rd.

have you talked to your mom today?


----------



## blessedlife

So hard to study!!! :wacko: I hope all of you are enjoying your weekend. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey blessed, I am thrilled for you! So Monday is the retrieval, then later Monday you have a test? Wow, you are crazy busy! I hope they all develop into nice blastocysts for you. So they plan to put three in right?
As for my typo :haha: lol, typing in a rush on my iPhone is not always a good thing. My best by far was talking with another group of ladies. I commented on sperm analysis results and put 'lab worker' but somehow autocorrect made it 'lab wiener' without me noticing. At least I made lots of stressed out ladies nearly pee their pants :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Wow blessed this is all so exciting! How long does it take for them to mature? And when do they do the actual IVF? Jeez! You are doing this plus school! You are an amazing woman! I'm very proud of u! 
I'm so happy that you mom was ecstatic Sugarlys! I sure am happy for you! How are u feeling lately? And sickness? Tiredness? Ya know ... Anyone out there like me? Lol
Hopeful I can't wait to see your pic! I'll upload one when I get home! 
ER how is the whole situation? And how are YOU really doing?!? Is this effecting your health at all? Gosh your strong id be such a mushy mess! I'm so happy u are doing well-ish 

AFM... I was hit with the tired wall.... Finally! I just wanna sleep all the time! And I started throwing up again.. Twice this am! So cruel! Lol I'm in Edmonton at my sisters place! And I'm 19 weeks Monday.... Half way in a week... Isn't that nutty? And frig I'm Sooo excited for Wednesday.... What do u ladies think I'm having? I think it's a boy! Phil thinks its a girl! 
I'm not too bad even tho I'm throwing up... I don't feel shitty in between for the most part! 
I get to hide eggs tonight for the kids... EXCITED!! 
Ok happy Easter ladies! Night!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Lab wiener :lol:

So movie night with the boys was awesome. They are sooo cute, aged 9,7,4. Half way through the movie 2 of the joys fell asleep, one started snoring so he laid him across his lap to sleep. He's such a good dad from the moments I got to see, he's very sweet and caring. Speaking of sweet and caring, he held my hand during the entire movie, something the ex did once in 4 years. It was a really nice night.

In a way, it's good that he has his boys because I don't want to distract him from his boys or take away time from them so it allows me to leave some space between us and take things slow.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone,
Yes my parents are so excited. But, I told them they can't tell anyone for a few weeks and they are dying at that! haha. 

Tainted - sorry you are feeling rough again...man, you have not had an easy go of it! I am thinking "girl". What does Phil have? Girl and a boy? Hope you get feeling better!

Blessed - wow! I am so excited for you! I also thought you had an exam Monday? Wonder woman!!

ER - I hope you are doing okay!

Hopeful - hope you guys are having a good weekend..hah lab wiener...hilarious!

AFM, I am feeling good. I can eat breakfast again. But, I am in the YIKES stage. Like, wow am I ready to be a mother? Will my body ever go back to normal? Will I ever get to sleep in again? haha I guess these are normal emotions! Anyway, off to my parents for lunch later on...enjoy your day!


----------



## blessedlife

Hoppy Easter everyone! ;) 

Hopeful, that was very nice of you to make stressed out ladies laugh. Can't go wrong w/ a "lab weiner". lol Yes, they are putting three in (FX'd we have three great embies to do so) and then hopefully freezing some. I rescheduled my Monday exam for Tuesday. I'll be under general anesthetic and couldn't drive anyway. 

Tainted, hiya sweetie! The embryologist will be able to tell if the eggs w/in the follicles are mature immediately. Mature eggs will have a barr body, a tiny clump of material in the outer membrane. The mature ones get a sperm. My RE likes to do IVF on day three with 8-cell embies. If you wait for day 5, there is a higher risk of the embryo splitting and getting identical twins. Identical twins have higher safety risks, not to mention the fact he's putting in three embryos already!!!!

I'm so bummed that pregnancy is so rough for you. You know what I hope this latest bout is? The finale of your allergic reaction to pregnancy. You know when something puts up one last battle before dying out completely? I so hope that after this, you really ARE better and can FINALLY enjoy being pregnant. BTW, I'm guessing girl. :pink:

Sugarlys, that's so funny that your parents have to wait now. You were dying to tell them and now they can't wait to tell others. Heehee! 

ER, hi! Hope you have a great Sunday. How are the papers coming along? When are you done with school?

AFM, I'm happy that I'm done with shots!!!! This morning I only go in for blood work and then I'm back to the books. I did have a question I'd like opinions on... What would you girls do in my position: Would you wait until two weeks after IVF to go to the doc and find out if you're pregnant or would you do HPTs at home. The argument for waiting is that if they're negative HPTs, you are miserable during your TWW, knowing it didn't work and just waiting for confirmation. On the flip side, one woman put it well that getting all the negatives was letting her down easy so she knew what was coming. Thoughts?

Ladies, have a lovely Easter (if you celebrate it) and enjoy your families. :hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'd poas. But then again, I was a poas addict in the tww. The sheer excitement of watching the tests get darker and and darker was amazing


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Happy Easter! :bunny:

I'm doing okay. Felt ill this morning, but it's fading now. Have an Easter brunch at 11:45 to get to so put baby down for a nap and am just trying to get prepared to go. Flat ironed my hair this morning so I feel a little more put together today. Doesn't happen often anymore as being a mom time gets eaten up pretty quick.

Sugarlys- love that everyone is thrilled. Them keeping the secret now relieves you having to as much. As for your panic state, don't worry so much, it's all worth it.
Your body will never be the same but thats not so bad. Sleeping in, well if you've got a supportive guy it can happen, breastfeeding does make it tricky though. And you are ready, you figure it out as you go, and don't let other ladies fool you, that's what every first time mom does! It's a fun ride :) I'm a reader, I really liked 'the mother of all pregnancy books' by Ann Douglas. It's made for Canadians. I'm in the middle of 'the mother of all toddler books' right now. Knowledge is power!

Ersurgeongirl - glad you had a good time. I really hope his heart doesn't get wrapped up in this as it seems like he's a really good guy. As for you how's the school stuff? The pregnancy? You have a scan soon right?

Blessed- it sounds like you are ready. Well hope you are enjoying your Easter weekend studying, lol, and good luck tomorrow. We will be thinking about you! So that's great you can move the exam like that!

Tainted- I agree with Blessed, it's one last fight before it gives in. I vote girl, I'm not sure why, but I do. Maybe I should reserve my guess until the bump pic is posted.


----------



## blessedlife

Ladies, I need all your positive mojo. Went to get my blood test and they had a prescription waiting for me. Just yesterday the doc did my US and told me not to be concerned if my estrogen levels go down a bit b/c we had stopped the stimulating meds (shots) and are now just coasting to the retrieval. Well, my estrogen levels jumped to over 4100 overnight. They've put me on a max dose of a med to bring it down. My biggest fear is that if it doesn't come down before Thursday, we won't be able to do the transfer. So I'm drinking coconut milk (also supposed to help), gatorade and water. She's going to text me my numbers from this am this afternoon. What I do have going for me in this crap is that I'm not swollen and I feel fine. So no symptoms of OHSS but this was not something I was expecting. It also took ALL morning to get the damn Rx filled. This is not good. :dohh:


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh blessed... I'm sending all the positive I possibly can!! It will all work out I'm sure of it. Just pop those meds and before u know it you'll have your head in the toilet too! I would poas and negatives don't mean negative remember... Lol I got negatives for more than a week! 

ER glad you had fun! And keeping your mind off of everything! How was your Easter? 
Hopeful everyone around me is saying girl... So u aren't the only one! I think there are about 3 people who think boy plus me! Old wives tales all point to female. The acne the throwing up the high heart rate... I dunno I just feel like its a boy! 

Sugarlys it's cute how the tables have turned a little for your parents! Haha when do u tell his parents! And the stage u are at.. Totally normal! I think about that often! It's like I get waves of HOLY SHIT IM HAVING A BABY!!!! To I can't wait to be a mom I know I'll do awesome... Lol join the crazy train! 

The kids had a ton of fun this morning! I woke up with a sore throat in hopes that it's just because I was snoring all night or something! I'm wrapped in a blanket drinking tea and gonna gargle with salt water! No vomit today! Got to enjoy life! Lol!
We are having turkey dinner and celebrating dad and my brother in laws birthday this evening! 
Wish u girls were all closer! Lol have a great day!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed :flower:
I am praying for you and hope that it starts to decrease soon. I'm choosing to think positive that they have already taken a downward turn from last bloodwork and that the new meds will further reduce it. I think if you had ohss you would feel it, so just keep you head in that book studying and try not to panic. Have you called K and told him? You need his support right now. :hugs: it's going to work out!


----------



## blessedlife

This morning's blood work: estrogen at 6373, but I feel fine! :shrug: Took my pills, hope it drops like a rock. K is home now, he's good at giving hugs.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

:hugs: found this site
https://www.livestrong.com/article/258592-how-to-lower-estrogen-levels-with-food/


----------



## blessedlife

That is great Hopeful, thank you so much. I already forwarded it on to K and he's reading it right now before he goes to the store. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone! Wow, busy day on our forum!
haha it is killing my parents!! They are thrilled though...my mom owns a two door suv and now she is looking for a new car because she wants something with 4 doors. We are telling hubby's family tomorrow night at Easter dinner. We have our dogs tshirt all ready! 

Blessed - prayers for you! Why can't they do the transfer if your levels don't come down? Wow, so much to think about!

Tainted - thanks for the advice....glad you weren't sick today...hoping the sore throat is better!! 

Hopeful - thanks! And yes, hubby is very supportive and at times I think that he is more excited than I am!! He was ready to tell people weeks ago! Glad you guys had a nice day.

AFM, one more day off still! Going to sleep in and relax for the day before we go to hubby's parents for dinner. I will definitely update you about how it goes!


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha Blessed, if you eat all those fiberous and coniferous foods...look out!! ;)


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, the problem is with the ovaries becoming overstimulated which can happen with very high levels of estrogen. It can lead to a medical crisis called OHSS where I'd be hospitalized. If my ovaries become over stimulated they will begin to secrete fluid into the abdominal cavity. I will swell up and look about 6 months pregnant. This enormous amount of fluid, along with too much hormone in my system is a medical crisis as well as very painful. 

Currently, I feel okay. My ovaries are sore but that's normal, they're really big right now. I'm not swollen and I feel fine but if my estrogen level doesn't go down and then I got pregnant, the amount of hormones and fluid my great big ovaries would produce would land me in the ICU. As well as monitoring my levels through blood work, they'll do an US on Wednesday to see what my ovaries look like and if there's any fluid. For now it's just coconut milk, medication and broccoli for me! 

I LOVE that your mom is already wanting a four door! That's really why I think if we get pregnant I will want to move back to Missouri, to be near family. It's just so great to be able to include them, especially when they're as excited as yours. :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh gottcha. Wow, that sounds serious!
How are you feeling today? I hope all your levels have gone down!! Thinking of you today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck with another blood test and with egg retrieval. I sincerely hope your levels have dropped in response to your meds. It just has to work out!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So I'm being held at a local hospital overnight. I woke up with what seems to be food poisoning... Extreme diarrhea and vomiting. My blood sugars are fine but they need to observe me to make sure my blood doesn't become acidic from extreme dehydration and lack of food. But good thing is that they did an ultrasound on me and I'm measuring 13 weeks. Baby was using my uterus as a trampoline, it kept kicking and jumping! Soooo amazing.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope you feel better. Food poisoning sucks! So baby is right on track?

Blessed- I am thinking of you, hope the anesthesia went okay, and you are recovering nicely with lower estrogen numbers.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Thanks, yeah no definite diagnosis yet but it's either an international bug (i work around travelers) or food poisoning but no one else in my family has gotten sick. Baby kept moving so it was hard to do a crown to rump measurement, their measurement put me at 13w0d and I'm actually 13w2d, so not much of a difference. 

On a romantic note, new guy and I hung out last night. We got wrapped up in the moment and ended up fooling around. We enjoyed every moment of it, it was magical. He's only been divorced since march of last year, but he hasn't been with anyone since then. His friends try hooking him up with dates but he said the connection wasn't there, but he feels it with me, which is mutual. It's awesome.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. We got 13 eggs and they'll call tomorrow with how many fertilized. They won't do a transfer this week, all will have to be frozen. I'm so upset. It'll be almost two months due to the process before we can even try. Now I'm worrying about how many will fertilize and how many will make it through the freezing process. The RE said the success rates of frozen are a little better than fresh but I'm so sad that it will be so long.:cry:

ER, I'm sorry you're in the hospital and hope you feel better soon. Food poisoning is awful. :hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Aww blessed, it's going to be okay. Good things come to those that wait. They are just waiting for your extra special embryo to be ready


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed, so sorry it can't happen yet. So are you okay? Like the estrogen/hyperstimulation thing....any word? 13 is just wonderful! It should be great with lots fertilizing, you'll definately have 3 to put in there, you should even have 6 for two goes, not that you will need it. So why is frozen odds better?


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful42nd said:


> Blessed, so sorry it can't happen yet. So are you okay? Like the estrogen/hyperstimulation thing....any word? 13 is just wonderful! It should be great with lots fertilizing, you'll definately have 3 to put in there, you should even have 6 for two goes, not that you will need it. So why is frozen odds better?

I'm okay. They didn't tell me what my estrogen level was today, I guess when they call tomorrow I can ask. He gave me a study to read about why frozen works better but I haven't read it. Thank you for the kind words, I'm just bummed! I really hope you're right and many survive the freeze.


----------



## Sugarlys

Sorry Blessed :( I am sure that you are disappointed...waiting is the worst. Hopefully being frozen will give you that extra "umph" that you need! Fingers are crossed for some fertilized eggs!!

ER - feel better soon - I am glad you are where you can be well taken care of! Get better soon!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So I've decided the baby's name.. Emelie Kay or Leo Daniel


----------



## Taintedlove

Very adorable names, Er! And it super sucks to have food poisoning I had it in university for a couple weeks... Yikes couldn't imagine doing it while pregnant and diabetic! I hope u heel quickly! And good for you for moving along with your life!!! 

Blessed... That really sucks the bag! I don't quite understand every thing that is going on! Is it ok that I ask why you have to wait and it's 2 months from today? That's really tough, but if anyone can do it, it's totally you! 

How ya doing Sugarlys? Any new stuff happening?? 

Afm... I'm sick with a headcold it's like one thing after another! I'm feeling better tonight than when I woke up this morning! I had chainsaw throat which made my ears hurt and my nose was plugged! Now my nose is mega runny and it's sore from blowing it! My right ear is a bit sore and my throat is pretty much better! 

I can't wait until the ultrasound on Wednesday! I'm going insane! I want to know so badly now that we've decided to find out! My sister is coming with me to the ultrasound and Phil comes home that night... So I'm about to explode! Yayyyyyy:) 
Good night ladies!


----------



## blessedlife

ER, those are wonderful names. I hope you're feeling better!

Tainted, how exciting that Phil comes home the day you find out the sex...and that's TOMORROW!!! Have you thought of how you're going to tell him? To be honest, I'm glad you have a head cold instead of the hyperemisis coming back. Feel better sweetie, although I'm sure once tomorrow is here you'll be great. :hugs:

Sugarlys, how did telling his family go??? Can't wait to hear!

Hopeful, how are you feeling? Here's the link to the abstract of the article my RE gave me. It's just one study but 103 is a good study population and the results are staggeringly significant. It makes me want to do more research b/c if it's so much better to do FET, why does anyone do fresh. The reasons behind it were interesting, if you want the whole article I can scan and email it to you. It makes me feel better about having to do FET, that's for certain.

https://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(11)00835-1/abstract


The reason it's almost two months is the damn protocol again. I have to wait for my period, which may take two weeks from now. Then I start BC pills for 10 days, followed by Lupron injections growlmad:) for five days. Then I have estrogen injections that apparently K has to give me, twice a week for two weeks to build up the lining. Then, we can pretty much pick the day to do the transfer.

This morning I'm waiting for a phone call to tell me how many fertilized. Ladies I am in pain, they should have warned me how sore I would be. It really hurts. It feels like I did 10,000 sit-ups and if I twist or move too quick, OUCH! But as long as I move slow I'm good. As long as we have enough to do FET, the scheduling actually works better for me...I just HATE waiting and I wanna be preggo w/ my gals too!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks for the info Blessed. I'll definately read up as this fascinates me, plus id actually like to know what I'm talking about with you on here. :)
Sorry you have to wait, but let me tell you, even once your pregnant there is tons of waiting.

Right Tainted? Waiting to hear heartbeat the first time, waiting for ultrasounds, waiting to pass the first trimester safely, waiting to find out the sex! Can't wait to hear if we are all wrong and you right, or vice versa. Glad Phil is coming home the day of the good news, but too bad he couldn't be there with you. That is a pretty special ultrasound!

Ersurgeongirl - any signifigance to the names chosen? Or you just like them? I always like to ask that :) hope you are on the mend today!

Sugarlys- so can't wait to hear your baby's heartrate and see a pic :)
So is pregnancy what you thought it'd be?


----------



## blessedlife

Ten fertilized! :) :thumbup: :happydance: Now we all need to send positive mojo our embies way that they are all strong and survive the freeze. We'll get a call on Thursday to tell us how many made it. [-o&lt;


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey hey blessed!!! That's pretty great news! And it sucks that you have to wait that long but at least it's BC of a protocol and not just BC you have to wait in line for it or whatever... U can get the show on the road as soon as your period stops! Thanks for updating me BC I can be a lil duhhhh once n awhile! And I'll bet because it's YOUR eggs every single one of them will make it thru the freeze!!
I'm still sick but I can deal with it as long as my ears and throat dont hurt! The nose and cough I can manage without whining too much! Lol 
OMG!! I can't wait for tomorrow... It's like time is in slow motion... Gah!!! Lol I miss Phil so much it's stupid! This set of 3 weeks felt like forever! He may be delayed 2 days for a course that he is doing! Here's hopin not! 
And hopeful you're right you WAIT FOR EVERYTHING!!! Ahhhh! 
Lol it's beautiful today! I love it! +14 is what we are Aiming for! 
Anyways.. Off to work gals! And I have no idea how to tell him what we are having... Any ideas!?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Im out of the hospital!

As for names, leo was my grandpa, daniel is my father. Emelie just popped into my head, and kay is my middle name, my moms middle name, my cousins name, and my great uncle (my cousins dads) name


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- I just knew you'd have a ton! Perfect, sounds like everything is on track. I've got positive vibes sent for those enbies :thumbup:

ER - see, I just knew there was something significant about the names. When you go for just names you like it takes much longer. I don't think we can have another boy, we can't agree on a single name. No issue with the girl list though, just needs narrowing down now.

AFM- I'm tired, did groceries today, slugging in the big load was not fun. On the bright side I got pizza to bake for dinner! Yum yum, and no work involved!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, there's nothing better than pizza, especially when you're tired. Enjoy.
:)

Tainted, I can't think of a great way to tell Phil. Hmmmm... maybe a baby girl or baby boy onsie that says " I love my daddy" or something like that?

ER, I'm glad you're out of the hospital and on the mend. :flower:

Sugarlys, what are you up to? :)

Mirna, I hope you're still around and doing well. We miss you!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So the ultrasound tech is 80% sure it's going to be a Leo Daniel :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooo, exciting. A little boy :) congrats, boys are fun, but busy and oh so addicted to mommy. You two will be close.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Just wanted to post about my crazy day so far.
I hear ya. I must've twisted weird yesterday cause my inside of my knee as just killing, it hurts to bend and to lift it, or to push on it. It's a bit better today but turning over in bed last night was just torture!
Everything was going good this morning, fed my son some banana and a veggie/fruit muffin and had one myself. Let the dogs out, brought them back in and head downstairs to feed them and something is leaking from the ceiling tile! Eek, it was white so I thought, crap it's soapy water from the dishes I just washed, go up and check under the sink, pipes are just fine. Start scouring the kitchen and notice the liquid leaking from the fridge, open the door to an empty milk bag, three shelves covered in it, it drained all through the fridge to the floor by the baseboard and right through the basement ceiling. F$&#!! is all I can say. Cleaned what I could, chastised DH over text for breaking the bag as he was last one with the milk bags this morning, and had to run out the door to my docs appt! Was almost late getting myself and DS ready admidst all this was just crazy! Now I get to look forward to cleaning what I can't now later on when DH is home to move the fridge and such.

So my appt with my allergist was pretty useless, nothing has changed, just keep up with the same things, but only use the one if really necessary as I'm pregnant. My nose is very dry and irritated (hence the odd nosebleeds as of late). Anyways, since the appointment was at 11, had to skip Xavier's nap. He did really well till we got back. Tried to put him down at 11:55, he refused to sleep. Got him up and fed him lunch, we played and now he's in his crib.

So I am enjoying my downtime, and deciding what to make for dinner. I think shepherds pie sounds yummy. I'll sneak some veggies in the sauce on the meat and purée some into the mashed potato! Sneaky mummy I am :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Yuck blessed! That sucks! Especially milk! I hope ur day gets better from here on out! 
ER congrats on the boy! Hopefully things don't change between now and when ur half way! 
Ok ok I gotta jump in the shower and head off to my own ultrasound... My god I have to pee! How am I gonna hold this for another 2 hours! Lol


----------



## blessedlife

Yay for a boy ER! 

Hopeful, that sounds exhausting, trying to run around put out fires and missing nap time. I actually had an 1 1/2 nap today, I blame the fact I'm still recovering. I feel a bit better today but still feel like a donkey kicked me in the gut. Hope everyone is still sending positive thoughts to our embies that they keep growing and survive the freeze!

Tainted, I'm so excited to hear how it goes! One question, why do women talk about having a full bladder for egg transfer and now for an US???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, they overexaggerated. The instructions say to hold it for ages and drink like a liter of water. Soooo unnecessary! You only need it moderately full, I learned that the hard way. Just drink a glass of water before you head out and don't pee right before you go, works every time for me. It helps them push the uterus into the right place, I think.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls!
Sorry I have been MIA...I have been busy/exhausted!! 

Blessed - glad you are feeling better! Excited that 10 are fertilized. That is a great number!! How goes the studying? Luckily you have that to keep you busy and hopefully you can keep your mind off of the wait!

ER - how exciting ... a boy! I love the names you chose! How are you feeling? Glad to hear you are out of the hospital!

Tainted - can't wait to hear if it is a boy or a girl!! :) I wondered all day!!

Hopeful - sorry you had a hectic day - hope your knee is doing okay! Are you still feeling good?

AFM, a busy few days at work, but I am feeling good. I really feel like my "gut" is noticeable so I don't think I will be able to keep the secret much longer! My next Dr appt is next Friday (20th) so I am looking forward to that! 

Oh, and the in-laws are very excited! We had our dog dressed in the "i'm going to be a big sister" shirt...most ppl got it, but my husbands uncle, brother in law and nephew all thought we were getting a puppy!! Haha
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm good now Sugarlys, just was stressed earlier. It'll get cleaned up eventually, just had to wait for the non pregnant one to do the heavy lifting :wink:
As for the knee, it's better, I've tried to stay off it this aft/eve and it's not hurting as hch to touch. We made it to the docs, got out unscathed, he ate his lunch and thankfully had an hour and a half nap, which allowed me to make a shepherds pie for dinner.
The pregnancy is going well, I have round ligament pains when I move too suddenly, it's been for about a week, totally normal. It's like a sharp tearing sensation in the side/front of your tummy, that is quick but stops you for a second.
This weekend when we left Mandarin, we walked by a family waiting to be seated with a child who obviously had downs syndrome. It really got to me. I did some reading stain as now I'm concerned. I just worry that I wouldnt be able to be a good caregiver to a special needs baby, especially with my other child needing so much from me. I mean even without special needs it would be so difficult to deal with the shared time. I don't know wht I am concerned about this now, I am just thankful for the perfect baby we have and that we have been lucky so far this pregnancy. two gals that were ttc around the same time as me, one got her bfp on 3rd IUI, had a miscarriage and also had another implant eptopic and she lost both babies, her tube and ovary in one weekend. The other just got her first beta 60, 2nd beta 70, so they think she's losing it. Life can be so unfair sometimes. I ache for these gals but know I need to stay positive for my baby. Sorry, just venting a little. Ladies please say your prayers for these two, they need it more than ever right now.


----------



## Taintedlove

Boy boy boy boy boy boy boy boy boy boy boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:):):)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Holy boys! Wow, you were right and we all suck! Lol


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yay team blue! How exciting!


----------



## Sugarlys

Exciting!! I was wrong :)
I bet Phil is excited!!


----------



## blessedlife

Yay Tainted! This is a boy crazy thread! :haha: That's great you were right and we all were wrong. In our defense, you started out by saying all the girls in your family and such!!!! How excited is Phil? Did he get to come home?

Sugarlys, when would you like to tell everyone? Are you just trying to wear baggy clothes or something? I love that the boys thought you were getting a puppy, boys are straight thinkers, very linear! :winkwink:

Hopeful, You are a wonderful mother and no matter what both your little ones need, you'll still be a wonderful mother. :hugs: Are you guys going to find out the sex? (sorry if you already said if you were, I forgot!) 

I am finally feeling better today. I wonder if my sky high estrogen increased the size of my ovaries or if all women are this sore after retrieval? Anyway, we will here how many embies survived to freeze. [-o&lt;


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- do you feel tenderized inside? That's how I described it after my last IUI when I ovulated and had a few eggies. I can only imagine with as many as you had. So today is Thursday! I'll be checking this thread like crazy to see how many frozen tots you have just waiting for you :) I go May 15 for an ultrasound and to find out, and I can't wait!

Tainted- i'll bet Phil is home and just thrilled. Enjoy time with him, but don't forget us :wink:

Sugarlys- hope you are feeling well, and not too much longer till your passed the first trimester and get to fess up to the world. Bet you are thrilled for that appointment, only just over a week away!

Ersurgeongirl - so do you plan on telling everyone the sex once you know for sure? Or is it going to be a secret? Any further developments with the sperm donor? Have you talked with the lawyer yet or must you wait till birth to pursue it?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm waiting closer to the birth to talk to a lawyer. He's nice then he's manipulative and abusive then nice, ugh. I can't stand him. We already told the family the gender lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah I see, bet your folks are thrilled! That's smart waiting till closer to the birth as they can't really do much till then anyways. Just make sure you collect every receipt from anything you spend on baby or healthcare, and gather evidence from his behavior. Perhaps save phone messages when he is abusive or mean, etc. it'll all be important later.
Hope you are keeping your distance from speaking to him much, it's not good for you to be mind played like that. :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

9 made it to freeze!!!!!!! :dance::headspin::wohoo::bunny::happydance: We have 7 that are 8 cells and 2 that are 6 cells. I'm so grateful!!

Hopeful, I absolutely feel tenderized inside. I think it was a combo of the needle going through my vaginal wall at least 13 times and then the swelling due to my estrogen levels. I'm so relieved to have 9 frozen embies though, it's okay! :) May 15 seems like a long ways away but the time will fly by I'm sure. Soo exciting! Do you think boy or girl?

ER, at least you can see that he's being manipulative. It's good that your eyes are open but it sucks that they have to be. :hugs:


I'm soooo relieved! Sooo excited we'll get a few tries for a baby! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I really don't have feeling this time of if it's boy or girl. It's been different, so I think maybe girl but my sixth sense is broken.
With Xavier from early on I kept saying he, so in a way I knew there was something behind that. Saying she felt wrong.

I am so happy for you and K! That is absolutely amazing that you have so many, you are a lucky gal! So you will be getting transfer shortly after I find out then?


----------



## blessedlife

All right, we'll go w/ girl for now but that's how Tainted got us before she switched it! :winkwink:

Yep, I should be doing a transfer towards the end of May. Studying hasn't been too productive today...I'm too excited!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, throw on some tunes and dance around the house!
:bunny:


----------



## blessedlife

Lol, that's a much better idea!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow, Blessed!! How exciting!! You guys must be thrilled!
Just quickly writing before work....
Yesterday we had a teacher transfer to our school because of an outbreak of fifths disease at her school. I got to thinking that if she had been exposed, could she expose me? So I called my dr and went for some blood tests to see if I am immune or not. Apparently it is passed by saliva not through the air, so hopefully all will be well. I have been washing my hands like crazy though! I am having a hard time finding clothes that don't show off my belly....I am quite slender so it is definitely obvious that something is going on there. I am wearing lots of little blazers etc to cover it up!! 
Anyway, I will write more to each of you tonight when I get home! Happy Friday!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My son got fifths disease from going to the grocery store. That is the only place we had gone during that time period. He was like 8 1/2 months. Had a few days of being fussy, slight runny nose and really red cheeks but we dismissed it to teething (the cheeks only were rosy for like a day or two, then a few days later he had this weird rash show up on his back, we had his 9 month checkup then and the doc noticed it. She immediately asked about it and said it was fifths. He got over the rash in like two weeks and that was it. Really not at all severe. Now he's immune.
That sucks though. I can imagine the panic at that school.


----------



## Taintedlove

Phil the dirtbag get a hunting fishing partner!!! Lol he's extactic! We do not agree on boy names lol and deep down I really wanted a girl but healthy is far the most important! 

The baby moves around like crazy now... Reacts to sounds an foods I eat and today I was really sick and he didn't like that... HE! 

Congrats blessed! I'll post more later! Miss u guys!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So made a discovery today.
My son is part beaver. Sometime between last night and today he decided to try and take down his crib with his teeth! I'm so sad as its not s cheap crib but it's not gouged out so we can refinish it later, but for now I put his crib bumper over the entire top edge of the crib tied down. It's our fault really, as a family member had this issue with their son, we kinda put off getting the teething rail, and as he got his teeth we got sidetracked and forgot. Little man can do lots of damage in a short time with his chompers!
I've decided I'm starting to feel fat :( I just feel puffy and my pants are tighter, even though they still fit. Guess its time to start wearing mat clothes, the other stuff just makes me look puffy and is unflattering at this point. Ugh, I was hoping to at least hit 4 months and warmer weather before dealing with this.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! Tainted, glad to hear how much HE is moving. :)

Hopeful, I've heard that you begin to show sooner the second time, maybe that's what is happening? :hugs: Sorry your son gnawed his crib, never would have thought of that!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hopeful I've heard so many of those stories! It sucks but I'm sure his teeth are ok! We got our crib and made sure it came with one of those teething thingies lol holy Moses this boy is active!!!!

I'm a snatch overweight and lost like 60 lbs right before we got preggers and I thought I would balloon up! When actually I've lost weight and the weight I'm gaining is just a round belly! I found cute shirts today! All cheap! I've decided yoga pants are all I'm gonna wear until dress season! 

I think I'm getting better with the thought of becoming a mom! My best friend went into labor tonight. She is due tomorrow! Hope she goes ok! 

Ok I'm starving again... Talk soon girls!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah, I brushed off the crib thing. It's just a silly thing, so there is marks on his crib, ah well. We'll refinish it once he's old enough not to reck it.

Tainteda haha, I have five pairs of yoga pants and I live in them now! I don't think I'd go out in public with them on though, I change to jeans for that :)


----------



## Taintedlove

I don't care BC my jeans don't fit over my bump and I hate the feel of may clothes so much!! So tough titty public! I'm wearing em! Lol 

I'm tired of throwing up! I did 3 times yesterday and once today! I think I'll be puking to the bitter end! It's snowing! How fun *rolls eyes*


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Again Tainted? Ah boo! Did you trying moving the times your taking the meds to see if that helps? Lol, you go ahead and wear em in public :) its me personally who feels uncomfortable, same reason I avoid wearing track suits, except in the really big preggers stage then it's a free for all!
So here I am sitting on my couch while dinner cooks, in yoga pants and a sweater :winkwink: ,just waiting for my boy to wake up. We put him down late as daddy was drilling and using a nail gun in the bathroom so no way he'd sleep through that! So my new towel ring, tp holder, and framing around the window and door are done. It's coming together, very slowly but it looks great. DH redid the bathroom himself from the studs, new plumbing, cement board, tile everywhere, new tub, faucets, fixtures. He's done a lot, but if we ever Reno again we are paying someone as this has not been timely!

We have lots of painting to do around here too in order to sell. Ugh, there just isn't enough time for this all. I think I'm enlisting family.

Blessed- any news? How's cramming and exams going?

Sugarlys - how's hiding the bump going? How far are you now? Must not be too much longer till you can fess up.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone!
Blessed - how are you feeling? Still studying like crazy? I hope that you have recovered well from your procedure!

Tainted - I'm sorry you are still feeling bad. Geez, you have had a rough go. Is Phil home? Hopefully he is and taking good care of you!

Hopeful - renos are a pain. We sold our house last year and it felt like we were never really finished any of it. Which is why we ended up going with a builder that finished everything for us, even the painting. My hubby is capable too, but it comes down to whether or not you want to spend all your time off working! 

ER - hope you are still feeling okay! Are you with your parents now?

AFM, I am 11 weeks today...still hard to believe! I am starting to show...I need to buy some new dress pants....most of my jeans still fit because they are low rise, but my dress pants are a bit higher and are starting to hurt when I wear them. I think the secret will be out next weekend. That's when I told my mom she could tell her sisters/friends. I will be 12 weeks by then. I will be happy when it is out! :)

Had such a nice day..hubby is working so I cleaned, made dinner and read a good book. Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## blessedlife

You're all getting too big for your britches! :haha:

The recovery has been a lot slower & more painful than I expected. The anesthetic has made me constipated and it doesn't help the discomfort of my swollen ovaries. I'm starting to feel better but it hasn't been a pleasant road. Of course the none embies is worth it but...I'm sore. The studying isn't going all that great, I'm distracted but I'm doing what I can. 

I'll talk to y'all later!

Oh, I meant to add that I haven't been able to wear my jeans in two weeks. First b/c the shots made me bloated and then after the collection, I looked about 4 months preggo. Last night was the absolute worst and I insisted that we go get prune juice after we went out to dinner. I'm about half the size now, but still have a bit to go before I can get back into my clothes. It'll probably be shorts weather by then!!! :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

15 weeks today! Feeling pretty crappy but that could be just the weather. It's so glum and rainy, I hate these types of days. DH went fishing with his cousin this morning so it's just me and my boy again. Hopefully they actually catch something and we can cook fish for dinner but somehow I don't have much faith. Every time we used to fish together I'd skunk him (I'd catch fish and him not a one), so I think he has a back luck thing with it, lol.

Blessed- hope the soreness is fading.

Tainted- hope you have had a puke free day.

Sugarlys- hope all is well with you and your munchkin to be.

Ersurgeongirl - hope you have avoided talking to that dumb sperm donor and have enjoyed 'me time' without him.

Mirna- I'm not sure what's become of you but every so often we are still thinking of you and wish you'd return. You are missed.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh ladies, how I miss you.

Last night the sperm donor took me out to dinner to discuss custody and child support. I picked a very expensive restaurant... The total bill (obviously I wasn't drinking...) came to $135. LOL! 

He wants 50% custody... I'm like ur only home for one week a month... Him: yeah my parents can watch the baby for one week......

*blank stare*
oh hell no!!!!


Then he only wants to pay $200-300 a month, he makes $3000 a month. He doesn't want to lose his house that he lives in one week a month.

Omg. So. Fucking. Stupid.

So I'm just playing nice until I can take him to court and I plan on getting at least half his income per month and supervised visitation only. Sheesh


----------



## blessedlife

OMG ER, he actually thought that it'd be okay to take a child away from his mother to stay at the grandparents when he's not even there???????????????????????????

Good thinking to just deal with it in court.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yeah he actually thought that. I laughed at him a few times during dinner


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Did he expect an answer from you when he said all this? How rediculous of him. Plus how unfair of him to think that he automatically deserves to have you drop everything and allow access the week he comes home from work. What ifthose times didn't work for you?
Do you intend to breastfeed? If so it makes it harder for that baby to be away from you as not everyone gets much milk from pumping. It used to take me 3 days of getting up super early morning pumping to get enough for one feeding ( which bought me 1-2 hours away from baby). I think it's going to be difficult for you to get supervised visits only, but if you can then all power to ya. I think your in for a fun time with this goof.


----------



## Taintedlove

Went to my first OB appointment today! The nurse was SUPER nice but the doctor was a douche bag... Thank god Im not stuck with her. There are 6 docs that rotate in the clinic so here's hopin she's not on call when I go into labour! Ha! 

20 weeks today! Half way there.. Thank goodness! I hope the at least the next two months fly by! Then I'm off work and off to NOva scotia for a month! Then back for a month and then baby!!! Wow! That's gonna happen so fast! 

Ok gotta go to work! Love ya ladies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- what made the doc a douchbag? I think your math is off, 4 months is only 16 weeks, add one more month to hit your 40 week pregnancy!

Today- I am cleaning the obscure things and am not enjoying it in the least. The bathroom hidden spaces, the windows inside and out, washing my curtains, cleaning my sons closet. Ugh all the regular stuff still needs doing too. Are we due for a tornado today or something? The wind is coming in the windows and knocking stuff over!
Oh, forgot to mention my eBay mat clothes came today! 5 tanks/shirts for summer! Now all I need are hot days!


----------



## blessedlife

Tainted, yay for being halfway done. I do think that the time will fly by, how are you feeling? 

Hopeful, I've got some nooks and crannies that could use a good scrubbing too but it's just not going to happen!!! Good for you for getting it done.

AFM, had my check up w/ the RE today. My ovaries are very large still, one is 7 cm and the other is 6. Normal are around 3. He said they would not get me pregnant while they are so big b/c I would definitely develop OHSS. I asked how long ovaries my size take to get back down and he said about a month. That means I'm out for the next cycle and will have to wait until the following one for FET in June. I'm bummed but I understand there's nothing to be done for it.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry to hear Blessed but be safe first! Do you take birth control to get em down again or no?


----------



## blessedlife

Yeah, it's a bummer but I understand the reasons. No bc pills, just time. Once I am ready for FET, I'll go on bc pills for two weeks.


----------



## Sugarlys

:( Sorry to hear that, Blessed! I am sure that you are feeling frustrated! We are thinking of you. Keep that positive attitude that we all love about you!

Hopeful - I hear ya about the house. My hubby works shift, so he is off during the week at times, and when I got home from work today he was cleaning the house. LOVE IT. He was cleaning all the stuff I had been avoiding. LOVE! I had to buy a few pairs of new pants yesterday. My jeans still fit because they sit below my belly, but my dress pants sit a bit higher and are really starting to hurt, so I bought some with an elastic waste. I have a hard time buying pants as it is because my inseam is 36" so I am NOT looking forward to the pants search!

Tainted - wow, halfway!! Hard to believe....although I am sure for you it seems like longer! How long is Phil home for now? Hope you guys are getting some good quality time.

ER - Wow. Unreal. I can't believe some people! Good for you for sticking to your guns though, your baby is lucky to have a strong woman as a momma!!

AFM, I had to tell my boss at work today because I was scheduled to go the school that has fifths disease for a meeting. He was really happy for me! Can't wait for the next dr appt on Friday!! Hope you are all having a good night!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey gals... 
Blessed nope my math is right! I'm 5 months! 20 weeks today! Believe it or not! I dont know why they say a woman is pregnant for 9 months.. It's really 10 with all the extras they add! But they count 2 weeks before implantation when you aren't pregnant... Whoever they are.. Lol and really we are only preggo for 38 weeks! Anywho... Half way party happenin over here in the last time zone! And the doc was a douche bag BC she forgot I was in the room and I waited 45 minutes for her to come listen to my heart and screw up all my info and tell info the nurse told me differently and then corrected herself! She was just really unprofessional to me and a first time mom that could be scary for... It's a good thing im so cool! Lol jk! 
Blessed that's a bummer! But miracles can happen and they can happen over night! Thank goodness you got those 9 eggs frozen! But I totally understand the frustrations of wanting to be pregnant NOW!!!!! I shall keep u in my prayers! :)
ER... Boys for the most part think women are stupid an that we don't know anything other than cooking cleaning and having babies!! Show em whose boss, girl! 
Sugarlys.. Phil is home til the 1st of May and we are Sooo busy changing rooms around so we and the baby's room will be upstairs so we dont have to walk up an down stairs carrying an infant considering I've broken my wrist and tail bone BC of the dumb stairs! Lol but this time round we seem to be bonding the most that we ever have! I'm glad your boss was excited for you!!:) 
AFM... I'm a walking furnace lately!!! If you look at me I over heat! It's stupid I hate it. Oh God help me thru the summer lol. The ony other new thing is... I'm 'needing' sex often! It's new BC I was so sick for so long that that was the last thing I wanted haha! So I dunno if it's BC I'm feeling better, if it's hormones, or if it's cuz Phil is home that I feel this way. 
We continue to fight over boys names! Lol the winners so far are Landon, and Jett... Beyond that I have no clue! Lol
Night girls... Or good morning since I'm the last time zone you're all probably sleeping!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol- no Tainted I know your 5 months (20 w), I was referring to the time that baby will come. You said the next two months at at work, then one month away, one month back then baby, hence the 4 months (16 weeks), but you skipped the last month.
Anyways it doesnt matter, baby will come when HE feels like it anyways, could be 38 could be 41!
So I think you've warn off on me. I was so sick last night and threw up! Ugh, thought I was over this now! Hope today goes better. I've got a docs appt at 2pm, get to hear a heartbeat! Yeah :)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi my preggo friends. Yes, I'm anxious to join you but the timing now really does work out better. However, I want a BABY!!!! I've got nothing new to report, I will be studying all day/night so that's my life at the moment. 

Tainted, I'm so glad you're feeling good. You've certainly earned it!!! (BTW, I think it was me that said you'd be better at 20 weeks!) :winkwink:

Hopeful, I'm sorry you're sick. Hope it's not a daily thing and you're feeling better already.

Sugarlys, I'm getting so excited for you to be able to tell everyone. I'm also glad your DH is being so helpful.

Have a lovely day ladies! :flower:


----------



## Taintedlove

Can't sleep... Phil is snoring! I kinda wanna punch him! Just thought u guys should know!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I went through that last night too. K snores every night, some days I'm impressed with my self restraint from the previous night but the crazy thoughts I have, wow.

Well I'm struggling ladies. Somehow i have lost my happiness. This court crap, k's stupid actions lately (I don't want to get into it) and money being wrapped up in case, not being able to move till it's settled. All this with being pregnant and hormonal, I am a mess at best. I hope I can pull myself back together but right now it's not good.

As for all of you, I feel like my comments will not do justice as my mind is elsewhere and I apologise for that. Know that I do care and hope and wish all the best for each and every one of you. I felt you should know that :hugs:


----------



## Taintedlove

Hopeful u aren't alone!! Trust me! I think it's mainly pregnancy hormones! There are a lot changes happening and all so fastly! And with being so sick the way I was I was miserable with everything.. And Phil didn't seem to quite understand that it ha nothing to do with him so he made it all about him! Which is why I said this time round we are really bonding... Etc! 
I still question my abilities to be a mother and I feel crappy often mentally but I'm trying to make the best out of this situation and keep telling myself its just dumb hormones! So maybe it is for you too?!? 
I'm tired didn't sleep well with snorey mcsnorerson from snoretown! And the weather is gloomy! 

We will stick together!!:)


----------



## blessedlife

Sorry you're unhappy Hopeful. :hugs: Tainted hit the nail on the head saying how men make it all about themselves.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm sure I'll recoup, just feeling helpless today. So I baked muffins, made dinner in advance, have a loaf of fresh bread in the breadmaker. All this cheers me up.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Leave it to my amazing little boy to know just what to do to make his momma smile! He started walking after dinner tonight! God I love him soooo much :)
What a great night!


----------



## Sugarlys

Aww, that's adorable! What a great ending to a blah day for you!! 
Hope things are going better now!

Blessed - how are you feeling? Hope you are doing okay!

Tainted - glad you and Phil are enjoying your time together!

AFM, things are going good! Only 2 more days until my dr appt. Really looking forward to it! I'll write more later. I have energy right now, so I am trying to get some housework done!


----------



## blessedlife

That's wonderful Hopeful! 

Sugarlys, I'm not feeling very well. My pants don't fit and it's not fair b/c I'm not pregnant but I look like I am. I'm also FREAKING out about my board exams. I am so far behind and it's a terrible feeling. Nothing to do but just keep studying! glad you're feeling well, hope you get lots of cleaning done. :)


----------



## blessedlife

Where'd everybody go? 

I got my body back & it's wonderful to feel normal. I can twist from side to side..hooray! On the down side, I realized that I miscalculated the weeks I had to sstudy before boards by TWO weeks!!! I can't believe I was so flaky and had a bit of a freak out. I pushed my exam date back a week and made a daily study schedule until June 11th. It's helped calm me down but goodness it's a bit wild around here.

I hope everyone is feeling great. Happy Friday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good to hear you feel normal Blessed :) talk about piling on the pressure with your boards! Sounds like you are going to have a busy few weeks.

So had a busy day yesterday, spent time in the morning at the park with my sister, nephew and my mom. Did lots of outdoor maintenance, then got Xavier in his baby pool for a short time since it was a super nice afternoon, had a visit from his grandma (k's mom) for dinner. Not sure what to do today. Maybe relax for once or just get some indoor home maintenance done.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey guys!!
I had my dr appt today! Everything is looking good. The doctor tried to find the heartbeat and it took her awhile, but after awhile we could faintly hear it. She figures I have a tilted uterus which makes it harder to hear...it was so surreal though! Like communicating with an alien life form..haha.
Then we went out to celebrate with my family, picked up Chinese and hubby and I watched 'friends with benefits'...pretty funny movie! Made me miss sex..haha. I have ZERO drive for that right now and it is sad :(
Anyway, looking forward to a nice quiet weekend! Hope you are all doing well. Glad you are feeling better, Blessed!


----------



## Taintedlove

Glad your feeling well and that you're appointment went well... I'm feeling shitty with weird stretch pains and other things which I'm pretty sure I can't talk about on here anymore.... 
And that sucks!!! You guys are my me place.... U know say what I can and how I feel.... 
Talk soon


----------



## blessedlife

Why can't you talk about it on here anymore??? I'll go first, I was feeling better so K & I decided to have sex and it was fine until afterward. It was so scary b/c all of a sudden I started feeling a lot of pressure in my pelvis. I was so afraid we had caused an ovary to twist and I'd have to go to the hospital. But then farted for about a full minute and felt much better!!! (Kinda ruined the post-sex afterglow though!) :blush:

Sugarlys, sorry the sex drive is at a low. Mine was the whole time I was doing shots and for the last two weeks after retrieval. It's no fun, especially when you're newlyweds and feel like everything should be roses. FX'd that loving feeling hits you soon. :hugs:

Hi Hopeful! Hope you have a fun weekend planned.

How are you doing ER?

Well, off to the library. K is heading out of town for the day to see a friend who's neck has gotten so bad it's literally put his life on hold. He was in a car wreck years ago and it's become progressively worse until he can't even drive a car. He had surgery on it and it's not getting better. He has two young kids and 6 bicycles b/c he loves to race. He can't play with any of them, just lay on the couch. :( So sad. It's good that K can get out of the house b/c his wife is sooo boring!


----------



## Taintedlove

I thought Phil was reading my baby and bump... I glanced over at his phone and he was on it.... So I freaked and we ha company do I couldn't say anything! So I confronted him about it later and he researched why I was having these pains and someone posted on BnB they were having the same pains... I told him he better be telling the truth BC this is where I come to vent and sometimes it's about him and it's just a way to feel better... He assured me he wasn't! 
Hormones again?!? Lol


----------



## blessedlife

Just to be sure, you could change your photo to an anonymous one. If he knows your online name, I'd create a new one. I wouldn't want K on here either!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooo that's a tough one Tainted. I don't think I'd like that either. This is my lady chat time, not for male eyes. Hopefully that's all he was doing was googling something baby or pregnancy related and bnb came up. If you do a search yourself you'll find bnb in lots of your searches too. Easy though to check on that, just check his search history, unless he erased that. I couldn't imagine if K started reading this stuff, it's bad enough he already calls it 'crazy baby mommas .com' whenever I tell him I'm talking to someone on it. Really he's just jealous that I have people to talk to other than him, and lacks the understanding of that need. His way is to make fun of it, but he always apologizes when I tell him it pisses me off.

Sugarlys- hope you are doing well. I totally get you about the less sex drive thing. I had that first trimester too. But now it's back, but I still don't feel 100%. It's weird with a puffy stomach, makes you really realize you are pregnant and getting bigger and more awkward.

Blessed- that's weird about the pains. Hope it was just a one off. Perhaps just the uterus contracting woke up the soreness you assumed was gone. Maybe be sure to work things back to normal slowly...might actually make it more fun! Good luck cramming for the boards!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm still here. Just really busy... Found out last minute that my thesis needs to be 30 pages, I'm at 20, it's due by Tuesday... Yikes. The sperm donor and I went on a tour of the OB floor at the hospital I'm delivering at. Somehow he thinks he's the support person? And that his parents will be in the room while I'm birthing the child? He is so dumb. I don't think I realized the full extent of his dumbness until today. Good thing I found out... The nurses are more than willing to physically remove people from the room if I don't want them there. I'm already seeing myself not wanting his parents there... I can't stand them! he's sooo pushy, I'm just agreeing to everything he says at this point and convincing him that we can work things out and tell the courts how we want things just so he doesn't go get a lawyer. Then I'll go for the jugular and get my lawyer to fight for me... I know it's a filthy fight but that's okay with me. Really, I'm not worried about not getting sole custody because we were never married, so sole custody should be automatically awarded to me. He doesn't want sole custody because he doesn't want to pay that much in child support.... So stupid!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone! I got my period this weekend and was looking at the calendar and realized that if we waited for me to get my next period in May, we wouldn't be doing the actual FET until early July when I'll be in clinical rotations and unable to do it. So I called the clinic and they put me on BC pills and I go back in two weeks to see if we can begin! FX'd that I'll be good to go.

Happy Monday to all!


----------



## Taintedlove

OUUUUUUU blesse that is Sooo exciting!!!! I hope all goes well!!:) I'll say a prayer for u! 

This weekend has been wonderful! Like amazing! I had a great time with old friends an my family came to visit yesterday! I think lots of people are visiting BC they know I'm alone often and pregnant! The weather is Sooo amazing Friday was 21 sat was 21 yesterday was 23 today is 26!!!! And I have to work! No fair! 

ALSO!!! While the kids were here yesterday the ice cream truck came along and it was so cute BC my dad was the one running out of the house to try and stop it! He was the most excited! My goodness I love my family! I'm just feeling so good lately! And I'm dealing well with pregnancy etc right now... So ima enjoy it until I start getting uncomfortable!

We are off to another ultrasound tomorrow! :) this baby gets its picture taken quite often!!!
Love ya ladies!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm glad you're finally enjoying it!

I just got home from Mr.FWB's place. Well it's not his, but his dads, and he sneaks me downstairs from the back door... But eh, that's why he's a fwb kind of guy. We watched a few more episodes of lost, had really hot sex, and watched more lost. He's a really good, smart, kind guy... Just shitty situation (divorced, paying child support on 3 boys). Man I've been sooooo horny the past couple of weeks...it feels so good to uh, give in to that feeling... And lay in my own bed still smelling like him. Ahhhh, good times.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

And that post sounds pervy lol...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- hooray! Here's to hoping things have calmed down enough in there to get this show on the road! Can't wait till you get to join our pregnancy brigade :)

Tainted- glad things have improved and you get to enjoy life again. It's pretty important as soon enough you'll have to only focus on your little guy. It's funny how easily they become th absolute center of your universe and you wonder what took you so long to do it. I still am so baffled with how much love I can have for my child. He may drive me nuts at times but I wouldn't change it!

Ersurgeongirl - glad you are happy. I'm sorry I don't have much else to say as I'm not one to have done that. But I think you should do what makes you happy, and to look out for you and your child's best interests, whatever that may be. Good luck dealing with your other pinhead, and his parents. Have you spoken to them at all? I wonder if they have expectations in all this.

I gave my boy a haircut last night. Not too bad for a first try. He was somewhat cooperative and let me, (thanks to The Gigglebellies DVD I put on). I need to fix the sides s bit but I'm pleased I was able to do it without having to run to a hairdresser to fix it, lol. Kev wanted to justbuzz cut him but I said no, crew cut is too cute.


----------



## Sugarlys

Ah, I've been slacking!! I have been so tired and busy the last couple days!!

Hope you are all doing well. I am doing great...our secret is now out and it feels good! Good thing, too because I am really showing...most of my pants don't fit. I ordered a pair of maternity pants online (since my inseam is 36" it is hard to find pants that are long enough in my town, let alone long mat pants!). I got them yesterday and they are so hideously ugly. I came out of the bedroom and told hubby if that is what I have to look like, I won't be wearing pants...hha. I am excited for warm weather because I can buy capris anywhere! It has been freezing...woke up to a few inches of snow yesterday morning and more snow again today. Depressing!! 

Anything new with all of you? Tainted, I hear you guys are getting a heat wave! Hope it comes our way!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- we had a gorgeous day here today! Spent most my afternoon out in the grass, though now I'm paying for it with itchy arms and a runny nose. I'm allergic, but that won't stop me from playing in it with my son. I pulled out loads of weeds and feel like I hardly made a dent! As for your hideous pants, I'd take a drive to a city and go try stuff on in store. You may be surprised how long they come as most people have to have their pants hemmed from extra length. If not just buy a few belly bands and leave your pants unbuttoned/unzipped under it. It'll get you by until Capri and short weather :)
Went to the clinic for my bloodwork for second part of IPS screening. Crossing my fingers they don't call me in the next week. No news is good news! Then took my son to the early years center to play with other kids, he has a blast there but I'm so germaphobic there, it's just not clean enough, and some kids I just have to move him away from, the snot pouring down their face says to me they shouldve stayed home rather than spread their germs!!
Just waiting for sleeping child to wake and DH to get home so we can eat and go to the park for an hour before bath and bed. Busy day but I'm loving it!

Hope you are all well and enjoying life.


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, I'm laughing at the image of your super ugly pants. I have a pair that I LOVE and are sooo ugly! I guess they're the pants equivalent of granny panties. I wear them when I don't care and want to be super-comfy. They got a lot of wear the past month!

I'm just studying. I study, study, study and then study more. Doesn't matter though b/c I forget what I studied 15 minutes later. :dohh:

Hopeful, playing in the grass sounds lovely. I'm allergic too but agree that it won't stop me. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Taintedlove

Sorry gals been so busy! And today I'm Feelin the emotions! I wanna quit everything from work to pregnancy to relationships and just crawl in a dark hole ... Stupiddddddd

I don't like Phil's brother. He's loud and obnoxious and he wishes that phil was still with his ex wife so like.. He doesn't like me without knowing me! So I am ranting about that today BC he was invited over for supper and I wasn't! 

Eh! I don't care right now... Sorry just down today and u gals know how to listenN 
How is everyone else?! Did you get your pants yet?!? Lol


----------



## blessedlife

Stupid Phil's brother! Who wouldn't adore you??? He should respect that Phil is with you regardless and not just invite him for dinner. Phil should make it clear that you guys are a package deal. :hugs: 

I am exhausted. I am struggling to focus so badly that I just want to sleep all day long. I worry that I may be anemic b/c I'm always fatigued! I may just take tonight off even though I'm taking tomorrow night off too. My brother is visiting tomorrow night. Had to hide all the meds, the clinic ordered me everything in case we get the go ahead for FET. Also I have lots left over that we're going to donate to the clinic. Good thing insurance paid for the drugs or I'd be soooo pissed off that they ordered way too much. That stuff costs thousands! Anyway, my brother is actually in town for a martial arts tournament. If he arrives all bloody, I'm going to want first dibs at suturing! :winkwink:

Gonna finish a casual review and quit for the night.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Ok so living with diabetes is expensive... Being diabetic and pregnant is super expensive. So I asked the ex if he could help me pay for some of my medical supplies... He asked how much and if it's a loan or a gift... Wtf?!?!

Woooooooow..... Unbelievable.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ersurgeongirl - what extra things do you require now that you are pregnant? Personally I would be careful asking him for money. I would also say its not a loan and save the receipt for what was purchased or medically done in relation to the baby, for ex.docs visit, ultrasound, meds that are pregnancy related. If not and you use it toward your own personal stuff it could come back to haunt you later in terms of court battle.
Good luck, hope your parents can help, and then you won't need his money till later when you win back support moneys owed in court.

Blessed- hope you are doing well with the calm down bc period and the plan works out okay. Get to studying now, you have a lot on your plate!

Tainted- hope you are still in pregnancy enjoyment mode. You must be getting bigger now huh? What are you wearing? Mat clothes? Or still the yoga pants and such?

Sugarlys- so is word out for you now so you don't have to hide it? I bought one more pair of mat jeans on sale and that should get me by for now.

I think I want to ask DH for a couple sweaters for my bday, just zip ups i can wear over shirts for now. I hate coats and these are great for even chilly evenings on hot days. I'm not really big at all. I only gained a pound when I went to the docs, it's just baby rearranged organs and bloat I'm seeing. I'm sure I'll start gaining soon but do far so good.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hi everyone!
Hope all is well with all of you. I had a great and relaxing Saturday.

Blessed - hope you enjoyed your no study time. That is definitely essential...good luck getting back at it! How much longer until boards? (I think that is what they are called....). How big are these exams?? Good for you for working so hard...! I hope you are feeling okay and getting some energy back!

Tainted - wow, I am sorry you have such problems with Phil's brother. That is rude and annoying that you weren't invited for dinner. How are you feeling? Any more sickness?? 

ER - yikes, about the money! I hope that you are able to get something worked out so that you can get everything you need for you and baby. How are you feeling? Still seeing the new man?

Hopeful - when is your bday? How are you feeling? Have you had any ultrasounds yet?

AFM, I am definitely showing...I couldn't keep it a secret any longer because it is clear that I have a belly. I think one of the reasons why it is so obvious (unless its twins haha) is that I have an "s curve" scoliosis so the lower part of my back curves inward...forces my stomach out. I don't mind though, now that everyone knows! I am still feeling good. I have gained 6 pounds so far!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well before I was pregnant, I was changing my pump site once every 3 days... Now I have to change the site every day, plus I had to go from testing my blood sugar 5-6 times a day to upward of 15 times a day, plus my insulin needs have gone up drastically. He knew this before we got pregnant, funny how things happen right before costs go up.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That was like me my first pregnancy, gaining like 5 or 6lbs early, that's why 1 lb shocked me. My bday isn't till July 18th, but I'm planning ahead :) his bday is even before mine(June 5). Sorry for tmi but I am soo constipated again. I talked to the doc about it at my appt Tuesday but it wasn't too bad then. She told me to take stool softener daily and I have but I feel worse now. Its like it had a negative impact. Ah well, another thing to complain about huh? I've got some energy back which has been nice. Been taking my son to playgroup, but today he started coming down with something, probably caught there :( he's coughing and sneezing and on top of it teething. I feel so bad for him and there isn't much I can do for him. Just snuggle the hell outta him!
Hope you ate all good. Have a wonderful night!

Wow ER that sounds crazy to deal with. If you two discussed it before agreeing to baby then ask away and tell him 'hey you said you wanted a baby'


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I've said that... He keeps telling me he felt pressured because I've been diabetic for 15 years so far... Ugh, I wish this nightmare was over already, it gives me a headache.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Pressured to and only agreed cause he felt bad you've been diabetic so long? Thats bullshit, if your an fn adult no one forces you into anything. You were man enough to not use protection full well knowing what happens, then you are man enough to pay the costs too!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! 

Hopeful, sorry the little guy isn't feeling well. Hope he's better soon. I'm struggling with constipation too. I haven't been normal since the egg retrieval and I'm starting to get concerned. Prune juice (I mix it w/ grape juice for taste) works wonders for me but it works too good and then I have cramps and diarrhea. Can't wait to actually feel normal again. When will that be????

Sugarlys, yay for the cat being out of the bag. How nice that you don't have to hide your wonderful news anymore. 

ER, sorry he's being a butt. 

It was so nice to spend the evening out to dinner w/ bro & DH. We had a very nice time but now I have to study for a small exam tomorrow. Sugarlys, my boards are June 11th. It is the most important exam of med school. It is a major determining factor of getting a residency when you graduate. I have "shelf exams" beginning in two weeks. They are national subject exams, like the behavioral science I already took.


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow, Blessed, med school sounds horrible!! Do you go to school through the summer, too? I'll send you some good study vibes...I know you'll do great!

Hope everyone is doing great. I am! Exhausted tonight, but feeling good. Anything new anyone?


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, med school is horrible and I'm in the worst part of it. It will be much better after June 11th! Then I'll be doing rotations in the hospitals not just sitting on my butt. I have no news, just studying. I go to the doc next Monday to see if we can start IVF. FX'd!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Me too, no real news. In two weeks I have my ultrasound, so I'm just waiting.... As for Xavier, he's doing better today, still stuffy and a mild cough but he's his active self again. Had his 15 month checkup today, he's grown almost 3 inches in 3 months! He's 24 lbs now too (had a feeling cause he's getting heavy to slug around). He got two shots, brief crying episode, quick cuddle and he was back to his happy self exploring the office. He's perfecting his walking now, really trying and going a much longer distance before losing balance. He'll be running in no time! Oh crap......lol
I'm doing okay, a bit depressed today. The neighbors across the street got their roof done today. 5 guys from 9-4 and it's complete. They tarped everything, did a great cleanup. It just made me so mad and upset over our court situation that'll take forever to get delt with. Settlement hearing is end of June, if it goes to trial it could take another 6 months if not more to get a date. Ugh....if it could just be over with quickly it wouldn't be hanging over us, preventing us from moving.
Blessed, sorry med school is a bummer right now, but it will be worth it, and you'll be preggers and trying to do your rotation while coping with morning sickness, lol.
Sugarlys- I feel bigger too. My belly is there and only going to get bigger. I've got my yoga pants and two pairs of mat jeans for now. I'll cycle through that and get some capris and shorts once I'm huge. Should be fun.
ER- what's new with you? Get any money? How's living with your folks going? Is your bump getting big yet?
Tainted-still waiting on at least one bump pic from ya :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

No money, parents driving me nuts, I feel and look huge already...

https://mmg.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/ERSurgeonGirlie/2012-05-01220216.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1

I applied for a mortgage today. Should find out more by the end of week. I could afford a 20k little house on my pt paycheck...


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey gals.... Sorry I've been MIA!! Just spending the last few days with Phil! He left today for 3 weeks:( but all is well minus the freakin indigestion. Lol I should really upload u guys some pictures! Too bad I couldn't do it via my phone, cuz then it would be simple! I'm doin both yoga and mat clothes... I hate mat clothes tho, it makes me sweat like crazy! 
I make yoga pants look like black dress pants tho! I'm all professional every where else! Lol well except my newest fashion faux pas! I'm wearin sneakers too...lol gave in and bought new balance today BC my feet at the end ofthe day were just killing me and swollen so here's hopin! And if anyone cares they can pound sand! 
Oh our ultrasound last week went well.. Shows the baby is due August 30th now... I'll take that! I wish it was today!! Phil asked me of he thought I would have PPD... I laughed and said hell no!!! I hate being pregnant and I can't wait to not be pregnant! But all worth it in the end of course! We still fight over a name.. We've picked out 3.... Jett, Landon or Silas! 
Woo almost 23 weeks!!
Ok ok.. I hate sleeping alone! How are all you gals holding up?!? Anyone else puking yet or was I the only poor sucker?!?! Lol 
Love ya ladies but gotta sleep!!! Nighhhhht!!


----------



## Taintedlove

ok... here are some pictures. I had a student for my ultrasound so she got really shitty profile pictures of him. but thats his beautiful head with an ear and hand by his face... hope you can see it. And that is my 5 month bump. Its almost time for a new picture. 

Have a great day ladies! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









fivemonthbump.png
File size: 218.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls...can't write much cuz I am exhausted.
Just got home from the hospital. I went to the bathroom today and when I wiped it was super clotty and dark brown. I got so nervous. Anyway, I called my doc and she said to go straight to emerg. So we went and I was there for 4 hours but I had 2 ultrasounds and they discovered all seems to be perfectly normal. The baby was fine and the heartbeat was normal. The dr thought it could be a burst blood vessel. No more bleeding since. I am exhausted but I am glad I went because I would have stressed all night. Anyway, heading to bed....so tired. I will write more tomorrow! Hope you are all doing well xoxo


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- wow, eventful day. So sorry you went through that scare but happy to hear your little one is okay :) least you had ultrasounds and got to see your bean, so exciting!

Tainted- yeah, bump pic :) looking good. How do you feel? I currently am changing drastically. I went from that cute little bump to a definately there bump. And it's getting hard. I know my uterus is the size of a cantelope at this point but I'm having trouble with the sudden change. Hope it's all in my head and I just go back to feeling pregnant and not chunky lol.

This evening I took a nice bath, when I got out I leaned over to towel off my wet hair, and to my surprise, the baby kicked me. It was very clear and felt just like when Xavier did it, though milder. I think he/she was telling me scrunching over was compromising much valued space to move. Can't wait to feel more!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hopeful I'm feeling ok! I throw up almost every morning! But I've been feeling great after the puke! Sunday and Monday I was feeling shitty indigestion like crazy! I am noticing shortness of breath and my teeth are aching sometimes wen I wake up I must be clenching in my sleep which is new! 
Baby boy is mega moving. He likes to kick me in the cervix.. We watched him do it in the ultrasound.. Lol and I can feel him rolling! We could feel him for the first time on the outside of my stomach on Saturday:) 
Uhhh I gotta lay down my tummy is gurgling! Nightttt


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, so glad everything is ok..That is really scary.

Hopeful, that's so neat you felt the baby kick! I hope you have a great day, a pregnant feeling, not pudgy feeling day. :winkwink:

Tainted, I never thought about maternity pants making you sweat but all that fabric could certainly do it. Love that he's so active and I like the names. I say you get two votes b/c you are giving birth.

Ok, off to study, that's all I do.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- :haha: I feel less pudgy today. I'm excited to hear of your docs appointment, hoping you get the go ahead!

Tainted- it sucks to still be sick, but at least you've adjusted to just get it over with and feel better the rest of the night. Do you sleep through the night? I know girls who struggled with sickness and got up and ate a small amount in the middle of the night so when morning came their blood sugar wasn't quite do low.

Sugarlys- I hope you were able to relax after your scary incident. Make sure you take it easy for now, just in case. Did they tell you to do that?

ER- sorry living with your folks has become a strain. So where on earth do you live that you can buy a small home for 20,000? We couldn't even get a trailer for that out here. Or did you mean on your wages of 20g per year? I've bit a bit baby brained lately so bear with me :)
Went shopping for my nieces first communion gift today. It's sticky hot out today. 28(33 or so with humidex). I think we are in for a wicked hot summer. Ugh, and I'm going to be big through it. Boo! Thank god for a/c. My son is turning into a little monster. He's walking but still unstuffy at times. He has bumps and bruises already. And recently when he gets mad or doesn't get his way he either throws himself back or forward, head to the floor. Temper temper....ah well not insane tantrums yet, but we've got ages 2 and 3 for that.


----------



## Taintedlove

Where is everyone?!? :(:(


----------



## Sugarlys

Here!! Have been busy and haven't had a lot of time! I guess everyone else is in the same boat!

Not much new here. I guess I didn't know that being pregnant made you burn faster? I have literally never burnt in my entire life and yesterday after being out for an hour I burnt. Now I see what the big fuss about burning is!! Ouch.

Since my scare last week, everything has been fine thank goodness. I don't think I realized how attached I was until I thought something was going wrong. Not that I don't want the baby or anything but it still hasn't hit me yet. I think now that my stomach is growing it is hitting me for sure and I am getting more excited. 

Work is busy but there is only 37 days of school left!! Anyway, I hope you are all doing well! Anything new with anyone?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Had my niece's first communion yesterday. She looked beautiful and so grown up. Had a nice appetizer meal for lunch (I love those, easy but yummy). As we were at church Xavier wouldn't sit still so K and I were taking turns going out the back doors with him. When Kev had him out there I heard him crying like he was in pain. I ran out and found my little boy had fallen on the stone step area and had a big goose egg forming and a scratch up his nose. My poor boy. Guess we'll be holding off longer for pictures :( it doesn't look too horrible today but is definately noticeable.
So you know how I was talking about constipation before. Well my doc told me to take stool softener daily. I did and I swear it had opposite effect on me. Well today I decided I felt like decaf coffee, and guess what. I've found the solution! If you can stomach it, it works :)
So after the festivity we went looking at houses. The area my sister lives in is a 15-20min drive from where I live. The houses are new and cheaper there and we think it'd be a good option for us. Not so sure K agrees. He likes the fact that he only has to drive 10 minutes to work and his drive would be anywhere from 20-30 minutes, possibly double that in bad weather. Problem is we cant afford what we need here cause its overpriced in London. I'm just frustrated with his outlook though I get his point about missing time with the kids. We argued/discussed our sides to it and I think we both ended up a bit frustrated with the other. There is basically two single lane highways to take 80km speed limit, he says those roads are too frustrating to drive, he wants to open up the search to even farther and along the 401. I don't want to have to commute with two young babies on the 400 series highways to do anything for safety reasons and cause I just don't like it and the added speeds. Once and a while is fine but all the time, I just can't do it. I think he's being selfish and thinking of just him and his preferences, not of the kids which is where my mind is at. We'll see how this saga ends soon enough. First things first, get the procrastinator extreme to finish what needs doing here.

I'm 18w1day. Only 8 more days till ultrasound! Woo hoo!


----------



## Taintedlove

Sugarlys I'm glad that u are ok! I know how ya feel about the whole situation.. And some of us just bleed the doctor says lol! How nice! 
Ya I burnt the last time it was really nice out and I was only out for 25 ish minutes... Lame! Lol 
Hopeful.. It's a sin he fell but that's what kids do.. I still remember the dog dragging me down te road BC his leash was wrapped around my wrist lol! I was like 5! And the gravel burn I had EVERYWHERE!!! Insane! Yay to ultrasound! I hope u get good pictures to show us and not a student like I did! Lol
Oh and tell K to be happy he doesn't have to travel two days for work and be away for 3 weeks at a time.. He will be happy for the 30 mins

For me... I'm getting huge now! Like huge! Harder to do anything to walk up stairs sucks the big one... And I don't even wanna talk about clothes! Lol I only have a month of work left! Which is nutty! 
My boobs are HUGE and are starting to leak a little... All fun! And Friday I kiss the 2nd trimester goodbye! I never thought I'd be here but it's happening fast:S! Before u know it we will all have babies.. I can't believe Im in my 23rd week! Oh and I can feel the baby no problem from the outside now! Lol

How's ErGirl and blessed?


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, so glad everything is good. (Well, except for your burn!) What are you going to do over the summer? Do you get to go back in the Fall?

Hopeful, I know what you mean about location. We live outside of Chicago and everything take a while to get b/c of traffic. BLECh! Sorry Xavier fell. My brother is actually allergic to decaf coffee, something in the process of decaffinating it gives him really bad diarrhea so I can see how it could work as a stimulant. Glad you found something that works! :haha:

Tainted, I can't believe you're going into your third trimester either. I remember quite clearly the discussions when AF didn't show but you were getting BFNs on hpts. Time really is flying by.

AFM, I didn't want to post until I had gone to the doc and he gave us the green light to start preparing for the frozen embryo transfer! :happydance:
So I'm on shots (Lupron) everyday and in two weeks K will give me one shot of estrogen twice a week for two weeks and then we pick a day. So if all goes smoothly, we'll be doing the transfer at the beginning of June.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- that is we exciting! Sounds like all is falling in place now! Come on June :)

Tainted- yes I'm sure this one injury of many more to come. Kev and I spoke again about the drive and he agreed to the closer ones but not the other ones farther, so compromise is good. He realized that you get so much more it is worth it for us and out kids. He got a job interview with a big name company for his field so he's pretty excited and nervous all wrapped into one. It sounds really promising for the future as he can transfer to the position he really wants from this, as they only usually fill that one from 'in house' so to speak. Wish him all the luck in the world for later this week ladies, it'd really be good for us :)

Sugarlys- how's that burn feeling? I don't burn any differently while preggers. Interesting.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm here!

Sperm Donor- I flipped out on him a few weeks ago and told him to eff off unless it deals strictly with the baby... he finally texted me saying he'd be willing to take the dads only class that i mentioned and he laughed at, and hes willing to pay for my hypnobirthing class and my medical supplies. I think the silent treatment worked... hes even offering to help me finish packing and move all my stuff out once hes home. weird.


I was supposed to walk at my graduation ceremony today, but i worked instead... if I called off, thats one less day to spend on maternity leave... so meh. whatever.

I got pre-qualified for a mortgage, for 50k! there are a lot of short sale houses available between 20k and 30k and since its a fha mortgage, I can do some work to it and add it to the mort if needed.

i have the anomaly/gender scan this wednesday!!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

YAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY blessed!!! I want June to come fast now! You get your transfer and I'm on my way to nova scotia. I am soooooo excited for you! I feel really good about it and I'm gonna keep prayin for you!!!:):)
ER girl... Yay for the mortgage! I am happy for you too!! Everything seems to be going in your favor my dear! 
Hopeful I know what you are saying I hope it all works out for you guys and you get exactly what you want!!:) 

Me.. I'm working away... Throwing up here and there.. Put in my notice yesterday for maternity leave! Stocking up on baby supplies... I can't believe it's getting so close! It's like only like 100 days away... Eeeeee!! We have been getting sleeping and outfits.. Etc! 
Next to check off my list is some bottles! We are waiting for a pump til after the baby is born BC some women just can't breast feed and thats a waste of money if I don't need it! 
We are stocking up on supplies for the house too only BC I don't wanna have to run out just for toilet paper or something dumb when I'm alone and he's at work! So like toilet paper paper towel cleaners laundry soap (for us and for baby) etc.. 

Have a great day girls!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I found a cute little house! It's adorable and it's affordable but it's a short sale... And it needs a new roof/shingles. My friend, the realtor, is going to see if they would be willing to drop the price of the house a few thousand so I could afford to fix the roof, or if they would be willing to get it done, or even contribute half of the cost... So fingers crossed!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck. So happy you found something so quick. Short sale shouldn't be an issue for you since you have somewhere to stay and wait for an answer. For us it'd be a problem as if we sell our house we'd need a place to go. I think the cheapest houses around here are like 70,000. Ours is over double that. Location, space, etc vary big time around here.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Wow... That's crazy!
The "owners" ( deceased owners family) is going to discuss replacing the roof and let my friend know tomorrow. Awesome

Anomaly scan today.... Baby is 100% healthy so far and confirmed a little boy! So my sister and I got my baby registry done today too. Now I'm just overwhelmed so I'm going to take a nap at 7pm and wake up at 9 so I can do my laundry and clean a bit


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So a bad day for me. We had to say goodbye to our big old dog 'Chopper' today. RIP, and hope there is lots of treats in doggie heaven for you. We still have our female who's younger and has a longer life expectancy. Wonder how she'll cope as he's all she has ever known.

Oh wait, almost forgot the good news. The second interview DH was hoping to get is set for Wednesday next week. Woo hoo, hope he gets it.


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh I am so sorry to hear that hopeful! Dogs are such a big part of a family, it's hard to imagine life without them. Hope u are doing okay :(
Not much new with me. Yesterday I was asked to go to a workshop for today and tomorrow. So I am at a hotel tonite...first time I've ever been at a hotel alone and it is delightful to relax! I am still feeling great! Hope u are all doing well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hmm, everyone is MIA again.
Oh well, warning, its a rant!
Well it's Saturday morning and DH woke up on the wrong side of the bed as always. What is wrong with him every weekend I'll never know. He just is incapable of being happy. He is all pissed off that he's got no clean clothes that he prefers to wear today, and he's acting like that is my fault. Hey, my job is our baby, not to wash all of your laundry. He's let it pile up for two weeks and I've done 3 loads of his crap, but apparently not what he wanted. He then ignored me during breakfast when I tried to have a conversation with him, then I flat our asked him, 'why are you so grouchy with me this morning?' he was like 'oh don't start with me'. Wth I did nothing to him.
Then he's going out to get some things as we are having a mothers day dinner for our moms here. He tells me he's gotta go out and get wine and flowers and to find something for me for mothers day cause if not I'll complain to my mom and make him look bad. Good job, make me feel like crap for mothers day and know that my gift wasn't out of love, but to keep up appearances. Now I'm all upset and just going through the motions. Cooking ribs and have salads and deviled eggs made. Dessert is in the fridge. I don't even feel like company now :( why can't he just be normal and not a cranky mean man to me? I know I take things extra personal now cause of hormones, but really?
Okay I'm done. As for everything else, I miss my doggie tons but I am just trying not to think of it, cause it makes me cry. Really hoping it doesn't rain out so we can ecjoy the day. Not feeling much movement of baby just tiny things here and there. Scan is Tuesday, so that's exciting. Well wish me luck with grump aster supreme over here.


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, WTH???!!! Why does he act like such an ass? Does he feel bad that he forgot to get you something so he behaves like a jerk? For the love of all things holy, you are making a meal to celebrate mothers while he's dumping on you. His behavior is not okay. It's not okay to be an ass b/c you're stressed or feeling guilty. He needs to apologize but more importantly, get his head on straight with regards to how he treats his wife so this doesn't keep happening. This happened when you guys were having friends over too. Is he embarrassed of something that he gets sensitive when people are going to come over? He picks fights while you are making a great meal for everyone. I just don't get it and if K behaved like that, I wouldn't let it go until I knew what he was so prickly over. :hugs: You don't deserve that!

PS: I'm MIA b/c I've got nada but studying going on. FET still planned for the beginning of June but right now I'm in the middle of test hell.


----------



## Sugarlys

Not nice, Hopeful. I am so sorry that you are having a rough day. Especially since you guys have had a rough week losing your dog. I definitely wouldn't let him get away with it either...obviously I'd wait till after your mom's left! Hope you get it all figured out!

Blessed - I forgot to say how exciting that you don't have much longer to wait :) You must be so excited! So what will happen at that point?

Hope you are all having a great day! It was a beautiful morning here so we did some yard work. It is now raining which is really great because we just planted grass seed so hopefully it helps it!
Talk soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks ladies. Yeah it hurt, we shall see what the morning brings.i am wiped and have no energy to deal with this right now. The whole time the moms were here he helped with everything, weird, but I think he felt bad. I just can't stand the action, then ask forgiveness later. He can be a right pain in my ass, I swear he's worse than me and I'm the woman. If he's hurting about the dog, okay but not cool taking it out on me. Dinner was awesome, my mom the sweetheart got me a few roses 'just cause your a mom and deserve it'. Kindest lady ever. My son is not doing the best today, very grouchy, warm, strange appetite. I think it's a reaction to his vaccines 10 days ago. He has a localized red ring on his arm, with a few swollen dots in it. I gave him Tylenol and will watch him closely. If it gets worse we are getting him looked at. Stupid google has some horror stories about bad reactions, even seizure and death. Way to freak myself out.


----------



## blessedlife

Happy mother's day you guys! Hope you all get spoiled silly today. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Happy mothers day! Busy day for me. Packed us up and hit Niagara falls, and the butterfly conservatory/botanical gardens. Fairly good day overall. DH let me pic what to do and it went well. Xavier was a trooper with the two hour car rides each way. We timed them so he could sleep for half of it. He was in awe of the butterfly's, was curious but tired easily of the falls, and enjoyed our picnic at a park on the water.


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls!!

Sorry I have been MIA!! I know I have been, I have been nesting like crazy, mainly because I have a lot to do before June 15th, because then we are off to Nova Scotia and we won't be back until the first week of August and I won't have much time to finish up ends before the baby comes, and with Phil being gone, its been tough.

Hey Hopeful, sorry things are going kinda crapola on you! Man I have no idea what I would do without my Charlie, so I totally feel your pain and sympathize with you completely. When you wrote about your DH being a jerkbutt, I was thinking that he was taking the doggy out on you, even though it isn't fair.. I will never be able to understand how the male brain works I dont think. Here's hoping that you had a better day, since its Mothers day, and you got lots to smile about. I've said a prayer for your son, so I am confident that he will heal with ease. 

BLESSED..... I am sooooo excited for you! You must be busting at the seams without bursting at the seams. I have no idea how you are focusing on your studies. I know how I was so scatterbrained when we were trying. I was not getting documentation right on crap at work, and I could NOT imagine having to actually sit and study! But again, if anyone can do it.. IT would be you! 

Sugarlys, how are you feeling with all these wonderful changes in your body. Are you excited for the end of school, or would you prefer to do what you are doing year round? 

ERgirl... where do you live???? HOLY crap a cheap house in Calgary is about 250 000$!!!!! We are totally not going to buy here. We don't own the house we are in now, because we are unsure of staying here since Phil is so far away, we may move closer so its lesser travel time for him. But in the mean time we are here because its a great part of the city.. and the topic of moving back to NS is thrown up in the air every once in awhile. 

I have been really busy. We moved upstairs the last time that he was home so that we could avoid using the stairs with a newborn, since I am VERY clumsy!! remember I fell down the stairs in January and broke my butt. So this time around that Phil is gone, I am trying to make our space really wonderful so that we don't get overwhelmed with BABY... he really worries that I am going to change once the baby comes, because I guess I am pretty bubbly, and he doesn't wanna see that happen. Soooo anyways I got new decor for our room, took the old blinds down that I hate, put up new curtains, got these cute photo frames that look like film strips that holds 7 photos, and put 2 up. I got us new sexy lamps, that have mood setting.. I am getting new pillow shams that match everything, bought new flameless candles so I can light them when I go pick him up at the airport last time and have them lit when we get back. I really never wanna lose the spark with him, because he is wonderful, and I don't want him to worry about it either. 
I have also been going nuts with the baby's room.. today I sanded and painted a dresser so that it matches the crib and change table.. since it was 25 degrees outside. Bought the crib mattress yesterday and this really cute vibrating chair with giraffes on it. since the theme is going to be giraffes.. well safari, but mainly giraffes, because I LOVE them!! I also picked up the bumped for the crib.. GIRAFFES! lol 
ANNND I picked up some plants, because I want to have my pots made by next weekend. My neighbour is going to water them while I am gone, and I will pick her up something special in NS.. :) I am so excited.. Im like in organization heaven! LOL 

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY GIRLS... if you all actually read all of my rambling! lol
Sleep like the queens you all are! :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Ohh.. and my OB appointment is tomorrow for the cervix check... this will be my first one.. little nervous!!! LOL


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Girlsssssss m backkkkkkkk!!!!! Was thinking about u the whole time especialy blessed...
What happened with the ivf?
M sorry m at work cant read backwards...
As for me after 2 months of break we're going for ai next cycle sooooo excitedd nyone has done ai here? Tell me alll about it!!
Hows the pregnancy for all of u? Missed u allll sooo much!!
Sorry for not being around was in dubai the past 2 months


----------



## Taintedlove

Yayyyyyy Mirna!!!!! Welcome back! I was gonna ask about u yesterday then I just figured you were never coming back! We have MISSED u soooo much! 
I'm almost 25 weeks things have gotten better too!!! It's a BOY! I let everyone else fill u in! :) yay so glad u are back and doing AI! :) 
Goooood luck!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna- so pleased to see you have returned :) we have missed you but gave up that you were coming back, glad that wasn't the case.
AFM- I am just over 19 weeks now, things are going well, I was sick a whole but it's much better now. I have an ultrasound tomorrow and will update you ladies later tomorrow, soon as I can. As for ai, should I assume you mean IUI (intrauterine insemination), well yes I did and was successful twice with it now. It's not a guaranteed bet but it has helped speed the process for many ladies. Any questions ask away, I am an open book.

Tainted- thank you very much for the kind words. Things have sorted a bit. I told him I'm tired of his attitude and trying to put it on me. He never said much but sorry. We had a good day and I'll leave it for now. Hope all the decorating looks amazing. Cant wait to see pic of that nursery all done.

Blessed- we miss you, but know you have to study. You are going to do amazing :) as for getting your babies put in, time is flying!

Ersurgeongirl - hope you are well and the house thing works out. That's so crazy houses are that cheap. Maybe I live in the wrong place.


----------



## blessedlife

Wow! Lots going on. 

Mirna, so happy that you're back. What's your process/steps for the ai? IVF went well in the way that we have nine frozen embryos but I over-responded to the meds and was quite sick. It took about a month and a half to feel normal again. But now we're doing a frozen embryo transfer at the beginning of June. I'm talking 'finals' last week and this, I had one today and my last one on Wed so I'm just studying ALLLL the time. 

Hopeful, I love the butterfly farm at Niagra Falls. So nice that you spent the day there. I hope all is well, do you find out the sex tomorrow?

Tainted, love that you're getting everything ready for the baby. Maybe you can take a pic of the nursery when you're done. I love giraffes. :) To be honest, I have so much going on with school that I'm not even that focused on the FET. I think it's a good thing b/c I would just drive myself crazy waiting. Now I have my alarm set to remember and do my Lupron injection at nine pm, then it's back to studying! I think it's helping the time go by faster. When I think of how much I've gone through to get to this point, I'll be so upset if we don't get pregnant. From a million blood samples and ultrasounds to an HSG to a hysteroscopy to a million injections to being overstimulated and in pain for a month to now more injections with an additional big one in my butt starting next week!!!! Crap this has really been a process. :wacko:

Ok, K's home and we're going to go for a walk before I start studying for Wednesday's exam. SO good to hear from all you ladies, you keep me sane. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yes, I find out the gender tomorrow :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna you're back!!!!
Tainted, you sound awfully busy... Had to laugh at the mood settting on the lamps lol
Hopeful, I'm so excited for tomorrow for you!

You should all move here and be my neighbors... Tons of houses for $25-50k! Some really really nice ones for $50-80k, but that's out of my budget and those houses are 1200 sq feet+... the one i want is only 900 sq feet. Small, but it's only me, baby, and the dog....and the bigger the house, the more work lol

I felt the baby kick from the outside for the first time today! It was a little foot! And I pressed on it and he moved again lol


----------



## blessedlife

ER, that's wonderful you felt the baby! Houses here are so $$$ we won't be buying anything until I'm done with residency. We can't afford to buy something we may have to sell in 3 years. The market is too bad here is risk it.

Hopeful, thinking of you today. Can't wait to hear the news!!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies :)
Sooo............it's a..........are you ready for it?
.........GIRL!!!
We get one of each right off the bat :) so lucky, maybe I should buy a lotto ticket.
Got tons of ultrasound pics. Foot, hand, profiles, legs and bum, even got 3d pics done, but she wasn't too cooperative, didn't want to move from her facing with her back too us for majority of the time. I will upload them when I can. Perhaps just a select few as it takes flipping forever to attach pics on here.
So I guess I should've gone with my initial instinct that since things were very different that it was a girl.
Hope everyone is well and talk to you soon :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awwwww congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Yayyyy!!!!! Congrats Hopeful, that's wonderful! :pink:


----------



## Sugarlys

Aww exciting!! I am so happy for you!! :) You must be thrilled!!!
Blessed - good luck on your exam today!


----------



## blessedlife

Aww, thanks Sugarlys. How are you? Today is the last exam I take for school so I'm really excited!!! I take national boards June 11th but may move that sooner if I think my studying is going well. We'll see.

Last night was my last birth control pill so now we're waiting for my period to show to get this show on the road! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- it's nice that you have the flexibility on when your testing/exams are. I am getting super excited for you and your IVF journey. You have so many to work with but I'm praying you don't need em, only the ones they put in this time. It's going to work out :) you are so close now. 

Sugarlys- we don't hear much from you now. Is everything going well? Pregnancy, no more scares? Hope you are well and feeling fabulous with your pregnancy.


----------



## Sugarlys

Things are going great with the pregnancy...really showing now. I'll have to upload some pics - ppl can't believe I am only 15 weeks. It is a weird feeling having your stomach grow but it is also very cool. No more scares...the only "pain" I am having now is some sciatic pain down one leg...I have a massage booked.

Yes, I haven't been on much...I am barely keeping my head above water with work. Lots of kids in crisis mode and I have been so exhausted by the time I get home tonight it is taking everything in me to get dinner on the table. 

Only 5 weeks to go and then summer vacay!! :) Talk soon!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh I totally understand how you feel. The exhaustion was aweful this time. So glad to hear your doing well and not sick :) and I can't wait to see that bump pic! I'm growing less than I did last time, and it's lower and a different shape. I was rounder and higher with my boy. Funny, I'm short wasted, didnt think there would be much room for a difference there.
Sorry to hear of all these kids in crisis mode, hope you and they are coping.

DH had his second interview today. It was two people interviewing him, one he knows as he was in management the entire time my husband has been working in this field (15 years now). He first was told he was overqualified, which just made him work that much harder to change that woman's mind during his hour with them. By the end she admitted that he had changed her mind and that perhaps he is the right fit. She said either way, if he gets this or not she is in his corner for whatever position comes up at the company, as his experience in the industry is what they need. I really hope he gets in. At least when the other positions open up he can move with ease as it won't be much change. Saying someone is overqualified is a horseshit excuse as far as I'm concerned. It'd be pretty stupid to not hire someone for being too knowledgable about the field. We won't find out for two weeks now as they have 12 ppl in total they are interviewing down from 40.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Ugh, I get the overqualified excuse all the time... I'm always like wtf? That's less training you'll have to do... Instead of training a dumbfuck to do the job. Ugh.

My belly button is getting much more shallow! I used to be able to stick my finger in up to just past the first digit, now it's like half of the first digit. Weird!

So I officially put an offer in on the house! They want 24k, I offered 25k in exchange for them to completely replace the roof, not just repair it. We shall see...


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, sounds like DH handled that interview exactly as he should. I think sometimes when people say they're overqualified, the fear is that they won't stick around when something better comes along. Your K took that doubt and changed it to the woman wanting someone with his skills to be part of their team and that is a great thing. FX'd he gets the job!!!!

ER, good luck on the house, let us know what they say.

SO, my 'real' exams are finished! I have a four hour practice exam for the boards today but I'm relaxed since it's not graded. It feels great to be done with my second year and done with the classroom! Yay!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hopeful congrats!!!!!!! I love girlsssssss misssed u so much girls m sooo sorry and upset about not having enough time to login here often! So the iui cycle is here!!i just started taking puregon shots to stimulate the folliclesi have an echoe scheduled for next wednesday i have ny fingers crossed that i respond well to the drugs!!!! Wish me luck girls i have sooooo much of a baby fever m feeling its sooo close!blesseddddd i need updates which cd r u? M on cd3


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Everything is crossed for you! I hope everything goes perfectly.

Got off work early and the ex landed today so we met at his parents house....

Still cluttered and his mom smokes! Omg! Okay hanging out the door to smoke? You know there's still cig smoke on you? Yeah, they WILL NOT be babysitting the baby, no way. Plus they've been buying stuff for the baby at their house and it's filthy, I understand that they pick from the trash and yard sales, but for fucks sake! I do not need my kid to get sick! Ugh. Just so tired.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! Trying to get going this morning but struggling to do so. Lupron shuts down your hormones and I have NO energy. It's really not fun and I'll be on the stupid drug until the beginning of June. 

Mirna, I'm not on a specific CD b/c they mess with my cycle so much to have complete control. I'm waiting for my stupid AF which should have come yesterday. Hopefully it'll be here today so I go into the RE Mon or Tues. I'll have a 'cd 3' scan and the doc will actually do a tiny biopsy of my endometrium. Injury to the area increases blood flow and improves implantation rates. It will hurt so I'll be drugged up. So if you're starting your shots, when will AI be? two weeks? We may be in the TWW together!!!! :hugs:

ER, I don't know what to say about the ex's family. Hope it all works out okay. Have you heard anything on the house?

How are you guys, Hopeful, Sugarlys, & Tainted???


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls! Feeling lonely today... And also I'm in the stage where I feel like I could eat non stop! Hey Hopeful did u ever get there? 
Glad you're almost there Blessed! 

So ya I'll update tomorrow more. I feel like crap:( boooooo


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh yes Tainted. With my son I ate good sized meals and was hungry frequently. But I ate healthy foods and the odd treat. Even so I still had to follow a strict diet later on as I was borderline for problem carb handling, but not gestational diabetic. It was controlled by diet. Sorry your down, you hit all kinds of highs and lows during pregnancy, the trick is figuring out if it's truly issues or just hormones. :hugs: hope you feel better

Blessed- wow I didn't know that about the trauma increasing bloodflow. Sorry it had to hurt :( I'm sure you'll do fine flying high on the meds though! Get used to the lethargy as first trimester will be very similar.

Mirna- soo exciting that you are getting things going with ai. I will tell you it's still a rollercoaster each month as its not a guaranteed first try win. I hope in your case it is but if not please don't let it get you down. We are your support so talk to us at any time :)

Ersurgeongirl - I too am lost for words or advice. I can tell you in my shoes I ban cigarettes around my child, and around me being pregnant. It's simply irresponsible of someone to expose a child/fetus to harmful substances. There are many studies that show second and third hand ( on items and clothing that have been around the smoker) smoke are just as harmful. Good luck :)


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone! 

Tainted, I hope you're feeling better. Phil will be home soon and he'll love on you like you need. :hugs:

Hopeful, How are you doing? It's so weird how we all started trying to get knocked up and you guys are so far along now! Are you wearing your maternity clothes? 

Mirna, hope you're still with us and doing well. Feel free to vent if you need, the hormone shots can do such a number on you!

ER, hope all is well and you hear positive info on the house soon.

AFM, AF came this weekend (YAY!) so my ultrasound and biopsy are scheduled for Tuesday at 10 am. We will most likely begin shots of estrogen that night and since K has to give them to me in my butt, he practiced tonight by giving me my Lupron shot in my belly. The needles for the butt (intramuscular) are much longer and I though it be better to start him off small. He did great and I think it'll help a lot. 

Okay, back to relearning the cranial nerves for about the 6th time. Yes, it would be much better if I really learned them so I wouldn't have to keep re-memorizing but....:shrug:


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone!!

Mirna - welcome back!! I am so happy you are back! Wow, good luck with your endeavor...looking forward to hearing all about it! What are the benefits like where you live - do you have to pay for all of this?

Blessed - yay to the AF! that is very exciting. Good for K to give you your shots....wow...! How did he manage since he has such a hard time with getting his own blood taken?

Hopeful - how are you doing with this hot weather? Hopefully you are staying cool!! 

Tainted - sorry you are feeling crappy :( How much longer till Phil comes home? I am sure you are getting excited to go back home!!

ER - gah, that just sounds like drama. Smoking frustrates me as well...people have the right to choose for themselves but I get angry when their choices also impact others. Hope you are still feeling good. 

AFM, doing great!! I was at my parents cottage for the weekend since it is a long weekend here :) It was the most gorgeous weekend ever! HOT HOT HOT and sunny. Today hubby and I did a bunch of little jobs around the house - he put in indoor/outdoor carpet in our screened in porch (where I am you NEED a screened in porch for May/June because of the blackflies and mosquitoes). AND for the first time last night we had sex since I got pregnant...I have not wanted to AT ALL until yesterday, so that was great :)

Anyway, back to normal tomorrow....a very busy week at work. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad to hear everyone is well :) I enjoyed the beautiful weather. Birthday BBQ Saturday, swimming pool sunday, and beach today. All the activities were fun for Xavier which made me smile lots. I am feeling good pregnant, getting more kicks now but still very few. Allergies are killing me! I am normally so bad in spring as i am officially high allergic response to grass and most trees (try to avoid that, not happening), I generally get my eyes swollen shut and can hardly breathe but for when I sneeze. So since I can take regular stuff, I have been taking benedryl when needed at night, as it makes me so sleepy. I also have special drops for my eyes, but they aren't helping enough. I'm struggling but I keep telling myself it's only for a couple weeks generally then settles down a bit. I won't let it stop me from getting my son aquatinted to the outdoors, he loves it!
As for K, we are struggling. I'm finding it hard to enjoy spending any time with him, mostly because he's rude, insensitive, self absorbed, and angry/grumpy all the time. I'm so sick of it, I've become apathetic to the whole situation. I know it's bad but I'm tired of telling him this over and over. It's sad but I've given up :(
Sunday was the best time because he took off fishing for most of the day, and X and I went swimming on our own. It was peace and quiet and positive.

I'll spend some time addressing each of you when I can, but it's bathtime and someone has sand in every crevasse, lol :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Ohhhh hai girls! 
Feeling really good today, minus twisted my ankle not really sure how.. Lol I've been really busy! I just about finished the nursery today! Put the decals on the wall! I just need to pick up the curtains hang them and the mobile light I got in Mexico made from a coconut shell! Phil has to put up the shelves BC I dunno all the stud whatever whatever! Lol 
I finishe up 'our' space in the bedroom and it looks really nice! I hope he appreciates why I did it! 
Sorry bout the other day I was just feeling really lonely.. Hits me once in awhile! His time away can seem like an eternity! 
The baby feels and seems like he is retracting into my back. My belly actually looks smaller and my back and hips are starting to feel like they are about to snap! Funnnn! Mom told me her first was like that and she had back labor ONLY with my sister! So please pray for me BC when I get ba menstrual pain it's in my back and you can't get comfy with it! 
WE have decided the first name!! He shall be called Jett! Middle name to come! Lol
Charlie is oh so adorable! He is in protection mode! Lol he lays in front of my tummy always! If I switch sides so does he! He gets in the tightest knot that u could imagine... And sleeps right in front of the baby! It's so cute! 

Blessed... I think thats the first time I've heard yay after I got my period! But I'm happy it's moving quickly for you! As for the shots you'll be fine! I wish I could do that to phill sometimes! Lol I'm so excited for you!!! :)
Hopeful glad u had a great weekend in the sunshine! And thanks for the info! I feel hungry ALLLLLLLLLLLL the time now! I'm getting my glucose test next week! Please pray for it to be normal! Gestational diabetes run in my family. I swear u could be be the perfect model of health and still get it lol! 
Mirna, glad u are back with us and moving forward! I keep u in my thoughts and prayers that everything turns out how u wish! 
Ergirl! Smoking sucks! Especially around a pregnant lady or children! It's frustrating for me...the smell made me so sick in the beginning and yet no one seemed to care to not do it! I hope the situation gets better for u! How's the house coming along? 
Sugarlys.. Glad you got a piece!! Lol I wonder if u will go the stage I just went thru... I was not at all sexual didn't want anything to do with it..then all of a sudden couldn't get enough.. Wante it alllll the time! 
Are u wearing mat clothes yet!? And how is the end of school wrapping up! 

Well farewell long weekend, I have highly enjoyed you! 19 shifts of work left!!:)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Your probably right Tainted. People skinny, overweight and in between suffer from it. It's hard for me on some of these pregnancy threads. In the beginning some of the ladies were talking about eating fast food burgers and milk shakes, grilled cheese sandwiches in mass quantities, it was so hard not to give them a reminder of how your really shouldn't gain much in the beginning and how it can contribute to the condition though. A lot of them have since gained 12-15 lbs already.

Blessed- hope you do well with the muscle shots, I hear they are quite painful, I've only ever had the arm ones, not in the butt. Oh the things we do to have babies :) hope all the cramming is effective and well retained...so what day do you start the boards? Yes I wear maternity clothes and some regular still. I'm at the stage where most normal tops look funny, sit short in the front, or aren't designed for the bigger boobs :)

Mirna- i hope things go well for you with IUI. It's a really easy and painless procedure for most, maybe cramping but that can also be from ovulating. Are you monitored for O or do you just do OPK's?

ER - any word on the house?

Sugarlys- bugs aren't too bad here, except for at dusk, pretty much a give-in. It rained here this morning. Was hoping it'd stay nice. Ah well, three days of great weather I can't really complain.

I have to apologise for the depressive moments of comments generally about K and I. Not that anything is different, it's all true. I've spent lots of time trying to 'fix things' with being selfless and thinking of his needs above everything else, then trying to talk to him in which case things improve for a day or two only. I'm just tired of trying so hard and I really want some reciprocation, I think it's about time to focus on what I need. I'm not getting it :(
I am very level headed about this now which scares me as I used to be so emotional and dramatic to me, as it meant so much. I'm thankful I can say this on here freely, as I have no one to talk to about it all. Last time I said something to my girlfriend she told me, 'nothing is gonna change, You'll have to just suck it up and take it, and just do things yourself' and pretty coldly I might add. Sonthat ruined me having a shoulder to cry on in times of need. I do love him, deep inside but how's he's been acting is not that person. Sometimes I see a hint of it come out, but I wonder is he changing? Am I changing too?

Anyways on to happier things. I will focus on my pregnancy and avoid fights with him as stress is bad for me. I will talk to him at the right moment and if he cannot be respectful and calm talking to me, then I will stop talking and re-evaluate. Thanks for being an ear ladies, you don't even have to reply to me, just knowing your there is enough :hugs:


----------



## Taintedlove

Hopeful... Do u think this is just because of being pregnant? Like all of the hormones? I know some women change so much with the hormones. And everything levels out after the baby is born?! I know I certainly have changed lots since pregnancy and I'm hopeful to go back to 'me' afterward! If not I know u are a strong woman and u will work thru this! And I know u will make the best choices for you and your children! 

Love ya girls!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! I'm back from the biopsy and so buzzed from drugs that this should be fun! :) The biopsy was painful but only for about 20 seconds and that's totally worth it. It was so cute b/c the nurse held my hand and at one point I really did squeeze! But it was quick and then no lingering pain so now I'm just riding out the buzz on my couch. The nurse, Sue, said K was in the waiting room smiling b/c he didn't have to have any blood draws. :wacko: He was very sweet and supportive though. The Estrogen shots will start tonight and they're only twice a week, Tues & Fri, for this week and next. Then we pick a day for the transfer! I'm getting excited, especially right now b/c I'm stoned!!! Heehee.

Sugarlys, K has no trouble with blood or shots or anything. Just having his blood drawn, something to do with the needle in his vein. It's just that one thing. :shrug: But he's been great giving the shots. One thing that was really funny coming home he asked if I had ever looked at the baby book in the waiting room. It's the photos patients send in and I never did look b/c I was afraid it would make me too excited and hopeful. Anyway, he said that there were a lot of twins and once in a while triplets. There was even one set of quads!!!! This is a very big book and I laughed and said we can just put two back instead of three but he's cool with the odds. He'll be fine with twins, it's the idea of triplets that is just too much and I completely agree. But since the odds are soooo low of that happening we'll still be putting three in. 

I'm getting excited that we're getting close. 

Sugarlys, a weekend at a cottage sounds lovely! K & I are hoping to spend some time in a cabin on a lake after I take boards. We can't go too far in case I need the doc but we're excited to get away for a bit. It's been so hectic...need time to relax and sleep in! :) ALSO, yay for sex! I hope the desires are back and keep going. It's amazing how much sex can help you reconnect w/ DH. :hugs:

Tainted, quit beating your poor body up! I'm beginning to think you're naturally clumsy. Broken tailbone, sprained ankle...slow down and take care of yourself mommy! You're going to make me worry and then I'll start nagging... I can really nag too, just ask K. ;)

A coconut light sounds so sweet. Phil is so lucky to be able to come home and see what a lovely home you're making for all of you. I'm sorry your back is sore, if your mom had the same maybe she can give a few tips on how to help? 
Jett is a wonderful name. Love it and can't wait to hear what the middle name is. Love that Charlie is watching out to you. What a wonderful companion. Ohh, come on normal glucose! Gestational diabetes is just no fun so FXd that you're good.

Hopeful, yeah I'm kinda expecting the butt shots to hurt. THANK GOODNESS it's only Tues & Fri this week and next. I can handle that. Of course, I'm saying that while I'm buzzed but I really do think it's not a big deal to get my baby!!! My boards are June 11th. 

Hopeful, I really wish there was something I could say to help w/ K. I don't know the two of you all that well but it sounds like you love a man that doesn't appreciate what you do for him and your family. It's like he takes for granted that you're there and so he doesn't need to make an effort. I'm sorry. You don't deserve to be treated this way and yes, absolutely feel free to vent when you need to. I can't make it better but I can offer lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ok, time to try to nap off this buzz...Love you ladies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks ladies, you are the best !!! As for hormones, nope, I thought that, but he's been on and off doing this for a long time. We always talk at the point I'm fed up, he apologizes and changes for a short time, then we go right back to the same old crap. My hormones this pregnancy only make me cry. So when something is a bit sad for example, I cry even though I know it's not the end of the world. I'm pretty good at keeping sane, surprisinly. I realize days when I am off, usually that day if not the one after.
The whole reason my friend said that remark to me was that she has heard a lot of this from me for a few years and is sick of it I guess. Though I've supported her through all her problems over the past five years. She thinks he's a lost cause, will never change.
He was always a bit lazy, but when he could afford to be. Now it doesn't matter if it's for the kids or me, it's going to take forever to happen, maybe not at all. I am talking to him later, let ya know how that goes.
:hugs: ladies, I really appreciate it!

Blessed- go sleep and recover, hopefully you didn't feel it :)


----------



## Sugarlys

:( Hopeful, I am sorry things are not good right now. Anyway the two of you could go out for a date without babe and have some time alone? I know your problems go deeper than that could fix, but it may be a start?

Blessed - glad you did well! I hope the buzz is gone :) This is such an exciting process and I can't wait to hear about it as you go. Can you imagine quads?!?! Oh my. Twins would be hard enough!!

Tainted - glad you are doing well. I can't believe you are in week 25!! Crazy! Post pics of your nursery and your bedroom when you are done - I'd love to see it!

AFM, I had my dr appt today. I have gained 2 pounds since my last appt (7 all together). Last time she had a really hard time hearing the heartbeat and I didn't really even know what she was hearing when she said she heard it. Anyway, today it took awhile to find again (apparently I have a long uterus?) but once she found it it was the coolest thing ever. Then, in the middle of her using the doppler, we heard this loud noise and the doctor said it was the baby kicking right near the doppler. So cool. Up until now I haven't really been excited because it still feels unreal (especially since my only symptoms have been tiredness and a growing tummy)...but after today I really am realizing that there is a human life there. Wow. 

Anyway ladies, talk soon!


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, that's so cool that you got to hear the heartbeat and a kick! I could see how that makes it more real now. So happy for you.

K gave me the shot in the butt and it wasn't nearly as bad as I feared. I'll definitely be able to handle it once more this week and twice next week. YAY! :thumbup:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well good news and bad... They accepted the offer... 19k and I fix the roof myself. Just waiting for all the paperwork to come thru for me to sign my life away then it's the waiting game on the bank to approve the short sale.

Another good... The ex is coming around after I texted him that donating his sperm so I can make him a baby isn't what being a father is about... Then I bitched about helping me with the medical bills... Today he took me out to lunch, mall walked with me, then wrote me a check for $200 to cover some of the expenses. About damn time!

Bad news.... I got home to my dad telling me that my black lab Zeus or zeusie goosie as I tease him, jumped the fence to try to get to the little dogs a few yards over... He hates little dogs. My dad is scared he's going to do it again, so I have to get rid of him... I'm heartbroken. I can't stop crying. I love my little puppy dog. So I asked on fb if someone would like to adopt him... I can't believe this :(


----------



## Taintedlove

Haha blessed... I love that u got to enjoy a little buzz... I wish I could have a glass of wine buzz every once n awhile so double enjoy it for me;) but all of this is so exciting and I'm glad I get to know someone who is doing it BC I had no idea what the process was! And Sugarlys... Quads??? No I could never imagine that! Lol I hope none of us have to have that experience... Here's my luck(BC yes I am a klutz) I will have the baby and accidentally get pregnant right away with 6 babies or something dumb lol! 
I am so glad u got to hear the heartbeat! I'm in the same boat as you! I didn't hear what the dr was hearing either the first time and was all like... Yaaaa I totally hear it! Lol
And kicking I cant wait until you can feel the little butterfly wings! Then the distinctive slams and banging! Lol
Hopeful.. I'm praying for you and the whole situation! :)

Night ladies! Enjoy the buzz blessed;)


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh no ergirl... I totally feel for you!!!! If I could take him I would! What a sinnn:( I hope it all works out, and congrats on all the goods! Especially the house!:)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hello my lovely ladies i missed u sooo much.
well i took puregon injections for 5 days and went for an u/s today and i got a good endometrial thickness 10mm on cd8 and i got 20 growing follicles which is too much i think i oversponded so today i will skip the injection and tomorrow i will do it to get only 2 mature follicles.
even though i did overrespond the doc told me that this can be fixed through playing with the dosage and ive got another u/s on saturday to check my follicles wish me luck ladies!!
blessed so glad ur biopsy went well. i will read later all about it!! im in a hurry!! im hoping to get some time to spend around here on the weekend.
love u ladies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, I've missed a lot.
So we had a chat, after a fight. After he sucked up for a while through text while working yesterday he decided even though we are on the rocks and I've been telling him he's been selfish and I need time too, he says ' what day after work would be better to go fishing with a buddy for a few hours'. Are you f'n kidding me? Well that didn't go so well, when we finally talked I told him a lot of it is things like that. My personal time is spent doing something for everyone else as always and he gets to have all the fun and do what he wants. Well I think a lightbulb went off and he's promising it won't be like that. We shall see.
Enough about that.

Sugarlys- that's great news about the kick. I love those, sounds like 'whomp, or whoosh' on the Doppler. My son used to do that at every appointment.

Blessed- thrilled to hear the bum shot wasnt too bad :) you are strong, you can handle any of this stuff. Soon you will be talking about pregnancy complaints, then about heartbeat(s) kicks etc.

Tainted- I too miss wine. There is a bottle sitting in my fridge mocking me. Wish hubby would just drink it already.

Ersurgeongirl - yeah for house! Hope the sale terms are accepted from the bank and relatively quickly. Is there nothing you can do about your doggie to work just for the meantime until you get your house? Lots of people set up the long leash on the close line trick for escape artist pets out back. I will say one things though. Babies are tons of work, once little one arrives you will not have the same time to spend with him. You'll also need to keep him and baby separated for safety unless fully supervised. I know all this from experience, 2dogs (now 1) and 2 cats, they are a pain looking after. Thank god my dog doesn't mind hanging out back alone a fair bit. Good luck, either way it's never easy as they are like pre-kids.

Mirna- wow 20! Let's hope his messing with dosage does the trick to only have a couple develop. Did he say what his limits are in terms of follicle amounts and sizes? My doc never allowed more than 4 in the 16-30mm range, as that could mean too risky for multiples. Some will continue but only of you sign a selective reduction agreement if worse case were to happen. Don't let it freak you out though, I had 3 both successful IUI's and only 1 baby each time :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I patched the hole in the privacy fence where he sticks his head in and barks at the other dogs and I also roped up some chicken wire to deter him from jumping... and I gave him a bath outside today... I think its helping to buy us some more time.

https://persistencewithin.com/2012/05/24/pregnancy-20-weeks-in-review/

thats my picture heavy blog post summing up the past 20 weeks :)


----------



## blessedlife

HI!!!!

Tainted, I knew you were a klutz b/c I recognize myself. Yes, I'm a huge klutz too and sprained my ankle yesterday jogging. It's pretty bad and I feel like an idiot. I'm doing fine after the biopsy, it really only hurt while it was happening and then no pain so I'm happy. :) Ladies I'm getting so excited for the transfer, about two weeks away. I may even take my boards early to get them out of the way. Heehee! 

The idea of multiples is something K loves to say all the time to freak me out. We're okay with the idea of twins but that's it! Anymore than that and I wouldn't be able to enjoy a second of the pregnancy just worrying about their health. One would be perfect but we'll take whatever we can get...

Mirna, WOW you really respond to drugs. I hope they can get two or three mature eggies and a great big BFP! When will the transfer be? I think we may be going through this together again but this time I want us to be KNOCKED UP at the end of it!


Hopeful, :hugs: Hope you're doing okay, good call sticking up for yourself.

ER, yay for the house! I really hope you can keep your dog. Does your new house have a yard? Can you take the dog there when you move?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yeah this house has a big back yard and a big fence around it


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!


My friend just sent me the purchase agreement for the house!!! I just need to print it out and sign it... Then take it to the mortgage lady.... Then get the home inspection! The sellers agent already submitted all the paperwork to the short sale negotiator... So that will save some time... It could still be a good 60-90 days until I get the keys but it's a start!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hopeful no honey he didnt explain that much he just daid that i do one more injectioon and come back in 3 days i will get more info on saturday i will ask him about the size and everything..i hope that it will work out! i have to admit im super excited and optimistic about iui .but i wint be disapointed if it fifnt work the essential is that m getting closer to having a baby...
Blesssseddd sooo happy wer going through this together!! I have my ffingerss and everything crossed for both of us being knocked up.
I dont know the exact day of the iui im expecting early next week.for now he's monitoring myfollicles.will update u on saturday!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Congrats er girl!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hopeful no honey he didnt explain that much he just daid that i do one more injectioon and come back in 3 days i will get more info on saturday i will ask him about the size and everything..i hope that it will work out! i have to admit im super excited and optimistic about iui .but i wint be disapointed if it fifnt work the essential is that m getting closer to having a baby...
Blesssseddd sooo happy wer going through this together!! I have my ffingerss and everything crossed for both of us being knocked up.
I dont know the exact day of the iui im expecting early next week.for now he's monitoring myfollicles.will update u on saturday!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's great news Mirna, and you should be super excited! Even though it didn't work first time for me, lots of ppl have first round success, and it did work for me, both times! It's a great way to give the swimmers a head start at the prize :) can't wait to hear how it went! Lots of love and :dust:

Blessed- two weeks! That's so close :) and yeah for feeling confident and moving up the boards! I think that'd be great, less stress post transfer, as they want you to relax a bit and put your feet up! Hope your ankle is improving and not hurt too badly.

Ersurgeongirl - I'm confused, do you want him and his parents involved or not? Before it sounded like you didn't and that you were going to ensure ur was just minimal, now it sounds like you want him there through everything. Are you having second thoughts about being able to do things alone? :hugs: if you need us for support you know where to find us :)

Sugarlys - as things progress to you feeling kicks without a Doppler telling you so, you are going to know how much more real it is. My poor DH was so jealous the first pregnancy, will probably be the same this time, that I got to feel and experience everything. He was excited to hear me talk of kicks and wiggles but it was always bittersweet. The funny thing is the majority of the time when Xavier was kicking I'd tell him to come over, and then it wouldn't happen again. No matter how long he sat there. He did feel it a few times but not often.

Tainted- how's the last work time before jetting out of there for a while? What's you EDD again? Sorry baby brain kicking in here, was it late August early Sept?

I'm getting into get things done mode, but my allergies are killing me this spring and really putting a damper on it. Not to mention a busy toddler is a great prevention of progress :)
Got a new furnace filter today (for the allergies) and some better ceiling vents for the basement, as the old ones were ugly and falling out due to improper fit. Got three put up myself, including punching new screw holes and such. DH can do the fourth as it's over the 50 inch big screen on glass stand. With my balance and clutziness I'd take em out. Yep me too, always hurting myself. Broke my toes last week ( for the gazillienth time).


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls sorry I've been MIA! Phil came home and we spent some well deserved time together! He LOVED the space and the baby's room and thanked me for working so hard! 
So he took me The fairmont hot springs... And it was great minus ive been getting sick again.. I dunno how women can do it twice? Lol and omg I'm soooo constipated! Sooo I'm on a high fibre high cherry high bran high prune diet! Lol 

What's up with you ladies?!? You all dropped off the face of the earth too!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh and hopeful it's August 30th


----------



## blessedlife

I'm sorry to be so MIA too, just kinda hectic. This weekend was our first anniversary so we I actually took a day off of studying and we visited his family. It was wonderful but now I'm back to studying. I go to the RE this morning for an US to make sure the lining is growing well and blood work. Hopefully, we'll do the FET next week. I'm just taking it day by day, pretty damn stressed that I'm not learning enough for the boards. 

Tainted, prune juice (I mix it w/ grape juice for taste) worked wonders on my constipation after the egg retrieval, hope it helps for you.

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well I've been hugging the toilet the past few days... Ugh. So that's where I've been


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone! Sorry, things are so busy at work right now. The grade 3s and 6s write EQAO which is our board standardized tests that they whole province does...anyway, I am in charge of coordinating and administering. It is 6 days long all together...today is day 5 of 6 and I can't wait until its done! So much work.
Anyway, I will come back soon! All is well with me and babe! Talk soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- sorry your sick. Virus? Seems late for morning sickness.

Blessed- glad you finally had a break! Did you decide about moving your boards?

Sugarlys- I am familiar with the testing and it sounds not so fun getting it all in place.

Tainted- hi, hope your work wrap up is going well so you can jet outta there.

AFM - well, yesterday I was at emerg for my stupid allergies taking over my eyes. They else's glued shut in the morning and so red and swollen I could hardly open them, let alone watch my son. My mom came to the rescue and made me go. So 2 1/2 hours there and I got a script for 2 new drops to use as the others did nothing. If I wasn't preggo I would have gone to walk in clinic but they would have sent me the hospital route too as you gotta be careful with meds in pregnancy. Better today :) thankfully, but just want this wave of what I'm allergic to to be over already!
Pregnancy is good, she is moving lots now even Kev got to feel it, so that was special. Xavier used to play she when he tried to feel, so this was different for him.
Okay, errand catch up today since I can see again. *hugs*


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Had a prenatal checkup today. Was so nice to hear her heartbeat again. I am measuring deal on for right now, and I've gained a total of 3.5 lbs since I started. Looks like morning sickness and running after Xavier has worked wonders for keeping the weight gain under control. I had no preteen or sugars in my urine, so so far do good there too. Got my blood don't for prenatal (I've been putting off going) and had my doc add a screening for toxoplasmosis as K isn't keeping up with the litter and I can't take it anymore. If I'm clear/immune then back to a clean urine free smell in the basement. If not, he's gonna meet a whole new version of nagging!!! Lol


----------



## blessedlife

Hi Hopeful! Glad you got to hear her heartbeat, have you picked out a name yet? Studying for the boards I have to look at pics of toxoplasmosis and all I can say is K better get to it! Don't go near that litter box and go ahead and nag all you need to. :hugs: have you guys picked out a name yet? How are your allergies? I can't believe they got that bad, you poor thing. Hope it's all better now.

ER, hope you're feeling better.

Sugarlys, hope the work load is lightening up and you can enjoy your summer!

Hiya Tainted! Hope you're feeling okay and enjoying every second with Phil and your little one! :hugs:

AFM, I'm not moving my boards, I'm never going to be ready. I keep studying and then take practice questions and do terribly. :dohh:
I go in Monday and should be able to pick the day for FET. I'm hoping it will be a week from today! (Thursday) i feel like I'm just trying to keep my head above water at the moment.... I miss chatting on here w/ you guys, i hope all is well!

Mirna, how are you?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- no name yet, Ive been looking and having a hell of a time with it. Got a list but who knows. You can't be doing that bad with the boards. All your other tests have been great, why should you do any differently for this? So exciting that you get to pick your day for transfer! I can't wait...don't know how you are keeping yourself calm.
Yeah, toxoplasmosis scares me. That's why I asked the doc to do this as I heard if you have been a cat owner who cleaned the box you are generally immune from repeated exposure. I'd rather know than have to rely on his crappy cleaning job. Plus I'm super sensitive to the amonia smell do if it's not scooped its all I can smell!!! As for allergies, they come and go but thank god the new meds are working a bit.

What happened to everyone else? 
Mirna - how goes the IUI process?
ER - head still in the toilet, or dealing with the sperm doner?
Sugarlys - I know you are busy with the testing, hope to hear from you this weekend. Relax and put your feet up. Soon you won't have the chance to do much of that.
Tainted - having a good time with the hubby? How did the final touches in the nursery come along.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hi beautiful ladies!!
well i did 2 iuis after the ovulation shot on wednesday and thursday i had 2 follicles on the right side that measured 19.5 mm i hope its good enough!! i have my fingers crossed it will work im officially now in my 2 weeks wait!!i feel sooooooo bloated m gona explode!
ill come back tomorrow and check up on u all! blessed whats going on with you?? explain more about fet i dont know what that is!!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! 

Hopeful, did DH step up and clean that darn cat box? Names can be tricky, you'll figure it out. Maybe you'll be able to narrow it down and then wait to meet her and see which one fits. 

Mirna, Hooray for two IUIs! I have everything crossed that you get your bfp! Are you going to test or wait the two weeks?

FET is frozen embryo transfer. I did IVF but couldn't have the embryos transferred back into me b/c my body over-responded to the hormone injections. It was very unpleasant and my ovaries were about 8 cm! One more cm and I would have been in the hospital! So they had to freeze the embryos and out of 13 eggs they got from me, ten fertilized and then nine survived the freezing. They are in tubes with three embryos per tube. I've been taking shots (Lupron) that shut down your own hormones/ovaries and then for the past two weeks I get an injection twice a week of estrogen to build my lining up. Monday I go in for blood work and an US to check my lining. If all is good, they'll defrost one of the tubes and hopefully all survive the thaw. If so, they put all three back in me on Friday!!!! If this works, this will be the last weekend for a long time that I'm not knocked up!!! :happydance: 

Ladies, have a fabulous weekend! :flower:


----------



## Sugarlys

Glad you are all doing well! :) 
Don`t have tons of time...we are having friends for dinner. Quick question though (and it may be a dumb one!!)
Earlier I was sitting on the couch and my dog jumped up had one leg on my leg and the other landed on my stomach...she is a Australian shepherd (like a border collie)....should I be worried? Hopeful, have you had anything happen to your belly in pregnancy #1? I feel fine but am just being a worrywart. 
I will write more later on when I have more time. Thanks girls!! 
Talk soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- not a dumb question, and as a pregnant mom to be, it's so normal to be worried about every little thing. I had stuff happen like that. The worst was when my cat got scared of something outside the window and jumped from the top on the couch on my belly where I was laying down to the floor. Hurt for sure, got scratched too. Asked my doc and she said it would take quite the blow to affect the baby as they are very well protected in their fluids, and nestled in you. She said a major trauma like a car accident or being thrown into a protruding object are one thing, and normal bumps and accidents are another. Try not to worry. Your baby is quite safe in your belly armor :) enjoy your dinner with friends :)

Blessed- no he's a goof and letting it go again. He scooped a bit but it needs a change and to have everything rinced out with new litter! Can't wait for my doc to call with my antibody results, see if I have already had an exposure. I just can't leave it alone much longer.

What the hell is going on in the world right now with cannibalism? Just the past while there as the mother in Texas with her 3 1/2 week old baby, the guy in Florida eating a homeless guys face off, a guy in Maryland killing and eating parts of another guy, and now the Montreal killer still at large who murdered ate and sent body parts by mail! Is it something toxic in the air? I want to move to a little strip of beach somewhere, simplify, and run a little caffe/bar. Get away from this crazed society!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls... Sorry again that I'm MIA! I just like to soak up all the time that I can when Phil is home! And I have on call right now for the whole agency so I've been busy! 10 shifts left at work and I can't believe it! Lol shitting my pants a lil actually! Everything is going so smoothly that something is gonna just blow up in my face I just know it! Lol 
Blessed I don't know how you are doing all this! But I'm so super excited for u to do the FET!!! And I know that u are going to do just great on your boards! 
How are u doing Sugarlys??? Any movements yet? How's work and everything else! 
Er girl.. How's the nausea? I hope you having been praying the the porcelain gods this long! Mine is finally tapering off to about once a week! 
Mirna! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy TWW!!! I remember hating the wait and being poas crazy!!! And I have such good feelings about this!! :) 
Hopeful how's the little girl doing?!? Glad all your checks are going well! Im going for my glucose test and blood work on Monday... And lol just BC I live in Alberta I have to do another syphilis screening BC so many babies are bein born with it.. Isn't that nutty?!? 
I have another OB appointment on the 13th just a check.

Ladies I ONLY have 13 weeks left!! I remember saying I'm 5 weeks pregnant... Where has the time gone??? Oh my oh my... I'm super excited to be a mom now howeverrr labour still scares the holy Jesus out of me! I'm sure I'll do fine! 
Started mega lactating today.. Like my shirt was wet.. Groan guess I need to start bringing nursing pads with me all the time! Lol 
10 days of work left then the 18th I head to NS for a month then back for a few weeks and due on August 30th!! Haaaa oh man! 
Ok signin off for now.. Phil and I and Charlie are gonna go get some I've cream! 

Oh and now that I'm closer to the end of this.. I totally wanna try for a girl too!;)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Blessed im soooooo excited for you!!!hope everything goes smoothly and i know it will!!! have major fun this weekend!! my ovaries are kinda swollen too the right one actually i had around 20 follicles growing at first then the others shrunk and i got 2. blessed did it hurt to take the follicles out of you?? and what do they say about the transfer?? do u have to be under anesthesia?

Hopeful!! tell me about ur IUIs!! how many follicles do u usually have?? do u feel EXTREMELY bloated afterwards?? im feeling like m gona explode!! m very excited still not getting my hopes up trying to be open to all options! i will try another 2 cycles if this one doesnt work then we'll do a laparoscopy to see whats going on...and then ivf if i had to!

tainted omg i cant believe your due date is almost there!!! just yesterday u were telling us u preggers!! definitly try for a girl right after u deliver!! i would do that for sure if i was in ur shoes i will never wait again to start ttc and waste time!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

oh and my next period is due on june 13 or 14 and i promised myself not to test until june 15th my hubby's birthday!! i hope the witch wont show and i get a BFP!! omg it would be an awesome birthday gift for my huby!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, the world is a crazy place full of crazy people!!! I don't know what story you're talking about the mom and the baby but I don't think I want to! 
But if you want to set up a tiki bar in the Bahamas, I'm in! We'll be the Bahama mamas! :haha:

Hi Tainted! Of course you're busy with man...getting busy!!! I don't know how I'm doing this either, just one hour at a time. Actually, I can't believe this is all happening at once. FET on Thursday and my boards on Monday, are you KIDDING me??? You just can't plan things like this. My sister-in-law is also a doc and had to take a boards days after giving birth. She literally had her baby on her lap/with her b/c she was breast feeding!!! :wacko:
I no longer want to do GREAT on my boards, an average score will be just fine! Ummmm....if a lot of people are being born w/ syphilis may I suggest you not shake hands with strangers. One thing I was shocked to learn was that after the sore on your genitals (stage one) you'll get a rash, especially on your palms and soles of your feet and it's contagious!!!! Ewwwww.....

Sugarlys, how are you? Sorry the dog scared you, I'm sure baby would kick back rather than just take it! :hugs: 

Mirna, all I do is study right now so a fun weekend isn't going to happen. BOO! I was under general anesthesia for the egg retrieval, it was afterwards that I was so uncomfortable. If you are really uncomfortable you may want to ask your doc about OHSS since you had a medicated IUI. I'm sure you're fine, but best not to take chances. I won't be under anesthesia for the transfer, just under the influence of a sedative. 

I'm not going to be testing early either. I though a lot about this and even talked to my mom about it. If it's negative, I'd spend the remaining TWW miserable and just hoping it was a false negative. My TWW is during the only two weeks off I have and K & I are going to be traveling and enjoying our time together. I'd rather just enjoy my time with him and the idea of maybe being pregnant. A BFP for DH's bday is wonderful!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, blessed you just solved my healthcare issues, I'll have a doc with me :)
The story made me cringe at the thought. They are saying post partum psychosis is to blame and because she claimed the devil made her do it. As for the marksx so long as you pass it should not be an issue, your good marks should suffice. Getting closer to FET day! Woo hoo!

Mirna- not sure what you'd like to know but our story was we tried for over a year with no luck and then went to a fertility clinic. After the routine tests (to make sure my tubes were clear and DH got his premise checked) we were told that DH had low motility (slow swimmers). They put him on a 'sperm cocktail' of l-carnatine, multivitamins and wild fish oil omegas, and I took clomid to help speed things along. After two months no luck still, we asked our RE for the next step as we were tired of waiting. So IUI it was. We had our first IUI (back to back ones) done with clomid. No luck. The next month again we did IUI (single this time) with clomid and that one worked. They detected my surge through bloodwork done in the am, they called in the afternoon to tell me to come in the next morning for iui.
This pregnancy we went right to the same protocol that worked after we actively tried for 4 months once my cycles returned. The first one was a single IUI with clomid, no luck, 2nd one was again the same but instead I used a trigger shot to bring on ovulation once follicles were ready. Each IUI I had 2-3 mature follicles in the 18-30 mm range. Hope that helps.
Oh yeah. I had bad bloating and cramping this last IUI too, I think it was also caused by o that started like an hour after the IUI.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm still here.

Such good news to come back to :)

Let's see, no word on the house yet. My dog has jumped the fence too many times and today he sat on the neighbors porch and growled at them through the screen door, so my parents are foxing me to get rid of him immediately. The sperm donor is still the same... He's getting more excited and more supportive as my belly grows. The pukes have stopped, so that's good. I got my 2 degrees in the mail a few days ago... Also good.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- I'm sure the house answer will take time from what I hear of short sales. It's exciting but nerve racking waiting though isn't it? 
That's too bad about your dog, but if he's chasing down other animals and growling at people I would be hesitant that he would be okay around your baby. Perhaps this is for the best? :hugs: it's never easy getting rid of a pet
My dog doesn't growl at people but can get agressive with squirrels. As for other dogs she barks at them solely if they bark at her ( as if saying 'hey, they started it'). She has never shown an angry bone in her, and if someone yells at her she rolls on her back and shows her stomach. Very submissive. My point is, I still will not let her spend time around my son unsupervised as any dog can turn on a child in a second and do irreparable damage. I would never take that risk. A child is close to the size of a dog and at their eye level wvich they can see as a challenge. I still want to find a home for her. She deserves more, and it's best for everyone.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well the rescue agency contacted me and they will be picking him up tomorrow while I'm at work. I'm so sad and upset. I can't stop crying, especially when I look at him... I failed him. All I wanted was a hug and a shoulder to cry on and instead my drunk mother flipped out on me saying I was a horrible mom to the dog and I'll be even worse of a mother to my kid, which the only reason she wants me to have the child is to get my ex's money... I could care less about the money, there's welfare worse case senario, then she decided it wouldnbe awesome to tell me that my 3 degrees mean nothing to her, it doesn't prove hard work or that I'm smart or anything and she then continued to tell me that I'm a whore for getting pregnant before we got married. Funny, as she had my brother in high school and left her child's father... And she keeps rubbing it in my face that she's happily married and not a whore.

I can't stop crying. I can't raise Leo here. Isn't this supposed to be the happiest times of my life? Why am I so depressed? I can't keep my man happy, I can't keep my family happy, and I've failed my puppydog when I promised him a good loving home :(


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow ER. 
You did NOT fail your dog. And you will be an amazing mother - you have been so far by getting yourself and your baby out of the situation you were in. 
Your 3 degrees DO mean something - they mean you are a hard worker and want more for yourself. You are NOT a whore for having a baby before you get married. 
And it is most certainly not your job to keep your family or your man happy. The right man for you will be happy on his own but happier just by being with you not because of anything you do. 

The best thing for you will be to raise your baby on your own (any word on the house?) where you can do what YOU know is right without worrying about what the other people in your life think or are saying to you. Those words can be toxic.

Stay strong my friend. We are here for you.


----------



## blessedlife

ER, I hope things are a bit better this morning. Some parents show us how to act and others show us what we don't want to be. 

Perhaps not hearing about the house yet is a good time to think about buying it. I bought a place on my own when I was not happy and just wanting to get out. It was a huge mistake because it meant I was stuck in a job I hated and couldn't leave b/c I had a mortgage. With the housing market as bad as it is are you positive that the house you're buying is where you want to be for at least five years? If you think you may want a new job now that you've graduated or move to a different neighborhood it is much easier to do if you're renting. 

I'm so sorry about your dog, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh ER :hug: you are having a rough go for someone pregnant :(
Listen your mother should be supportive of you and help, not judge you, no matter what bind you are in. A mothers job is to be there for their child no matter what, unconfditionlly loving them. Your mother is doing you a disservice emotionally, but this can be taken as a way you will never treat your child. Your child is innocent and beautiful, and don't let this rain on this special experience for you! Perhaps you would be better getting out of that situation, especially if it's become so toxic?
No matter what, we are proud of you for your three degree's and the fact that you've been able to deal with so much during your pregnancy and life so far. Take that to heart!
As for your doggie, he will be okay at the rescue. Have you contacted them to see if maybe there is a way he can stay until you get your place? They may ask for you to pay for his food and get bills but what if it's an option? I really don't think you failed him. He has some behavioral issues and you really weren't given enough time to deal with them and have the others in the household on board. It takes a lot of committment for everyone dealing with the dog and consistency but it seems they never tried. Don't forget that dog moved and it was hard on both of you doing so.
I wish there was more I could do for you. Sugarlys is right, you aren't responsible for making others happy, relationships are a two way street. We are here to talk to if you need us :hugs:


----------



## blessedlife

My post got erased and I have to start over. Hate that!!! 

My transfer is scheduled for Wed the 13th. I'm praying my lining doesn't get too thick before then, I'm at 12.3 now and that's good. It's actually a relief to be doing the transfer after I take boards when I'll be sooooo relaxed! :thumbup: K's not going to like it b/c we can't travel over the TWW and he really wanted to. The hardest thing for me is ANOTHER WEEK OF WAITING!!!!!!! :dohh:

Mirna, how's your TWW waiting going? Hope it's flying by. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies, just got amazing news. Just got approved for 40 k over what we thought our max budget was. Opens up so much more in the housing market :) can't wait to find our perfect fit!
Blessed- that is wonderful, not too much longer, just over a week. Hey a week wait is better than two!


----------



## blessedlife

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay Hopeful!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm so excited, feel like I'm walking on :cloud9:
I just hope what I want exists! It's going to be so good for our family!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

That's great news!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

https://www.lastdaydogrescue.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3124909

They already posted his adoption info. It's not up to date yet. My poor Zeusie! I hope he knows how sorry i am and how much I love him and miss him... I cant stop crying.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Awwww er girl so ssorry about ur puppy ...and pls dont let ur moms words get to u especially now thay ur having a baby 
Hopeful m sooo happy for uu wowww u must be over the moon!!oh how i wish this happens to me in this country
Blesssed sooo excited for uuuu best of luck girl.well the tww is helll m veryyy excited and symptom spotting and googling everything!!! I hope it works out this time and if it didnt happen i promised myself i wont be upset


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna, you should travel to Canada at the end of your pregnancy and 'accidently' go in to labour here. If the baby is born here you'd be able to get in here a lot easier :)
Just a thought. How is your wait going do far? Cramps and bloating settle down?


----------



## Taintedlove

Yay to both blessed an hopeful! Those are both exciting news! And Mirna I hope the tww is flying by! What kind of symptoms are u seeing??? 
Sugarlys are u gonna find out the gender when u get there... U should soon be there!!! 
And I feel ba for u miss ER girl! I would bawl my eyes out if something happened and I couldn't keep Charlie! 
Me... The baby is moving all the time non stop... Sometimes it makes me nauseated.. Keeps me awake at night! I'm starting to get exhausted... 8 shifts of work left and it contines to go smoothly! My clothes are getting very tight time to go shopping again lol! Finally found a maternity swimsuit I like that doesn't look like granny style lol! 
I continue to nest... Cleaning all the time baking cooking etc! Hah! 
I'm ready for baby... I'm starting to get uncomfortable! It sucks the bag! 
I have cravings now... Apples in caramel sauce... Lemon tarts ... And strawberries... Oh and peanut butter lol! 
Any of you preggers have any weird cravings??


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

awww tainted the thought of a baby moving inside ur belly is sooo cute!! im practically stalking my friend at work to see her baby kicks and watch her belly move on its own its such a miracle!!
hopeful i reallly should move im just praying for my interview to happen anytime this year that way ill know ill have 5 more years to spend here only


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

oh and the 2ww is horrible :( m stressing out i know i shouldnt and i know that i have small chances of being pregnant but i just cant help it!
the symptoms are being bloated but a bit less than the time of iui 
being very gassyyy (sorry :$)
sore boobs
tired and sleepyyy (could be due to the spring weather)
but these symptoms could be due to the progesterone m taking as well
m just trying to be relaxed..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna- ah your taking progesterone, well that is usually responsible for most pregnancy symptoms. It's okay to symptom spot and sorry the tww is treating you poorly. We are here to wait with you though, so talk all you want, we're all ears.

Tainted- glad to hear how ready you feel. As for baby kicking and moving, my little girl is doing the same thing. Hey wasn't it a few weeks ago I was complaining about lack of movement? Lol. I still have a swimsuit from last summer when I hadn't lost all the baby weight and it works great for me now. I don't remember if I commented on you saying you'd have another. There were moments I was dead set against it cause I felt so crappy, but I would do it a third time too, if it weren't so darn expensive! Lol

ER- the add was adorable, I have no doubt they will find him a great loving home and he'll be treated well! :hugs: I know this is so hard for you. I'm sorry your nothing is being unsupportive emotionally. How is your dad? Where does he stand?

Blessed- your one day closer! God I'm getting more and more excited for you!

Sugarlys- hope things are well. You must be getting close to gender, unless of course you won't find out. I don't know how ppl can wait, I couldn't.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh yeah, AFM, today was K's bday! 33 years old (I'm right there with him next month). He worked, and I decided to surprise him. I went and rented a cake pan to make him a big soccer ball cake, got fondant and everything! I made a rectangle base of 'grass' ( just dyed coconut on icing) then the ball sat on top. I covered it with buttercream, a sheet of white fondant, and used black dyed buttercream for the black parts of the ball. Wow lots of work but he LOVED it! So baby on cake this evening went crazy for a good hour and a half, we had family cuddle and book time and finally got him to bed a 9:30 (normally 8:30 is the latest). What a great night!


----------



## Sugarlys

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! 
Mirna - good luck with the tww...fingers are crossed for you my friend!
Hopeful - exciting about the $$ for the mortgage - any houses you like yet??
Tainted - glad to hear you are getting ready...I don't feel ready at all yet so I am glad to hear that it will come. I have 17 days left of work so then I will have time to get excited and prepare!!

AFM, my ultrasound is today!! It was supposed to be Monday but it got cancelled because the tech was sick...argh!!! Anyway, I am SO excited for today! We are not finding out gender...want it to be a surprise. Deep down I am feeling that it is a boy. Not that I care, one way or another but let the record be said that I think boy! :)
Today is track and field at school so I am looking forward to a day outside (until I have to start drinking all the water..yuck)
I will let you know how things go tonight!


----------



## Sugarlys

Whoops, I forgot to say "wohooo" Blessed!! When do you write boards? For some reason the 11th stands out to me...maybe that's the date? Yes, it'll be much better to do the transfer after the exam...then you only need to have one thing on your mind! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm coping okay. Still pretty bummed but if I don't think of him, I don't cry.

Let's see the night before yesterday I buried my sadness in a pint of Ben and jerrys, and yesterday I blew about $120 (home inspection money) on baby shower favors, big gifts for the games, and 2 new shirts and a robe. Whoops. But it made me feel better, and the house doesn't need inspecting yet.


----------



## Taintedlove

Awww hopeful glad u had a great family day! We deserve those days don't we? And this little guy is moving all day long now and I think sometimes it makes me a little nauseated! But I love it none the less minus the kicks straight to my cervix... Those still feel really weird to me! 
Hey Sugarlys I wish I could have been able to keep it a secret... However I just
Found it way too difficult here in Calgary to find anything gender neutral! If it was yellow it had dump trucks or flowers on it... Know what I mean? We finally picked a final first
Name and working on the middle! Do u have names picked for both? Good luck with your US today! 
Mirna what day can you test again? I forgot I have preggo soggy brain! Lol and I have u and blessed in my prayers for pregnancy! 

AFM.... I'm puking again!!! Ugh! Not all day long but first
Thing in the morning! Apparently the progesterone is on the rise again! How lovely! Im used it now tho and it doesn't bother me as much at all! Constipation is in full blossom for me, I drink tons of water eat bran coming out of my ears and prunes like its nobodys business... And yet I'm still constipated! Lol normally if I sniffed prunes I'd be running to the bathroom! Lol I have 7 shifts left and the hardest one is today and the rest will just basically be tying up the loose ends! 
This is my last weekend with Phil... He's heading out on Tuesday night:( I'm gonna miss him but I REALLLLLLY love sleeping alone right now BC I'm finding it more difficult to sleep! 
The last couple days it's been crazy thundering and lightning and Charlie has been keeping me awake BC he is afraid lol it's funy and cute! Anyways gotta get ready for work!
:)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- wow home inspections are cheap for you guys too! Another thing we shall have to spent much more on, but it's one of the smaller expenses. Glad you are feeling a bit better.

Sugarlys- hooray for ultrasound day. Agh, your staying team yellow? I admire your willpower!!! Make sure you post us a few pics so we can guess!! So you think boy (70% of mom guesses are right, time will tell!)

So I'm starting to feel bigger. My tummy is finally in my way, hubby laughed at me last night when I almost pushed something g on the edge of the counter off when I turned to talk to him. Also I have noticed lots of small stains on my belly region of shirts, the catch all is there. Hint for you ladies with a belly, especially you tainted! Careful when using your oven or ironing, I burned my belly once last pregnancy.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

wow so nice to hear all of your preggies giving us some headstart on whats to come! i love it!! today at work i spent the whole day with my preggy workmate(someone i adore!) she's in the 8th month and her baby girls keeps on kicking and stretching inside her belly..omg i get so excited when her belly goes horizontally stretched then suddenly goes up in the middle when she kicks.omg thats soooo magical!!!
tainted sorry for the vomitting! yay for sleeping alone again!! when is phill coming back again? u have us in the meantime!! i promise i wont disappear this time if i got a BFN im prepared for all options and most ppl say that IUI dont work the first time...
my testing date will be next thursday if AF didnt show before that on Friday i have my hubbby's birthday and i will test on thursday that way IF i got a BFP *fingers crossed* i will have a whole day to prepare for the surprise on his Birthday i got a whole scenario in my head!
hopeful your family day seems peeeeeeerfect :) u made me even more BABIES sick at this point i dont mind to be the next octomom!! lol
sugarlys thank you honey!! HOW CAN YOU HOLD UP FROM FINDING OUT THE BABY'S SEX???? you have so much willpower i admire that!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay for the ultrasound keep us posted!! 
blessed im soooooooooo excited for you!! you have so much going onnnnn i have my fxed for both of us :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Had the ultrasound! Of course they don't tell you anything but I got some pics...I will attach them!
 



Attached Files:







ROWLEYALYSSA ARLENE096820120606131439091.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









ROWLEYALYSSA ARLENE096820120606131622164.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









ROWLEYALYSSA ARLENE096820120606131722698.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sugarlys

Picture 2 is an arm/hand and picture 3 is a leg


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awwww hi baby! I think it's a little boy too :)

OB appt today... Just a check up. Apparently I've been having Braxton hix contractions at work... All due to being on my feet all day and lifting heavy objects I'm sure. Time to slow down! And I guess my fundal height is measuring 25 weeks instead of 21.5 weeks, so next Thursday I have yet another ultrasound to make sure baby isn't growing too big, common for diabetic mommies, butnsince he measured 8oz last week and this week he should hit the 1 pound mark, I think he's right on track. I kept telling her I'm measuring big because I'm fat... I think fundal height is a crock of crap because everyone carries differently! But hey, another look at baby.... I cool with that!

So I usually wear a continuous glucose monitor, as it reads my glucose every 3 minutes so I can stop my blood sugar from going too high or too low (love technology!) but the receiver broke and I haven't been able to afford to replace it ($100, I know... I could have spent baby shower favor money on it... ). So I texted FOB asking him to call me ASAP. He wakes up (working midnights) and intell him about the ob appt and how I'm measuring almost 4 weeks ahead. He asks me what it means and I told a white lie... I told him I'm measuring big and if I continue to do so they may have to take baby earlier, which he may night survive or might have to spend months in NICU. He asked what can be done to stop this. I told him that I haven't been able to afford to test my blood sugars as often and my cgm broke... And the docs prefer me to wear the cgm all the time. I explained how much it costs to replace it (1year warranties suck y'all) and he told me he's not home to give me cash. I explained that instead of using his credit cards to fly his mistress all over the US and put her up in hotel rooms that he could use his credit cards for actual needs instead of wants.

So tomorrow I'm calling the company to order a new one and explaining that he will be calling in to pay for it using his credit card... And I have to email him my account number with the company and their phone number so he can pay it.

Finally. I had to tell a big white lie for him to do something. Ugh.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi ladies! Sugarlys, love the photos, thank you for sharing them. K says he wouldn't want to know the sex either. I'm cool with that if we get pregnant w/ one. If it's two, I think I'm going to want to know so I can be as prepared as possible. 

Mirna, I think you have a great attitude and am so happy to hear you'll stick around. We miss you when you're gone!!! How's everything else going?

Tainted, love hearing how the baby is moving and how well you are. (Aside from the vomiting of course!) I think that you'll have a much easier go the second time around b/c you'll be prepared for the sickness with the proper meds from the get-go. Not saying you won't still get sick, but it won't be the 30 lb weight loss type! :hugs:

ER, good luck with getting a new glucose monitor. Hope the scans next week go well.

Well, I moved my boards back to June 22. I think I haven't been focusing very well b/c of all the other stuff going on. Since we can't travel anyway, I'll be able to study during the day. I'm still taking like five days after the transfer on Wed to relax. My mom is going to be here for a couple of those days and I can't wait. I feel better about this schedule. I wish I could take it on Monday but I want to do better than just pass and that's currently where I'm at. Take care ladies, I'm off to study. :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh my night just got better... So this girl that he cheated on me with, I messages her on fb a while ago and it was pretty snarky. She "accidentally" sent me a friend request, then took it back. I called her out on it. We ended up talking for 3 hours over fb messenger and I actually feel really bad for her. The ex fed her so many lies, then lied to me about her... We realized that he's a lying sack of shit. He told her that he didn't plan this baby, that I just stopped taking the pill.. Well, considering I haven't been on the pill in years and he only pulled out or used condoms, and he decided to ditch the condoms... Yeah she's pissed that he lied to her so many times. Of course, I played nice and was like "look it's not my position to say break up with him but you deserve the truth... And I'm so sorry he's been lying to both of us" lol.

I'm glad she knows the truth. I hope she's not as dumb and nieve as she seems and uses the information wisely.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- very interesting. Personally I'd stay away from it as he would hold you responsible if anything goes wrong. But for liars they usually get found out in some way, told on or not. Anyways hope you are feeling better.

AFm- I am having some pretty bad back pain, and I know it's cause I don't know how to rest and take it easy. Today it spread from my back to the sides of my stomach. It was like constant tension and I got worried. Did some reading and it said if you rest and curl toward the pain and it doesn't go away then call or get checked. I've had no bleeding, nothing like water is broken, I went and sat outside and curled in toward my belly and it did subside. It's better now that I had a bath and am relaxin a little. Lesson learned, take it easy and get the friggin massage booked already. Just so so much to get done.
Open houses to attend this weekend, see what our new place could look like :)
Agent comes Monday so only two more days to declutter and get this place is reasonable condition for him to evaluate, god I hope it's gonna be good news.


----------



## Taintedlove

How can u ladies do babies and houses at the same time. We were planning on moving but decided to wait til like jan feb to do so, cuz I don't wanna be moving around Christmas either lol! Props to you both 
And to u ladies out there who are iui'ing transferring etc... This feels like a good month for someone! :) but I have you both in my prayers! :):) 
AFM... Phil can't come to NS now and we've been planning forever but his 'ma mere' is sick and he is going to visit her since she is the only grandparent he has left! I was mega disappointed but I understand at the same time! 
TMI time... My labia is mega itchy without discharge... I definitely don't think it's a YI BC I usually get discharge so I researched it... Apparently lots of women get it from all the extra moisture down there. Lol so I have a dr apt Monday if it doesn't change I'll get her to check it! 
I had my glucose tolerance test today... GAG!! It's should be grape flavored! But I think all is well! I had to get a needle and I did ok!! Yay me
Hey thanks for the tip hopeful, however my tummy isn't really big! We were actually talking about this a couple times at work... I'm pretty small for 28 weeks pregnant! The ultrasound tech said that the baby likes hanging out in my back... So maybe that's what's happenin! Lol none the less... I feel really good lately! Just uh bigger than I usually do! 
Sugarlys...look at that strings of lovely pearls of spine that baby of yours has! Yay!! Does it feel more real seeing that? And way to go holding off on the gender! 
Ok sleepy girl! Loves ya ladies!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys!

Hopeful, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!! How is your back today? :hugs: I love open houses! Really, we can't buy for a while but I would go to open houses every weekend if I could. I hope you find a perfect home.

Tainted, we are staying put for another year but if we have multiples I'm going to want to move. We have toooooo many stairs. Thank you for your prayers, keep 'em coming!! :thumbup: Sorry Phil can't make it to NS, hope his 'ma mere is better soon. I also hope your itchyness goes away, that is NO fun! I've heard the glucose tolerance test tastes horrible. I think a man must design it b/c a woman would have made it taste better a long time ago! 

Sugarlys, what's shaking? What are you guys up to this weekend?

AFM, I stopped the Lupron shots last night and began the Crinone this am. The lupron had been keeping my ovaries shut down and Crinone is progesterone. K & I had a lovely dinner date. It was so beautiful outside we sat down on a bench and watched everyone go by. We talked about whatever, he would point out every sports car that drove by and I would point out every minivan. I tease him that it's his future car/van if we have multiples since he'll be the one taking them to daycare! :haha: Ok, off to studying, have a great weekend all!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- I will start taking it easier. It started last night after dinner with bath, and I went to bed super early. Today we watched Netherlands lose to Denmark (I'm a depressed Dutch girl), then hit 3 open houses which kind of disappointed us, then came home for the second half of Portugal (Kevs team) losing to Greece. Now he's grumpy, we have to go to his moms for dinner (from his birthday on Wednesday) and be social. He'll prolly drink too much and I get to drive two kids home.....grrrrrreat.
As for the open houses, the first one was great for space, lousy for cosmetic condition (scratched wood everywhere, stained carpet and grout, basement needed residing for more lighting as it was so dark, and the house itself needed lots of repair with brickwork cracking, also downstairs bathroom with shower was not completed. It reamed like smoke(big turn off for me as third hand smole is difficult to get out of a place).Too much work to be done, we need move in and maybe painting or carpet.
The second one was small, nothing fancy, and the second bath was a water closet only (sink and toilet), we need a second shower.
The third one was in great shape. Had beautiful bright airy feel, decent space except for kids rooms (big downfall for me), all new north star windows, but the basement was tiny and choppy (I want big rec/play room). Ugh, why is this so friggin hard? It just dashed my hopes of being able to get stuff done quickly, gonna be a challenge finding a good fit. 3 or 4 more on our hot list that the agent can show us once we speak to him on Monday.

Tainted- we wereoriginally going to wait but I can barely get stuff done with one kid, let alone two ( one a breastfeeding newborn), I couldn't imagine the craziness,so at least if it gets sold in four months we can find something I'm sure,even if we. Need to rent temporarily.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Update- wow, what a craptacular evening this has turned out to be. I'm just venting ladies. So DH was crabby before even leaving the house for dinner at his moms. His bro sent him a text saying he wouldn't be going to his birthday dinner as he was too busy getting ready for his garage sale the following day (not like it hasn't been planned for over a month and common dude, it's your fn brother!). Anyways he was bummed his bro doesn't want to be bothered with him (nothing new really but it stings all the same). So we are there. They start doing shots (his mother is the instigator) and we realize we forgot my sons booster, so being momma I offer my lap so he can eat and eat my dinner cold after. The rest of the night was spent with me chasing my son around a tiny townhouse yard with loads of cement and stone figures/steps/benches/rose bushes (basically hazards) and no one, not even my damn husband lifted a finger to help. I took him inside to play a few times as it still wasn't child proof but was much safer and more spacious. Then I get to the point where he almost injures himself, my MIL tells me to 'relax', too bad preggo's can't drink seven shots to do so and not care about a toddlers safety, and I have to give DH the angry 'let's go now before I kill someone look'. I drove home for obvious reasons, then as we pull in the driveway my DH decides its a great time to chastise my standard driving skills in some way, cause even drunk he's an expert. I am exhausted and sore and pissed the hell off.
Okay rant over. Going to bed :(


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Aww, get some rest! Doesn't sound like a fun time, sounds a lot like my family though so I understand.


So the ex isn't speaking to me or texting me or anything. It's kinda nice. I walked laps in my parents pool tonight... It was amazing to feel weightless.... Until it's time to get outof the pool and it hits you really hard on how much weight you're carrying.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hello lovelies!!
er girl way to go swimming!! im already chubby wonder how id look like when im preggers.id definitly have to pay extra attention to what im putting in my mouth!
hopeful sorry for your hubbys birthday :( and GET YOURSELF SOME REST!! you need to take care of that little bun inside of you!
tainted sorry about the itchiness and phill :S hope you feel better soon! thank you for your prayers im so veryyyy excited!!
blessed glad your over with lupron! things are going so fast for both of us!!!! i really hope we BOTH get BFPs this month together!! :) that would be so much fun.im praying for u!!

as for me, well girls, my af is due on wednesday!! hubby's birthday on thursday!! im 10 dpo today!! im getting very impatient but gona wait...i wish i get BFP and get my hubby the most awesome birthday gift. im planing to make him a frame with a positive test and some nice words....pray for me girls!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Ohhhhh good luck! That's so exciting! I'd be testing already though.... Hell, I tested at 5dpo and got a bfp.... Then tested every day for two weeks lol :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Morning ladies. Got some rest but not enough. DH snored more than normal due to the drinking, so once he came to bed it was aweful. In the morning he got pissy with me and got out of bed for 6:30 or so. I texted him as he was playing games in the basement saying, I'm not getting up and there are pancakes in the fridge, and to have fun. Did he let me sleep in? Nope, he stormed in and out of the bedroom 3 times slamming the door on the way. Needless to say we are not talking right now. I'm dealing with the baby and laundry and cleaning and he decided to begin a new project outside of parging cement instead of finishing what's started in the house. Whatever. Least he's doing something finally. Relator comes over tomorrow and we are not at all ready for it cause he has done nothing to help me the past four days. I'm emotional as hell right now and crying up a storm since 5:30 am and just trying to keep it in check. I don't know how this will all pan out, but I am not going to let him get away with it this time. 

ER- swimming sounds nice, my son loves it but we have to psy normally to access pools which runs expensive. Hope your mom is playing nice.

Mirna- so excited for you! Can't believe it's 10dpo already! I'd be testing too but I totally understand you waiting this time as that last bought was really hard on you. Keep positive and cute idea for hubby's bday

Blessed- so how is the protesterone treating you? Causing mad symptoms or what? I really dislike the hormone for what it does to us but it supports pregnancy so it's not all bad.

Tainted- hope Phil's gramma comes through okay. I have no grandparents left, DH has just one. Have a wonderful trip! Maybe things will turn around and he can fly out there to surprise you anyways!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all!

Mirna, you're going to look beautiful pregnant! Things are moving right along for us both and FX'd June is THE month. I'm not testing early either, it's just too hard.

Hopeful, how are you? I don't know what advice to give b/c I just want to be supportive of you and I just wanna smack your K upside his head and hope it knocks some sense in him! It is not ever okay to disrespect a spouse as much as he but it's even worse b/c you're pregnant! I'm so sorry. :hugs: The progesterone is better than expected, I think I have more energy. I'm certainly extra frisky, I attacked K earlier! We also took a bike ride around the forest preserve and I wasn't nearly so tired. I think it may also be from stopping the Lupron. 

Love to all you girls!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hi everyone!!
Hopeful - Sounds like the stress of the house is getting to K - doesn't make it fair to take it out on you though. I hope that your afternoon got better.

Mirna - fingers are crossed for you! That would be quite the bday present :) Can't wait to hear all about it!!

Blessed - haha lucky K! I'm sure he's not complaining ;) Fingers are crossed for you too :)

Er - swimming right now sounds great...it is so hot here today!

Tainted - sounds like the countdown is on for you to go home...I am sure you are so excited!!

AFM, hubby had the weekend off so we went to the movies last night (saw Snow White)..it was actually quite good. And then today we planted our vegetable garden before it got too hot. It looks great! I am feeling good. Countdown is on to finish work...14 more days to go! Hope you are all feeling well!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sugarlys, youre geographically on the other side of the Detroit river, right? Yeah it's been hot here too. 

I'm thinking about paying 120 dollars for 3-4 one hour water aerobics classes per week for 12 weeks, that will take me up to 34-35 weeks, which is close to quitting time.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hopeful so sorry about k!! men are VERY SELFISH and inconsiderate thats what ive learnt!! when i had my b2b iuis the 2 times i went out from the clinic i fought with hubs and cried my eyes out! and he didnt even care i has just done iui for the first time ever and i need to relax!! anyway we need to be selfish as well and learn how to pamper ourselves and JUST RELAX...forget about everything else do whatever makes you happy..

sugarlyssss missed you!! i saw snow white as well i liked it the twilight girl looks beautiful!! wowwww u have a vegetable garden to plant?? u girls make me look retarted lol i always dream of having a house with a front yard instead i live in a tall building :( i have my fingers crossed for my immigration interview to happen soon

blesseddddd just when are you due to do the transfer and test??? im sorry my work is killing me and its hard to follow :( im sooo excited for youuuu!!!! i just had my last pill of progesterone yesterday mannnn i was eating like a pig lol i scared myself now i feel wayyyy better

er girl i never knew u can do aerobics when ur preggy!!!!!!! r u sure its safe??


----------



## blessedlife

hi guys! 

Sugarlys, your weekend sounds lovely. We saw The Avengers and it was really good. I hope we get to see Snow White too! 

Mirna, my transfer is on Wed. Yes, the progesterone makes me eat and makes me frisky! You have an interview or something coming up for work don't you? 

K was a butt-head this morning. He took the week off and so was around when I started making my lunch. Now I know I'm emotional from all the damn hormones but he was actually outlining on my stomach where the food was going to go. Outlining my pooch. I was soooo pissed! Never mind the fact it's the area that I've injected a million shots in order for us to have a baby!!! I called him a jerk and asked how he would like it if I pointed out all his flaws. I said it was really mean and he felt so bad he's taken my bike into the shop like I asked him to do months ago. He's a wonderful man but still a man! So thoughtless. I think he thought he was being funny.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's it with men ladies, they just don't think before acting. They have a hard time considering someone's feelings until its too late. At least we have each other to vent to :hugs:
As for my K, things have been better and he realizes he f'd up. As always it's a sorry then screw up again I'm sure. Next thing we get invited to for his family I think I'll pull the 'I don't think I want to go'. He'll ask why and I'll say ' cause remember the last time you didn't lift a finger to help me? Well I bet you'll do it again.' it may make him make some promises he has to follow through on and keep his mind on not screwing up.

Blessed- omg Wednesday? It's sooo soon ! Yeah! :happydance:
Sorry about your K pointing that out to you, not nice at all making a hormonal woman insecure in any way.

Mirna- you'll get your chance to move, I'm sure of it. Once you do there are plenty of ways to have a yard here. We've got house, townhouse/condo, rent a main floor apartment in a house.....so many ways to have your greenspace for your munchkin to play in.

Sugarlys- I only have tomato plants this year. I've plented many things before but never got to enjoy them, lettuce peppers, something (including neighbors dogs and bunnies) always eats it first. I do have chives, and not far from me on city property there is free rhubarb! Yummy! About K, maybe stress is getting to him but he better learn to deal with it better. You can only push your wife so far before the elastic band snaps!

Er- water aerobics is a wonderful idea! It's good for your heart and to keep active and anything in water is what my doc keeps telling me to do as its easier on you and your joints. I wish I had the time and money right now, I'd so be doing that!


----------



## Sugarlys

Mirna - in Canada there are TONS of homes with yards...not a strange request at all. I am so thankful to live where we do. I love the space! 

Hopeful - glad things are better today. Are you finding the heat bothering you today?

ER - I'm not sure where you are in relation to the Detriot river, but we are about an hour east of Georgian Bay (the bay off of Lake Huron). Yes, it is still hot here today.

Blessed - will definitely be thinking of you Wednesday! Are you getting nervous?

Not much new here...work was busy today. Still feeling great. When did you guys here back about your ultrasounds? I had one Wednesday and haven't heard anything. Do they just tell me at my next doctors appt? (Which is june 21)?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna, water aerobics is amazing for pregnant women because it allows all the weight to be taken off of your joints and makes moving much easier :) heck, just floating in a pool feels amazing... Until you have to get out :lol:

Sugarlys, you know where the ambassador bridge is? I'm about 20 minutes west of it :)

As for the water aerobics, I won't be doing it :( because....

I was turned down for a 17k mortgage due to my high student loan debt... About 62k in debt. So tomorrow I'm going to try one more bank and if not, then I'm going to look into section 8 housing... It's a gov't program for lower income families. I may make too much money (only barely tho!) and if that's the case, I'll be stuck here with my parents. No good. It seems like the people who stay home, don't work, pop out a million kids get waaaay more help than the people like me, who has a job, worked very hard for an education... Etc. I work for the federal government for hecks sake!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh here's something interesting and tmi...

Okay I'm single, but I still have needs (lol) and when I give myself an orgasm my uterus gets all tight and my stomach gets super rock hard! It freaked me out but it has happened every time so I dunno... Time to ask the doctor on Thursday!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! I hope everyone's week is off to a good start. 

Hopeful, at least he knows he screwed up and I think discussing what you want from him before the next time you guys go is an excellent idea. It makes him a bit more aware of his actions.

Mirna, I would like to make an argument for moving to the US... we have lots of green space too!! :) How are you? 

Sugarlys, I envy your garden too. I do not have a green thumb but I love fresh veggies! 

Tainted, are you in NS now? I hope you're doing great!

ER, hope the housing thing works out. Water aerobics sounds great.

AFM, I'm getting excited! This morning I have blood work. K's coming with and then we're going to go run some errands. We're also going to get all the funny movies to watch since I'm on "couch rest" for Wed and Thurs. Then Thurs night my mom is coming in for Friday since we were going to visit my parents but the doc said no traveling. My dad can't make it but I'm excited to see my mom. It's almost here and I'm getting excited. :thumbup:


----------



## Taintedlove

ER girl... I get the same way! Only when I give myself an orgasm! When I have one sexually it doesn't happen! Weird eh! I freaked me out too but the dr said it was a ok! 
Lol 

Sugarlys... I don't have anymore ultrasounds unless I go for the 4-D! 

I passed my glucose intolerance test flying colors! Everything else is good minus my iron is borderline anemic:( and I'm already constipated! How boooo! Baby is the right size, OB said he will turn in about 2 weeks to head down position! Ahhhhh lol blood pressure is 121/73 so it's all good in this department! 

Hopeful I leave Monday eeee... I have 3 shifts of work left! And I'm ready to fly the coop! Lol 
Hey and the Alaskan highway is torn apart from the flood! Phil can't get back to work but they are paying him anyways until he can get there BC they don't wanna lose him! How neat is that? They say it won't be fixed for at least 2 weeks! We love this company! 
My stomach feels huge today! And I have 2.5 month to go! I'll upload a picture for u fellas on my computer later today! :) 
I have to start packing soon! Eeee! 
NS and then baby! Wooo I'm Sooo excited!! 
I'll make sure u guys know when I start labour.. Who knows how long it'll take my mom was 3 days and my sister was 4! But in small towns! They wouldn't let me go that long an Phil was like 18 hours of labor or something! 


So what are everyone's birthing plans??? 
Epidural? Or no? At home? Hospital? Who is gonna be there etc! 
Blessed and Mirna you guys join in too cuz you must have an idea what u would prefer. 

K back to work!


----------



## Taintedlove

Ps good luck tomorrow blessed!!!:)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Good news tainted! Yay!

I'm going to be induced due to diabetes, but I'm hoping for no epidural. :)
How about you?


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh my gosh I haven't thought of any of that. I think that if I keep putting it off that it won't happen ;) I am so deathly petrified of anything to do with hospitals. I have panic attacks just sitting in waiting rooms so the thought of childbirth was seriously almost enough for me to not have kids at all. AH. I do know I want a hospital birth and my mom will be there with hubby. I don't think hubby will be able to manage to be there for the actual birth...he will be in the hospital but I don't think he would stay upright if he stayed in the room. I am TOTALLY okay with that because I don't want to be there either..haha. He has gotten a lot of slack for that from many but him being stressed will make me more stressed. Plus my mom is super calm and amazing so it works out. I would like to say I could do drug free but I have a low pain tolerance so I can't see it happening. Oh my gosh only 20 weeks away until this is a reality..thanks for freaking me out, Tainted! :)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

girlssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
OMG OMG!!! M OVER THE MOONNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://img862.imageshack.us/img862/4540/20120613044500.jpg


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

blessed im praying for you!!!!! i hope you get your BFP really really reallyyyyyyyyyyy sooon i have a good feeling about this!! goood luck for today!! :hugs:

ok girls u need to get onlineeeeee come onnn
im calling my doctor today to see whats the steps to take maybe blood test and all...ok soooooooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Mirna! Holy, it worked first try!!!! :happydance: I'm thrilled for you!

Blessed- good luck tomorrow! Such exciting news for everyone :) I'm loving coming on here tonight. Keep us posted as soon as you can since you'll be laying around in pjs :)

Sugarlys- you should really read a book or two on your hospital options, writing a birth plan, and what to expect. Being prepared by being informed is your best bet as when surprises happen they can be very scary. Good to hear your mom the rock will be there.

ER- sorry that happened. Didn't you get pre approved? I don't understand how they can back out like that. Do you have anyone who would maybe co sign for you?

Tainted- only 3 days huh? Wow, so exciting for you. Get that last minute packing done. Not to scare you, but what if you go into labor early there? Do you have a backup plan? Can't wait to see the belly pic. I need to take one too, just finding time is hard.

AFM- well lots going on, that's why ive been a bit MIA lately. We signed with a realtor last night, house will be listed on June 18th....not much time to pack up and move half the house to storage and finish all the little projects. Stressful week it's gonna be! Going to see houses next week to see if ER can find a great fit. Court for the stupid roof crap is on the 27th, got my first OB appt on the 5th of July. K didn't get that job :( its disappointing as he was a shoe in for a position like that, but apparently too overqualified for them. Goofballs, makes no sense to me. Ah well, he still has a good job and will wait for the actual position he wants opens up. Things are going good, got fond of boxes and have been packing stuff and cleaning while trying to manage my toddler. He's making it a big challenge.
Needless to say, I'm a bit overloaded And stressed, but it's all for the greater good!


----------



## Taintedlove

Yayyyyyy.... Mirna I'm soooooooooo happy for you I knew you'd get your BFP... And did u test early?? Lol I thought u were waiting til Thursday!! 
Ok I'm partying over here for you in the last time zone but gotta sleep love ya and congrats!! Only 40 weeks to go!:)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

haha thank you so much both!! i did test early!!!!! im testing since sunday and getting faint lines yesterday was darker though so i thought id take the digital today since i was feeling a tiny bit nauseous and some weiird pulling in my uterus!! i just didnt tell a soul about the testing i didnt want to jinx it like last time!!
love you girls this is a luckyyyyy thread!! im just praying for blessed!!!!!!! i want all of us to be pregnant at the same time before tainted delivers lol


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg mirna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Omgomgomg yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Im soooooo exciteddd and nervous i just came back from the clinic had some blood drawn for beta test im praying so hard it confirms my bfp!! I will get the result in the afternoon..will update u girls as soon as i find out 
m now at work and of course didnt get anything done. m awake since 4 a.m. its now 11:30 am.


----------



## Sugarlys

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Mirna congrats!!!! So happy for you :) Isn't it a surreal feeling?? I remember wandering around that day in complete shock. So excited for you! :)
I'm just getting ready for work so I will write more tonight but I couldn't pass up not posting something to you Mirna!

And I'll be thinking of you today, Blessed!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- sending you love and :dust: :dust: :dust: and countless :hug:
Can't wait to hear about how well things went!

Mirna- it'll confirm it! It's just so nice hearing those words, and a number. Then you go for another test in a couple days to watch it rise. Everything about pregnancy is still testing and waiting. Lol, welcome to the bump club :)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

haha hopeful!! so true!! they just called and said its positive and i have to go on saturday to do another blood work to see the rise then schedule the echo.yayy im sooo happy i dont know how this day went by but im just shocked and daydreaming all day lool didnt even unlock my pc at work lol
sugarlys thank you honeyyyyyyyyy its soooooo surreaaaaaal and fascinating and unbelievable!! i hope this little munchkin sticks!! 
blessed, im thinking of you!!!!!! i hope everything goes smoothly!! pls restttttttttttt and update us whenever u can..baby dust your wayy


----------



## Taintedlove

Tons and tons of baby dust to you blessed!!! I will be thinkin and praying for you all day today! 
Love ya sweetie! Rest rest rest and let us know when u can! 
:)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

test my profile changes


----------



## blessedlife

Mirna! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny: Huge congrats! I'm sooo excited for you! Yay Yay YAY!!!! That's so wonderful, have you told DH or are you going to be able to wait until tomorrow? Do you know how you're going to tell him?

So I'm currently carrying a party of 3!!!! The embryologist said the three embryos looked really good and gave us photos of them. That was so cool. One was ten cells and two were eight cells. I'm all drugged up and laying on the couch. K is running around making lunch and being very wonderful. He was actually in the room with me so that was really neat. Hard to believe I have three in me, come on and stick babies stick!


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh man! How completely wonderful blessed!!! I am so happy! Those sound promising to me! 
Keeping u in my thoughts and prayers? How long til u can test now?? Eeeeeeeeeee!! I'm soooo excited!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, great news blessed! 3 little ones, I'm praying they are sticky beans for you. We went yesterday to pick up an outdoor playset for Xavier and the lady had a girl and two boys. She was very open with me and said they were all fertility babies. Her daughter IUI and her twin boys IVF. Thought that might make you smile. Small world! Lots of us need help.


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful42nd said:


> Wow, great news blessed! 3 little ones, I'm praying they are sticky beans for you. We went yesterday to pick up an outdoor playset for Xavier and the lady had a girl and two boys. She was very open with me and said they were all fertility babies. Her daughter IUI and her twin boys IVF. Thought that might make you smile. Small world! Lots of us need help.

Thanks guys! Tainted, we go in for testing on Sunday the 24th. I won't test early, if it's negative I'll just be too sad and hope that it will change. I'd rather just enjoy these next two weeks and pray for a stick bean! Are you so excited for NS??? I hope you have such a lovely, relaxing time.

Hopeful, that is a wonderful story! Thank you for sharing. Good luck getting everything ready for putting your house on the market. Will the court hearing for the roof be the only time you have to go? Do they make a ruling that day? I'm just getting on here in between movies. :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna and blessed, I'm hoping these babies stick!!!! Nothing but positive pregnancy vibes your way!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- the settlement hearing is a mandatory meeting to try to work things out through our lawyers and to avoid court. Court is costly for the system and they want to make sure it's necessary. If one of us rejects a reasonable offer from the other forcing court, that can be a negative impact in them once court ruling is made especially if they are the losing party. I guess I won't have to go if this wraps things up, or if the date is post baby, as it pretty much will be. I just hope this wraps up quickly. I have so many other things to look forward to, and just want this over with.

So packing up today went okay. Got lots done, two truckloads (pickup) to K's moms place. Maybe 1-2 more to be in good shape for showings. Make a small house look more spacious. We were busting at the seams here. Need to sell stuff Kijiji (local online classifieds), but I'm not giving away expensive items.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

blessed how wonderful to have 3 babies in there!!! i hope they stick!! sooooo excited for u!! praying that the 24th comes really soooonnn. well i couldnt restrain i told DH coz he had to take me to the lab to do the blood work i just jumped over his bed and showed him the test and danced over the bed and celebrated he started crying from happiness!!
im still picking up a frame to make him some dadddy related special gift for his birthday on friday!

hopeful good luck with your whole roof and moving thing!! i dont know how you do it!!

i woke up early today at well ts 5 am over here im waking up at 4:30 am every day!! thank god no nausea until now!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think I'm a bit crazy to be honest Mirna, but hey, what doesn't kill you will make you stronger. I just keep saying I can do this, it will be worth it, it keeps me going. It sucks poor K will have to do projects for fathers day, like installing baseboards or grouting tile. I'm sure he doesn't want to, but I'll give him a good fathers day off another day when life allows us to relax.
So I spent an hour and a half outside scrubbing the pieces of Xavier's new climber. It's got dirt and algae build up, but looks great underneath. It's hard work being cheap but my father the Dutchman would be proud of me. Saved $200 this route. Just need to assemble the pieces when I'm done scrubbing and voila, hours of fun. It has a swing, slide, climbing wall and built in house. He's going to love it!


----------



## Taintedlove

Ok commencing last day of work! Wish me luck!!:)


----------



## blessedlife

Yay Tainted! Enjoy. :flower:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope it went well Tainted! Now get packed and go enjoy yourself in NS.

I am wiped, and it's not over yet. My sis came over yesterday and helped me for five hours. Today my dad was here working from 6-7 hours, my mom for a few too , helped watch Xavier and paint trim. I love my family so much to help out, they are the best! Still much more to go. Happy weekend full of work to us. I do want my bed and a personal masseuse. Ah, it will slow down again soon. I'm taking a nice warm bath tonight


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sitting at work still. I've had sharp pains on my left side and pressure down below for the past few hours... been sitting down and drinking water with no relief. He hasn't kicked me since this morning... I have a really bad feeling that something is terribly wrong, so I'm headed to the ER as soon as I clock out :(


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh dear ER. Thinking of you tonight and praying everything is okay with you and baby.

Tainted - I am sure you are done work now...congrats!! I am sure that feels amazing!

Hope you are all doing well. Blessed - are you feeling okay?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- leave work! I hope things are okay and it's just Braxton hicks. Let us know as we are all worried.

Is everyone watching this guy walk over Niagara falls? Wow, incredible! I'm so lucky to have such a beautiful treasure like the falls so close.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Everything is okay! Apparently all the pat downs and heavy lifting I do at work is causing the pain and he decided to kick as soon as I got to the hospital... Stinker!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Haha great er!!! Thank god everything is ok just take care of urself and rest!!!
Blesssed whats up with u??
As for me, the hcg from wednsday 13 dpo was 50 i took another blood test today its 90.the dr said its ok but he wants me to do the test again on tueaday? M a bit concerned r my levels not good??
What were ur numbers girls at the start of ur pregnancy? What do u think?
The past.few days i was having painful period like cramps i called the dr he said it was normal its my uterus growing and i have nothing to worry about!!
Dont know why m a bit nerveous just want tuesday to come quickly so i relax and rest assured sooooo excited though!!!
Alsoo i have a question how far along were u girls when u had ur first appointment? My dr is kinda monitoring my hcg and the nurse was calling e i didnt even sit with him.yet


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies! My mom just left so I have a little bit of time to chat before back to the books. I moved my exam (again) to Wed so K & I will have a five day vacay before M3 year starts! I'm so jealous of all my classmates that are posting on FB of the wonderful travels they're enjoying since they already took the exam. I try and remind myself I'm just doing something very different with my June! I'm only 3dpt (3 days post transfer) so not really feeling any different. It was so lovely to spend yesterday with my mom. I made her copies of the photos of the embryos for her to show Dad. They are the only ones who know we're doing this. 

Hopeful, how wonderful that your family helped out so much! When are you guys going house hunting again?


Mirna, I know that if I get a BFP (FX'd) I'll be followed very closely the first trimester b/c it is an assisted conception. Since you were a medicated IUI, I'm sure they'll be following you too. 

ER, glad everything is okay! 

Tainted, enjoy vacay with your family!!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow, Blessed that is so cool that you got pics of that!! Medicine has come so far in the last 100 years! Hopefully you will soon have a little one to hold and that will beat any world travel! Good luck studying!

ER - so glad everything is okay! What a relief.

Mirna - I never knew any of my hcg levels....I didn't have my first doctors appt until I was 10 weeks or so? It is different everywhere though!

Hopeful - yes, I was watching and it was painful to watch! Amazing though...its crazy that some ppl are driven to do stuff like that! 

Tainted - enjoy the vacay!

AFM, all is well! Today is the 20 week mark. Wow, halfway! I got up early and went grocery shopping and am now cleaning the house. 9 days left of work! Wohoo!
Anyway, enjoy your day everyone!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

My hcg levels were like... 22 (2days pre af due), 60 something, 130 something. They were slow but steadily rising, no worried. The doc did monitor me... I went in for my pap (I guess that's normal if you haven't had one in a year) and they did an ultrasound at 5 weeks to make sure it was ectopic. Then I was seen at 7 weeks, 8 weeks, 10 weeks, 13 weeks. So I wouldntnbe worried and yes, cramps are fine. If you're worried, put yourself on modified bed rest. After school and work I'd lay in bed the rest of the night watching tv or movies as I didn't want to over exert myself


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Blessed so glad u enjoyed ur day with ur mom.and hey babies beat travel any day!!!
Sugarlys r u leaving work or what?? 
Er girlll thanx for reassuring me about the levels the problem with my levels is that its 90 instead of 100 it should've doubled at least!! Nyway m gona try to relax and not think about it until tuesday..wish me luck i neeed ur prayers


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies, just a quick hi before crashing. Things are moving along, but still so much more. I feel like crying but no time for that!

Blessed- how nice to be able to share this with your parents. It's good to have someone else to lean on than just your man. It can be stressful, but should be enjoyed too :) we probably go starting next week. Will talk to the realtor tomorrow or Monday to confirm.

Mirna- I'm sure if I looked back in my posts I would see what my numbers were. I went to have my first beta at 15dpo (153 or so?) then two days later I had another (464 or something close to). I remember it rose over 60% in 48hours which my doc said they like to see. Don't panic though. Lots of people have strange occursnces with their HCG rising slowly at first, or having them almost drop then rise again. Your doc will keep a close eye on it now. First real appointment if your numbers are rising without issue is between 6-8 weeks (ultrasound to confirm heartbeat) least that's how it worked for me.

Sugarlys- your done work in nine days? Wow! Enjoy!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yeah they scanned me early due to the diabetes... My levels were slow rising, but as long as they keep rising everything will be okay!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thanks girls thats such a relief!! if my levels rose from 50 to 90 thats more than 60% rise..which is ok! im praying for tuesday!! 
blessed any symptoms yet?


----------



## blessedlife

Hi ladies! 

Hopeful, I'm so excited for you. I know that getting a house ready and moving is soooo much work but it's also so exciting. Wonderful new things for your growing family. How close is your family? Mine is 9 hours away and I am really looking forward to the day K& I can be closer. You're absolutely right about how nice it is to share this with my mom (who then passes on the info to Dad). She also took copies of the embryos home to show my dad. 

Mirna, I'm sending lots of positive mojo your way. I'm trying not to symptom spot, especially since I'm only 4dpt. No matter what, I'm going to try and remind myself that I'm taking so much progesterone, it could be the cause of anything. Just going to hope for the best! :flower:

Tainted, hope you're having a wonderful time with your family. 

ER, how's everything since you had the scare? 

Sugarlys, what are your summer plans once work is done? 

Okay ladies, it's Father's Day here in the US so I need to call mine and then get to studying.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hopeful - that is very exciting!! I know it can be exhausting. We moved last summer and I will never move again...so much work and so tiring...and I wasn't even pregnant! Good luck with all the work and know that it will be worth it in the end.

ER - hope you are feeling okay and that baby is moving around lots for you! 

Mirna - definitely thinking of you for Tuesday...it's so hard to wait!!

Blessed - I can't believe you were able to keep all this a secret from everyone all while doing so much work in school..wow! Must be hard to be away from your family especially during times like this. Both my in laws and parents are within 20 minutes of where we are and I definitely take it for granted!

Today was the first day that I could feel the baby moving around on the outside of my stomach. I have felt movement for a few weeks but today I could feel it with my hand...very cool.

Mirna, I am a teacher so our summer break starts on June 28...can't wait. No big plans for the summer...I think I am going to just stay off for Sept, Oct. I don't think I will really feel like working that close to the time. We are eligible for 1 year of maternity benefits in Canada so I will take those September to September....makes it easier to go back the following year at the beginning of a new school year.

Anyway, hope you all have a great week!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hope everyone is well.
Your right Sugarlys moving sucks, and I'm not even at that stage yet. This is just decluttering and home improvements to sell! It seems so daunting thinking of selling and finding a new house in the right time frame.
Blessed- it is so exciting but right now I'm just tired and stressed. I'm frustrated my body won't do what it used to, but need to realize I'm preggers and slow down. K is frustrating me but what else is new. He's starting to drop things off the get done list cause he thinks they aren't important. F- that, we told the realtor it's getting done, it WILL get done! I will hire someone if he can't follow through. Anyways I gave him slack today cause of fathers day and all, made a nice French toast and bacon breakfast, got him DQ when he was complaining he was hot. Things are looking good here. 4dpt huh, how many is test day?

ER - how's the diabetis going. Are you apartment hunting now? You could try a townhouse /condo rental, has a small yard and bigger space. Good luck

Mirna- good I'm glad we eased your mind. When are you doing a third beta?


----------



## blessedlife

Morning guys! 

Hopeful, OTD is this Sunday, I think that's 11dpt. FX'd! I go in this morning for a blood draw just to monitor my progesterone & estrogen levels. 

What's everyone doing this week? 

:flower:


----------



## Taintedlove

OH MY GOD!!! 
Lol! I am currently at my sisters in Edmonton and we catch the red eye to NS tonight! Her 3 children have never been on a plane before and nana and papa live in NS so they are literally bounding off the walls! And I'm getting questions like this...Is the baby moving ? Can I feel it? Is he sleeping? I've never felt it before... Can I have a hug? Lmao! It's like crazy seriously! Two 10 year olds and an 11 year old! And my sister asking me 4938282 questions! I wanna sleep the day away! Lol I also am not looking forward to the red eye BC I can't sleep on a plane I dunno why! I'll probably end up getting sick from lack of sleep! Lol

You gals have been busy! Mirna I'm so positive for you! Your levels are rising just fine!:) and blessed its getting close! Are you just so excited?!?

Blessed I don't envy you! I hate with a passion packing and moving like you wouldn't believe! I moved twice a year for 5 years while in university and I never wanna move again but we will be doing that after Christmas this year! Blargh! Good luck with it all and I'm so happy you have someone to help u out! How is the little girl doing? Beating u up yet??? 

Sugarlys! YAY it's Sooo exciting to be able to feel the baby move on the outside! Mine is slowing down now because he's getting too big and running out of space in there, but when he kicks me now it can hurt! And yay for you taking the extra time off! I'm doing it too and everyone is like... Why are u taking off so early.. Well I have a year off work and I am going home and I don't wanna work being the size of a house! So there! Lol
Anyways we are off to finish up last minute tail end stuff like buying magazines etc!
Have a great day and I'll touch base in a couple days once I catch up on my sleep and time zone change!


----------



## Taintedlove

I Mean hopeful...
Not blessed! My fingers are broken!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hi ladies i did the blood test in the morning and m waiting foe the results.
Soooooo scared!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Heyyyuuu it went up from 90 to 350 weeeehaaaaaa!!!!!!!!

But my first appointment is july 12th :( too far for me!! Ill then be at 8 weeks and 1 day
what do u girls think?and i have a question once u conceived did u change from the fertility doc
or u stayed with him i wonder if i should change doctors


----------



## blessedlife

Whoohoo Mirna!!!! Congrats, that's wonderful! :happydance:

I know if we're pregnant we stay w/ the FS for the first trimester then he sends us off to a regular ob. I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's wonderful Mirna. My FS did my first 3 ultrasounds and all bloodwork , but my regular doc did my prenatal appointments. I was referred to an OB for 27-28 weeks or so.
I'm so thrilled for you!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well... He told me that she is moving up to Michigan for him this weekend. He is flying her from her home state to here in Michigan to live together in his new condo. 

Great.

So I'm packing like crazy and trying to disassemble a wardrobe and a desk. I also made it a point to take an extra long shower here and uh, skin the cat... Since you know, I can't really see it anymore... So I took a really long nice shower to take care of that mess too. 

But since she's living up here now I told him that Leo will not be going over to his condo... She will not meet my son until they are married. He's like "why are you pushing me to marry her?" I'm not... She's the love of your life, remember? 

I need to make sure I get sole custody... No exceptions.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow drama ER! Not good. Hope things settle down for you. So you really need to get your own place hunny.

Tainted- I don't envy myself either, was not fun at all. Did many things considered iffy while pregnant and am paying the price with a million aches and pains.

AFM- I was packing the bathroom scale and decided it'd been a while so I stepped on it. Well it was first thing in the morning, but I weighed a pound less than before I got pregnant. Hmm, I think the stress and being so busy have become the most effective diet ever. Lol, naw, gotta focus on getting better nutrition and rest. Past Sunday was Vday for me (not that I like to celebrate viability, but a milestone none the less). I can't believe under 4 months left!

Blessed- wow Sunday huh? Can't wait to hear your wonderful news and them we can all speculate on how many your carrying.


----------



## Sugarlys

Question friends:
I just went to the bathroom (number 2...sorry tmi)...anyway, after I went I noticed a bit of blood in the toilet and blood when I wiped. When I wiped again there was nothing and it has been 30 minutes and no other blood. I have been having problems going lately..not getting enough fiber I guess. Is it possible I bled because of that? Baby has been very active like normal tonight....no cramping etc. Advice anyone?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

That happened to me when a turd was too big to come out, it was pretty painful. Okay tmi... But I stuck my fingers up there to make sure the blood wasn't coming from my cervix, compared to coming from my butt. It calmed a lot of fears :lol:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Okay, my finger in the hooha, not sticking my fingers up my butt... Wow I need to really read what I write lol


----------



## Sugarlys

Hhaha!! Hilarious.
Thanks ER for the advice...no more blood at all..I'm back to my normal coloured cm...so I am thinking it all had to do with the bowel movement....makes me want to amp up the fiber! Hope you are doing well.


----------



## blessedlife

Sugarlys, hemorrhoids are a common occurrence with pregnancy. I'm not saying that's what you have but it's a possibility. I'd talk to your doc. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah agreed Sugarlys, when it comes to pregnancy better safe than sorry. I would call and mention it to my doc and let them deem if it's nothing or worth being seen. Could be the starting stage of hemmeroids, and if so its better addressed earlier rather than later. Fiber and stool softener. If it came from your 'hoo hah' then it could be more. I never had that, not a spec of any blood so call to be safe :) lots of love, hope you are well :hugs:


----------



## Sugarlys

I have a doc appt on Thursday so I will definitely mention it then. It did not come from my "hoohaw"...I determined that later on in the evening when I wiped. 
I am going to drink some metamucil before bed to prevent problems...at least before I see my doctor.
Thanks ladies...it helps so much to chat! :)
Anything new with any of you????


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My realtor was here today and took the pics so I guess I can relax till Friday when showings may start. God it felt good to take a bath and just do generally nothing this eve.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I moved almost everything out of his house today... Except the desk and wardrobe. I'm talking him into paying for my new model insulin pump in exchange for those because shell need a place for her stuff.


----------



## Taintedlove

Sugarlys take it from the constipation queen!lol I could eat prunes til I cried them and I'm sure I would still be constipated! Do whatever u can to get fiber!! Hemmeroids can be the case or you could have a small fissure! If it gets worse start having a sits bath afterward it will help either of those things heal faster... And soothing too! I eat sleep breathe prunes else I don't poop! Yay! 
So I'm in NS! Tired as heck! It's 2 am here and I can't sleep my schedule is messed up even tho I'd still be sleeping at home lol!!! The red eye was the problem BC I can't sleep on a plane! But it went smoothly no problems with baby at all! I miss phil so much I could cry! I love seeing my whole family but as it seems I'm starting to get pregnancy mushy! Lol and I miss my sweet little Charlie boy! Oh well soon enough! 
K girls gunna touch base in a few more days. 
Love love!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies! It's 5:30 am here and I'm trying to be wide awake for my 8 am exam start. I am sooooo happy to be getting this thing done with. Hopeful, so glad you were able to relax last night. Do more of that!!! Sugarlys, any more blood? Tainted, I'm on so much progesterone right now I'm weepy too! Commercials make me cry. :wacko: Mirna, hope you're relaxing a little bit after that wonderful beta number and enjoying the fact you're knocked up!!! ER, glad you're stuff is all out of his place. On to bigger and better things for you and your baby.

Okay, I'll talk later. Probably going to spend the whole night just hanging with the hubby since I'll be FREE!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sugarlys

GOOD LUCK today Blessed!! You deserve to relax once it is done...you have worked so hard!!

A bit more bleeding this morning after a bowel movement...not as much as last night. Baby is still moving around lots. I am glad I have a dr appt for tomorrow anyway.

Supposed to be a hot one here today...43 with the humidex. Yipe!!

Anyway ladies...enjoy your day!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hear ya Sugarlys! Hot as hell here!!! We are trying to stay indoors enjoying the fact we have a/c but prolly paying a boatload for it. Me and my sis went shopping this morning, I got a couple of mat clothes. Two pairs of shorts on sale 2/$39, a dressy tank blouse for $19 and a tshirt with rueshing(don't know how to spell it). 4 pairs of shorts will def get me through, got sick of washing a pair each day while wearing the other.
Our Realtor popped by and did the key in the lockbox deal. He told me its been up on the realtor only access for a bit and he has one request for a showing already, he anticipates much more. So showings on Friday then Friday night we go look at properties. Should be a busy day. 
Just found out my high school best friend is pregnant (12weeks), so thrilled, babies 3 months apart!

Blessed- I just know you'll do great! Kudos to packing all this into one, hmm sounds like someone I know, lol :winkwink:

ER: move on from that guy and drop as many ties as you can. If I were you I would have him pay you money for the furniture and you pay for the unit directly, it'd lesson his 'I paid for this and that' later in court.

Sugarlys- don't know how you are so calm, I'd be visiting the hospital so they can take a look at baby. Glad you see the doc tomorrow though.

Tainted- glad you are safe and sound, but not sleepless after your flight. Once you relax sleep will come. Hope weather is good over there and not sweltering like here.

Mirna- how are you doing? So far so good? Are you telling everyone right away or waiting?


----------



## blessedlife

FEEEEEDOOOOOMMMMM!!!! I'm done, I'm done, I'm done! Last night I was a zombie, it was soooo hard. I had been doing practice exams that are exams from previous years and doing okay on them so I thought I'd leave the exam feeling okay. I didn't, I felt like it was harder. Not to mention 8 hours of harder. BUT today I'm feeling great just to be done. K & I are going to a little town on a lake that has a wonderful little downtown for a day trip to get me out of the house I've been stuck in for months! 

I was feeling down this morning, like this didn't work b/c I don't feel anything. K reminded me that there is a whole tv show about women who didn't know they are pregnant until they give birth! :haha: Love that man!


Hopeful, you're are right about cramming everything in at once. Yes, it reminds me of someone too! :winkwink: Of course, this wasn't how it was originally planned but when is anything!!!!????

Alright ladies! K & I are headed out to our favorite breakfast place and then it we're off! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Ladies missed u!!!
Blessssed congrats ur finally done!!!! Soooo happy for u.u need that getaway trip enjoy it!!
Sugarlys ive been there!!! Soooo sorry i know how painful it is.i had a microscopic fissure and i used to see bright red blood when i pooop and it felt like stones getting out!! Dont worry this can be dolved with hot sit-ins and vaseline and a stool softner mine was 'parapsyllium' hope u feel better soon

afm, well im very happy but still worried i have no.nausea whatsoever and its worrying me i know m gona regret saying this but i need some symptoms to feel pregnant. 
well i told w of my bedt friend and i was super happy.not telling anyone else until at least sfter i hear the hesrtbeat thats in 3 weeks!


----------



## Taintedlove

Holy crap on a cracker it's hot here... And humid... Living in the desert province of Alberta we are definitely not used to humidity! I don't wanna be here at the moment! Almost 8 months pregnant and this heat is ridiculous! Lol
We have had non stop company pretty much since we've been here! Lol the days are flying by! before I know it I'll be flying back to NS! 
I'm constipated again yay! Lol 
Congrats blessed on the exam I bet that is the biggest sigh of relief! 
Mirna... Remember some lucky women don't get sick once during pregnancy.. You may be one of those blessed people! 
I hate kids tv... I guess I need to get used to it! 
Ok I need to have a cold shower before I melt! Love ya ladies.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed, congrats, you did it! I bet you did fine, you are just the super critical of yourself type. I had to laugh at your friend posting to have a glass of wine :) so now it's just keeping sane till sunday!

Mirna- your lucky, relax. My sickness didn't start till like 7-9 week region, I can't remember, lol. Must be baby brain. I've got it bad these past few days.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Mirna, don't worry about no sickness! I never really got sick except for maybe 2 times? I mostly had food aversions, sore boobs around 7 weeks, and major fatigue starting at 6 weeks


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Ready to laugh?

So the ex... His plane from PA was supposed to land yesterday. He decided to try to get 2 hours of sleep before his flight... Missed his flight by 3 hours because he overslept. Got on the next flight. That one was delayed 3 times or so, not allowing him to leave until845ish last night.... His connection from Philly to Detroit was long gone. So now his connection doesn't leave until 330pm today, meaning he wont be home until 530-6ish.

His new gf.... Her flight from VA left this morning at 730am. She will be here around noon. He's not here to pick her up... 

The plan was to pick her up and give her time to get ready to meet his family tonight over dinner, but now his parents will be picking them both up from the airport.... Lol rude awakening!

He changed his relationship status on Facebook and only two people like it, one being her. 


He told me last night that he's starting to have second thoughts.... Lolololololololol


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey ladies! 
It's pouring cats and dogs here! Which I don't mind! Im kinda having a blah sort of day anyways! I miss the country now that I'm here! Id love to buy a house here it's Sooo much cheaper than Calgary! 
My friend is getting married today... Outside and has no backup plan... I'm not sure who does that but I think it's silly! I can't go BC that's the last thing I need is a cold from standing in inclement weather! I've been sick enough with this baby I don't need a cold on top of it! 
Im 30 weeks... Can you believe it? Only 10 to go and hopefully no more than that! Im really working on my relaxation and meditation that I was taught a couple years ago,.. So hopefully those places will help me when the time comes! 
Mom and I made a pact yesterday! She's a nurse and I was in the room when my niece was born and she was right down there ready to push the doctor out of the way! Lol I told her she can be in the delivery room if she promises not to go past my waist and the first time she does she gets kicked out! I told her Phil and I would both be watching her for that! Lol so she agreed! And I'll kill her if she does! Lmao! 

Anyways I could nap! But I won't!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies :)
So today was interesting. Been in and out of our house today. One showing yesterday, then went to look at four houses with our realtor (only one being a contender) Two showings today, one being at lunch so we packed a picnic lunch for the park as we have to have the stupid dog in tow. Then one a bit later afternoon, so we wasted that time checking out open houses just our of curiosity. Tomorrow, we have three showings! Pretty much all afternoon, through dinner. It's going to be interesting as my little man takes a nap before dinner but we can't be here. I'm sure we'll end up at Kevs moms. Then we get to come home for 5:45 to meet our realtor, as he's allowing offers as of 6pm, and he seems to think we will get at least one then. I hope he's right, he's done his job well thus far.

ER-haha, what a goof, no alarm clock I take it? He's having second thoughts about her? Well he is obviously a committment phobe and he'll prob run from her too. He's not ready to grow up, that's obvious.

Tainted- I hate rain, but love thunderstorms or short downpours. The ones where you feel the electricity in the air. I wish houses here were cheaper too. At least mortgage rates are low and we can lock in at 5 years for that, by then l be working again and it'll be easier to handle.

Blessed- is Sunday not the magic day????? So are you testing yourself or going in the am for a blood test? I can't wait to hear your news!!!! I'll say congrats now as I don't know if I'll get to my phone with all the chaos tomorrow.

Sugarlys- are you enjoying the break in the heat wave? I know I am. Though we've still had to keep up with a/c as we are showing the house. All the lights on, a/c, I think DH is going to lose it once the hydro bill comes. He hates wasting electricity. Hey, if it sells the house I don't care.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed, when's testing?


----------



## Taintedlove

I'm antsy for you blessed!!! Im gonna hold my breath til u tell me! Lol
Good luck good luck!!!


----------



## blessedlife

I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Sugarlys

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh congrats my friend!!! Details details!!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Well, my blood draw was at 9 am and I got the phone call at 11:41 am. The nurse said, "Maggie, it's Victoria, how are you?" She was so serious I thought it hadn't worked so I said, "fine". She said, "Well, you should better than fine b/c you're pregnant!" I burst out crying, I totally lost it. I go back Tuesday for another blood draw.

I'm so happy ladies. I'm so grateful and love that we are all pregnant together! :hugs:


----------



## Taintedlove

YAYYYYYYYYYY BLESSED! !!!! I knew it I knew it! Things were going so well.. :)!! I'm sooooo happpppy! And before you know it, you'll have your head in the toilet:)


----------



## Sugarlys

Did you tell your parents, Blessed?? I am sure they will be so thrilled. Hope you two are celebrating tonight :)


----------



## Sugarlys

My bump!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedlife

LOL, Tainted, I'll leave the throwing up to you, the pro! :winkwink: 

Sugarlys, what a cute bump! I did tell my parents since they knew we were doing this. My dad answered and I asked if he was ready to be a grandpa again! My brother had kids 18 years ago so this is a whole new ball game. My mom and I were crying, it was great! K's parents are visiting next weekend so we're going to tell them then. We'd wait but since mine already know, it doesn't seem right. We're terrible at keeping secrets anyways! :haha:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed - congrats :) I am thrilled for you! So your blood draw was what beta number! Time to speculate! How many buns in the oven? :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny:

So we've done it my bnb friends!!!! We are all pregnant together!!!! What a fabulous day :thumbup:

So I have news too. We conditionally sold the house tonight! Just slightly over our asking price. House sold in 4 1/2 days, not too bad huh? Now we just have to get home inspection this week and find a house in less than a month that closes in 60 or so days or something like that. Possession date is sept 21 or sooner as she is flexible. Better find a damn house!!!!
I'll be moving nine months pregnant , haha lovely.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg best news ever!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited! We did it! We are all knocked up! That must be a BnB record!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh ps, Sugarlys you look adorable with your bump! :)


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, that is wonderful that you sold so quickly!! My beta is 88, I go back Tues for another blood draw. LOL, speculation is so much fun. I think there's one baby, K thinks there will be two. I should say, he's worried that it's two!! :haha: 

We really did do it didn't we???!!! All of us are pregnant together, ER, I agree that it must be a record too. :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm so glad we all got to experience this together. I hope we can maintain this through birth and beyond. I look forward to talking to you ladies every day :hug:


----------



## blessedlife

Morning ladies! I have to start back to school today, sigh! But at least my extraordinarily short break was wonderful and definitely worth it. :)

Hopeful, that was so nice to hear. I love chatting with you guys too! What would I do if I couldn't share everything??? I'd explode! :hugs:

Well, off to classes for a week before hospital rotations begin. At least this year I won't be downstairs in our den for 12 hours a day and I'll actually get to be around people! Oh, and K was sooo obnoxious last night! (In a cute way.) He kept wanting to cuddle and hug until midnight b/c he was excited and not tired. Easy for him since he can sleep in! :dohh:


----------



## Taintedlove

Boys are so cute when pregnancy is new! Lol Phil started getting annoyed with my pregnancy after awhile BC it was making me so sick! He just wanted to go and do stuff and I couldn't go anywhere without a bucket strapped to my face! Lol he's cute again tho! Lmao! He talks to my belly and is always feeling for movements! He has pretty much stopped making big movements now.. He is running out of space in there! 
So what weeks are everyone now.. I know the order to pop is me, hopeful, Ergirl, Sugarlys, Mirna, and Blessed... 
Im at 30 weeks now.. 

I'm getting dumb back pain now! So enjoyable! Lol! 
Ok I'm super stoaked we are all preggo now! And I plan on keeping in touch with all of you while our kiddies grow up!:) 
Kid stories are fun!! 
Ok off visiting again lol 
:)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm just over 25 weeks, due Oct 7th.
Glad your trip is going well Tainted.

Ugh, another wrench tossed in our plans. They announced today that as of July 9th the 30 yr amortization mortgage is no longer insurable, so 25 yr is the option. So either we hurry up and make a choice as we had planned on the 30 yr for now as thelower monthly payments are good while im not working, and have an accepted offer by then, or we do the 25 year and take our time looking but pay more each month and get most likely less of a house. So frustrating!!! We were planning on when we renew to do so into 25 yr as I'll be back to work by then, but now? It's all up in the air!


----------



## Babyalive88

Hi I think this mo is my last of ttc!!! Am happy to test I hope I get a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Tainted, I can't imagine (and don't really want to) getting as sick as you did. You are such a trooper! Seriously, you deserve something huge, like a pain-free birth, as a reward!!! :haha: Is it the position the baby is in that is making your back ache? I'm at 4 weeks...how appropriate that the old lady of the group is bringing up the rear! :wacko:

Hopeful, that is a real wrench. How much do you like the house you have found? How long were you planning on living in it? If you have offers on your house already, you're not going to have that much time to find one you love anyways. Hmmmm... it's always something isn't it???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So 80 at 4weeks for beta? I think it could be more than 1, but its close. We'll see with your next draw. Is it tomorrow?
Yeah it's one he'll of a wrench, agreed. We'll change some details around and see what works best.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Blesssssedddddddd i knew it!!!!"!!!! congrattttsssddddd m sooooooo happpyfor uuuuu 
yayyyyyy we did it all together haha i love it!!!!! 88 wow is good vould be twinsine was 50
sugarlya thata such a cute bump.
Sorry ladies for.the typing m writing from my cell and i couldnf help but congratulate blessed!!! happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## blessedlife

My beta only rose 25% from 88 to 109. Go back Friday for another but it doesn't look like I get to be pregnant. Devastated.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh Blessed :( :hugs: it's not over yet. I've heard lots of slow rising beta numbers in the beginning that do just fine after a few tests. Also, hate to say it but you could have had a couple implanters and lost one but still have the other. I'm praying for you, this is so unfair.


----------



## Taintedlove

Thats what they told me in the beginning when I was bleeding my beta was really low for 5 weeks! And my family dr was sure I was going to miscarry! I will pray. And u be optimistic and believe its already happened! :)


----------



## blessedlife

Thank you ladies, don't know what I'd do w/o you.


----------



## Taintedlove

At 5 weeks blessed I was only 55 I just found my paperwork in my purse;)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- are you coping okay right now? How's K handling it? I hope you are able to talk with him about it, even though I'm sure he's going through his emotions too. You can talk with us anytime. I am thinking positive thoughts and am still excited for you.


----------



## blessedlife

K just got home a bit ago. I was crying and he just held me and told me it's going to be okay. He's my rock. I'm coping. I have lost it a couple times today. You guys have helped me hope a bit more that this could be okay but I'm too scared to get my hopes up. It's actually a good thing I'm in class all day, I can't obsess too much. What will be will be. 

Tainted, thank you for sharing your beta. Unfortunately, it's not necessarily the number but the lack of increase that's so concerning. I guess we'll just have to see. 

Love you guys.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed... Everything is going to be okay. Quit worrying... Lay down and relax and breathe. My numbers were very slow to rise.... So slow I went in for ultrasounds every two weeks in the beginning as they werent sure it would be ectopic or a miscarriage... It was neither!

Don't stress out, easier said than done, but it's not good for you or baby(ies)


----------



## blessedlife

Wow ER, thank you for letting me know that.. I'm hearing from several of you guys that this can happen and things can be okay. I'm still scared but you guys are giving me hope. :hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I would request another blood draw and an ultrasound to rule out ectopic... They should at least see a sac by now... Or in a couple of days.


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh Blessed - so sorry to hear this. I hope that everything turns out okay. I am so glad that K is helping you.

I will be thinking about you these next few days....We are here!


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks Sugarlys. I was actually talking to my mom this morning and she remembered that when she was pregnant with my older brother, the docs kept telling her she wasn't pregnant. They would take urine and blood and her results kept coming up negative. They were giving her drugs to induce her period and it just wouldn't come. So for THREE months she would go in, they'd take blood and urine and the results were negative for pregnancy. They said she had a tumor that was mimicking pregnancy and scheduled her for surgery to remove it!!! So right before surgery she finally tested positive....she was five months pregnant and the following week she felt my brother kick. 
Now this was forty years ago but clearly her levels were low too for them not to be detected for that long. After that, hearing how both Tainted and ER started off with slow rising betas (and that's two out of six) and other ladies telling me they're familiar with people starting off slow I now realize it is possible that I may fall into this category as well. I do realize that I may not but I've gone from having no hope to feeling that we'll see on Friday. If the numbers keep rising, even slower than normal, I'm going to insist on US before making any decisions. So doubtful but not a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Wow, so it runs in your family!

Yes, I'd say even if there is a slight rise I'd hold hope. A slow rise is better than no rise! Maybe baby is really independent and taking it's time to snuggle in? Lol, I know... Trying to make a funny in a serious topic. Looking back to the first few pages here... My level was only 22 for 3w4d... So it's possible to have a low and slow rising level.

Also once you hit 5 weeks request an ultrasound! They can see at least a sac by then... It gave me hope to see a healthy but empty sac when the first few weeks were so up in the air.


----------



## Taintedlove

I agree... I had to have an US at 5 weeks and you could see a little round empty sac.. BC I fell they wanting to make sure it was still attached! And low and behold,.. There he was Hangin on for dear life!!:) and keep asking for US every couple of weeks! I feel so positive for u! Another thing... Have you gotten your period yet? If not sounds like a good sign to me! ;)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I've heard they like to wait til 5 1/2 or six weeks so they can really are something, otherwise they will just have to keep doing ultrasounds.
Tainted, do you remember how your beta rose?


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys. ER, I hope you're right and the baby is just as laid back as his/her father. :) Do you remember what your beta was after 22? 

Tainted, I'm on high levels of progesterone which holds back a period anyway so I have no way of knowing what's going on.

Well, at least my blood draw got moved to tomorrow instead of Friday. So that will be 48 hrs. We'll just see. If it goes up another 25% I am going to insist that we continue until 6 weeks and then see an US. If it decreases I will accept this wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I don't remember :( I think it was 60,something ? That was a week or two later

Thinking of you!


----------



## Taintedlove

I can't remember either!! Good luck blessed! I'm saying a very big prayer for u tonight!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Blessssseddddddd heyyyyy dont worrry!!!! the same happened to me and now my beta is trippling dont worry!!!!!im surr your pregnancy will turn out to be grreat.my beta at 4 weeks was 50 then 3 days later 90 then it suddenly rose to 350 then the last one was 1680 so u see it might take a while to rise properly dont worry hun m sending big hugs and kisses ur way..
My ultrasound is wednesday next week soooo excited and scared...still no nausea which making me nerveous


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed, thinking of you today!

Mirna, don't worry. I only had nausea once or twice... And a few weeks ago too, but once I switched my vitamins I stopped puking :) not everyone gets nausea. Or maybe you've joined team blue ;)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed, good luck with your blood draw. We are here supporting you no matter what your news is. I still prefer to think positive! :dust: for rising numbers :)
We have our home inspection later today so we will be kicked out for a couple hours yet again. Might go home shopping again.
Yesterday was our settlement conference in the courthouse for the roof stuff. We settled. Less money than we were asking for in court but we are leaving so I don't care anymore, just want it over with so I can move on and concentrate on more important things. They have to pay us 1750, since we paid them 2600, we only paid them $850 for materials and labor, worth way more. Plus the emerg bill from other company. So we basically have an 1800 roof up there, which is about what you'd pay to do it yourself. It's fine and I'm glad it's over. They are out money, we proved our point, and we are leaving to better things.


----------



## Taintedlove

Blessed I've been thinking about u all day and I think I'm way ahead of everyone now for time zones... 

My thoughts and prayers are 100% with you right now!


----------



## blessedlife

My betas decreased, it's done. We're going to take a break for a while and I won't be on here. Take care.


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh my blessed I feel terrible for you! Come back when you are ready! I will continue to pray for you! 
:(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm so sorry Blessed. Sending you love and hope you can heal. I really don't know what to say cause it won't change how you feel now, just take your time. We are here when you are ready! Your frozen enbies will wait until you are again emotionally ready.
Lots of love Hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: whenever you need to talk, we are here.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Can I wrap you up in a big blanket of love and support? Even in the 100+ degree weather? It's going to be okay, everything happens for a reason. We are here for you no matter what.... Always. Please vent to us when you feel comfortable.... I wish I could just take the pain away :(


----------



## Sugarlys

:( Come back whenever you are ready, my friend. Know that we are all here and all thinking of you.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

blessed i feel terrible :( soooo sorrry for everything :(.i know how you must be feeling...its ok it will work one day i.promise u just have to wait until god judges yhat the time is right...sending all the love and hugs u neeed.take all the time u need.we r right here waiting for u..


----------



## Hopeful42nd

HOkay, so here is how yesterday went.
Home inspection we got kicked out for over 3 1/2 hours, I mean really, at dinner with our young child? Then they are asking for 1100 off so basically paying our asking price. Okay, so I concede to the attic needing more insulation, we checked on cost, max is 400-450 labor included. I also concede to the gfi plugs for the bathroom/kitchen, so like 50$. But they had the nerve to say the furnace. Okay yeah the furnace is old, but they saw then when they were here, but it's in working order. You can't now say, oh I never saw the old furnace when making my offer. We told them we'd be happy to meet them in the middle at $550, over the cost of the other issues....but no, they are saying 1100 or they walk. Lol. Really? To scam 550 extra unnecessary dollars from someone?

We settled in court for less money already from the roof thing, I don't want to play these games with greedy people anymore. I feel at this point like I'm bending over and saying go ahead, do what you please. Why do people have to be unreasonable?

Anyways our agent has two couples interested and wanting a showing, and since we have till 8 tonight to decide with this cheap scamming lady, well we are showing these other people the house. Lol, if one of them makes us a better offer, then the house is theirs, she (pardon my language) can go fuck off and learn a lesson the hard way for being so unwilling to work with us, and over 550! How do you think she would feel having paid out of pocket for a home inspection and then losing the house over that measly amount? If it doesn't pan out then we may still have to give her the damn 1100 and move on. But I hope our agent can work his magic so we can finally stand up to someone this week. I'm tired of being taken advantage of, I'm losing faith in the human race.


----------



## Taintedlove

I'm glad we don't own right now. That seems like soooo much hassle! Plus we aren't sure which province we wanna end up in! We may wanna reside in Calgary where houses are 350000 for a decent size or we could live here where a huge house is 125000 it's tough! It's just nice to not have to fix things at the moment! 

I hope it all works out for u hopeful! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

House is sold, not in the way i wanted but we got our asking price. And we saw some good ones tonight. I'm worried though cause they seem overpriced and DH is falling for them. If he can't talk down the one he wants I'm putting my foot down and saying no to more money. There is no need to overextend us right now, I prefer not to get in over my head thanks.


----------



## Taintedlove

I would agree with u on that one! The vomitting has returned... This really sucks the bag... I dunno if it's BC of the humidity here or if my hormone level is rising again but today I feel like the beginning... Like I have a stupid hangover! Ugh!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh Tainted. Make sure you are nibbling at stuff lots. I feel sick and dizzy now if I don't get enough food or go too long between eating. Can't eat much at onE time either because of that cursed heartburn. Hope you are okay.
Going to a BBQ at Kevs aunts plants. Well, I already told him he needs to be involved with us this time, not off playing and drinking with the boys. If he does it again I am packing up and leaving without him, and contemplating changing the locks. I'm not even feeling well today and Xavier has been a holy terror, he's teething molars right now. I have a brownie pie baking in the oven right now. Never made one but the pic looks awesome! Pie crust, gooey brownie, topped with pecans, chocolate chips and caramel sauce. Hope everyone eats my food this time! Last time not too many ventured to try my rhubarb bars, and they were amazing!

Blessed- I miss you :hugs: I hope you are taking care of yourself, having nice hot bubble baths and a bottle of wine. :hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well shit just never ends...

I come home from work to my mother bitching me out about the upstairs isn't clean so now she has to put my niece and brother in a hotel... Oay well the upstairs has been storage for us 4 kids for the past few years.... Wtf. So she's going to call child protective services on me to have them take my baby away because of the mess and they decided to not buy him a crib, so he'll have no place to sleep... Another reason to call child protective services on me. 

I want to run away...

I'm so tired of living with drunk and abusive parents... I have no clue what to do anymore. All I'm doing now is crying


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- Hun you need to break free from all of this. Can you not rent somewhere to live on your wages? There is also assistance you can apply for or seek through shelters, food donations, clothing drives. If you have ever needed to get away from this type of stuff now is it. For your sake and your child's. When you are relying on others to do for you they all have their own set of expectations of you and will force them on you cause they took you in, or paid for this or that, etc. well guess what. There is Craigslist where you can get a decent used crib, or clothes, or other items. Some ppl even donate their stuff for free.
Get out and do it now Hun, or this stuff is going to keep happening to you, from your parents, him, his parents, whomever. Plus you'll feel better having done it on your own instead of asking for handouts. It may be hard but just look for the guidance that is out there. Search online, you'll find it.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I just applied for state aid.... Let's hope something happens.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fx'd for you Hun. The fact you face medical issues as well should help qualify you. Keep looking for donations, I think a crib shouldn't be too hard to find. May not be your first choice but hey, a place to sleep is what's needed, not an expensive one.


----------



## Taintedlove

Check out Kijiji too! I have a friend who did a splendid nursery in all stuff from Kijiji and it looked great! 
Fx'd for u!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was gonna say that but is Kijiji not Canadian? I think Craigslist is like the American classifieds. I use Kijiji lots :)
How you feeling there Tainted? Weather any better?


----------



## Taintedlove

42 degrees today!!! Like wtf! I can't do it! It's making me sick! I may have to go home early.. And the black flies are killing me! Yucccck!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was bit by a few of those myself yesterday. We went to a zoo/park/aviary place. Had lots of fun and saw loads of animals. Today we are all a bit tired, except for DH who I think has had too much coffee and too much sugar in it. To home early if you need to, it's uncomfortable enough being preggers, let alone that heat! Don't they have a/c?

Not sure what to do today. I'm bored already.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Another ultrasound tomorrow.

I texted the ex telling him I have an us tomorrow (after I texted him last week about it) and I told him to leave his cell phone in his car or at home and leave his gf at home too. He's like... Well I'll ask the doctor if the cell phone is allowed. I said no, you either leave the cell behind or don't bother going... If you can't dedicate 30 mins of uninterrupted time to see your son, don't fucking bother.

He hasn't responded, let's see if he shows up.

And I only said that so he's not sitting there texting his stupid girlfriend or taking pictures and posting them on Facebook or sending them to her. Ugh.


----------



## Sugarlys

Congrats on selling your house, Hopeful! When is the closing date?

Good luck with the us tomorrow ER. Hope that the ex shows up and is respectful of you and your babe.

Blessed - still thinking of you...hoping you are doing okay.

AFM, I have been at my parents cottage for the long weekend...it was so beautiful. Feeling good other than having some problems with my bowels....I haven't been eating as good as I should be and I am feeling it now. I am back on track today...eating lots of fiber and fruits/veggies..definitely not worth feeling like garbage. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- where abouts is your parents cottage? Had gorgeous weather! Hope your system settles down after the food chsnge. Our closing is listed as sept 21st but she is apparently flexible. I want to move sooner than a couple weeks before baby. Gotta make an offer on a house first and see what happens. May do that tonight! So excited :) I really like the house and hope we can talk em down a tad. Wish us luck :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

The us went great... Leo is measuring perfectly, no signs of big diabetic baby yet!

The ex did show up and did respect my wishes :)
Small steps in the right direction.

Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

ladies my us is todayyyyy sooooo nerveous plssss i need ur prayers.will update u as soon as i get back


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Good luck Mirna!


I have a date today at noon.... Oh boy!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Luck and best wishes for your ultrasound Mirna! Can't wait to see your little one and start guessing gender :)


----------



## vitaniya

Don't worry,I believe everything will be OK~~~Best wishes~~~


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

thanx everyone!! it was awesome!!!! i saw the little beanie and heard a strong heartbeat best feeling ever!!!! doc said m 6 weeks 5 days just 2 days off omg m soooo happpyyyyyy and thankful fir everything ill post a pic when m on my laptop


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Mirna! So happy to hear :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Great to hear, Mirna! I was thinking of you today!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh that's awesome!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

The date went really well!

And I found alcohol removed wine.... Tastes like the real thing!

Happy 4th of july!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey ladies... I'm still in NS melting! We have a freaking hear wave here.... Check it out on the weather network! The heat isn't the worst part! It's the humidity! The humidex is reading like 38-42 like everyday! Tonight it's supposed to rain an hopefully it will and cut the heavy air back! Ahhh lol
Congrats girls on the happy US :) I wanna see pictures! 
And here's hoping for a new house for you hopeful!!!:) 
I miss ya blessed! Hope you are healing well! 

Afm other than dying of heat I'm helpin my friend who is getting married on Saturday BC her mom has cancer and she is trying to deal with both!! I'm exhausted but feeling great pregnancy wise... My bowels are happy I'm not barfing no heart burn... Just feeling huge! Lol 
Ok gotta jet I'll check in again in a few days when I get the chance!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- I hear ya. 45 with humidex today, and that was after the t-storms!
Okay, offer is signed and hopefully delivered tonight or tomorrow morning, fx. Should hear tomorrow and can hopefully wrap up this deal quick! I want to move already!


----------



## Taintedlove

It's my bday!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Woo hoo happy bday girl!
Have you special plans?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Happy birthday Tainted!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay ladies, the house will officially be sold to us once we sign papers tonight! I can't believe we did it, and so quickly! Plus I get to go appliance shopping :) we only kept their washer/dryer. I'm so excited to get in there, I don't want to wait all summer!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I haven't heard from the ex, no surprise, so I sent him a text this morning saying I'm 26 weeks, starting the 27th countdown to third tri.... He gets all snarky with with me saying he is going to press the courts for joint custody. For some reason this pisses me off... Could it be that he was cheating since I was 8 weeks pregnant? Or the fact that he never asks how the pregnancy is going or how the baby is growing? It just seems like he's waiting for me to have LO so him and his trampy skanky ass gf can play happy family. He has provided $200 a few months ago to help cover some medical expenses, but that's it. Medical bills are piling up and so is my frustration level.

I talked to my mom tonight, yes the one that has occasional drunken anger issues, about seeking help from the state. She told me that when my brother was little, she seeked help from the state... She ended up getting sole custody as she was never married to my brothers dad, my uncle signed papers for a guardianship in case anything happened to my mom, and she never went after my brothers father for child support so that he couldn't have any rights to my brother. He wasn't put on the birth certificate until much later.

I'm thinking about doing the same thing. My parents are willing to help me and I know money will be super tight for a very long time, but I can't see myself ever trusting my LOs dad ever. He's been lying to me all this time and I'm afraid he's going to keep lying, like telling me that LO is not at his hoarder parents house or that his stoner friends aren't over, or that he's even in the state.... As he has family in other states and now his gf does too.

It's a tough decision and I know that I have a lot to look into, but I'm thinking that this is going to be the only option.... Not have him on the birth certificate, not tell him when the baby is born, no calls, no texts, nothing. Just me and LO.


----------



## Taintedlove

Hiah girls... I'm totally exhausted! At one of the weddings I was in while in NS... I don't recommend being the maid of honor at 32 weeks! Lol my belly is pulling my back and it's hurting! I'm heading home to mom and dads now! 

Congrats hopeful!!!:)
Night world!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Er- It's a tough choice but you have been trying to involve him and he's not been pulling his weight. If you think it's best for lo than that's what matters most ER. Just realize with the way he is thinking he will most likely petition the courts to have a DNA test to prove his rights then come after you for those. His lack of being there may give the impression he'll just give up but there is no guarentee for that. Unfortunately no matter what you say or do that baby is half his DNA so you can't just waive his rights away although you can make things difficult for him. You may be facing this kind of stuff for the rest of your life. You could always say in the event you die your parents should get custody but he can contest that as he is the father, and your parents are not. I think you may have a rough time but I would suggest just documenting everything and collecting all bills. If he wants to exercise his custodial rights he will have to pay out the ass for them.
Your baby really deserves better than all this fighting and bickering, just remember its about protecting the child and keeping them stable and happy, whatever anger is underlying with the two of you. I hope you take this as just my simple thoughts and advice only. Good luck.

Tainted - I have a wedding on Saturday to go to. Let's see if I can stay awake till cake is served, lol. Better not have to chauffeur home a drunk hubby again. It gets old real fast.
Thanks about the congrats. Anyways off to do more work at my moms apartment of chaos.

Oh yeah- I'm 27 weeks today! Third trimester already. Where has the time gone?


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey everyone!
We just got home from being away in Ottawa for the weekend. It was my husbands aunt's surprise party. It was fun, but I am happy to be home. Feeling good still....especially when I eat good food and stay away from the junk. 

ER - wow, sorry that you are having to make some tough decisions. I don't know what I would do in your case. 

Tainted - how much longer are you in NS for? Is the heat wave over? Today was the first cooler day here but it looks like we are going to get more humidity later in the week. 

Hopeful - wow, third tri already. Crazy how fast it goes. I hope that you are still feeling good.

Mirna - hope that everything is going okay with you and that you are feeling good.

Blessed - we miss you and hope you are doing okay!

Talk soon girls!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

On my days off I'm going to speak to the dept of human services aka state aid and start a petition for sole custody with visitation. That way he has to come visit for the first 12 months, since ill be breastfeeding. Since I'll have sole custody (hopefully) he can't not let me leave the state for another job... So that's what I'll do. I'll find another job in a different state, one that's driving distance to my parents so we can visit them over the weekend. It could be as easy as transferring my job to another location (gov't job).

If he gets joint custody, I'm screwed. He would have to approve me leaving the state.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good idea ER. I'd hate to see him try to interfere with baby breastfeeding, but it's been done. The earlier you can protect yourself the better. As for job out of state, we had a case in the courts where a woman left canada while pregnant and ended up staying where here family was in the US and having her child there. The man was trying to prove it was kidnapping but the courts ruled it wasn't as that would infringe on the pregnant mothers rights before a baby was even present. Can't you move before baby gets here?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

If I did, I wouldn't have babysitters... Aka my parents, when I go back to work after baby. I can't see putting my baby in daycare at 2 months old. Plus, my part time pay isn't enough to get an apartment now, which is why I'm living with my parents.

He's such an ass.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- hope Ottawa was a good time. I'm still feeling good, just the left hip bugging me and heartburn a lot. I hope I am okay next week, I go for the gestational diabetis test, just 1 hour one I think. Hope I pass this time with flying colours.
Going to
Or row for a massage therapy appt! I'm thrilled, wanted to go for ages but just never had time and a babysitter. My hubby is working early mornings tonight so hell be home during the day on Wednesday. He said it was done so I am free :)
Still waiting on this house stuff, he inspection on Friday and wedding on Saturday. Sunday is help my mom again as her movers are coming on Monday. Busy busy, can't wait till life slows and I have a new home to relax in and then shortly after is baby!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Closed out one of my retirement accounts today... I'm putting the money into a savings account in case I need to use it for a lawyer. I was able to buy decorations and favors for the baby shower... One less thing to worry about. All I need to do is put addresses on the invites and coordinate with my friend who is buying the cake and tableware. My parents are purchasing the food. And I need to print out the games like baby bingo, but I probably won't do that until closer since I need a headcount of attendees.

I never knew how much goes into a baby shower... But then again, it's only my side of the family helping out since his has pretty much exiled me.

Ohshit. I just realized I sealed up the invite envelopes without putting the where I'm registered at cards in them.... Oh fudge!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies, I have had a horrible day. Was all set to drop Xavier off with K's mom so I could go get my massage. Called my sis at my moms to see if she was still there helping out so I could drop off pjs I bought for my nephew. She tells me my mom just had a seizure and cracked he head on a chair, the paramedics were with her in the background. So I rush over and drop off my son wit K's mom and rush over to emerg. I'm still sitting here in the waiting room for someone to tell me what the hell is going on!
Please pray for my mom, that she comes out of this okay.


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh Hopeful!! That is horrible. I hope that everything is okay with your mom - stay strong. Prayers are with you! Keep us updated


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I am home for now, my sis is staying there with her. They just sent her for a CT scan, hope they find a cause for this. Either way me and my sis are in for a boatload of work over the next days leading up till Monday. I still have home inspection and wedding on Saturday. I wish I had some of this crap off my plate.
Before finding out about my mom at 1:15, at noon I had a bit of a scary episode with me. Had some major pain and pressure down low, obviously in my bottom of uterus. It lasted five minutes then died down, I had to lie still on my left side, it I tried to move the pain was unbearable. After that I had two occurrances of tightening stomach, evident to me as contractions. I think it was Braxton hicks. It's gone and not happened since. I have to be careful though obviously.
I hope you are all well. I'll update when I can. Thanks Sugarlys


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg prayers are coming your way! Any news about your mom?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay. So the CT was clear, no lesions or tumors. She has been released but is not allowed to drive. She is seeing a neurologist next week to have further testing done. My sister had brought her home for the night as neither of us or the docs want her being alone. So, she is in better spirits she had a shower and said she feels human again :) I am so relieved. Thanks ladies for the support. Hope you are all well.
Now I'm wiped outand need sleep after my ice cream cheer up session :) g'night all


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh hopeful! That is too bad about your mom! Unfortunately working in the field I work in people can have seizures and they never find out why and never have another one! I kind of hope that is the case for your mom, or that it is something extremely simple they can find! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! And it's wonderful that there are no rumors! And don get too stressed no early babies!!! I think maybe your body was warning you with your little episode! 
AFM... Still in NS, ready to go home now! I miss my life there! Don't get me wrong I'm having a great time just ready ya know! I get little bouts of Braxton hicks all the time... Little bits of cramping etc... My body getting me ready for the big show.... Which still frightens the pewp outta me lol. 
Mom and my sister and grandma are holding a shower for me on Monday! All of my high school friends that are still here and family and cousins etc are coming it should be a good time! The girls at work just called yesterday and asked if they could have one for me in August once I get back too! Isn't that sweet? 
AHHHHHH!!! I only have 6 weeks tO go isn't that crazy!!! 

Sugarlys glad to hear your mini vacay was great... What are u going to do for the whole summer being off?? 
Where's Mirna? 
I miss ya blessed!!! Come back soon! 
Ok I'm ready to go back to sleep now.. Talk soon


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yeah tainted is right... My mom had a seizure at a gas station after filling up her car... All the tests came back normal and no seizures since then and that was about 8 years ago?


----------



## Taintedlove

Well they can occur BC of too much of anything... Too much sun, too much alcohol, too many fumes.... Etc!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think it's just she overexerted herself and hasn't been eating or sleeping properly, just not looking after herself. It's a wake up call for her, and for our doc for not supporting her enough and realizing how bad of a state she is in. My mother is frail as hell and bruised all over and shaky. Her fibromayalgia condition has killed any muscle she once had. I'm not overexaggerating at all how bad of shape she is in. We need to get this move over with and get her settled so she can relax. I just feel like lately so much is piling up and swirling out of control. I just can't wait till things settle down.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I know I'm a few hours away, but is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg my ticker jumped to the next box!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks no, just make a time warp to next week when everything is settled and hopefully worrying is to a minimum. Just listening is helpful, thanks ladies :)
Time is flying now for pregnancy. I've surpassed the 3 month mark, in less than 3 months my baby will be here :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Well that's the thing... People don't get what stress can actually do to someone! If we don't get a grip on ourselves with stress it's never a good thing! I got an anxiety disorder from stupid stress! Lol 
48 days til my due date! CRRRRAAAAZZZZZY!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow only 48 days Tainted! Holy crap! How are you feeling, besides big and uncomfortable, lol.
Okay, so house financing is fully approved, no more waiting for that. We go for home inspection tomorrow morning, that should go fine :) my mom got a call and they fit her in with the neurologist today, so she is at that now. I just went and renewed my licence/heath card/ plate sticker all at once so that's another thing off the list. So a check arrived to my lawyer for the settlement payment for the roof, just have to wait for it to clear.
So I feel like a lot of weight is off my shoulders right now. Than f$&@ing god! It was all just too much crap!!!
Baby is doing good, my belly is definately growing now! Prob gaining from what I see. Got a couple new mat tanks to cheer me up.


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow, Hopeful. I am happy to hear that your Mom is doing okay - hope the tests show that she is in the clear - what a scary thing!
I hope that you are doing okay and trying to take lots of deep breaths to get you through the stress. Couple that with the heat and its a recipe for disaster!!

Not much new here - so hot today...I walked out to get the mail and it took me 25 minutes of sitting to cool down and slow down my heart rate. Mind you, our driveway is 750 feet long, so it is quite a trek to get there. 

Hope that you are all doing well and staying cool!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Today was much better. Everything is final with the bank we just need to sign on the dotted line. My mom got in for appt with neurologist early, they think this was just a one off episode. She is low in her sodium and potassium levels, which they said could be the cause in itself. Also the lack of caring for herself recently is partly to blame. She got very lucky as they never saw fit to report to DMV when they normally do and you can't drive for 6 months. She got off easy. Anywho she needs to start drinking sport drinks and eating every couple hours. So we've been on her for it. I got a haircut tonight, feels much better.


----------



## Taintedlove

I actualy don't feel that big!! Believe it or not BC I have a little boy settled in my back! And I'm not uncomfortable at all minus there is more of me that needs cooling down in this heat! Haha! I get bouts of Braxton hicks but that doesn't scare me BC I know that's supposed to happen to help me with the big day!!! 
I am however verrrry homesick! I miss my charlie doggy!! Only 8 days left here in NS! Lol I just feel like I need to get back to some sorta normalcy, ya know? 

Mom is dragging me to a craft show today... Blahhhhh lol gotta go! 
I wish this heat wave would end!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Ugh, I'm sick of people.
On Friday I went to my uncles house to celebrate his birthday. We were all sitting around talking when his wife brings up my doggy, which I'm still pretty heartbroken over. She keeps talking about how her little dog isn't as much of a burden as my black lab was.... I start to get misty eyed so I politely excuse myself to go to the bathroom to dry my eyes.

The crazy **** chases me into the bathroom and traps me in there and starts screaming at me "listen here little girl, you are such a fuckig burden to your family....". At this point I'm scared so I try to get past her and tell her to get out of my way. She grabs me by the shoulders and slams me against the providing corner of the bathtub (omg oww) and starts screaming in my face how I'm a disgrace, I'm not a catholic, I'm not part of the family, I'm a whore...

I shoved her extremely hard and at the same time her daughter pulled her off of me. I'm crying hysterically now, my parents and I pack our stuff up and leave.

She called me yesterday to apologize.... I pretty much told her that she's the lowest of low... Assaulting a pregnant woman! I also told her she's lucky I didn't clock her in the face and called the cops on her for assault and that I'm not ready to accept her apology because you never ever ever treat family that way, especially for no apparent reason. Just because you were drinking and you have some deep down issues with yourself doesn't mean you can take them out so violently on an innocent person. Then I hung up on her. 

I kinda wish I wasn't pregnant so I could have clocked her in the mouth.




But in more positive news, I ordered a few hypnobirthing books and CDs since I won't be able to attend the classes due to my work schedule :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies.
Tainted- that's wonderful you don't feel huge! I don't understand it cause I feel it even though I'm not and am uncomfortable already. My back and left hip are getting pretty bad. Too bad I had to miss my chance at that massage. Hopefully I get another opportunity soon. Thank god my mom doesn't drag me to that stuff, I think I'd go crazy.

Sugarlys- how's pregnant life treating you? Doing okay in the bouts of heat? I've just been avoiding the crazy hot days and only go out on the milder ones. My boy loves the splash pads so we have done that a couple of times.

ER - I'm going to be honest. I don't know what to say to that. In my position I personally would have called the police if someone assaulted me and my child, as it's about protecting them now. Just put your child first and it will hopefully guide you to the right answer.

AFM- well, today is moms big move (all the furniture stuff). Should go fine then just arranging and unpacking. Thank god, I see the light at the end of the tunnel! Our house is settled and it's just going to be a month and a half packing and them we will be in our new home! I'm so excited to get in there.


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow ER, I don't know how you manage to cope being surrounded by such toxic people. I hope you are able to separate yourself because you need to focus on you and baby, not all the drama around you.

Hopeful - I am having a hard time with the heat! It just doesn't seem to end!! Glad to hear that today is moving day - I hope it goes smoothly for your mom.

Tainted - I can't believe how fast time is going!! It seems like just yesterday you got your BFP! I hope mine doesn't go that fast because I am scared to DEATH of giving birth!! 

Mirna and Blessed - we miss you and hope you are both doing okay xoxox

AFM, just trying to cope with the heat...not doing much else. Enjoying my time off. I am not getting a job or anything for the summer - we usually just cut back big time on our spending when I am off for the summer and then I will start my mat leave in September. Feels weird to have that long off...I love my job so much so it'll be hard to not go back. Anyway gals, have a great day and stay cool!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

This heat is horrible :)

Tomorrow is the big talk with HR about maternity leave, adding baby to my health insurance, and possibly transferring my job to another location. It would only be about 2 hours away from my parents, but it's also 2 hours away from the sperm donor and his whore aka more drama. But I'm hoping that I can transfer next summer... The help from my parents would be amazing.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- it wont feel weird when you have a newborn there to eat up your time. The year flys by faster than I'd like to admit. That's why I ended up staying off. I just couldn't see a viable option with breastfeeding and my 10-12 hour shift job. The way it worked I would never see my son in his waking hours, not okay at all! I attempted to offer them myself part time working from home (I could mark agent calls and work on the training material, as well as take calls myself or resolve cx issues) however they were not willing to work with me at all. It's sad how little value they put into your years of service and expertise now :(

ER- hope your work chat with hr goes well! Start looking into wait lists for daycare when your mat leave is up as most have a fairly long wait (the decent ones anyways) and I know you ladies in the states have a horribly short mat leave.

AFM- so the move went well yesterday. She is in and still surrounded by boxes but at least she can use her stove/sink, bathroom and bedroom are clear. She hasn't her phone hooked up yet though, silly really as we can't contact her (she never activated her cell phone) or even show up at her place as the intercom won't work without phone. I hope she goes to the old place today to check messages and calls us so we can remedy this all.
I've been feeling really tired lately, I think the third tri is starting to kick me in the butt a bit. Baking some healthy banana muffins now, must be crazy with oven on in this heat but oh well. Gotta run out and get some groceries and clean my house! It's been so neglected for dealing with my moms stuff.
Stay out of the heat everyone!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well good news!

I discussed maternity leave with HR. I can't turn in the forms until mid-august, no big deal. I also applied for leave donation, where fellow employees can donate their paid time off to me to help cover additional leave time, I should hear back in a month or so if I get approved, then I can send an email to everyone asking for donations. 

I applied for a full time desk job out towards the west coast of Michigan... They emailed me asking for additional information! So hopefully when the job posting expires and they go through all of their applicants I'll be in the top. It wasn't information that I excluded from the application,but more like okay you're qualified but can you send more info to help us make a better judgement.

That job is about 2.5 hours away from where I'm at now, still close enough to come home on the weekends :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yesterday was my birthday. I'm 33 now, age is just a number. Had a massage, went to the Keg for dinner. Good day overall.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Happy belated birthday! You're still so young!



My sister went with me to my ultrasound yesterday. She cried :) he was such a wiggle worm, he still is today! He's been very very active, which is great and reassuring. But unfortunately, it was discovered that my baby has a small genetic birth defect. He has Vesicoureteral Reflux, basically kidney reflux. His one kidney is enlarged because the "urine" isn't draining into the bladder properly. The doctors are going to keep an eye on it as it's been enlarged for the past 4 ultrasounds or so. If it doesn't correct itself before he's born, I'll have to take him in for a kidney ultrasound once he's a few weeks old and then discuss how bad it is and treatment options, but right now the high risk doc thinks he'll just be on antibiotics for the first few years of his life, maybe surgery when he's a few years old, and no rough housing or high impact/contact sports for the duration of his life. No big deal. I worry, but I know everything will be okay.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

hopefulllll happy happpy birthdayyyyyy 
misssed u all so much i have 0 time on hand m not even having time to obsess about my pregnancy
yesterday i did a scan and everything is perfect!!! am 9 weeks 2 days pregnant and loving it.i finally have slight nausea which is reasssuring!! im writing from my phone im hoping to havve time this weekend to post some pix
blesssed how uve been? been thinking about u!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls... My time here in nova scotia is coming to a very quick end! I am ready to go now though! My hormones seem to be in full swing for the first time with this pregnancy! I have been going non stop since we came here and doing things other people want me to do! Lol I'm getting snappy! Lol 
Sugarlys... I am nervous about labor and delivery but I know it's gotta come so I'm mentally preparing myself now for it! 5 weeks to go today... Isn't that nutty? And I was a premie... So there is a chance he may come a little early! I've been not meditating but working with my thoughts towards positivitity... And I'm using sounds of nature while I do it because I have anxiety... So hopefully this will help push that out of the way in the hospital! 
ER... Glad u got everything set up for mat leave! And the extra thingy that u possibly can get!!!
Hopeful... Happy belated! You aren't old! Shush! I'm 29 so not far behind ya! Also glad everything went smoothly with the move! And I totally hear ya on the being tired thing! 

AFM.... I am ok! Broke a tooth in half two days ago... It was a root canaled tooth that needed a crown but I need to be sedated to go to the dentist because I have such bad panic attacks about it! So I went yesterday and he just like sanded the sharp parts off and said it should be fine til after baby! And my teeth are so weak from being so sick! Blah! So I'm taking extra care of them! Lol 
I'm still pretty comfortable! I get heartburn more often then I used to but it's controlled by a glass of milk for the time being! 
Knock on wood... I'm sleepy so great right now... I'm not even getting up to pee through the night.. Isn't it crazy! I'm feeling the best I have during this whole 9 months so far! I'm happy! 
Anyways the heat wave here is still booming... It's like 30-42 degrees Celsius every single day! Thank god for the pool is all I have to say! Lol
Hope you ladies are keeping cool!


----------



## Sugarlys

Happy belated b-day Hopeful! Glad you had a good day! 

Tainted - wow, five weeks to go....crazy! Glad your visit home has been good!

ER - glad to hear you got your mat leave stuff organized - how long do you get off?

Mirna - welcome back! Glad to hear everything is going well!

AFM, had a dr. appt today. Everything was good except that there was some blood in my urine...I haven't noticed anything, but they are going to send it off just to make sure I don't have a bladder infection...I should hear back by Monday at the latest. Anyone have experience with this during pregnancy? I have been peeing more but its hard to know if it is the pregnancy or something else. Other than that, not much new with me. Enjoying my time off :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

As of right now I should have 4-5 weeks off paid. The leave donation, if I get approved and people donate... I could be off for 12+ weeks with pay :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Ugh!!! I hope that happens to you my dear! We get a year at a percentage of our wage from the government! Too bad they didn't have that in the states I feel bad for u ladies!


----------



## Taintedlove

I go home tomorrow... Thank God!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sick toddler here, had a bad fever at 4:30 am. It was enough to get me ready for a trip to emerg but the tylenol took it down a bit thankfully. Lazy around the house day for sure...
Tainted- hope the trip home is kinder to you and allows you some sleep.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Poor baby :( I hope hes feeling better soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My son is much better. After the fever came down to almost normal by yesterday dinner, we got him to bed early and he slept well. Woke up today just fine as if there was nothing wrong at all. Took him berry picking this morning. He was pretty hot quickly so we stopped at 5 pints on raspberries. Now to think of some recipes to use them in!


----------



## Taintedlove

Good thing he's doing well! Yay! Mmm berries!
We are driving to the airport right now and I'm pretty sure that the baby turned! It really hurt felt like I had someone pushing outward from the inside all the way down! Lovely! Lol 
It's drop time I guess then!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooh that's exciting tainted!
So I baked a raspberry/blueberry crisp. Omg, a bit of that and a dollup of vanilla pudding on top, it's sooooooo good!
So lately by 2-3 every day I have heartburn. Tonight I skipped dinner cause of it, wasn't hungry either, and it's not specific foods, it's everything. In the back of my throat down it just feels like constant burning, and that if I eat it'll just force it's way up there. It sucks, not even milk or tums are working for more than two minutes.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Okay this might sound weird, but what about a heavier consistency? Like coffee creamer? Might soothe a bit longer?


I know. Weird.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Drink creamer? Yuk, I think I'd barf


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Lol I would too but I was trying to think of something dairy but thicker. Maybe whole milk? 2%? Greek yogurt? I dunno.

I've been up since 5am with 4.5 hours of sleep. I get my new bed today!!!! I'm upgrading from a twin matress and box spring (since I was 10 years old!) that's on the floor to a nice queen sized bed. It was originally $2,000 but I got it on a store closing clearance for $489. I know I could have used that money for bills and whatnot but I figured what little sleep I'm going to get better be quality sleep and I can't see myself getting a better deal and I'll be using this bed for the next 15 years or so. 

I'll go back to sleep once my bed is here!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

New mattress sounds great. I need one but with all the moving costs etc, we have to wait.
I think we shall get among this time. DH is a big guy and pushes me to the edge in a queen.
Did you get a crib yet ER? Hope you found one. I'm still looking, want to find a great deal on a convertible set (crib than changes to toddler/full size and a dressor/change table) used.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

https://www.kmart.com:80/delta-chil...W034680470001P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

This is the one my parents bought me... It was on sale for $180.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The link didn't work but Kmart delta cribs look nice :) is it just the crib or with change table?

Morning Sugarlys, I see you :) have you found furniture yet?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

It's a crib with attached changer table, that goes to toddler bed with guard rail, to day bed, to full size


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds good. That's cheap for all in one! Did you get to see a floor model? I was pretty picky with my sons. We spent just over 1000 for theset through direct buy (family member has membership). It's great quality, solid wood and the drawers are so strong thank god as my son is really hard on them.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I haven't seen it yet.... I'm just grateful my parents bought it :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey ladies... The trip home was a complete shit show!!! Our plane was late coming in we were delayed. Our stop over in Toronto we couldn't land right away because of thunder and lightning. Then we had to run (yes my pregnant 35 week ass) 34 gates! Ugh! We get to the gate and they bumped us and told us we had to sleepover... Then a few minutes we were reinstated!!!! Finally we could take off and I arrived home at 3 am then we had to drive 3 hours to our house! Gahhhhhh! Now I'm finally rested and we went to the OB! We need another ultrasound for sizing BC my belly is small! But she thinks he's Hangin out in my back and that makes sense BC that's the only issue I have.... Back pain! 

That's my story! Now today I'm washing all the baby clothes I got while I was home! 

Ok just checkin in girls! How are u all feeling? Mirna and Sugarlys where are you? And I wonder about blessed! Hope she's healing well!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls!
I am doing well!! Summer is flying by. I am feeling great and happy to be off work. Yes, we just bought our set last Friday. Got a set from Sears - dresser, changetable, glider rocker and crib. My parents bought the crib and we bought the rest. It is beautiful - dark wood. We get it at the end of August.
https://www.sears.ca/product/delta-bentley-espresso-nursery-furniture/coord-657173
That is the link!

Other than that, not much new. We have a camping trip coming up in a few weeks - going to Pancake Bay which is a provincial campground on Lake Superior (about 8 hours north of us). It is so beautiful there - can't wait.

Anyway, glad to hear you are all well (and that you are home safely, Tainted!) Talk soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry you had a rotton time with the flight Tainted. Now you get to nest at home and enjoy the last month or so till he comes. I can't wait to get to that settled at home stage! I envy anyone who'a got that sorted already.
My bump is growing but not a ton. I think I look damn good for my stage. From the back you can't tell I'm pregnant, then when I turn it's all bump :) I took a pic this morn, maybe I can upload later on when I get some me time.
Kev's aunt got me a personal size cake for my bday! It's chocolate and covered by mousse, and chocolate frisked and shavings on top. It's dark chocolate heaven :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Very nice Sugarlys :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Alright, feeling brave. Here is my pic from 3 days ago so my 29 week 2 day I guess.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awwwwww adorable bump! You're so thin everywhere else.... Looking good!


----------



## Taintedlove

Awwww that's so cute!!! I'm carrying sooooooo much lower than you! The whole way.. Not just now that he's dropped but like lowwww! 
I love it! And believe it or not I'm not that big for however far I am now lol! 

How you girls holding up? The heat wave is following me! Uncool! Thank god there is a pool across the street! The heat is giving me a headache! 
Phil is gone for work now.. And is back on the 15th! I can't believe I only have a little over a month to go! Woooo I'm soooo excited to be a mom!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thank you ladies for the kind words. I normally wouldnt show a soul my unclothed bump but felt you all know how it is :) too bad i have a stretch mark from last time poking up my side from the pantline. I carried different with my son too. Plus he made me eat a lot more so it made a difference in weight. In the morning I feel good but by the end of the day I feel huge and oh so sore. It's weird how a matter of hours makes that diff.
Tainted- you are so close now! I remember my last few weeks dragging on, but I was quite uncomfortable at that point.
ER- how's things going? I think I'll just pick up a used bassinet for now as for the first few months I want baby to sleep in our room for convenience and safety, especially since I breastfeed. We will set aside money for crib and changeable set from sale of our house once it's final on sept 21st.
Ugh, just want to move now! Not ready though, still have lots of packing and zero energy to do it, lol.


----------



## Sugarlys

You look great, Hopeful!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

How are you feeling now Sugarlys, how far along are you?
I hit 30 weeks tomorrow! Yikes.


----------



## Taintedlove

I am still really greatful for how I am right now... With the exception of once in a while he sits right on my sciatic nerve and then it feels like someone is stabbing me in the left butt cheek with a knife! I've been walking everyday BC everyone says it helps labor... It helps me feel better too once I get home! And don't get me started on stretch marks!! Lol 
I'm not swollen and I keep myself nice and cool and I keep myself busy by puttering around going to different stores picking out what I need here and there... Etc etc! 
I think some girlfriends and I are going for a pedi this afternoon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, stupid idea thinking I can go grocery shopping with a toddler on a Saturday then stand on my feet for hours preparing three lasagnas from scratch. I am in pain and sooo tired. Even though it smells wonderful, I don't feel hungry. Still have to take a drive to drop off the other two. Kev's bosses dad who also owns the company he works for had a stroke so trying to make life a bit easier on the families. May have killed me in the process though.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Might be painful, but I'm sure it's worth it to those families :)

Speaking of pain... My work uniform is the worse uniform ever... Polyester pants.... Hellllooooo chafing between the upper thighs by my hooha :( so painful. Good thing I have a new queen size bed... I can sleep in this position... X.... So my thighs don't touch because they are rubbed raw. And my bewbs leak like crazy.... Somewhere between 7-9 more weeks before they induce me!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ERSurgeonGirlie/2012-07-28104636.jpg
29 week belly! (the pimple like bump on my belly is my continuous glucose sensor)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You don't look that big ER. It's a cute bump :)
Do they still have to induce you even though baby is growing abnormally fast? I thought they like you going into labour naturally unless the baby is safer out than in.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

They will be inducing me no matter what. At the earliest... Sept 14. At the latest... October 8th. It's because in diabetics the placenta can start to break down due to the blood sugar fluctuations. Another factor is how big he gets.... Which also depends on blood sugar fluctuations. Crappy, yes.

I feel huge though! That's my bump first thing in the morning... I'll have to take one at night, I swear it's so much bigger lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, your bathroom is the same as ours was in this house before I made DH tear it down to redo it. It was the b&w tile walls that curved out like that, plus a nasty old tub and a low shower head, the toilet was perminantly crusted brown in the base eww, the floor had that tiny almost herringbone look tile too. The walls had built ins and the medicine cabinet was the same. Was too old fashioned for me, I like modern and it made a massive difference!
We called to put in move order for some of our services today :) a month away! Woohoo :)
Oh and I'm 30 weeks today. As of tomorrow it's officially single digit weeks left!


----------



## Taintedlove

Might I say that I'll kill you ERgirl if you have your baby before me! I feel like I've been pregnant for 37 years now! Lol I really wouldn't I just am ready to go back to non pregnant! Thank God we aren't elephants! 22 months later... Lol
You guys have such cute bellies! I do not! Lol I lost 65 lbs before we wanted to have babies and I got Ammenorehea from excercise or so my dr thinks! And so I had to lay off my routines to get my period back before we could start trying... Therefore gaining some weight back and then I got preggo lost more weight from barfing but since about month 5 ive been eating whatever I think I can keep down and unfortunately that's been toast.. Sandwiches crackers so I gained back all the weight I lost in the beginning! An man I miss hitting the gym! It really clears my brain!! And I miss my healthy habits.. Blah! Just having a beached whale moment! 
Charlie and I went to the doggy park and he found himself a girlfriend!! She was real cute looks just like him and has longer ears with pink bowties! 

I'm gonna start 50 shades of gray tonight... I'm so bored with Phil gone! Blah!
Night ladies


----------



## Sugarlys

All I have to say about 50 shades of grey is OH MY GOSH. Quite scandalous and impossible to put down! Your belly looks great, ER! 
I hear you, Tainted, about being excited to have your body to yourself again...and I am 8 weeks behind you! I will be very happy to get out running again!
Hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm still okay with being pregnant, I hit the 'I want me back' stage at like 34-36 weeks, then 'get this baby the hell out' at about 37-38 weeks. Who knows maybe this angel will come early?
I am more annoyed that I can't do as much as I want to. Not so much exercise but things around the house, going places, more having fun outside with my son. It's frustrating to be in pain and out of breath so easily.


----------



## Taintedlove

Yea Im still not overly uncomfortable... So I'm not quite at the get this baby out of me stage... One month til my due date, tomorrow! And I was about a month premature so really anything could happen! 

Really could it please cool down outside? Ugh!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm not having a summer pregnancy ever again lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't kid yourselves ladies, a winter pregnancy can be a pain too. You have to wear layers of clothes and getting boots and coats done up is the worst! I used to comment on how I wanted to design a line of pregnancy friendly footwear, one that do up on the inside and have proper support while still having style. Also you have to worry about weather and travel with loads of snow/storms and all the docs appt's. I know I couldn't to it with my son now. It took forever to get there and find parking where you wouldn't get stuck in snow, and then walking around on ice was scary. I think there are downfalls whatever time you have babies. Might be best to have an April/may baby...


----------



## Taintedlove

Who am I kidding if I ever get pregnant again it'll be a miracle after the pregnancy I've had... It's only been really good these last few weeks! Lol winter summer spring or fall you can barf your face off! And I know they say every pregnancy is different... Could u imagine if it was worse? Really?! Oh dear! 
Why is it so hot everywhere I go! Mom said that it's pretty much been rainy since we left... Of course BC it had to be 45 degrees almost everyday there with the humidity. Now here in the dry heat which is totally different it's like 30 degrees everyday! Normally I LOVE the heat would be the first one out in it.. But it makes me feel sick when I'm pregnant.. Which is soooo much fun! 
I just would like one day of rain.. Too much to ask? 
Lol
30 days to go! Let's see if I can get this prince out early!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

True true tainted! I think I could see you having another. Maybe a girl would take it easier on you :) as for heat, I feel ya today. Went to run errands and wow, I feel crappy. Toting around a 27 lb toddler isn't helping either. After dropping insurance paperwork , buying a cousin a bday present, hitting the bank, we bee-lined for the grocery store, got Ice cream and headed home to A/C and a well deserved treat!
Oh and my dog broke into the garbage AGAIN while we were out! She is on top of my hit list today, grrr. Anyone want a dog, she's free, with all accessories, and her food. Take her please!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Lol about the dog... I know what that's like. 

Yay today is my Friday at work!!! Tomorrow I'm planning on waking up early to clean up this room and organize it a bit, then go get a well overdue and deserved pedi. Maybe clean out the car too. Sadly, I still have stuff in it from when I moved home... Most of it needs to be pitched. I need to simplify my life


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think all of us need to have those declutter moments. I know I'm in the process and will do more once in the new house and realize its too much stuff. Really, where does it all come from?
Today we went to the early years center to play and it was a friggin zoo there! Because it's predicted to rain, and lots of ladies who run home day area brought a whole slew of children with them, the place was overrun with hyper kids. My poor son was wrestled with a few times for toys he had first, although parents were good about it today, he felt stressed and refused to eat his snack. We got home and he wanted a snack then, and is hopefully napping now. I think we'll stay in this aft.
ER- lol, I'm serious about the dog. Love to find her another home with someone who has more time for her. Sure I'd miss her (had her for 8 years) but really I feel like I'm selling her short and someone could do more for her. Plus my baby brain making me forget the damn garbage bag is resulting in me having to scrub the damn floor non stop, not good for super busy pregnant me.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Note to self... Your bits are really swollen, making shaving veeeeerrrrrryyyyyy tricky. How about you splurge on a nice wax job before you're induced?

Yeah, not a fun morning adventure


----------



## Sugarlys

Well I had my first "fat" comment...haha
Hubby plays baseball and we were there last night and this short, fat woman comes up to me and says "WOW you look like you could go any day now - how much longer??" and I said "actually, I'm not due until November". And she said "well that is going to be one big baby then". WAHHHHHH. Haha you have to understand that before I got pregnant I weighed 120 (I'm 5'11) and I have gained 17 pounds...don't look big AT ALL. People are SO wonderful when you are pregnant. HA. I was hoping to come up with some snide comment for her but I kept it to myself..haha.

Not much new here - getting ready for our big camping trip. We leave next Wednesday for 11 days. Can't wait to spend some time away with hubby. Not looking forward to getting up 100 times a night to go to the bathroom....we are in a tent so going to the bathroom is always much more tricky then at home..haha. 

I can't believe how close you are, Tainted! Does Phil have time off around your due date? 

Anyway gals, hope you are all well!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

What a mean woman. Is she a childless cat lady? I swear some women forget what's its like to be pregnant. Unless your going to say I look great then keep it to yourself!
You almost feel like saying to these people, 'oh so we're discussing weight? Well in that case I was thinking you could stand to lose some. I'm pregnant, what's your excuse?' imagine the look you'd get, lol.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

^^^ omg love it! I'm totally going to use that one lol

The crib is built!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hooray for baby having a place to sleep :)

It is a pretty good one isn't it ER- not sure id use it cause I'd feel like a bitch, but hey, what plays in my mind is funny and makes me smile.

I go to the OB in the AM. Please hope my test results were fine for me. I really don't want to go through all that diet change crap, especially at this stage while tring to feed my fussy toddler. I think id just end up not eating much as I've got no time to prepare separate meals for everyone.
Anyways, enough worrying. Hopefully my measure is on track as I feel I've gained more this time, I'm excited to hear baby again and get registered at the hospital.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Good luck! I'm sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## Taintedlove

It's freakin freezing here!!!! Only 12 degrees! What the heck! 
I'm completely exhausted! I did nothing and I wanna fall over and just sleep! My sister and her kids are here until Phil comes home from work and they exhaust me just watching them! 
I am not officially uncomfortable! Mister boy is sitting right only sciatic nerve and every time I take a step I feel like I am going to fall down! Le sigh! 
I can however eat a full meal now bc he has dropped down even further... I really hope he comes sooner! 
It would be lovely if on Tuesday when I go to the OB she says your effacing really well and could go anytime! Lol 
How are you ladies coping?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I've had the sciatica pain since the very beginning. I'm okay, ready to be on maternity leave. Looks like I'll be working up to the day before I'm induced... Somewhere between 7 and 9 more weeks.

Hopeful, how did today go?


----------



## Taintedlove

I'm in some intense Braxton hicks!!! I think... I dunno


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Great, passed my sugar test :) baby is wonderful, right on track. I have gained 10 lbs total so far this pregnancy, I'm thrilled about that as I'd gained double to triple that with my last one by this point. I spoke to the OB about the heartburn today as I had the worst sleep of my life last night and this heartburn is killing me. I am now having one of the most comfortable evenings due to this lovely Zantac she said I need to take daily. I'm in heaven :)

Tainted- no pattern to them? Or are they timeable and increasing?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Only 10 pounds?!?! Damn! I thought I was lucky for only gaining around 20 so far lol

Tainted, go drink some water and relax! That will stop the BH contractions... It won't stop real ones ;)


----------



## Sugarlys

10 pounds?! Wow!! I thought my 17 was lucky :) Glad to hear everything is going okay.

Tainted - I hope you are okay - glad you aren't alone!!! 

I'm doing good! We went to the movies today (saw Batman) and I guess the loud noises bothered baby because he/she was rolling around like crazy! I can't believe how fast time is going!! Night all!

Mirna and Blessed - we miss you!


----------



## Taintedlove

So they are braxton hicks I have had them before they are just intensifying as I go along! And I'm relaxed... I'm not at all scared for labor I am totally ready.... Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!! Lol
And yay everything went so well at the OB! I'm happy!
Sugarlys.. Every single time I go to the movies he gets like that! I think it's the intensity of the sound for him! He like moves NON stop! 
Was that movie good??


----------



## Sugarlys

What do Braxton Hicks feel like? Not that I think I am getting them or anything..just curious! I am up early again...can't seem to sleep past 4:30....so I wake up for a bit and then I go back to bed. My Mom says its God "training" me to get up for feedings...good times..haha.

The movie was AMAZING. I am not a huge movie fan...and when I found out it was 2 hours and 45 min I was not looking forward to it...but the time flew by...such an amazing movie.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I want to go see that movie. Sugarlys, 17 is great, you started lighter than I do you have the room for more gain. As for how BH's feel, it's like the real thing just not so intense. It feels like your tummy goes rock hard across it and ya know when you do a sit up and you can feel muscles tightening? Well it's like that feeling but different. It's weird but you know it's a contraction as it isn't a fleeting second...but lasts a little. If you get more than 4-5 in an hour your supposed to call the doc. Having a bath and drinking lots of water and laying on your left side for 5 minutes could stop them.


----------



## Taintedlove

That's what mine feels like, minus the fact that I don't get it across my whole stomach its at the bottom of my stomach and my back.. Yay back labor! Lol

I love movies too Sugarlys.. Much more than tv! 
My sciatic nerve is REALLLLLLLLLY bad today! I've done exercises and stretching and a hot bath and pelvic thrusts.. Whatever.. Not working he is settling in there! Bah! 
Get baby out mission starts tomorrow! Lmao! Raspberry leaf tea.. Bouncing on an exercise ball walking (waddling) and lots of sex when Phil gets home! I'm sure he won't complain.. Haha!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had hip/back labor mixed with regular with Xavier. It was aweful. They couldnt freeze the hip and back no matter what. Oh well.
I am having crazy weird dreams lately. Some are funny, some scary, and some just don't make a lick of sense. I am so ready to get moved. A house with only one bathroom is just not cutting it. Once the hubby goes in there for his half hour poop (what is with that anyways???) of course even if I went just before about 15 minutes in I've gotta go. So I spend the next 15 holding it and harassing him to just hurry up in there already! I'm sorry but when you have to go number two you shouldn't have to sit there waiting for action, am I right?
Also I'm so excited to take a bath in that nice roomy corner tub!
Swapped to a single nap for my big boy today. So far so good :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Ok... Hopeful! I think this happens to every man! My brother growin up.. Like the longest time ever in the bathroom! I don't go til like I NEED to go and spend less than 2 minutes in there! Haha 
And then there is Phil who will read magazines... Whoooooo has time time for all of that! 
Lol! 
Braxton hicks continuing today.. Moving up my stomach more than yesterday... Ouu I'm getting Sooo excited! 
:)


----------



## Taintedlove

26 days to go! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Crazy tainted! Maybe it's a sign things are to happen soon? Have you taken a bump pic of your dropped bump yet? We want to see!


----------



## Taintedlove

Ya I have a picture I just have to get on my computer... I'm never on that thing!! I'll go later today if I think about it! 
My entire pelvic girdle hurts today.... Very uncool! Ok little boy! Time to make a grand entrance! 

I've been ball bouncing a lot it really helps with the sciatic pain! So try it out if you get pain!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't have one of those things, but might go get one.
Pretty crappy weather here this morning. The sun just popped out though :) we have out city's annual ribfest on at the park so may go check it out. It's a rip off to eat but just the sights and sounds are fun. That is if DH's mom doesn't come by. She refused yet again to give a time, so I'm not sitting here all day waiting for her. My boy gets cranky cooped up all day. Today is day two of new nap schedule. He used to take two one at 10:30 or 11 AM and one at 3:30 pm or so. He started taking an hour playing before sleeping for the first one and downright fighting and refusing the second one, so it was time to change it up. All is well do far, if he'd just learn to stay asleep longer for the single one.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh BH contractions..... I hate them! I'm floating in the pool to try to calm things


----------



## Taintedlove

IF I HAVE ANOTHER CHILD... It will be in the middle of winter! Who cares about clothes! I won't need them BC I am sooooo hot all the time! 
It was 30 degrees today! And tomorrow is supposed hotter! Kill me! Seriously! This is too much for me! 
This baby needs to be out now! I feel like I'm getting a yeast infection please I definitely do NOT want that! Itchy McGee is what I do not want to be! Lol 
It's so hot I'll never sleep tonight! I'm gonna go have a really cold shower! Night gals.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sounds rough tainted!
I know I need to go grocery shopping... But nothing sounds good. Like I don't want to et because i get so full soooo fast. Baby is being a wiggle worm, he's been getting hiccups a lot.


----------



## Taintedlove

ERgirl... When the baby drops you will want to eat everything in sight! I was the same as you until about 2-3 weeks ago! 
Once I could eat again I was so happy I didn't know what to eat first, BC at first i couldn't keep it down and then I would eat and get full in like 4 bites! Lol 
Hot again today! Of course the hottest summer we've had here in 4 years!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- sounds as though you hit the 'get this baby the hell out of me' stage :) told ya it would happen. I had it too and it was snowing out during mine. I'm sure snow sounds good in the hot weather but really it wasn't. I felt like the abominable snowman who couldn't move, lol. Hopefully baby cooperates with you as each weeks appointment I was so pissed at my OB for letting me go another week. The day of my due date I could have killed people, the day after till I went into labor after 4pm, I was much worse.
I hope I go early this time, fx
ER- Braxton hicks are that regular for you? That's odd they are usually few and far between and not daily.

Went to another zoo today. And stopped at the falls again since it was only a half hour away. Saw loads of big cats (leopards, tigers, lions, cougars, bobcat, linx, black panthers, etc.) do they had petting zoo animals, monkeys, bears, birds, just loads of stuff.
The falls was so busy and hot! Rediculously so, we stopped at east side Mario's for dinner on the way home, they had a guy making balloon animals for the kids so Xavier got a lion, he popped it when we got home but it was cute and fun for a bit :) I cannot do waking like that anymore! Being 31 weeks is nuts to be doing it. If anyone has ever walked up that hill on the Canadian side you know what I'm talking . about. 
When I wake tomorrow it'll be the seventh of august. I'm due the seventh of October just crazy!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey guys!
I had a great long weekend at my parents cottage....Saturday was a killer though....I didn't sleep all night I was so hot. Its nice now that things have cooled down a bit. We are getting ready for our big camping trip - we leave Wednesday. I won't be near a computer so don't be alarmed if you don't hear from me for 12 days or so!! Keep your fingers crossed that our trip goes okay and that I am not too uncomfortable. I haven't been sleeping well between bathroom trips, restless legs and charlie horse-like cramps in my legs....FUN. Should be real fun times in a tent ;)
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hopeful... I'm at get baby out stage but not quite to the point of anger yet... Phil is home in a week so I'll bet the anger starts shortly after he arrives BC I really want him to bethere! He truly is my rock and it would mean so much to me if he was there! It's just the heat here is totally ridiculous!!!like yesterday was 35 degrees.. That's a little excessive! Lol 
Today starts the weekly OB appointments! I have a funeral to attend afterwards.. One of my clients from work passed away extremely suddenly with a blood clot to her lung... The office is pretty shaken about it because she was the life of the party kinda gal... Just had sustained a traumatic brain injury a couple years ago! I seem to have lost all emotions lately minus happy.. It's weird kinda euphoric..like I'm going to miss her but I don't feel sad.. Now that may change once I see a casket.perhaps shock lol! I just hear about women who have crazy mood swings when they are pregnant and cry for a long time for no reason or tear up watching tv commercial... I don't do that! Perhaps I'm just way happier I'm not barfing my face off?? Am I broken??? Lol oh I do feel hate for the birds that wake me up daily around 530 am!! Lol 
Anyways... Lol supposed to be hot again today! And for the next like 5 days! Wee! Let's see if I can make it without melting 

Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## Sugarlys

That's sad, Tainted. But I have heard that you can have pretty adverse reactions emotionally...it may hit you at a later time.

Anyway ladies, the car is packed and we are heading out tomorrow morning at 5:30 so I will talk to you all when I get back!! Hope you all continue to feel good :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Have a great trip Sugarlys!!!:) 

Today at the OB.. The dr said he is doing beautifully and is quite low! Had my stage b test done Cept I didn't know it was going in my bum!! Lol he's growing well and next week she said they will start cervical checks! 
I'm exhausted today I didn't sleep well my tummy was really upset for no reason!! 

I want the process to start soon... Come on! Lol
How is everyone else Feelin??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- you are a brave one. No way in hell id be camping pregnant. At bare minimum cottage with washroom, tent is too roughing it. Hope you have fun though! Don't eat those hot dogs not good for baby :)

Tainted- so, really low huh? I wonder if that means he likes the roominess of the pelvis or is on his way out sooner rather than later. When exactly did he drop again?

I went out with a friend tonight. Actually I totally forgot I had made plans with her again (the baby brain is killing me) and she texted me asking if we were still on at like 3 pm, than god she did. So I met her at the mall for 7 we walked and shipped then stopped at Crabby Joes for a bite. Got some BBQ chicken tenders and fries, with a milkshake. Well I finished the shake and a quarter of my plate and I am soooo full. Hubby is happy he has a lunch for himself tomorrow out of it :) I can't bring myself to buy any baby stuff for some reason. I have only got one onside and a cute fleece outfit for her so far. I know I need to get on it, but I just want to move first, then get baby ready


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, so I'm laying awake, angry, sick, and with a massive headache. DH opened the door without looking tonight and led our dog outside strait face to face with a skunk! He calls me paranoid cause at night I turn on every light out there and search before she or myself are allowed out. Does he do it? Nope, and guess what finally happened. I want to kill him. He let her right back in and acted like, 'she didn't get sprayed.' He can't smell it??? I had to show him online when he already went and laid down in bed that it smells like burnt rubber up close as its too potent for your nose to smell just skunk. Then he's like 'well what do you wan to do about it now, just to to bed and deal with it tomorrow'. Yeah okay, you go to work and the baby and I will deal with skunk on everything, good plan moron!
So I made him come to the basement and help me deal with her as the longer it soaked in the worse it is. We scrubbed her in the laundry sink with peroxide, baking soda and dish soap. It helped a bit but the smell in the house is making me I'll.
My eyes are burning, I think I may just puke, I just feel like crying. I can't deal eith this now, not with the packing and moving, and toddler and being pregnant...I can barely keep up with meals and housework! What am I gonna do ladies?
Oh to top it all off, my mom called and told me that her seizure did end up getting reported to the ministry of transportation and her licence is suspended for a whole, could be like 6 months. So now I have to drive her around too? Oh god, stop throwing challenges at me cause I'm st my breaking point now!!!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Well miss hopeful it sounds like you've had a shitty day. When I have bad days it feels like a tumbleweed of shit hits me... And keeps going til I wake up the next morning! So hopefully you wake up feeling refreshed and without illness!
If the dog still smells tomorrow I heard soaking your dog with mouthwash and letting it soak for 5 minutes... Rinse then wash with canine shampoo and conditioner! There is a mixture u can do... But u shouldn't use it cuz being preggo n all and if u do it wrong it can be explosive!! Hope that helps!!!

AFM I have had a tonnnnnn of fetal movement in the past well 24 hours now.. I also have become a pooping machine! Lol I dunno where it's all coming from! Lol Phil comes home in a week and I cannot wait!!! This has been the longest 3 weeks of my life I think! Cuz I'm waiting for him and the baby! Next week I have the OB appt and an ultrasound! 
Ok I'm totally exhausted so I'm off to bed! I miss not working life is kinda boring without my clients! Lol 
Night gals.. Get better soon

Mirna and blessed I think about you ladies often! Hoping you all are well!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks Tainted :)
I did see the mouthwash thing. Unfortunately most of our stuff that isn't essential is packed away. But I did find the peroxide, bakings soda dishsoap and Kev was able to do the work with that. Things smell better today, however, I think I may just be slightly desensitized to the smell so I think it's still there. If I have energy this house is getting steralized with vinegar today! I'm just worried even if things weren't touched by it that they'll still smell. I really don't want to have to wash all of our clothes that are clean, it'll take me a friggin week!
As for the poop, can happen later as them being low can affect your bladder and bowels both. However if you almost have the runs could be a sign things are happening soon. It's your body's way of clearing all that out before delivery. Hopefully hews its for Phil huh? I think maybe he'll come early, give you a bit of a break since your puking hell in the first half.
I am calmer today but still faced with all the same crap :( going tobe a lovely few days.
Leelu (the dog) will be spending her day outdoors airing out while my house gets a break from her. Okay time to brew coffee (96% of which is decaf) and get to work.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Wow so sorry hopeful, that really does stink! 

I've been... Slightly ill? I've been having pains in my right rib area for quite a few days now and it's not baby. I've also had floaters in my vision, so I went to go get checked out... Blood pressure was high, so I got sent off to the ob floor at the hospital for monitoring. My hands and feet remain really swollen, but my blood pressure is relatively normal except for a few random spikes.... And my urine is negative for protein, so they can't dx me with pre eclampsia right now... I'll be closely monitored even more so from here on out :(

But hey, my nephew turned 1 yesterday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think the dog is 90 % fixed up now. Since I last washed her you can only sme a hint of skunk from her front left leg, not too bad considering she was blasted in the face :) poor thing, here eyes and nose must've stung so bad last night. I felt really sick from the smell and it wasn't even on me, dog was in the basement.

That sucks ER. Could it just have been one of those situations where you overworked yourself? I've done that and paid the price, let me tell you....
Hope things are okay.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well I'm glad it's 90% done! As for over working myself, it may be possible but even on my off days I'm still having issues!


----------



## blessedlife

Hey guys. I've gone back a few pages, glad to see everyone is progressing along nicely. I'm off to the RE for our first US to get our final FET started. I tried to say I wanted a natural cycle, no drugs shutting down my ovaries but we can't do it b/c of my schedule and how it works. So I'll be back to shots and vaginal suppositories. Not looking forward to this....at all. I don't think our results will be any different but we need to use the last 3 embryos we have. (If they all survive the thaw.) 

One thing I'll do different is I'm going to be testing a lot. I don't want any surprises this time. I don't want to wait to hear "you're pregnant" and get all excited just to be told days later, "never mind". Thank God I'm so busy with work. I'm on my internal medicine rotation so I'm up at 5 am 6 days a week. It has shown me that I don't want to be an internist and only see sick people that I don't know well in the hospital! 

So, I'll start posting again but please bear w/ me if it's pretty damn negative. I'm sick of all this effort to get freakin' pregnant. One of my patients is 22, homeless and pg w/ her third. I know life isn't fair but dammit, I just want to be pregnant!!!!!!! 

I've missed you ladies but have been keeping up with how y'all are doing. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- it's good to see you back on here. :) you have been missed. We still have nada clue where Mirna is again but the rest of us are here :)
As for being a bit negative, it's totally justified, and that's why we are here to be there when you have the down moments.
Is it better to do a natural cycle than the drugs? I don't know what the evidence supports. Are they changing anything from the last time?


----------



## Taintedlove

Yayyyy!!! Hey blessed!!! I've missed you so much! I'm really glad to see that you are back!! Totally understandable that you needed a break from us and totally understand bein negative! That's is why we are here, hopeful is right! I don't think I could get thru a day of this without knowing I can unwind here if I need to!! Yay!!! I'm happy youre home! 

Yesterday I bought a stroller/Carseat combo.. I love it! Its new on the market and I lovvvve it! It collapses really easily with one hand and the Carseat rocks! And it moves really easily with just one finger! It's a safety first and I loveeee the colors! Today I'm buying my glider rocking chair and then I'll be all done. Everything else is bought! I'm ready for this I guess! Lol

I was walking around the mall yesterday my tummy got really heavy so I was hanging on it! I had to stop often b I was getting the electrical shock feeling up thru my cervix! Weird feeling but really only 20 days to go and I'm getting him out early!ahhhhh 
Ok I can't sleep and Charlie is snoring at the end of the bed! 
My daddy is coming for a short visit today! I havent seen him in awhile so perhaps that's why I am wide awake! Lol! 

Ok gotta go! I'm starving! Glad to see u back blessed!!!:):):):):)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed! So glad to see you! I understand the negativity... That's why we are here... To vent and get it all out because we all know we would explode if we kept it all in ;) fingers are crossed that everything works well... And yes, I understand the testing part, I was a test a holic because I didn't want any surprises either lol.


----------



## Taintedlove

Soooo I'm either cleansing my body for labor or I'm getting a stomach bug!! I cannot stop pooping and I'm so nauseated and I have gas and I'm bloated and I feel terrible! Someone kill me! If I have the flu and I go into labor I will not be happy! :(:( 
I am a very unhappy camper! Please help!


----------



## blessedlife

I'm sorry you're so feeling so "poopy" Tainted! ;) I guess the only positive would be if you pooped everything out and went into labor, then you wouldn't poop while pushing.... Other than that I got nothin'. I hope you feel better real soon.

Hopeful, they're not changing anything. I think in their minds I got pg so just try again. I will make sure that when my lining is about 11, we're doing this. Last time doc went on a little vacay and I had to wait a week and my lining was around 14. That may be too thick and the embryo may have had trouble implanting but who's to say??? I don't know of any success rate differences. Natural is just waiting for your body to ovulate and doing FET then. So no bcp, no lupron shots (which I hate, makes me zombie-like), no estrogen shots in my ass, no vaginal suppositories of progesterone. But they refuse to do a natural FET w/o following my regular cycle for a month to see if I'm a candidate for natural FET. I am, I ovulate like clockwork but they said since I had surgery and a miscarriage, they won't do natural w/o checking. I can't wait b/c that will take me into my surgery rotation where I'll be at the hospital by 4 am everyday. So it's back to the dumb-ass meds. BLECH!!!!

Hopeful, what's on the schedule for the weekend? Packing?

What's everyone else doing? Besides Tainted, she's stuck on the pot! :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- how'd ya know....yeah packing...so thrilled.
It makes sense that the lining could have caused the problem. But that's crappy cause it was in their control not yours. Makes you wonder why the doc would take a vacation without an experienced replacement to cover as everything is time sensitive :(
I hope things go smoothly. How long did the protocol to transfer take last time? Two weeks or less?

Tainted- sorry you feel Gross :( what have you been eating that could have caused it?


----------



## Taintedlove

I'm feeling slightly better! My tummy is less upset mostly better and my pooper has stopped!!! AMEN!!!! I got crappy sleep but had to get up an hour ago to make some tea and toast BC I was starving I had no food left in me anywhere! And tea and toast always make me feel better! I'm gonna go have a cat nap for a bit, my girlfriends are having a baby shower for me today so here's hopin I feel ok for that! Lol
Have a great Saturday girls! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Have a great baby shower


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awww have a great baby shower!

Yeah that's dumb that the docnwent on vacation... I understand that vacations are needed occasionally, but damn, get a replacementnon staff a few weeks before! I'm praying this time works!

I woke up with super swollen feet and hands and nausea. Good thing I have the doctor appt on Wednesday....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ER, you were just in that chat. What was with the grumpy woman who was telling the other girl 'if you really are a scientist' underlined. I took offence to it and I'm not even the one who wrote it. I hate the childishness that goes on in these discussions. I stand up for the those gals just asking someone to be respectful and then she turns to my opinions and says it's insulting. Ugh. Don't know why I let know it alls like that bug me but it does get under my skin. It's sometimes just better to walk away and let them rant.


----------



## Taintedlove

Would you believe morning sickness is back!!!!!!!!! :(:(:(!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Yep 18 days to go and I have morning sickness... This is rotten! Lol
So yesterday was the shower and it was so nice! My sister was there and none of my work friends had met her ... So she was sitting where they could see her first,... And they all thought she was me til they noticed she wasn't pregnant! Lol it was funny! We are four years in age difference but we look like identical twins! And it's really funny when people see us in public with her identical twin boys... It's like stare city!!!lol
So yesterday I got everything else I needed minus a baby bathtub! And Phil's mom n dad said they are going to get one! I have enough clothes for his first year of life... Lol seriously! My 'work mom' (she's my best friend from work but the same age as my mom... She calls me her first born 3rd child) got me a swing that matches my theme! Someone got me a mobi wrap... Which I was going to buy... Someone got me the breast feeding pillow I wanted lol. The host of the party made me an awesome diaper cake! I for gift cards to the best clothing stores in town! I needed more hooded towels and got them! Someone even bought me a thing to take a print of his hand and foot in like plaster or something! Soo sweet! Mom and dad bought me a glider rocking chair and ottoman and that arrived 2 days ago! My sister and I went to pick out the stroller Carseat combo the other day! We have all the furniture and a playpen. We are set!!!! Lol 
So today daddy is putting up the shelves and curtains in baby's room and all we need now is baby!!!:) everyone has been very kind to us! I feel very blessed! 
Last thing we need is a breast pump... But we are waiting til he arrives BC I know some women can't do it or can't produce enough... So if things run smoothly we will get one! :)!!!! 
18 days to go... And my house smells of baby I love it!!! 
Hope you ladies have a great Sunday!!!:):)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry to hear you are sick again tainted, but I do hear it can happen at the end of things, hormones are gearing up all for labor and breastmilk production.
Sounds like you got some great stuff. There is nothing like feeling ready :) so is Phil thrilled?
As for the breast pump I got mine before as you need to steroids it all plus it can be used to get labor going (nipple stimulation) and to get you producing milk faster. I was weirded out about using it at first so I waited but I'm glad I had it there, allowed me to get started saving up bags for a wedding we had to attend when he was two months old. The funny thing was going to the car to pump out the extra full gals while at the wedding :) that was an experience :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

As for that thread? I have no clue... I think its just a bunch of hormones. Lol

I'm laying in bed with my feet up, like really up. My feet and ankles are swollen to the point I can barely walk because I can't flex anything! My hands and face are all swollen too. I got my blood pressure checked at one of those machines at the pharmacy, 158/86, so a bit high. Couldn't find the urine test strips to see if I'm spilling protein or not... But I fear it's officially pre-eclampsia :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh no ER! I'm sorry. It sounds like it. I'd go in and let them know your pressure is high and about the swelling. Definately need to take more frequent breaks at work, put your feet up throughout the day. Yeah hormones make us say crazy things I guess. I'll brush it up to that but can't help but feel she was enjoying that. Ah well , I'm too happy and busy to let it get to me.

So today is officially 32 weeks for me. I feel huge now, 8 weeks left! Unless I go early or late. Fingers are crossed for early! But not more than a week to two.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! ER, what did the doc say about the bp? Hope you're able to relax more like Hopeful suggested. Hopeful, yay for 32 weeks! :) Tainted, glad you got a lot of stuff but sorry you're sick AGAIN!!!! 

AFM, I hung out on a friend's deck Sat night and my legs are covered w/ bug bites. I had to get up at night to cover them w/ cream. It's so miserable, hope I can make through the day. I got about 4 1/2 hours of sleep so fingers crossed that today is a quiet day. Also, it's raining. Happy Monday all...yuck!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- sorry that you have to deal with the itching maddness. I hate Mosquitos too. I'm a fanatic about bug spray, but that's cause every year they push west Nile maddness down our throat.

This morning I was woken from the weirdest dream. It made no sence at all but it was about lots of things ive been dealing with...then to find my son in the dream I was listening for his cry, then I heard 'mama' through the baby monitor for real. And so my day began


----------



## Taintedlove

Ugh... Blessed! I hattttttte bugs! I'm super thankful we don't get bad bugs here in Calgary!! Get some calamine lotion for them or afterbite! I'm not a fan of afterbite so I always use calamine lotion! Lol 
Hopeful... I hear ya on the dreams! Ever since pregnancy dreams have been soooooooooooo messed up for me! Last night I was dreaming something about vampires and it woke me up around 5 am I got up to pee and went back to sleep and I dreamt that I was playing in Big Brother! It was really odd... And yes I was still pregnant in both of the dreams! And I have a ton of sexual dreams too! Crazy dreams was my first pregnancy symptom. Before I even got the positive! 

How are you holding out ER!? I hope some of the swelling has gone down.. Keep drinking water! my feet and ankles swell really bad when I stand on my feet too long without my sneakers on! 

Phil comes home in 2 days! This three weeks away feels like it is killing me! It seems soooo long! Man I can't wait for him to get here! I can't wait to wrap my arms around him!!! 
I love that silly man! 

The house is SPOTLESS!! My brother in law got a rug doctor and washed all the carpets in the house... Dad was here so he put shelves up in the nursery I got the curtains up finally! The wood floors were vacuumed and washed! House was dusted.. Bathrooms cleaned kitchen polished.. :):) I think I was nesting and I got everyone else involved lol all that is left to do is the windows on the outside and Phil can do that when he gets home! 

I am ready for fall this heat is stupid! I hate it! I usually love it but also at the same time we haven't had a warm summer like this in like 4 years... Of course! 
Ok ladies happy Monday!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- I got confused with you writing dad and thought Phil was home already, lol oops.
Glad he will be with you very soon as who knows when baby will decide its time. I always liked afterbite, just don't ever use it on one you scratched open, yeeoowch!

AFM- my hubby got up at five am, as he had to get in early then drive out of town for work. He knew he'd be overnight one night, possibly more, but he just told me he'd prob be gone for 3 nights now :( its a two hour drive so if he really wanted to come home he could, but it's a waste of time and gas to see us for 30 minutes (as Xavier needs to get to bed) and then get up extra early every morning. First time he's been away from Xavier overnight, they both are probably going to have a hard time with it. So all is on me with no breaks this week! Should be fun, and tiring. I wanted to get my hair done to feel a bit better about me in this round state, but I really have no one to watch him. Maybe my dad? Or if I could get in evening then Kevs mom.

Hope everything is going okay for each of you.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So the ex's mom called last night.... I wasn't arsed to answer it. I called her back today and it was the biggest waste of my time....

Basically she called to complain that his side of the family wasn't invited to my baby shower... Right. I'm not going to have my parents pay for your ass to be at my baby shower, especially when you like to take over events and do them your way.

Then she asked me if it would be awkward if they threw me a baby shower... Hmm, yes! Let's see... Your son left me when I was around 8 weeks pregnant for a whore who has no job, no college education, no car, and a criminal background... And decided to move her up here and support her. I can only imagine the "pity" that everyone will give me and the snarky comments from me on how moral-less he is. So of course I told her that I'm not able to get the time off, which is true, and if everyone is so willing to support me (and where was everyone during the hardest parts of the pregnancy?) then maybe I'll consider a get together after the baby is born.

But it pretty much led to me biting my tongue about everything except telling her that I want to be left alone with my son... That the only people welcome at the hospital are my parents, as they have been caring for me and welcomed me back home, my sisters (I was there at the hospital when my sis had her kid), and the ex. She's like "and us.... Right?". Sorry, but I don't want to entertain people as blood is gushing out of my crotch, I'm exhausted from pushing a baby out, and I'm exhausted from the lack of sleep... Plus, I want to be able to bond and breastfeeding my child as I please, not having to push people out of the room because I'm whipping out my titties!:growlmad: 

This led to hysterical crying... "but I won't even see you, I just want to see my grandchild on the first day he's born... I'll look through the glass in the nursery". Um, no. Baby is staying in the room with me no matter what. I do not want people up there, how hard is that to understand? You will be welcomed to visit us when we are home and when I answer my phone to say yes, you can stop by. 

Your hysterical crying over the phone proves to me that you can't control your shit and if you can't control your shit over the phone, how can I predict how you'll act in the hospital? She's a very controlling person, so I can imagine her trying to change my kids diaper, feed him, etc. No way.

:dohh:


----------



## Taintedlove

So today I was at the dr! She said I'm effacing a bit and 1 cm dialated! The baby's head is engaged also! 
My vagina muscles are sore like someone was deep tissue massaging them yesterday or I was having hard core porno sex... Neither is true! She told me he should be on time or early and shouldn't be late which is totally exciting! Lol 
My back is in misery today feels like its on fire sorta! 
My Bp is low still... Which is good! 

Sorry you have to deal with all this craziness ERgirl! If I were you I'd be so mega stressed out! I hope it isn't affecting your pregnancy too much! 

Hopefully this won't be long now!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry you are butting heads with the ex's parents. It's going to be hard but when you and the ex decided to have a baby together, I guess his side of family came with that a bit. He may have blown his opportunity but have they? Just food for thought ER. I'm not trying to push or even say what you are doing is right or wrong. I am simply suggesting that they are having a hard time with the situation too. They must feel like ass' for their son's actions. Too bad they didn't show that prior to now. I hope you guys can figure out a good situation with no fighting.

Sugarlys- I've been thinking of you camping and still think you were mad but I really do hope you enjoyed it :)

Blessed- so how's the bites? Easing up a bit, on the mend? Where are you for your protocol? Hope the work hours are t killing you.

Tainted- my wish is you don't have your head in a toilet and that your reunion with Phil is wonderful.

Mirna- ??? We still think of you but not sure why you don't speak with us. Hope all is well with your pregnancy.

Me? Well, Kev just found out he's there until Friday, so a whole week alone plus he may have to back next week too :( we used FaceTime today (thank you iPhones) cause Xavier was able to video chat with his daddy as a phone call. He kissed the phone, waved at him and I think it was perfect for both of them :) tomorrow OB appt, not my reg as she has vacation time but we'll see if he's any good. Gotta remember to ask some Q's. I keep forgetting.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hopeful- I understand that aspect. I'm not even having my friends come up there. My parents will be in the waiting room awaiting the news (they have every right to be worried... Especially since im diabetic and all...) and they know they have one hour or less to hold him, but while we had our head butting moments, they never turned their backs to me like his parents have. I mean, who tells their sons pregnant ex that his new girlfriend will be a perfect step mommy to her kid and that I should just let her criminal history be history and that her sons could never do wrong? That's shitty. And she kept saying "my baby" the entire conversation, which sends red flags of her uber controlling ways. The situation wouldn't be any different if he never cheated and we never broke up. I firmly believe in a very calm birthing process and moments of peace and bonding for a few days after... If we were still together, my sisters and my parents wouldn't be present, he would have driven us there and back and be my birthing partner but instead my sisters are my birthing parters and my parents are transporting us.

I told him about the situation and explained my logic behind it, he doesnt see it that way. He says that his mom had two kids, so it should be a rite of passage that she be there in the room while im pushing and after....uh, she's not my mom... I don't understand. I suggested that he pack himself a hospital bag with pjs, pillows, and snacks he blew it off... He told me he will be going home to sleep in his bed with his gf.

Unfortunately I know I can't get rid of his family or him, but I'm tired of them all being there for me when it's convenient for them or when they will receive credit for something. I may have reconsidered my stance on my birthing plan to allow them up there if they actually wanted to be a part of the entire pregnancy, and not just the birth. It's like that feeling of having everyone but one person work on a group project and yet that person still gets credit for the assignment...it's not cool.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I totally get you and I support the thought of not wanting to see them at the hospital. I don't want lots of visitors either. I was more just referring to the rest of the time, an if he could bring out the baby for a quick meeting. I don't know, I'm just trying to think the best of people. Saying that you should let her(the other woman) be involved after they met her like once or twice, I didn't know and really that is not their business at all. You being so open to letting him be a dad is a generous effort in the first place. Truthfully there is anger and hurt feelings to work through, and vent away Hun cause you've been wronged!

As for these people, I guess it's a day at a time situation. I'm sure you'll know in your heart how to handle things for the sake of your boy and his best interests. As for her, she has no claim to this child and having a criminal past (what is it) should cancel her out for sure. Good for you on that!


----------



## blessedlife

Hey guys. 

ER, I hope everything calms down for you. Sounds like you're staying strong and that can't be easy. Good luck!

Tainted, yay for possible early and probable not late delivery date! 

Hopeful, I'm just chillin' on bcp until the 23rd. Then the fun w/ injections begin. My bites have been awful, I react really strongly so it looks like I have diseased legs. Oh well! Sorry K is gone for so long, glad Facetime allows for some family time. Work is fine, I'm ready to be done with internal medicine, I'll finish next week.

Take care all!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- hope I didnt make you upset by playing devils advocate. My mom always believed it was the right way to make a decision. :hugs:

Blessed- it's okay he's gone. I've dealt with this before, and for longer periods, my biggest concern is this is the first time my son hasn't had daddy there to tuck him in. He's just still young, and I feel it's important. He's doing good though, so far. Today I'm taking him to the park, maybe shopping to kill some time. Keep the days full we are less to notice daddy gone.
1 week still of internal huh? Good luck and hope it flies :) how's K?

Spent my morning cleaning up garbage. Stupid skunk thinks its a five course meal out there. At least I think it was him again.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Nope, not upset. :)

Had an ob appt today... Which led to more monitoring in the hospital.... Which led to me being put on complete bed rest. I'm pissed.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh, had a feeling that was coming. With you luck in the health department it was a matter of time. So the BP is still up and stuff? All the other stuff/stress too could be contributing. Well I guess now you have to relax. What you gonna do about work? Money?

I had an OB visit today too. Since mine was on vacay I had another one. He was personable enough, but rushed and not happy about where he works now. We used to have another OB and neo-natal at the other hospital but they closed it and combined it all at one hospital. I arrived at 1:25 for my 1:30 appt. finally after being shuffled from waiting room to waiting room to exam room, he came in at 2:40 for 5 minutes or less. Saw vbac on my chart and spoke to me about why I needed c sec last time. He sounded sarcastic about saying 'good for you'. Then my son was fussing to which I said, he doesn't want to be here, he goes 'well he's not the only one and I'm stuck!' interesting. Baby is still high so position doesn't matter till 38 weeks he said. Blah blah, didnt bother asking him Q's as I didn't feel he cared much


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

That's crap! I'm sorry you wasted your time like that :( I'd def write down the questions and bring them next time or call in to ask them.

Yeah, I have every sign of pre-eclampsia, minus the protein in the urine, but some people never get that I guess. Maybe later I'll post pictures of how huge my feet are... It's beyond scary. So my sis came over and helped me bake 120 cookies for part of my party favors for my baby shower this Saturday... And now I'm making thank you notes to attach to the favors and tying and curling ribbon. Taking it kinda sorta easy. I have a follow up with my ob tomorrow to discuss this whole bed rest situation, I'm hoping to convince her to allow modified bed rest so I can go to work as long as I'm sitting down. My blood pressure is sky high if I'm up walking but as soon as I sit down/relax, it goes back down to the 140/85 range, which is still high for me (I'm usually at 110/70) but it's lower than the 159/100 they saw today!

I'm really scared if the ob says no because I don't qualify for fmla until 9/11/12 so I'd have to use up all of my "maternity leave" time I've saved up (aka paid time off) before baby even gets here :(


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yep, absolute bed rest. Except I can go to a training class tomorrow at work because I'm sitting and it's the only time it's going to be offered. I will have to use up the 4 weeks of paid time off, then jump onto unpaid fmla leave time until December 1st when the doc will allow me to go back. So far the doc thinks that I'll be required to have a c-section on sept 24th, but it could be sooner depending on how things progress.

Luckily, December starts a lot of overtime for us part timers, which can help when it comes to catching up on the bills.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow that's the pits, but hey at least you can focus on resting up for you and little man. What your 'rents' think about all this?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I don't know. My mom is trumps McGee about everything though, so I could care less about her opinion. I'm doing what I have to do to keep baby safe, as the doc said I'm at an increased risk for placental abruption.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah crap!
I ate a strawberry while cutting some up for my son. My lips got all itchy, my tongue bumpy and my hand I tossed them with got crazy itchy. Wth. Just googled if you can get new food allergies while pregnant and bam, ya can. Once the itching settled my lip has a spot that looked like a cold sore starting from the irritation. Great, now I can eat flippin strawberries!
No comparison to your situation ER but sucks non the less.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg that does suck! Wth is right! Good thing it wasn't major like throat swelling, food allergies scare me big time... Same thing with choking.


----------



## Taintedlove

Wow lots to catch up on! 
ERgirl.. That's the shits that all of this is happening to you, but the dr knows best for you and your little bambino!! I hope all turns out for the best for you and him! And maybe with the bed rest your Bp and swelling will go down lots! Does the government have any kind of LOA employee insurance plan? In Canada you can take an extra 15 weeks off during pregnancy for EI at a 60% of your wages I THINK is what we get! I was reading up on it BC I almost had to go off with how sick I was! 
Hopeful... I knew about attaining new allergies when you are pregnant and it's not just to food... Medicines, anything really! Something's may stay with you post baby and some things go away, here's hoping it doesn't stick around with you! When does K get home? Are you making it through ok? And eff the skunk!! I'd be so pissy at that ass! Lol 
Blessed... How's your last week going? Hopefully well and something new to look forward to! When do the dreaded injections start!? 

Afm.... Everything seems to be in order! Phil arrived home last night and let me tell you how happy I was to see him this time round! It honestly seemed like he was gone for months and I talked to him for about 15 minutes a day... IF THAT! 
Everyone finally left my house Bc he is home so they don't have to worry about me being alone lol!!! 
Today we went for a sizing ultrasound! Omg I got to see his little face! I can't wait to kiss those cheeks off! He is approximately 6 lbs 6 ounces at this point! So if he came now all would be well! I got to watch him practice breathing and he's a champ! And he is FOR SURE a boy do my dreams don't have to scare me anymore! Lol
Phil and I are now on mission baby out! I'm throwing up often from the heartburn... And that sucks but I'll get thru it! My throat and ears are hurting since yesterday and tonight feel like there is a chainsaw in there! I need to get my tonsils out I have such problems with them but obviously that's not happening soon! Lol I'll go to my dr tmw if it's worse to at least get some ear drops. If there is one ailment on this earth I cannot handle is ear infections or mouth pain! Anything else...meh! Broke my arm 3 times and didn't even know it happened! Lol
Alright girls... Wish for baby soon for me BC I'm getting uncomfy now... It's hot I'm tired and heartburn is taking over! 
Night!


----------



## blessedlife

ER, that sucks about the bed rest. I hope you take advantage of it though and really relax. Let your body and baby enjoy it even though it's not at all what you planned.

Hopeful, that sucks about the strawberries! I love strawberries, why couldn't it be something like cabbage or something you don't want to eat anyway? Hugs!

Tainted, HOORAY for Phil being home! BOO for puking. I'm so glad to hear that all is well and ready. Now just come on baby!

No news from me, I'm off to work and I'm on call tomorrow...which just means longer hours....SOOO over this rotation. Have fun this weekend for me! ER, you rest for me!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- I sincerely hope your right, and mine will simply go away. It's sounds like my oral allergy syndrome (I have it for kiwi) that's caused by my birch pollen allergy, strawberries are part of the same grouping. I don't know wht it affected my hand but whatever, probably the direct contact. Just going to be fun trying to feed Xavier, gotta keep giving them to him as he's picky and that's one of the acceptables.

Blessed-may this weekend be quick and painless for you. If not not long left, then you get to try something new! That's exciting :)

ER- how's resting? Bored yet?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well my doc let me go to work today as it was a training class and I was sitting all day. So bed rest starts now officially. My baby shower is tomorrow :)

So ask if I'm bored Sunday lol

What peeves me off? Sending out invites that say regrets only, no one calls, but I get a card in the mail with a check worth less than the lunches for the two people invited... That's sooooo rude!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I was so super pissed, and really upset at my family (dads extended side) we have a huge Dutch family, not a single one of them came to my shower. Only 3rsvp'd (out of like 15) saying sorry with a valid excuse (one out of country). I went to most of their showers as did my mom and sister. Anyways lots of hurt feelings there. My cousin on that side is due one week after me this time and I'm not going to her shower. I will send her a gift. Her and her sister and moms reason for not going to mine was 'it's her birthday weekend' (her bday was in the Friday and my shower on the Sunday afternoon). I received a gift card frin the 3 of them for $100 at a family gathering a month after as well as three others gave me a gift for baby then.
Whatever, obviously my friends who all came cared more about me than my family.

How much did they give you? If it was less than a hot dog/burger lunch can't be much.


----------



## Taintedlove

Well ladies I think it's the real deal... Started having contractions at 10:13 had another at 11:03 another at 11:37 and the last one at 12:11... So stay tuned! I'm gonna try to sleep while I can BC it isn't intense! If it's not these are very good pranks lol


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Ohhhhhhh I hope it's the real deal!!!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Tainted that's so exciting!!! Please try to keep us updated.


----------



## Taintedlove

Blah! No deal! We are gonna go walk around the mall today for a couple hours see if we can get this party started!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Good luck tainted!

Baby shower was great! A lot to return but that's okay!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Omg tainted! Hooray! So excited to hear all about it.

Glad the shower was nice ER, why returns, repeat gifts? Or you just don't like em?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

No one shopped off my registry but one person, everyone else got me clothes, which is great but I'm getting all my clothes from my sisters kid... And considering they grow so fast most of the handmedowns are still brand new!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah, it's fun for the ladies to out and pick adorable outfits. I got a lot of clothes for mine too. I'd keep some of your favorite cute ones and I'm sure you'll make sure he wears them. Not many people bother with registries anymore. It sucks. I got a few items off mine but then other items I needed but not the style I wanted (and go figure no receipt) so I made do with some of it. No issues though, we just went and got the stuff we needed.

Tainted, how'd walking turn out? I'm so excited for you. So what happened they stopped, was it BH?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Bed rest= boring


----------



## Taintedlove

Trying to get baby out= also boring lol


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Phil is home, right? Tell him to get on it ;) that's not boring!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Today is my first day of true baby discomfort. 7 weeks of this? Kill me now. My uterus is hitting my ribs, baby hasn't dropped, food is so unappealing as it won't fit, I'm out of breath, baby's rolls make me want to puke, I'm grumpy and tired. I know it's prob just a bad day but wow, I can't wait for it to be over.

ER- that blows

Tainted- do the deed, and work in some nipple stimulation! Try EPO capsules at night. Not sure what else to suggest.

Blessed- hows hanging on BC pills?


----------



## Sugarlys

Friends!! I am home!! Survived my 12 days camping....not the easiest thing in the world, let me tell you that. Especially the MANY trips to the outdoor bathroom and sleeping in a tent. But, the weather and beach were beautiful and I got to spend 12 days with my hubby, so how could that be bad?? I am happy to be home to my beautiful house though!

I quickly skimmed back and am so happy to see you are back, Blessed! Tainted - looks like I came home just in time...hope all is going well with you!

Missed you girls!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad you are back in one piece Sugarlys :) sounds very interesting and glad you had a good time. Now go enjoy the comforts of home, we'll catch up soon!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Welcome back! Glad u made it!


----------



## Taintedlove

I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea taking evening primrose oil caps, bouncing on the exercise ball... We have been having continuous rough sex and after 3 weeks of no sex I'm getting sore lol we are nipple stimulating and all that happens is it feels like my nipples are about to explode and bleed! 
I dot think there is anything more to do but castor oil and I am NOT doing that! 
Ok off to have a cool off shower and make more whoopie... Lol 
Glad u had fun Sugarlys nice to see you back! Stay tunes girls!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Maybe it's just not time for his grand appearance yet? they will come when they are ready, not when we are :) personally I think we should have some say. Lol


----------



## Taintedlove

Went to the dr today! She stretched me to almost 3 cm.. And she doesn't think that I will be in labor next week for the appointment lol so that's a plus! :) let's see if it continues to dilate on its own! :)


----------



## blessedlife

Tainted that's exciting! I hope you keep on dilating and get to meet your son soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- when she said she doesn't think you'll be in labor next week is that to mean you'll be done by then, or she doesn't see it happening anytime soon?
Good luck, I hope it happens and your beautiful boy gets his birth day soon!


----------



## Taintedlove

I meant to put 'she doesn't think I'll be PREGNANT next week' lol I'm still rockin the baby brain!!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

My sis' doc said that to her and she ended up being induced one week late!

Day 3 of bed rest... I'm watching my cousins 4 month old later today...good thing she does do much besides "talk", poop, and eat


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey gals,
Had my doctors appt today - all is well. Blood pressure is normal, measuring normal. Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Still nothin!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- how uncomfortable are you? Just enjoy the ride. Go our for dinner take a nice walk in the park. All will happen soon :) (I know, I remember I hated waiting for X to make his appearance)


----------



## Taintedlove

Ya Phil and I are totally going on a date tonight because we know we won't get time together alone again for awhile! We are going for Vietnamese and then a movie!:) I love that little turd! He's so cute, except when he falls asleep when I wanna get laid! Haha!


----------



## Sugarlys

Haha Tainted..you're hilarious. How long is he home for now? I am sure you will not feel like getting laid shortly so you might as well do it while you can! I seriously can't believe how close you are to having your babe....it feels like you just had your BFP!


----------



## blessedlife

Tainted it really does feel like yesterday you were wondering what was with the BFNs but no AF!!! Sad that I'm still trying to get knocked up. I feel like we're doing this FET just to get it over with. I have absolutely no faith in our last three embryos. I am also so sick of our inflexible, insensitive clinic. If we do try another round of IVF it will be with another clinic. One with multiple docs and a more accommodating & pleasant staff. Whatever, I go in tomorrow to and begin the Lupron shots that will further shut down my own hormones. On the plus side, I am doing neurology next at the VA and I emailed the coordinator about needing two days off for a medical procedure in Sept and she couldn't have been nicer about it. That's a worry off the mind.

Last day of internal medicine today. YAY!!!!! (Have the big IM exam on Fri...Booooo)

ER, how are you doing w/ the bed rest? Figured out anything that is entertaining???

What's everyone doing this weekend? I actually have it off since it's between rotations and I can't figure out what to do!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Bed rest can suck it! Lol I'm not completely bored because I have soooooo much stuff to do that I never got done before due to work and exhaustion, so I'm okay so far. 

I hope that these three last ones work for you, fingers crossed!


----------



## Taintedlove

Sooooooooo.... These last several days have seemed to be the longest days in the world! I have a yeast infection and that sucks! I haven't had one thru my whole pregnancy and I get one right before delivery! It's healing quickly for how bad it was to start! I am not feeling well today I have been awake since about 430ish this am. 
So now I just wait! And wait! 
ER I imagine I am acting like you right now! I'm home BC my pubic bone feels like snapping and I dunno....I'm just laying around minus walking a bit and bouncing On the ball! I hope u are keepin your sanity BC this is difficult lol
Blessed I'm praying for you and your last 3 eggies. Its a shame that this clinic doesn't understand the need to have human sympathy and sensitivity! and you're right... There should be more than one doctor or at least have another in line if he is going on holidays! It's time for a break for you!! I hope this works.
As for the weekend I hope I'm at least IN active labor by then lol if not I'm not sure! 
Love ya ladies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies :)
I've been feeling off for the past two days. Just a bit off. Also my little girl here has been very minimal on movements, making me nervous to say the least. She is finally back to herself this aft, not sure what was up but glad she finally got squirmy, I was ready to go have them take a look and make sure nothing was up. I know I'm fighting something as both X and I have had snivles and I woke with a cold sore which is an indicated I'm fighting a temperature. I hope it passes quickly. We get to take a run by the house tonight and get measurements for appliances. At our inspection our related pushed us out the door as he had gone and booked himself another appt. we finished the review with the inspected on the deck in the yard, lol. Anyways then we get to make that big purchase. I'm excited for new appliances.
Tainted- I too hope things happen for you soon. Trust me I know the frustration of waiting. I can't imagine some ppl having to go overdue up to two weeks! I was one day past and freaking out, lol.
ER- blah to bedrest, hope the 4 month old at least filled some time for you.
Sugarlys- how goes appt's for you?
Blessed- I agree that you should feel more comfortable and be able to rely on the clinic staff. More than one doc is a normal thing for these clinics nowadays to properly cover a woman's cycle. It's like an OB, when they leave someone must cover as the point is to care for a mother in pregnancy, shouldn't those who specialize in fertility follow the same premise? Sorry to hear your faith is failing for the last embies. I sincerely hope you are wrong and it works out but understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Sugarlys

Blessed - I am sorry you are frustrated. I know nothing I can say will help, but know that we are here for you. I hope that you and K have a wonderful weekend together - do something fun!!! Good luck on Friday - I know you will do great!!

ER - hope the bed rest is going smoothly...how much longer do you think you will go until they induce?

Hopeful - sorry you guys aren't feeling well. Hope you are on the mend! 

Tainted - hope everything is going good with you!!

AFM, still getting unpacked from camping..its taking longer than it should, but I am trying to not get too tired doing it. I had my appt yesterday and all was well. I have to go for the glucose screening tomorrow. Now I am up to a dr appt every 2 weeks instead of 4. 

Have a good evening :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

They are c-sectioning me around September 24th... That's approximate.

Take your time unpacking... It's not fun anyway lol


----------



## blessedlife

My clinic is so full of bs. I go in today and all is fine so I should begin the stupid Lupron shots tonight. They tell me to start tomorrow night and do five days of Lupron w/ bcp. I wondered why they'd tell me to start tomorrow until I realized it was to make sure that AF doesn't arrive on Th or Fri next week b/c then they'd have to see me over the weekend. Of course, mess with my schedule so it better fits yours. I'll only be driving an hour to the hospital M-F and am supposed to be there by 8 am so every 8 am appt during the week my clinic makes for me will make me late by an hour & a half. But whatever works for them... 

I'm starting the damn Lupron tonight and will time my last bp pill so that they have to see me over the weekend. So tired of all of this. It's really starting to get me down.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

blessedlife said:


> My clinic is so full of bs. I go in today and all is fine so I should begin the stupid Lupron shots tonight. They tell me to start tomorrow night and do five days of Lupron w/ bcp. I wondered why they'd tell me to start tomorrow until I realized it was to make sure that AF doesn't arrive on Th or Fri next week b/c then they'd have to see me over the weekend. Of course, mess with my schedule so it better fits yours. I'll only be driving an hour to the hospital M-F and am supposed to be there by 8 am so every 8 am appt during the week my clinic makes for me will make me late by an hour & a half. But whatever works for them...
> 
> I'm starting the damn Lupron tonight and will time my last bp pill so that they have to see me over the weekend. So tired of all of this. It's really starting to get me down.

So sorry they are being like this blessed. It's not right and I'd call them on it. Have you pointed out to them you are unhappy with their service/care? Sometimes it's like if you don't start pointing out what they are doing wrong it just keeps going on, almost like you have to threaten to get properly treated.
Its so unfair this practice is like that. I was pissed that my clinic actually began shutting down for two weeks over Christmas as when I first began going they were only closed on two days, christmas day and Easter. The gal doing calls (who was only there 6 months) said 'it's always been this way', to which I just let it go but said 'no it wasn't, but either way that isn't going to change now and I'm not happy'. She said it was their way of forcing patients to take a break from drugs and have a natural cycle. Sure and the holidays didn't have a thing to do with it, and for those who just happened to o before the shutdown, they didn't have to take a med break. Other than that the place was wonderful and very accommodating. Sunday's, most holidays, plus they got me preggers twice so they are doing something right.
I hope all works out for you, and screw em, accidently start taking it a couple days late, lol.
So I am just researching EPO with a VBAC situation. Wasn't sure it was safe as I know prostaglandin gel (cervadil) is unsafe as it increases risk of rupture of scar, but EPO only encourages the body into creating its own natural prostaglandins which don't seem to induce labor, only soften ripen the cervix. I think it might be worth a shot since my last labor I wasn't effacing and dialating fast enough, which led to pitocin, which led to stronger contractions, which led to decels in his heartrate, which led to c section.


----------



## Taintedlove

On route to hospital!!


----------



## blessedlife

Come on baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sugarlys

Wohooo!! So excited!! (And glad its you not me..haha)...I'm not ready yet! Good luck and know that we will be thinking of you today!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg good luck! Cmon baby!


----------



## Taintedlove

Contractions are still pretty dull but still there and consistent! I got a nap in which was great... Ohhh
I should start with.. I was sent home to be comfy until I can't handle it anymore or my contractions are 2-3 mins apart or my water breaks! Pretty just I just had my bloody show... This is all very real now! Lol the contractions aren't too bad! I'm gonna shower and Phil and I are gonna walk to get this show on the road! Lol


----------



## Sugarlys

So exciting! Are you scared now that it is close????


----------



## Taintedlove

Nope I'm so pumped to not be pregnant and to see this little boy I've been making!! The girl in the hospital room next to mine scared me for a second but then I thought everyone is different. 
It's funny how for so long I was terrified of labor and delivery then bam at like 37weeks I wasn't I just tried to get head wrapped around it and became really zen!


----------



## Sugarlys

Well that is good to know!! I am glad you are ready. I can see how I will also be excited to not be pregnant anymore and I have had an easy pregnancy compared to you.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So happy for you tainted!!! I will be checking in lots. It's great that you are doing so well, I just can't wait for you to lay eyes on your little boy and fall in love all over again :) there is nothing like it!

Appliances are coming to our new place on move day. I can't wait! Samsung 4 door fridge, samsung stove, boche dishwasher and panosonic genius micro. So pretty and shiny they will be. Now back to packing :(


----------



## Sugarlys

OOohh there is nothing like new appliances!! What colour did you get??


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Not to be a downer but I just need to vent...

Today was the shift bid at work. I am second to the bottom in ranks of seniority among the female PT workers. Of course all of the AM shifts are gone, leaving only PM shifts. Obviously, I got stuck with the pm shift... Which ends at 830, so I won't be home until 930pm. My dad was like... Okay, it's not like you had a choice. My mom gets home and she starts bitching up a storm..."well looks like you'll have to put him in daycare! I'm not giving up my weekends.... You can't expect dad to watch kids from 7am to 10pm!". Just going on and on and on. Great. Like I have a fucking choice when I can work!

Why can't she see that... 1. Ill be home from 7am to 230pm to help my dad watch my nephew while I'm also watching my own kid. 2. My days off will be Thursday and Friday so I can watch both kids then too. 3. I can have my son on a schedule where he goes to bed at 630 or 7pm, leaving my dad to watch him for only a few hours. 4. He's going to be little for a while... Food, diaper change, nap... That's all there is to it compared to a toddler who is running around.... Put the baby in his bouncy seat while you play with the toddler! 5. My mom... All she does when she comes home from work is sit at the desk in her bedroom, play online games, pops pills (the doc will only giver her ibuprofen 800s, but she flies through about 50 a week?), and drinks almost straight vodka, she wouldn't have anything to do with my kid as she barely interacts with my nephew when he is over!

For fucks sake, it's your grandchild! You bitch cuz you only see your grand daughter once or twice a year saying they keep your grandchild from you, but here I'm giving you the opportunity to be in your grandsons life and you don't want it....

Fuck you you ungrateful pill popping alcoholic.

/end hormonal rant

(edit: I just looked up the licensed day cares in the area, all close at 6:30pm... What a joke)


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow ER, I am sorry that you are dealing with that. And don't ever apologize for sharing true emotion...we all go through different struggles at different times. Unfortunately there are many people who are affected by your mom's behaviour: her, you and your son (as well as the other grandkids etc). I can only hope that she will get a wake up call and realize that her life is passing her by and she is missing out on the true joys.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The appliances are stainless steel. Almost wanted black but the kitchen is bright and cheery and I think that would be too dark. Hopefully my kids don't scratch em all to hell, but hey, shit happens.
ER- that sucks. When you spoke to your dad was he okay with watching him in exchange for you dealing with both on your days off? I would say if she isn't involved then take it in stride. Wait till her mood is better and tell her you have an agreement with your father and nothing is required of her. it's such a touchy situation as its her home and she is really entitled to do what she pleases in it, although I don't condo e the excessive pill taking and drinking.
Oh and just so you know, most babies/toddlers are best when fresh in the morning, so you get the best time to spend with your boy :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

My dad was cool with it because I would be helping him every single day with both babies... He would only have my son on wednesdays, Saturday's, and Sunday's, as those are my sisters days off... Then I would have both boys on Thursday and Friday... Leaving my dad to care for two kids on Monday's and Tuesday's for 2-3 hours max, because my nephew goes home around 5-6. And by 7 mine will be sleeping.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't let her get to you. Just pull the walk away smiling and knowing differently routine.

Tainted- what's up? How are things progressing ?


----------



## blessedlife

ER- sorry your mom is giving you such a hard time. As long as you, your dad and sis are on board I think It will be okay. 
Hopeful- that's exciting you're getting new appliances! 
Tainted, thinking of you!
Hi sugarlys! :)

K & I are headed downtown for a party since I am DONE with internal med. we both hate traffic so much but it's to see friends. We are looking forward to living in a smaller city. Night ladies.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I need a baby update!!! Cmon baby tainted!



She apologized once she started drinking.... Meh.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm gonna guess tainted went to the hospital. Sending positive thoughts and can't wait to hear !!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Nope she didn't! This little boy got comfortable again! The contractions were so strong and 4-6 minutes apart...now nothin! Ugh! 
Lost some of my mucus plug and had some bloody show... I'm gonna nap again to make sure I'm rested! I'm totally frustrated! Lol


----------



## Sugarlys

Gah, I was hoping to wake up to news about a baby :)

On another note - have you guys bought a stroller yet? I am soooo unsure about what to buy. I want a combo with a car seat and I want it to have big enough wheels so I can push it through our fields but I DON'T know which one is good! What do you guys have/are getting???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- I went with chicco as it was compact and lightweight. I never go through fields though. For that I would seek out something with shock system. It sounds silly but trust me, pushing one without across grass is not smoothe at all. My sister always liked her graco. If you are thinking ahead for a second child they have those3 wheeled more expensive ones that another seat can attach to later.

Tainted- aw I'm sorry Hun, he's just building the anticipation isn't he? I hope it starts up for you again soon. :)


----------



## blessedlife

Awww Tainted, he's just as stubborn as his momma!!! :)

Yay for the weekend! A real weekend! The party last night was lame but that's done and now we're trying to decide what to do with ourselves. Do we take the train into downtown and walk along the lakeshore and play tourists or go shopping and then seafood? I want it all!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's sounds fun Blessed. I would do it. Enjoy your downtime and relax :)

Tainted- news? Did you get rested up?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089524

This is the stroller I got...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah crap, I just sneezed, and peed a little, lol. To be fair I was holding it cause my son is sleeping and the route to bathroom is creeky floors by my sons door.
The joys of third tri!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hahahahahahahaha I hate when that happens! 

Did some light cleaning and started working on the thank you notes. I got accepted to the paid leave donation at work! So people can donate their paid time off hours to me to help supplement my income while I'm off work.... Yay!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls! Bad day for miss tainted! Woke upto barfing my face off and basically haven't stopped since! I have heard (from my mom who is a nurse) that it is very common to start vomitting and get the shits right before baby as a way of cleansing the body in preparation for the big eviction! So it's hopeful! Lol I haven't lost my spirit but I'm sure that's the next thing to blow! Lol sigh! Poor Charlie knows something is up and won't leave my side! It's so cute! 
Phil is pacing! He is anxious he wants to be able to spend sometime with the baby before he goes back to work! 
Sugarlys we bought the newest of the line for safety1st it's green and the wheels are awesome because they have double wheels in the front and really big ones in the back which we can still go to doggy parks with Charlie! Also the chariot is a great stroller but it's not combine with a Carseat like the safety 1st one! :) but is does lots of other cool things like attach to a bicycle at the back. And can run with it using one finger! 

Hopeful I did that yesterday and told mom and made her laugh! She's upset BC she is coming out on Friday in hopes to be here for the birth and she's bummed out all this is happening now without her! 

And so the journey begins for another long depressing day without child!! 
Thanks for being my strong backbone girls!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

We are always here for you tainted :)
He's coming, and your mom is right about the cleanse going on. So it's happening soon!
When will Phil be leaving again?


----------



## Taintedlove

So update this far... 
Had more bloody show late last night... I wiped twice and both times the size of a quarter third time nothing! No cramping no contractions.... Maybe soon! Lol
I woke up at 4 am wide awake! Haven't been able to sleep since! Everything I close my eyes I see that little boy and I get so excited I can't sleep! But don't worry my boys can... Phil Charlie and the baby! Lol 

Phil goes back the 5th we can potentially push it another week but his work kinda frowns on all that!:S any how! Pray contractions come and stay! Please! 
Love ya girls!


----------



## Taintedlove

I feel like all you ladies are gonna go into labor before me! Lol


----------



## Sugarlys

Still nothing?? Fingers are crossed that it is soon so that Phil gets time with baby!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry tainted. I douBt that though. Under 6 weeks left for me.
By the way it's perfectly normal to be late with first child. Hope that isn't the case but if you are, it's okay, he just wanted to spend a few more days in momma's awesome jaccuzi :)
Not long until you'll miss being pregnant, yep you will.....but only the enjoyable parts, like feeling him move.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Maybe it's because you want him out so badly... He knows this so he is staying in longer! Lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hmm, nothing yet tainted?


----------



## Sugarlys

The last few days I have been waking up with horrible side cramps on my right side (just below my belly button)...they go away after awhile but does anyone have any idea what they are? I can't stand up straight, that's how strong they are. 

Tainted - can't wait to hear some good news!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- I get cramps too if I don't support my belly enough. Make sure you get a wedge pillow to place under your belly and a pillow between your knees. They make great pregnancy pillows now, or I have a super long breastfeeding pillow that works great.it could also be round ligament pain, but generally that is a sharp pain when you move too fast. Also could just be stretching pain.


----------



## Taintedlove

Well... Good news!!! 
I'm still pregnant! Lol the last couple days have been a little bit like hell for me! Braxton hicks on and off and so much pressure on my pubic and tail bone that I cry BC
Of the fracture earlier on in the year! I went to my OB clinic yesterday I met a dr I had never seen before... She hurt me! From the second she touched me inserting her fingers it hurt! She said she couldn't FIND my cervix and and wasn't gonna try again! I told her she could BC I wanted to know my progress! Woman had no clue what she was doing! I'll die if she ends up delivering! It was horrible! It felt like she scratched the inside of my vagina to pieces! Anyhow I have no clue where I am in the labor world right now! 
I've decided to not give a crap... Take my evening primrose oil and tea... Have sex when we feel like it and just fuckin wait! 
Mom comes Friday! 

Phil is helping a buddy out this week... He has a window company and it's really busy at the moment so Phil is helpin him install! So Charlie and I are stuck alone again! 

Hope you're feeling better Sugarlys.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- I just love your sarcasm, you make me smile :) as for baby, wish I could help, but they really do come when they want to unless you induce, and if you do then you risk c section.
Sugarlys- call your doc and explain over the phone, perhaps she can shed more light on it.

AFM- my morning sucked. Had quite the flat tire this am. Had a look over it and see an old rusty flat nailhead. Go to the dealership and get it removed and sealed and it's 3fn inches long! Anyways car is is great shape now, they checked everything over, corrected pressure in all tires (something Ive been meaning to do anyways) and its sparkly cause they washed it for me :)
So now back to packing and cleaning. Ugh, can't this be over with? Just want to fast forward to Saturday night, (kinda like tainted wants to fast forward through labor :)

Blessed- tell us your amazing story :) busy weekend??? When is your ultrasound?

ER- how's life with the 'rents going?


----------



## Taintedlove

Hopeful... If I didn't have sarcasm I think I could fall apart at times! 

For the love of God!!! Why does it have to be sooooo hot! Yesterday 34 today 29 or something dumb like that! Maybe I'll go swimming! Lol 

Le sigh!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Swimming sounds nice :) then then again anything that isn't packing sounds nice.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So my dad watches my nephew during the day...

He decided to feed my nephew a whole cheeseburger and half a small fry! He's only one! Then when his mom's twin picked him up today he's like maybe we'll go up to mcdonalds tomorrow!

Omg. I'm freaking out. My dad yelled at me telling me to relax ... Hello, you are obese and giving a 1 yo fast food!

I'm going to have to make it very very clear I'm raising my child vegetarian and gluten free. Or else I'm afraid I'll have to put him in day care when he's able to eat solid food in fear of my dad feeding my son fast food.

Everyone was like don't tell his parents.... And grandpa can spoil him... That's fine when he's like 5!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ersurgeongirl said:


> So my dad watches my nephew during the day...
> 
> He decided to feed my nephew a whole cheeseburger and half a small fry! He's only one! Then when his mom's twin picked him up today he's like maybe we'll go up to mcdonalds tomorrow!
> 
> Omg. I'm freaking out. My dad yelled at me telling me to relax ... Hello, you are obese and giving a 1 yo fast food!
> 
> I'm going to have to make it very very clear I'm raising my child vegetarian and gluten free. Or else I'm afraid I'll have to put him in day care when he's able to eat solid food in fear of my dad feeding my son fast food.
> 
> Everyone was like don't tell his parents.... And grandpa can spoil him... That's fine when he's like 5!

One is pretty young for fast food, my son was 16 months, and only allowed chicken nuggets and like 3 fries. It's a very rare occurrance, I make all of his meals usually from scratch, adding blended veggies in it.
I think if you expect him to be vegetarian and gluten free then you'll have to have premade stuff there for all meals and snacks. Your dad prob did it out of convenience. Also you won't have to worry about it for 6 months at least as baby will just be on breastmilk/formula only.


----------



## Taintedlove

ERgirl, you may just have to pack meals and lunches for your son to ensure he is getting what you want him to eat! 

When do u move hopeful? 
How was the weekend blessed?
Sugarlys Didja get a stroller yet?


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone! So sorry baby is stubbornly comfy Tainted! I started neurology rotation, should be okay. Kevin leaves this afternoon for Michigan to go mountain biking with his buddy. I learned yesterday that I get Monday off so for the first time in months I have a 3 day weekend but no husband!!! I'm trying to decide what to do, so many options!!! Do I have a girl's weekend? YES, of course, but do I have it here or should we go somewhere????????????????????????????????

:)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- take advantage. I think spa weekend sounds nice. Get pampered. You'll realize how much you needed it once you get so busy with another rotation and you are exhausted.
Either that or do something in nature. Who knows how long we'll have nice weather for, might as well take advantage.
Tainted-Saturday is the big move. Friday is cleaning at new place since we get the keys. Fx everything goes smoothly as this deal has been so hectic that's all we need. Been having like four crazy dreams every night. Last night had a zombie dream, lol where I begged them not to change my son into one, weird I know, since when do zombies listen to reason?


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, a spa day sounds perfect!!! Your dream made me laugh that you tried to reason with zombies...I'd probably do the same or run in place!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh trust me, that's one of the mild dreams. They get pretty weird and intense!
So I had my OB appt today. Waited forever! She was on holiday so she was playing catch up. I felt super sick today, nausea, dizzy, not wanting to eat a thing, tired as hell, in pain. Not sure what is up, but baby is now head down and dropped so we are good to go in 3-6 weeks :) asked my questions:
1.) evening primrose oil? Sure, you can take it but it won't induce you. From her experience it doesn't do much of anything, could help soften cervix but not proven.
2.)growth scan? she wasn't planning on one but if I want it she will schedule it. She says I'm measuring and weighing fine, it could make me worry for no reason as they can be off by 1 1/2 both ways.
3.) seizing up pain in rib age every morning? Simple answer, I need more support, time for a new mattress. I knew that
4.) moving and what I can do? No moving any boxes or furniture since baby has dropped. Just watch your son, unpack a bit, and fit in a nap or two (lol)
5.) continuous monitoring or can I have them use a handheld Doppler for a while? They want continuous when you are in active labor, it needs to show any dips as that can be the sign of fetal distress due to a tear in incision (which you may not feel when in labor)

I'm glad I had her as she took her time to answer everything in detail. baby was kicking as she listened in so nice and active. Blood pressure normal so I guess I must just be having an off day or fighting an illness.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Blessed-you should come to Michigan too... But hang out with me instead! Lol
Tainted- c'mon baby.... Get your cute little head out! We are all waiting!
Hopeful- I'm glad you got your questions answered... And was also placed on "light duty" LOL
Mirna- where are you?

Today was fun... Went out to eat with my sisters. My sis is a professional photographer so after lunch I laid down for a bit, sice I'm supposed to be on bed rest, and then we took some professional pictures in a local park of my belly/baby booties/ultrasound picture. I can't wait to see them! She said that she will have to take more within the days of my c-section because I don't really have much of a belly to work with... Which is true. So she's hoping that within the next 26 days (and counting...) that my belly will pop.

As for the food... It all blew over. My sis found out from her twin and talked to my dad about it. We have plenty of baby food here... But my dad just decided to get mcdonalds on the way home from the grocery store (he takes the LO everywhere... And the LO loves waving at everyone lol). So yeah, my sister was pissed but it's done and over with. Besides my breast pump, the next purchase is the baby bullet. I already have the steamer/sterilizer from my baby shower. In the diabetes magazine I get it said something like kids/babies get 80% more sodium than they need from the prepackaged baby foods. I'm not having that. At times I feel like I'm a weird control freak/typical first time mom but with childhood obesity and childhood hypertension on the rise, Im really determined to give my child the best nutritional start as possible. Especially since diabetes, hypertension, obesity, and cardiac issues run in the family.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ERSurgeonGirlie/34weeks.jpg
see what I'm saying? no real big rounded bump... still looks like a beer gut. the 40 so pounds ive gained went right to my ass and thighs and arms lol


----------



## Taintedlove

BAD DAY ALERT!!!!!!

I HATE BEING PREGNANT!! I am so done with this! My everything hurts and the barfing... I mean come the fuck on!!! I'm pretty sure I broke some sort of record of throwing up! Ughhhhhhhhhh! 
My day started out blah then ok then super blah. 
345am wide awake. 
530 finally falls back to sleep
1000 get up for the day did some reading and a lot of cleaning made roast with baby carrots red potatoes and onions for Phil n I. 
Ran to the bathroom to puke half way thru supper! 
Had a shower with Phil and lost more mucus plug.. It's really quite fucking sick! 
Took Charlie to the dog park waddled around and got some BH! 
Came back mood settles in... My hormones took completely over.. Then the baby moves so it literally feels like he is splitting out of my stomach! I'm grouchy and extremely frustrated at this point! 
Ask Phil for a back rub.... Fucker says no! Uhm Howwww do u say no to your preggo lady for a 5 min back rub!? 'I don't feel like it, but i definitely do it before the weekend!' uhhhh you should do it now ANDDDDD on the weekend! After all the crap I've been thru and most of it alone bc he works away... I wanted to spit in his face but settled for a Dutch oven instead! (farted and pulled the blankets over his precious sleeping head) I laughed hard... Now feel more like puking again and can't sleep! YAYYYY!!! 

Uhhhhhhhh


----------



## Taintedlove

Its 2 am... I just barfed aaaaagain! Lost a ton of mucus... Phil at least got up to rub my back lol! Sigh! I need some prayers ladies! I'm having a rough go here!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh and happy due date day for me!!!


----------



## blessedlife

Tainted, you deserve a medal. Your boy is low and ready to go right? Can you ask your doc about inducing b/c you are STILL throwing up? Honestly, I've never heard of someone being as sick as you have for the entire time. As for Phil, you showed remarkable restraint only farting on him. It's law that you cannot turn down a backrub request for the woman you knocked up - EVER!!!

ER, I can see what you're saying about your belly, it's not that big! It's hard to believe you gained 40 pounds, I don't see it! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Tainted... I'm so sorry but he should be volunteering to rub your back AND your feet! I'm reaaaaaaaalllly happy that you got to dutch oven him though... I would have done the same thing except after eating ice cream (lactose intolerant farts are vile). Good job on that one!

Blessed... The 40 pounds went to my upper arms aka bingo wings, my thunder thighs and badonkadonk ass... I can't pull my pre pregnancy jeans up past my thighs lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- id wish ya 'happy' due date, if you weren't so miserable :hugs:
It'd be much happier if you'd go into labor already huh?
Well hope things change today and he decides to make his appearance or start on the road to doing so.
OB and Kev says no to back rubs all the time...I've stopped asking :( love your reaction though, lol. If I complain sometimes he just says 'I'll trade with ya and you can go to work all day for me'. No netter what getting a man to understand what it's like wont happen, they just feel that going to work is tougher even though that ends by 5-6pm.

ER- yeah see what you mean, it's kind of even throughout instead of to just the bump, well that should change, but take it as you've done well controlling his weight gain :) he'll pop a tiny bit more in the next couple weeks hopefully, mine sure as hell did!
I gained 14 lbs, and there is 5 weeks left. I think I'm fine there though I know I'll hit a couple more. Still no real appetite :(


----------



## Taintedlove

So... Up at 6 am to barf again! And losing more mucus... Hopeful you are the only one who has done this... How frickin much is up there! Lmao!!! 
Oh Phil's not bad... Just last night he was a douche! Lol! He says all the time he wishes he could take over for me(however if he actually could would he really?!? Lol) 
Sighhh... At least I know the furthest I can go is 2 more weeks, right?!? Lol 

Er girl I'm like you! The 22 lbs I've gained is everywhere but my tummy! I wish I could update pictures from my phone... Maybe after I get up from my nap I'll try sending some from the computer! I sent a picture to my friend in Ontario who just had a baby and she said I look like I'm 6-7 months... I actually look smaller since the baby dropped! 

Ohhhhh Kay! Gunnar try a nap since I slept about 2 hours last night! Gonna try not to woof my cookies anymore... My teeth are taking a beating!! Lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well tainted, it was different for me. I lost my mucous plug like two weeks before and all at once. It wasn't a ton, came out in the bath. I think it depends on the person, size and length of cervix...sounds like your got lots.
Get angry and get stubborn, it's what made me go walking for two days and get things going, even though I was too tired and sore. I was friggin determined!
I never had to deal with puking though.
I'm so sorry your dealing with this. It's not going to last two more weeks! Two days max common power of thought!


----------



## Taintedlove

Ya I agree! Tonight I'm gonna do my relaxing and mediation after my
Walk with Charlie and Phil! We are seriously gonna walk a hundred miles! After that
I'm coming home to ball bounce and drink raspberry leaf tea by the bucket loads! Lol then Phil and I are gonna sport fuck! And I'm gonna stimulate my
Nipples all at the same time! Lol jk 
I am just really done barfing! Out we come little bundle of joy!


----------



## Taintedlove

As for the mucus it's every time I wipe the tp is full of it! But I read it also replenishes like your water! How great!


----------



## Sugarlys

Geez I can't believe you are still pregnant, Tainted!! That little guy does NOT want to leave his nice warm home! I have been at my parents cottage the last few days but came home early because I pulled a muscle in my side...painful when I am getting up or sitting down...hopefully it will get better soon!


Blessed - did you decide about your weekend? Enjoy every second - you deserve it!!

ER - hope the bed rest is not killing you too much!!

Hopeful - how goes the moving??


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hate this :( had a tad of a meltdown today. Dropped of a bank draft to lawyer this morning. Supposedly it was the last thing he needed, then I get frantic calls and texts from Kev at 4:20 saying call him he needs more. All for a fax from insurance company proving fire insurance, so I call him, he explains he needs five pieces of info and he called her but she wasn't answering. So I call her, it's 4:25, office closes at 4:30, no answer. So I cry, and I cry some more. Put my son down for nap, wait on hold with the after hours number and finally my call waiting goes. It's her and she sent it. She called at 4:55, lawyers closes at 5. F$&@ me! Anyways I sent Kev a text, went and took a bath and couldn't stop crying, damn hormones. The bath sucked!!!! Now that baby has dropped I just feel I have zero room to move, can no longer see what I'm shaving downstairs :(
I'm okay now but I sent Kev to the final walk thru alone as I am too wiped and stressed.
Before he left his mom called, then all of a sudden he's telling me he's picking up the stuff from her place tomorrow instead of Saturday. I knew she would try to pull this. We get the keys tomorrow and I told Kev we need the time as a family to explore our new home and celebrate. So now she thinks she's coming with her boyfriend. Wtf??
I broke down again while making dinner and told him its not okay. I asked that the Friday be our day, no one else allowed as saturday and sunday we are going to be overwhelmed with family and friends, not cool for him to switch it like that.
He went in the bedroom came back out and said he fixed it and he's sorry :) don't know what he said to her but he realized he was wrong to just agree to what she said. It's not her moment, but ours. She needs to back off sometimes. 
Okay I'm done with my rant.

Sugarlys- sorry you pulled something. Avoid sudden movements as round ligament pain will get ya too! I hated that part. The turning over in bed was the worst.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sounds like a rough day :hugs:
But I'm glad he fixed it.... You got him trained right, or at least you have him afraid of your hormones :haha:


Yesterday I had a quick ultrasound, a bpp.... It looks for fluid around baby, baby's movement, baby's heart/umbilical connection, and baby's breathing. Usually it takes 10/15 minutes... Yesterday it took 30. He was really really quiet... Kicking only 3 times between 8am and 1pm. The ultrasound tech said that the umbilical cord pressure is a bit high and that they will recheck it tuesday.... High cord pressure is associated with placental failure and the baby not getting enough oxygen or nutrients. I knew this would happen because of my diabetes but when he is really quiet... It's scary. :cry:

So I ended up at the hospital for more observation.... He's fine, just no room to move.... Prob because my belly is so little


----------



## Sugarlys

No word from Tainted?? Maybe this means good things!! :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Pffttt.. Just means I have been in bed all day with a book and my
Barf bucket. 
Stilllllll nothing!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Cmon baby tainted! Get your ass out now!


----------



## Taintedlove

You're tellin me! My pubic bone really hurts!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My back is toast :( got the keys, went there with some stuff and tried to clean, my son drove me mad. Would not let me get stuff done, even so still think I overdid it. Tomorrow is going to be so much worse. I really hope things go okay, be nice to get appliances, and start unpacking in the new home. Worried about Xthough, he had fun but at the end he was tired and hugging me from behind while I scrubbed. I said you want to go home? He's like 'allright' with his head going up and down wildly. Gonna be strange for him that's for sure, hope he adjusts fast.


----------



## Sugarlys

Happy moving weekend, Hopeful! Try not to overdue it! Hope your back is feeling better today!


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, try not to get too stressed about the new house. You guys have a great new house, it's a big deal. Try to enjoy the success and not worry if things don't get done. Deep breaths and congrats to your family. :thumbup:

I went out and played poker last night. Kevin doesn't enjoy it and you play for 4-5 hours so I hadn't been in years. Had such a good time, I'm tempted to go and today! :) (After I study of course!!!)

Tainted, I just keep hoping that you'll go into labor! FX'd for you.

Sugarlys, what are you up to?

ER, how are you feeling? I'm sorry you had to spend time in the hospital but I'm glad things are okay. :hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm glad you had a good night!

I'm hanging in there....


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So I am taking a break. Good point blessed! It'll get done when it does. I just feel bad for hubby as along with the dirt I have to clean up, he has to clean up a pile of trash (old broken furniture, scrap pieces of lord knows what, etc. just what he wants to do, make a run to the dump when trying to move in.
Anyways things are going well. I am just waiting for the trucks arrival while I clean clean and clean some more. Xavier is napping in his new room! (success! I brought his mattress and comforter and toys so it was familiar and he went to sleep :)
My one cat is hiding in his litter box in the basement, the other is hiding behind the dryer and won't come out. Oh, and there is a stowaway cricket who is in the garage and it's all I can hear! Got to find and evict him :)

How's everyone else today. Did you all get up at five AM cause you couldn't sleep too? Lol


----------



## Sugarlys

I'm doing great! Hubby is off this weekend so today he put together all of the nursery furniture! I love it...it is so great. Now I just need to figure out how to arrange ... I am so horrible with anything design/decorating..wish I had that gift!

Hopeful - glad you guys are in and that you are going to take Blessed's advice - couldn't have said it better myself. Hope you find the cricket! Those things can be quite annoying indoors!

Blessed - did you win any money at poker?? Hope you are enjoying your weekend!

ER - hang in there! You are not far now!!

Tainted - anything??

AFM, we are headed to a friends house for a bonfire tonight...gotta make the most of these last few nice nights...and the last few weeks of freedom!! Enjoy your weekend gals!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

So I went to target today... On their website a few days ago their medela titty pump (hahahaha) was on sale for $256. Okay cool... I have $108 in gift cards for there. I went to the store and the price said $299. I asked if they could adjust the price, they said no... The online price is different than store price. Oh.

I went home to buy it online... It's on sale for $225! Plus free shipping over $50... And they gave me a $25 virtual gift card. So between the new sale price, the virtual gift card, A 10% off coupon for my baby registry,my gift cards and free shipping I only paid.....

$101 and some change! For a $300 breast pump! That includes the mini cooler and ice pack and everything! I can't believe I saved $200! My sister was in shock because by the time they bought the pump and accessories and bottles they spent somewhere between $500-600 dollars. I got the accessories and bottles from my baby shower already... The plan was to buy new tubing and stuff for my sisters pump so I could use it, but she plans on having another baby in 2 years and I'd hate for something to happen to it so we'd have to buy a new one... Or what if my blood sugar is high, causing sugary milk, and the milk gets into the motor accidentally somehow... I'd rather just buy my own...

And if I don't open it and for some reason I don't need to use it (my cousins milk never came in! I'm hoping I have my moms side genetics instead of my dads side... They have lactating issues lol) I can return it in store.


----------



## Taintedlove

Still nothing! Frustrated! I'll post later!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi guys! Kevin came home late last night, YAYYYYY!!! I gave him his bday present, I got him a new computer. His was 7 years old and smoking!!!!!! I think we're just going to hang out today but I'm just happy he's back. He showed me pics of their cabin in Northern Michigan and it was gorgeous. I think we'll go there sometime with others. 

ER, good for you to get such a good deal!

Sugarlys, I'm glad you love your baby furniture. It's really exciting. :)

Hopeful, how are you? Did you get a good night sleep in your new home?

Tainted, hope you're doing okay. Just sending good labor vibes your way.

Take care all!


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh boy! Am I ever tired of barfing! Sigh! 
I was up at 3 again with my head in a bucket. 
Today if my tummy will work with me we are gonna go for a nice long walk thru the mountains to get this baby rockin!! 
Yesterday we went to see the movie hope springs! It was really cute! I think all men should watch it! Then we met up with some friends for a later supper at the olive garden! It was really nice! Wish I coulda had a glass of wine tho! However that will come soon enough! 
Mom comes today! Should be fun! 

Er that's a fantastic deal! Lucky devil! 
Hopeful.. I hope you are enjoying your new home and soon to relax and focus on baby
Blessed! Glad u have k back with you! Enjoy him! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So unpacking is no fun, I'm so exhausted. Last night I slept well till about 3:30 when my male cat was walking all over us and meowing. Didn't know what his issue was. Kept pushing him down and readjusting. Then at about 4:30 he climbed under the comforter on top on the sheet and laid on my leg. Then he friggin perd on my damn leg! Nice surprise in the wee hours of the morning. It only hit the sheet and pillow, nothing else but me of course, gross! So he got banished to a room in the basement. Now we have to keep him out of our room! Stupid cat!!!
Anyways everyone slept well besides that. Working on baby gates and unpacking now. Oh so there was a spot on the tile floor yesterday that was extremely slick, like someone dumped grease. Of course I slipped and fell yesterday. Everyone was so concerned but really I didnt hit my bump or even really jarr it. Just kinda sat hard and my arm took the brunt of it against a box. So I now have a black bruise on my upper arm and an almost burn looking scrape on my lower arm that stings. Fun stuff. Ah well least I'm fine.
Gotta run, hard to watch my son without stair gates up...


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So last night I made use of my beautiful new tub :) love it love it love it, could give birth in that thing it's so roomy!
Tainted- I am so sorry things haven't progressed :( how much longer is Phil around for? Yeah for your mom being there! Maybe emotionally she'll be the kickstart you needed so you needn't suffer any longer. Come on baby boy, we need a birthday!
Blessed and Sugarlys- thanks for the kind words. Things are going better now, just felt very overwhelmed, and with pushiness of Kevs mom and such I was starting to melt. She didn't come here yesterday thankfully but she did call twice. My dad showed up to mow the lawn and pull weeds for us. So nice of him to do, and was out of the way. I unpacked like 12 boxes and helped DH with his sanity as the baby gates, and fridge and dishwasher hookups were driving him mad. We have ice and water on the new fridge, dishwasher needs one more part (but stores are closed) so gotta wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Taintedlove

Pretty sure I'm in labor! Started around 630.. About 3-4 mins apart not going to the hospital til 2 mins apart cuz they will just send me home! I'll keep y'all posted best I can


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Woo hoo! I k we that baby couldn't hold out too much longer! So excited for you tainted!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Cmon baby boy! Get your cute little butt out now!

I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Sugarlys

WAHOOO! Good luck Tainted...will be thinking of you guys today!!


----------



## blessedlife

Yahoo Tainted! Really hope this is it and you'll be holding your son soon!


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh man... This is shit! Update in a lil.. Still no baby!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Feeling for ya hun! Take it from someone who's last labor wouldn't progress fast enough. The only lucky thing was that my water broke so they had to keep me in and get things going. Too bad in ended in c sec, but at least I had a healthy baby the next day!
Come on little boy, stop toying with your momma!!!!


----------



## Taintedlove

So I'm going in tomorrow for an induction... The contractions continue but my cervix is a tight assed nun! Lol 

I'm exhausted! I have the shits like u wouldn't believe too! Holy moly! Pray for me girls I totally need it! 

I'm going to bed now so I get a really good sleep the fun hopefully ends tomorrow! Lol
Night ladies


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Praying things to well. Cervadil my be the answer to ripen your cervix! Or perhaps that ball they inflate to stretch it. Watch out for pitocin, you'll contract and hard, but it won't affect your cervix. Make sure you ask for those other options as pitocin without a ripe cervix is what leads many ppl to a c section (like me for one).
Wishing all the best and can't wait, I keep checking in to see what's going on :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Praying for you Tainted...it will all be over soon and you will be holding your little one :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Praying!

I had a good chuckle over tight assed nun lol


I feel like I'm going to vomit... Too much garlic and basil pesto sauce


----------



## blessedlife

Today is the day Tainted!!! :happydance: I think all the shitting will be a blessing you will be less likely to poop while pushing! So excited to hear you & Phil have a healthy baby and are doing well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Morning all!
Tainted -baby yet???? Lol, I had to fight the urge to check at five this morning, lol.
Slept pretty good last night, except for 3 pee trips, it's better than the five I normally do.
I have a pulled muscle type pain today, sucks. It hurts, and it's annoying.
Just getting breakfast going for munchkin and then more unpacking to be done. It's never ending. Gotta register my doggie legally here and that requires to take and print some mugshots of her (seriously one front view and one side view). May not get to it yet, still have to finer her paperwork.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Cmon baby tainted!


----------



## Taintedlove

Haha u guys are funny... Remember I'm in the last time zone of all of us and I'm not scheduled for induction til noon! They are using the prostaglandin gel unless the sweep of my membranes worked yesterday and I'm at 4 then they will just break my water! An hour to go!:) 
I'll keep u posted best I can! Please pray this actually helps!
:):)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh it's time!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So exciting! Hope it all goes super smooth!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Taintedlove

Cervidil is in.. I'm on the monitor baby has lots of fluids still around him! We can go home and come back in 12 hours to see progress


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow exciting!! Can't wait to hear all about it. Hopefully everything goes quickly now! How are you feeling?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hopefully the labor will do its thing now as the softer cervix should help.

Omg, I just want a frickin break and my son will not fall asleep!!! Wth? DH is going to be home late, I was hoping for the op to make some dinner at least before he's up again, but I don't think it's going to happen. I got laundry hung out back and that's it! Plus I really want to unpack but can't cause only the main floor baby gates are up. So even if I bring him up or down with me I have to worry about him falling or climbing the stairs. I need a solution!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

while we are waiting for baby boy tainted to arrive I'll entertain everyone with a few maternity photos from last weekend that my sister took...

There are more but they have my face in them... I'll be happy to share them via pm or facebook :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0524.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0510.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blessedlife

Love the little booties ER! Thanks for sharing, they're so sweet.

Thinking of you Tainted.


----------



## Taintedlove

I am experiencing real contractions....
Woooooowzers! Ouch' 
6 minutes apart! I don't go to the hosp til 3-5 mins !!! Yay


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Damn... Praying those contractions pick up and he comes flying out with minimal pain :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Heading to bed but thinking of you, Tainted!
Great pics, ER!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tainted- you are so rady and can do this!!! Come on cervix, be ready to let that bot out!

ER- cute pics :)

Sugarlys- how have appt's been going for you? Is your baby growing lots, are you gaining?
I am just curious, we don't hear much from you pregnancy wize lately.

Blessed- how r things? Where are you in cycle?

AFM- woke groggy this morning. Feeling like a yummy pancake breaky, so going toget making some whole wheat mix from scratch. It's a very grey day out, rainy. Hope I have the motivation to get some stuff done today.
Baby has been kind of quiet since after dinner yesterday. I hada decent nights sleep and am off to start the day.


----------



## Taintedlove

My cervix is my nemesis! Was sent home again this am at 7. Back at the hospital for my second round of cervidil! I made really good progress with the first just not quite enough to break the membrane! Here's hopin this gets moving rather quickly! 
Please pray for me I'm getting so sleepy!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Taintedlove said:


> My cervix is my nemesis! Was sent home again this am at 7. Back at the hospital for my second round of cervidil! I made really good progress with the first just not quite enough to break the membrane! Here's hopin this gets moving rather quickly!
> Please pray for me I'm getting so sleepy!

Oh god Hun that, well for lack of a better word, blows! I know what frustration your feeling though. I had them coming in every few hours to check, your 5, nope now 6 1/2, your 6, then 7 1/2, nope back to 6 1/2, ahhhh!


----------



## blessedlife

Hey guys. Hopeful, we just began estrogen injections. They're supposed to go for about three weeks and then you pick a day but that was too long for me last time. I had to repeat myself a thousand times that we'll need to adjust it for me this time and I'm so frustrated with these guys. They act like they work in a dermatology office and the outcome doesn't matter. They come into work either way so they don't want to change their routine at all. I can't stand them. I go back Tues to see my progress. I'll have to raise holy hell to make the appt after Tues for Sat or Sun in order to be able to do the FET that week if I'm ready.

I hope you're getting some sleep Hopeful!

Tainted, still thinking of you!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Raise HELL!!!! you are paying them... you should decide when you are ready and they should accomodate you!

tainted... sending fast delivery vibes!!

I had my ultrasounds today... baby is huuuuuuge! One doc pinned him at 6lb 8oz, the other doc pinned him at 6lb 12oz. If they let me go to 39 week, which im hoping not, he will be approx 8-9lbs. I have to go to the high risk doc tomorrow, they have to then call my ob to discuss a c-section date, then they schedule it and the waiting game starts.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- that is depressing that they really don't have the heart in this anymore. When u become just another case file, then they have list sight of what it's all about. :hugs: I'm sorry you aren't getting what you need from them in such an emotional situation. You deserve better. But at least we all live and support you, either way :)

Tainted- I hope you were able to sleep a bit, I know, hard with contractions, but sometimes just relaxing makes a world of diff. Eat some carbs while you can, it'll rejuvenate you. I think I was more exhausted due to lack of anything since breakfast before I went into labor. I went forever without, except for gingerale and Popsicles. Stupid rule!!

I think I may just kill Kev tonight. He is being the biggest jerkiness stressball and it makes me feel all crappy. He stopped talking to me and started walking around the house just huffing and puffing (obviously directed at me cause he thinks I should have done more, but he won't outright say it cause it makes him look like a jerk). I'm sorry but f him! He goes out front to play with the burnt out lanturns on the side of garage, then the moon rays that weren't working instead of spending my sons last 45 minutes up with him or bothering to even say goodnight to him when I walked outside to tell him his son is going to bed. He could see his son pounding on the front door upset cause daddy won't come see him, but nope, he stays our there wasting time.
Then afterward he doesn't say a word to me just goes downstairs to work on his mancave area, the fn baby gates are still not up properly! So I'm exhausted and can't do anything like getting more unpacked cause I have to be all over my son near stairs all fn day.
Okay, rant over. I'll just call my dad over to do it, he'll love that.


----------



## Taintedlove

So the second round of cervidil...went in and you get to go home... We made it to the car and had to come right back because my contractions were so intense I was gonna barf! 
At 6 my membrane broke on its own... Besssssst feeling everrrrrr! It's like the pressure was realeased and I'm much smaller now' lol 
I'm at 3 cm but my cervix is almost completely effaced! So I'm really happy with the progress... Contractions are steady n strong n I love it! 

Ok gals gotta walk this boy out!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

omg awesome news!!!


hopeful- sorry hes being a jerk. have any pregnant friends in the area? might embarrass him more if a preggo lady was doing HIS JOB lol. sheesh... men. all they are good for is giving us sperm so we can have adorable babies.


----------



## Taintedlove

So since last post... Nothin! Lost all my
Contractions! Just got hooked up to pitocin! Heres hopin cuz if not next
Step is c section! Weeee this has been soooo fun


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh tainted, I really hope pitocin works for you. It makes strong contractions so it should. I'm praying you don't need the section. But if you do that it all goes smoothly and he enters the world safely. What a wild ride you've had! :hugs:

ER- meh, I'm still pissed this morning. I'm sure he'll send me a text apologizing by 10 am. It's his style. But I'm not having any of it. I'm sick and tired of him forgetting I'm pregnant and expecting the world. I have been doing a shitload of work considering and paying for it dearly. I'm in pain every day. Now today I have to pack up X and go shopping for his brothers kids first birthday gift, register new address with a bunch of companies, go to Costco, toys r us, get frigging curtains....the list never ends.
He's eating leftovers for dinner cause I'm not cooking tonight. When do I get a break? I don't get to go play video games, have a few beers and do shit I want to do, but he doesn't see that. Either way I think we'll be having a big talk tonight.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey Girls,
Sorry I have been busy - I got a call Wednesday from the principal of the school I was at last year and he offered my job to me again for a few weeks. The girl who usually does it had to go on emerg medical leave and he needs someone to train the new person etc. So, I am back to school....for a few weeks anyway. It's good to be back and the money is a bonus. I am going to try to work until the beginning of Oct and then still have a month (hopefully) till the babe is due!

My dr appt's have been going well. I had my diabetes test...all was well there. I am up to appts every 2 weeks....I have gained 30 pounds...yikes....the dr isn't concerned at all since I am so tall and was underweight before I got pregnant. My next ultrasound is Sept 20 to see if the placenta has moved (last us it was laying low so they want to check again).

Anyway, gotta go make my lunch and get ready for the day.....good luck Tainted...what a trooper!!


----------



## blessedlife

Morning guys!

Tainted, I'm really hoping this third pitocin works for you. Lord have you had one crazy pregnancy/labor! I'm sure your healthy baby in your arms will make it all worth it of course. 

ER, I guess it's good if you have a c-section early that your baby is larger now. Let us know what they decide to do.

Sugarlys, glad you get to work for a bit and all is well with the pregnancy.

Hopeful, I'm not sure what to tell you other than :hugs: You do so much and he doesn't appreciate it nearly enough. 

Today marks the start of our crazy weekend. Comedy club tonight b/c K saw that this guy was playing that he really likes and then we leave in the am for his parent's place in Iowa for his "surprise" bday party. Of course, his father calls K yesterday to confirm the times instead of calling me. :dohh:
So I'll be checking in on my phone to see if the newest member of our group has arrived or not. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks ladies. I knew you all would understand. I'm just fed up with the stupidity that comes from him some days, other days he's really good and doesn't complain a bit but when he works with this one old grump all day he comes home all pissy and it carries into our relationship as well as affects his patience with his son. He is not good at leaving his day behind at work. At least we distracted him with pushing to go for a short walk after dinner, he did enjoy that.
I understand his feeling when he looks around and there is so much to be done its stresssful. I deal with that all day every day but I don't take it out on others.

Blessed- sounds like a fun weekend, too bad hubby's dad had to ruin the surprise, men huh? Clueless! It'll still be great. I wanted to get tickets for a comedy show but they were for a week before my due date so I though it wize to not just in case, as they were not cheap. Russel peters is hilarious though so we will go see his show one day :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Another doctors appt today...

I will have a c-section date by Tuesday. Sometime between 37 and 38 weeks. So starting September 24th... That's if I'd agree to getting an amnio to make sure his lungs are mature... Idk. I need to do more research on that. If I don't agree to the amnio then they will section me at 38 weeks.

Work baby shower/party tonight at 9pm!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Er- Its your call, but Id just wait for 38 weeks unless they say it's better for him to be out sooner, or for you. What's the week or two difference really if it's safer for him? Just cause he's big doesnt mean he's ready, plus it's not like you have to push him out, lol.
Did they suggest earlier? If so what is their reasoning?

Tainted- baby yet?????

Sugarlys- it's nice that you can get some more work time in. What if you get too tired to continue?

My morning sucked. Was on a roll, got packed up with snacks and items to bring into london. Got there, dropped off curtains with a friend, hit the bank, saw Kev's mom and have her her slow cooker, then we attempted shopping for the present. Only went in two stores and he melted down in both so I have up. We popped by the old place to collect mail, skipped Costco too and just headed home. So shopping now must get done tomorrow :(
Oh, Kev apologized, but not till 11:30 AM. He said he was overwhelmed and acted like a caveman, lol. So true!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sheesh typical guys! Lol

They are just concerned about his size, the risk of the placenta failing due to my diabetes and the stress of everything I been through the entire pregnancy. Im going to push for closer to 37.5 or 38 weeks. I really don't think an amnio is going to help


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Instead of amino they could always give you a shot of steroids a week or so before to force the development as they do in early cases? Maybe it's less risky than amnio?
Good luck, hope the decision comes easy. I don't know if I'd be happy with the answer 'let's do this just in case this were to happen'. Shouldn't you normally just be watched closely and if there is a sign they can do it earlier?
And yes your right, men are silly, mine is very predictable which I like, but his stubbornness is legendary!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

That's definitely something to be discussed and looked into.

So that medela breast pump I bought from target online that after all the discounts and gift cards came to $101.... Yeah I just got an additional $25 gift card from there in the mail for that purchase. So now it went from $299 to $76. Holy crap. Idk if it was a mistake that they sent me this card but I'm not complaining!

Tainted... I hope your little boy is in your arms right now


----------



## Taintedlove

HE'S HERE!!! Jett Hudson Chatelaine! 6.15 19.5 inches! At 805 pm last night. 

3 inductions... 3 (yes 3 totally different) epidural.. 3 days and a c section later! He's soooo adorable I'm in hospital for 2 nights so I'll getcha pics up when I get home to my computer! 

Exhausted....... And sleep time


----------



## Sugarlys

Oooohhh!! Congrats!! :) I have been thinking of you lots wondering how you were doing. LOVE the name! I hope you are feeling okay!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats Tainted!!!! :happydance:
Sorry about the section but hey, he's here and happy and healthy. Go get acquainted with your boy and try to rest. :)


----------



## blessedlife

Yay! That's wonderful Tainted. Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats! That's a beautiful name! I'm sure he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I love this fall like weather!


----------



## Sugarlys

While we are waiting for cute Jett pictures....here's my latest bump picture. 32 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blessedlife

Super cute bump Sugarlys! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Super cute bump! I wish mine looked that round!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

As, I love your bump pic :) so cute! It's all bump huh? That's how I was till 34 weeks, now I feel rounder. I think it's more in my head as clothes haven't changed besides shirts are a bit tighter on the bump, just I feel so out of breath and tired and have changed how I walk a bit (lovely relaxin).
I can't wait for baby pics! So excited :) I want to post house pics but it's not all set yet, shelves need mounting, pics need hanging, but we are down to very few boxes :) its feeling like home now :) I am loving being here. The air is fresher, we drove 15 minutes to go see the beach that used to take us 45 min to get to (port Stanley). There is a great park a few blocks from me that has a young kid climber as well as one for bigger kids, families everywhere here. It's the right place for our kids.


----------



## Sugarlys

Thanks! It is really getting bigger quickly!
I am sort of re-thinking this 'back to work' thing....last night I was up from 3:00 on...my body is just hurting and I am getting tired so quickly. And then last night I woke up panicking because we haven't really decided on a name...I was like 'our kid is going to be nameless!' so I spent a few hours on the internet and still didn't get anywhere.

Yesterday I was eating lunch and literally just burst into tears over nothing...hubby and I weren't fighting or anything...he looked over at me like ?!?? and I could tell that he wanted to laugh but thought better of it so he got me a Kleenex instead. Oh my hormones! 

So, I told the principal today that he should hire someone else quickly so that I can train them soon just in case I need to go off sooner than expected. Sucks because I LOVE the job so much but my body just can't keep up. However, I am getting more and more excited to meet LO!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awww your hubby is a smart man lol
Good thing you informed them that they need to hire someone quickly, you don't need the stress of trying to be there and take care of yourself too.

Luckily, I feel more sane and mentally balanced now compared to nonpreggo me... But I did cry a lil today... My friend works for a local police dept and when I woke up I saw that one of her fellow officers was shot and killed and it was a barricaded gunman situation... The fallen officer leaves behind 4 kids and a wife, the kids under 11 yrs old and the youngest is 8months old :(

While I'm glad that my friend was riding with the officers that responded, I'm terribly heartbroken for the officers family.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER - that's such sad news. So unfair that people who protect us have to sacrifice so much as do their families. 

Sugarlys- I still have a nameless little gal. We need to get on it, but there is just so many other things needing to get done and taking away our selection time.

So hells kitchen, Christine won, that's awesome! And I'm just waiting for the winner of master chef to be announced. I think it's Josh.
I'm having almost painful movement today.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oops I was wrong Christine actually won it. The blind girl won, that's amazing!


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey ladies... Sorry I've been gone! I'm in a ton of pain! I'll get to pictures really soon! 

Ugh


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry your in pain Tainted. I know what you are going through. Trying to stand upright and walk while you feel like your ripping open is horrible. Just focus on your newborn baby boy Jett. We will be here so no rush!
Lots of love to your new fam!


----------



## Sugarlys

:( Sorry to hear, Tainted. I hope that you continue to heal and that you are settling into being a mom :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Take care of you! We will be here!


----------



## blessedlife

Like the other ladies said, take care Tainted! :hugs:

Hopeful, I'm glad the new house is beginning to feel like home and you're enjoying it. Take your time, your preggo! Enjoy. :thumbup:

ER, how are you feeling? Did you guys pick a c-section date?

Sugarlys, I think it's so smart to actually pay attention to your body. Good for you for giving your boss a heads up and taking care of yourself. Don't worry about the name, it will come to you guys exactly when it should. :flower:

Off to my appt, I've requested copies of my medical records and if they don't do what I want, I'm calling other clinics to see if we can switch. I lost it last night, K was surprised when I said I may cancel the transfer and so I started bawling. I'm so stressed trying to deal w/ this and school and it feels like I'm all alone in this. He was shocked but very supportive, offered to come to the appt today. Said he would support whatever decision I chose. We'll see, I feel better knowing that I have options.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- :hug: I hope they aren't jerks to you and try to talk you out of things. It's crazy for them to push something so sensitive and time restrictive to suit their schedule. Just doesn't sit right with me. Good for you for standing up for yourself. Keep Kev in the loop,he needs to know how you are feeling. I poverty to hear how supportive he is being :)

AFM- I am having loose stools (been that way for about a week now) and nausea continues. I threw up overnight the night before last and today twice. Nothing in my stomach but bile either. It's like the return of morning sickness, and it blows. Originally I thought I was just fighting off something, but now I feel there is more too it. I feel rotton and can barely keep up with my son. I was brushing it off but now I just want it to stop. Us, less than 4 weeks till EDD.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

No section date yet :growlmad:

The doctor was like hospital A won't do a section without an amnio before 38 weeks

Me... I do not want an amnio. I do not feel comfortable with an amnio considering there are plenty of preemies born without an amnio daily.

Doctor.. Well I also deliver at hospital B. I can check with their high risk department, but if they say you need an amnio...

Me... I'm not having an amnio

Doctor... But high risk wants us to deliver you between 37 and 38 weeks

Me... Then you'll have to wait until closer to 38, I'm not having an amnio.:dohh:


----------



## blessedlife

Hmmm, sorry that it's a struggle ER. Sorry if you've already said but why won't you do an amnio?

I'm actually happy with my clinic! They called yesterday and scheduled my next appointment for Friday with the actual doc! He'll take a look to see if we're on track for possible transfer next week. All I wanted was for them to take into consideration how quickly I respond to meds and they have. My lining is already at 8.7 and my estrogen is 621. They moved my estrogen injections to four days apart, just like last time. 

I'm exhausted b/c I ate some of K's chocolate covered espresso beans after dinner and couldn't sleep until 1 am. Up 4 1/2 hours later was brutal. Today should be fun. Oh well!

Tainted, hope you're doing well. 

Guys, have an awesome day. I feel like an enormous weight has been lifted and I can relax.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- sounds silly, how much docs want control over the situation huh? It's your right to say no but they still want it done their way. I don't see what difference a half week is going to make and really they need to realize if it doesn't put you or your boy in jeopardy they should do as you ask. Good luck and be firm with what you believe, but if they can show reason their way is better, consider it :)

Blessed- I used to eat those things. Delicious but they do pack a punch! Hope your day isn't too crazy! Hey lack of sleep is what med school and rotations are all about right? Plus good prep work for that baby you'll soon be cooking :)

Curtain shopping didn't go so well the other day, so I checked online and found some but am unsure if they'll work as they don't give a description and I need 'back tab' not 'pocket rod' as my curtain rods here are chunky! Maybe I can have a quick look once I drive in for my appt tomorrow. Got a few things to do though so it'll depend on if Xavier co operates.
Picking up my mom to bring home too, she wants to spend some time with us.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Ugh, so I got a letter from HR today saying I was approved for fmla.. For 130 hours, but they said it ends on October 13th my original due date. Freaking out, I do the conversion... That's a full time schedule, I'm only part time! 130 hours will almost get me to the end of October. So I need to go back to HR and remind them that I'm a part timer... And see wtf is going on. Idk if that's just because that's my due date or what... They did say that once the baby is born that I would need to bring in another letter stating the 6-8 weeks post op recovery...

They make shit so complicated. Tomorrow is yet another ob appt... I'm not leaving their office without a section date and hopefully a letter stating that the fmla needs to be extended... I mean it should cover at least 6 weeks if it's prorated cuz I'm part time which I guess leaves me at the end of October... But I thought it should be the full 12 weeks....

Guess I better look into a few girdles and post partum belts to help speed recovery along.


----------



## Taintedlove

Wow... What a crazy couple of days! The public health nurse has been coming we went tithe dr today and I have the beginnings of an infections but the dr isn't sure where it's coming from! The incision is fine! It's closed and no seeping etc! The staples came out yesterday! Which was a huge relief I still feel like I'm ripping in half! Lol 

Baby Jett is great!! He was a bit jaundice and turned the corner on that today! Yay!!!;) tomorrow we are going to his doctor! Lol good thing mom is here! Phil left today and I can't drive! I bawled my eyes out almost all day!!! Wow post partum hormones or lack there of really suck! I just feel bad that he's missing out on this cute bundle! 



Ohhh did I tell u? Sunday morning Phil got down on one knee beside my hospital bed and proposed!! Anddddd I cried! Lol and of course I said yes! 

Im really quite over the moon and life is really surreal right now! 

Ok I gotta go! I will get to the pictures just my computer is downstairs and well I'm not so agile at the moment!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awwwwww congrats on the engagement and baby boy!

Booooo to the hormones and Phil leaving though


----------



## Sugarlys

Wohooooooo to the proposal! That is so romantic :) Glad to hear your Mom is there with you and that Jett is doing well!
Keep healing!!


----------



## blessedlife

Congrats Tainted! I'm glad you're mom is there too, feel better.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow tainted- you have a lot on your plate but so many good things :) congrats on the engagement/baby. Sorry he had to leave again, but am glad your momma is there to help.
Infection huh? Hope they put you on an antibiotic to be safe. You had staples?? What kind of incision did they do on ya? I only had sutures and they did a really nice clean job I might add. It still was weird, hubby would look at it and cringe but say its healing. I would need a mirror to see it. So I didn't look at it for the first week as I prob would have bawled my eyes out. Hope you can get around okay, that tearing sensation does go away just takes a while, and in its place will be numbness. I still have numbness in that spot, it's so weird.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

C-section date is Monday, September 24th! I have to be at the hospital at 530am, section is at 730am


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No amnio? How many weeks are you then?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

They forgot about the "gestational hypertension"... The reason I'm on bed rest. The diabetes plus hypertension is a get out of the amnio free card.

But I'm at the hospital now because my dad decided to flip out on me because I'm on bed rest and haven't done the laundry in almost a week and a half... Resulting in me feeling like I should give my baby up for adoption because I'm going to be "an unfit lazy ass no good mother" and just all the screaming and yelling at me has resulted in some big emotional disturbances, contractions, and lack of baby movement.

It has to get worse before it gets better, right?

And I cant share this with anyone because then the ex might fight me for custody....


----------



## Sugarlys

ER, take a deep breath...you are going to be a wonderful mother....your baby is lucky to have you. Know that!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm out of the hospital. They gave me a shot of something in my hip to stop the contractions... Baby looks okay on the monitor.

I still can't stop crying. I got home to realize that he had gone through every single drawer of mine, all of my boxes of stuff, threw out my vibrator and the unopened bottle of lube I bought right before the ex left me... I'm freaking out. What. The. Fuck. So instead of asking me "hey do you have any towels to wash upstairs?" or "where are the large water cups?" he decided to just go up there and go through all my stuff and use the towels and cups as an excuse to go up there.

But my dad threw out my vibrator. I'm going to be 27 in 2 weeks. I don't know what is freaking me out more... The fact that he went through my stuff and threw my vibrator out or the fact that he is okay with himself after throwing such a shit storm of verbal abuse at his very pregnant daughter who is on bed rest and trying to get her life back together. I expect this kind of behavior out of my alcoholic mother, but from my seemingly sober dad? 

I'm at a loss. I really don't know how im going to get over this. It's bad enough I'm stressing out over having no paycheck, having the section be a week away, being a good enough mom, trying not to let this anxiety/depression get to me.... Being afraid to tell my doctor that I'm having anxiety/depression and it's triggering my eating disordered thoughts... I just don't know.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh I forgot to update you all. My OB visit was great today, told her about the 'fall' on my tush and she said its fine so long as I didn't hit or land on my bump. She did the scan to appease me as I was a tad concerned. Baby is healthy and happy and confirmed head down and dropped. Saw her head, then some limbs (tucked all in my left bump), then her bum, and her little chest with nice healthy heart pumping away. She is not big, just average, doc said she won't guess as she is never right. As for weight, gained 15 lbs total which makes me happy, blood pressure is good. All is well on this end.

ER- sorry you are having a bad day. Perhaps he was feeling overwhelmed with keeping up with stuff? Men don't know how to talk or vent properly. As for the vibrater, I'm surprised he tossed it but for any dad finding his daughters toys would not be a pleasant experience. No excuse for the actions but you get my meaning.
Things will work out. That sucks you had contractions, but good they got it stopped. Try to enjoy the last bit of being pregnant. Maybe you could come to an agreement of how you can help out, without risking things. He can bring you the clean clothes and you can fold them in bed (for example).

Tainted- hope things are going well with Jett.

Sugarlys- don't you have an appt soon?

Blessed- has rotations killed you yet? Along with hormones?
Hope it goes well for your scan


----------



## blessedlife

Hopeful, glad the baby is good. I'm happy the doc did a scan so you could see her. Sounds like all is going well, how is the house? :)

Sugarlys, have they found you a replacement for you to train?

ER, I would second what Hopeful said. A discussion about expectations may be the best thing. 

I have my doc appt today to see if we can do the transfer Thursday. I'll let you know what they say. Rotations are going okay.... K's boss from Canada came in town for a few days and he took K & I out to dinner last night. Nice family guy, he represented you Canadians well! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's pouring here. But backordered ordered microwave came in and is being delivered today. So I guess it's a good day to clean house and get in order for BBQ tomorrow. One problem. I don't feel like doing anything, lol. House is good, just need to unpack odds and ends.


----------



## blessedlife

My doc was warning me before the ultrasound that they normally don't check this soon but then did the us and immediately said, "oh, you'd be fine to transfer today!" :dohh: My lining is 10.7 and we scheduled the transfer for Thursday. I'm SO glad I pushed for early checking. They shouldn't be so damn surprised, this isn't the first time we've done this and I'm reacting the exact same as last time. Oh well, at least I'm looking out for us. Don't think it's going to work but I'll be damned if we don't have the best chance possible!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Are they just not following their patients closely enough? Wow, that is pretty thick of them. Glad you are on top of things and pushed for what you want. Maybe you should be the fertility doc :) not them.
I know you are remaining pessimistic about the whole thing and it working, perhaps as a defense mechanism??? Anyways can we remain optimistic for you? I really want to give you my power of positive thinking. Hope all is well and youve been able to get more zs by avoiding those nasty chocolate beans. You should have a handful of those in your lab cost for rotations, huh?


----------



## blessedlife

You know, Hopeful, I think they are just too comfortable/lazy with the standard protocol. They do this, if it works, fine. If not, they're willing to do the exact same thing again, take more of your money and see if it works. Sad. I think I'm pessimistic b/c the most likely outcome is what happened last time. I also refuse to ever get that excited just to be that devastated 48 hours later. So, we'll do this and just see. 
I think the coffee beans in the lab coat would be brilliant but we saw a little flea or something in the bag and threw them away. I was worried it had laid eggs.


----------



## Sugarlys

Good luck, Blessed! I will be thinking of you for sure :) I understand your need to be cautious so we will be optimistic for you, just like Hopeful said!

ER - stay strong. Soon you will have your little one and all this will hopefully fade to the background.

AFM, 33 weeks today. I told them at work today that Monday would be my last day. I am having a hard time keeping up with the demands of the job. Yes, they hired someone else and she has done the job before at another school so the training will be minimal. They were totally fine with me being done then. And, they are having a baby shower for me Wednesday! My first one! :) Anyway, it is 3am and i can't sleep because my body is aching so I am going to go watch one of my pvred episodes of Big Brother...night all!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm glad they are so understanding and supportive!

Three mom2mom sales this morning with my sister...going to scout out stuff I still need, like the fisher price rock n play sleeper... The room I'll be staying in on the first floor is tiiiiiiny and a basinet or pack and play would be too big.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

How's everyone?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- glad you are done soon. It's best to take a hint from your body and rest. Trust me once you start to feel that way it only gets worse.

ER- thought you had a crib? Do you mean for baby to room with you at first?
Hope things have settled down at home. Sounds like your sis has been good for you lately.

Blessed- wow, your lining sounds thick! So by Thursday will it be too thick for optimal implantation or just right? I get why you need to remain in a certain frame of mind in order to avoid the extreme sensation of loss it it doesnt turn out. The ladies who treat themselves as pupo, I honestly do not know how they do it. It's definately a loss if it doesn't happen. Nine months ago on my second IUI I lost hope and it became happiness when that test came up positive. I think it was easier to think the worst, in my case anyways. Oh and about the bug, that's gross. Maybe just a fruit fly?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yeah it's like a baby hammock...

https://www.fisher-price.com/en_US/brands/babygear/products/51903

Just to use for the first few weeks while recovering from the section


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Where are my gals at today? I miss you all!
Had a bit of a lazy day, it rained lots, went to the lawyers for final paperwork on sale of old house. It's done on Friday! So relieved...


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! Not much to report..I go in for blood work this morning and the transfer is scheduled for tomorrow. I try to study for my neuro exam on Friday but I'm exhausted when I get home so that should be a scary test! I started the progesterone so my boobs are huge and sore and I haven't been sleeping well..FUN! 

Hopeful, glad the house paperwork is getting done, that'll be such a nice relief.

ER, did you talk to your dad?

Sugarlys, are you done with work?

Tainted, Hello! :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls!
Yes, I am finished work! And I am very happy with my choice. Feeling much better..my feet aren't as swollen at the end of the day and I am able to nap whenever I need to.
I had a Dr appt yesterday and everything is good...dr is happy with my weight gain and everything else was normal. I have an ultrasound tomorrow because at my last one the placenta was lying low so they are concerned if it hasn't gone up that I would need a c-section. 

Blessed - good luck with the transfer! (and with your exam)...wow lots to think about! 
Hopeful - that will definitely be a relief once your old house is no longer yours!! Congrats!
ER - hope you are still feeling good....not much longer now. Are you getting nervous?
Tainted - hoping you are enjoying lots of snuggles with that new baby :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- tomorrows the big day! Hope it all goes swimmingly well! Test on Friday huh? Good luck, maybe once you aren't spaced out from the transfer you can get a bit of study time in. As for the lack of sleep I have hit the true late pregnancy insomnia. I go to bed and sleep a few hours, them I'm up and tossing and turning for a few, then get a couple more hours and it's time to get up, with me dragging my bones :(

Sugarlys- congrats on being done work. That's great news! As for the low lying placenta, in like 90% of cases it moves and resolves itself without issue. I hope this is the case for you and you don't have to have the section. Time has flown by huh?

Today it's 2w4d to go! Crazy, I doesn't feel like I'm that close. This pregnancy is so different from last time. With him I was ready as of 37 weeks to get the show on the road. This time I just keep moving along, without too much issue.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg 5 more days! I'm not nervous yet, I'm just more anxiety ridden about him being born healthy and alive.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's natural to worry close to the date. Just try to trust the docs know what they are doing. And you really can't help anything by worrying now, save your energy for the big day. Have you spoken to BD yet? Is he going to be in attendance?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

My sister will be in the OR with me... He will be there to see the baby after we are out of recovery. He told me he won't be staying the night to help me because his gf isn't comfortable with that. Ooooooooookay, like she has anything to worry about... I just had a baby and I wouldn't want to see him naked anyway... If I did I'd probably crush and twist his balls! Hahahah jk... Kinda.

He keeps telling me he has money for me to help pay off the bills... But I haven't seen him in over 9 or 10 weeks... So at this point I could care less. As long as he signs the affidavit saying he's the father and his name is on the birth certificate, I'll let my attorney go after him for everything... I don't need the stress


----------



## Taintedlove

Sooooo sorry I've been vacant ladies! It's been a trying 2 weeksish! 
My infection got worse I had to go back to the hospital and they had to try 3 different types of anti biotics to try to get a hand of it! And this is all bc of a sneeze I think! It blew a stitch on my inner incision. 
Well I'm starting to feel better! :) and NO PUKING!!!!! Hallelujah! 
Mom and babe got a touch of something gastro, both are feeling better today but last night... Oh Lordy! I went to bed at 620 this am! Haha! 

I am missing Phil quite terribly, and I feel bad that he's missing out on this fabulous boy! 

How did the transfer go blessed? 
Er girl... You will do famously in the OR!! Are you super excited to meet your little one? The section feels mega weird.. The tugging is the worst part!and it took like 25 minutes! Good luck my dear! 
I'll bet your glad the house business is all done, hopeful! 
Sugarlys are u gettin bored of the time off yet like I was? 

Ok pictures are on Facebook from my phone, but I still can't get down the stairs! If it was only one flight I would be all on that! Lol soooon... Promise! 

K bathrobe and feed then off to sleep we hope!


----------



## Taintedlove

Bath time*


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds as though you are lovin life with your boy tainted :) sorry about Phil, when is he back again? Hope everyone is now healthy in your home. :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh man I'm glad youre doing better! Infections are no fun!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies.
Sorry to be the one posting this but Blessed contacted me and informed me she will not be on BnB. Her last embryos did not survive the thaw to transfer. :(
Very sad news and I'm sure she could use our positive thoughts and prayers.
It will be a while I'm sure before she is able to focus on this again (ttc), so let's wish her all the best with her schooling and becoming a doctor :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Oh no! Tell her I'm so sorry and that I'm keeping her in my thoughts and prayers...she'll be an amazing doctor.


----------



## Sugarlys

:( This makes me so sad. Prayers are with Blessed and K today


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Life is very unfair, and to some of the best people. I hope things get easier for her and K from this point on, as they have had their share of hardship.

On another note, today is my anniversary :) K and I were married 4 years ago today. Crazy to think how fast time goes by. We tried to have kids right away, so goes to show you how thankful I am there is fertility clinics. No ways we would be a family with two kids at this point without them. This is why I feel so hurt for Blessed right now.


----------



## Sugarlys

Happy Anniversary! Our 4th is next Thursday! 
Working in the education system I see the unfair-ness of life...you have all these horrible people giving birth to kids they don't want and can't care for...and then you have people who would be amazing, wonderful parents who can't have kids. Makes me crazy.

I have an ultrasound tonight to see if the placenta has gone up...hopefully it has!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh good luck Sugarlys! When was the last one done? Like I said most cases it resolves itself. Great choice for a marriage month! It's funny, today is raining, but for the past 4 years and 8 years previous sept 20th has been beautiful sunny weather. I'm grabbing Swiss chalet for dinner, as I don't feel like cooking, and it's a special occaision.

Poor girl I know who had a baby boy had her 6 week follow up today. It didn't go so well, as the doc who stitched her tear stitched too far. Now she has to go back and have it re-cut and stitched properly. They basically stitched her hole shut so she can't have sex, wtf right?
I feel so bad for her and I feel that should be reported as doctor error, but shes too nice and shy to complain. Now she has another recovery time to deal with.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg that's horrible! How could a doc that does that for a living screw it up in the first place!

Happy anniversary to both of you :) it's a great month for weddings 

Had an ultrasound today... Everything looks good for Monday... He's predicted to weigh in at 8pounds 11 ounces.... Holy crap!


----------



## Taintedlove

Oh ER... Don't worry about the size! Almost a month before Jett was born he was estimated at 6.6 and babies are supposed to gain a pain a week... He was 6.15 so they may be wrong! And they were verrrrry wrong with my sisters twins! 
Happy anniversary!!!!!! 
I think we will get married in December! I love Christmas and so does Phil! He will be home Wednesday thank goodness! This little boy is so fricken adorable!!! You guys should meet him!!! Lol hey ever thought about skyping??
Sugarlys.. I'm sure you will ok with the placenta! Good luck! Keep us posted
Poor blessed! I feel so terrible for her! If I could pop out a baby for her right now I would! She's a wonderful lady and I am sure her baby will happen just maybe it isn't her time yet... My thoughts and prayers will definitely be with her! 

I miss Phil so freakin much! And it's like my sex drive has been turned on with a switch! I didn't think I lost any of my sex drive during pregnancy but well... Haha!!! I'm sure my incisions aren't ready for that but uh... Not sure I care that much! 
That of course is not the only reason I want him to come home lol 
Ok sleep when the baby sleeps right?!? 
Night night girls! :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Also.... Sewed up her vagina????? Omg!!! I'd die! That's completely terrible! He should have someone sew up his pee hole! 
K bed


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I think he sewed it not fully shut but very tiny. Crazy though that this happens. I said ' god I hope that doc isn't anywhere near my delivery!' same hospital, so now I'm all friggin nervous.

Oh and my OB checkup today was okay. I waited forever, with child in tow, had to entertain the student resident, then get checked again by my actual OB. Anyways baby's head is 'very low in the pelvis' and next week shell start cervical checks if I'm okay with it. Nothing new to report, except that I am mighty uncomfortable and had sciatic nerve problems this morning. After we got out we werehf hour late for lunch, both me and X grumpy and hungry. I booked my next week one first appt, as I can't deal with that again. It's crap I was there for an hour and a half to see my actual doc for five minutes.
Oh, our old house is closed :) no longer ours to worry about. Life is normal once again, as much as it can be :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I've learned that first appts rock lol. That's great that the old house closed!!!

The ex told me that he's not sure if he wants to stay the night at the hospital to help out with his son. His gf doesn't feel comfortable with us staying the night in the same room. I can't help but feel sad for my son because his daddy doesn't want to be with him 24/7... It tells me how important his son is to him :(


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- Perhaps his mind will change once he lays eyes on him. For men it only becomes real once baby is here except for a small percentage of them. She is insecure about it as she knows he is a cheater and therefore realizes the same could happen to her. Sometimes priorities change and men see that it's about the child and you sacrifice for them. If he is unable to realize this then he is not a man but just a boy pretending and is going to be a hassle in your life. I prefer to hope he will realize and put his child's needs as a priority.

Tainted- so glad to hear things are going well. Glad Phil will be home soon to help with baby and get some family time in. I think December can make a beautiful time for a wedding, I'm just not a fan of cold or snow, but I find it pretty!

Thanks ladies, we feel great now that the deal is done. We have been here just 3 weeks, and I love it. It feels like home. Still needs personalizing but it's coming along.

Sugarlys- any update on that placenta.


----------



## Taintedlove

It's so hot here! Thank god I'm not pregnant anymore! 
This little boy is so wonderful! Man I love him so much! I however can't handle mom telling me that I need to do this and this... Perhaps maybe I dot wanna raise my children the exact same way she did! God bless her soul for being here to help out l, however visit is running a little long! She is going to my sisters the day Phil comes home! I need that time alone with him! 

I think we are going to move.. We miss living in the country... In the woods with a wood furnace and the wilderness all around! Only issue is my job... I think that's what I'm gonna do in the next couple of months... Looking for a place to move possibly and a job in the area which we choose!

How are you girls feeling? I wonder about Mirna.. I hope her pregnancy is progressing well! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I've been worried about mirna too :(

Baby boy will be here tomorrow!!!!!! Omg!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I hope your mom tones it down a notch for you tainted. Help is nice, but you also need to figure out what works for you and your son. Some people forget there is a difference with telling someone how to do it and by asking what they can assist with. Sounds nice for you living in the country. It really is all about the kids, and the less hectic lifestyle is great.

I wonder about Mirna too, as she told us she wouldnt be disappearing like that again. I hope nothing bad has happened.
I should be taking a nap right now, an laying on the couch and trying but my heartburn is not letting me :( my son will be up soon and we are heading in town to shop for new matress, bedroom set, sectional, etc. I slept on my cozy loveseat from 4am to 7 this morning as I can't take that piece of shit bed anymore. I wake up in pain, and it's not just pregnancy it was before that.

ER- well that's exciting, tomorrow huh? Good luck and hope it all goes smooth for you.
We shall see how sperm donar reacts and maybe changes his tune. Enjoy your little man.

I also am feeling the urge to beat my hubby senseless as he's got none anyways. He is doing so much to annoy the shit out of me today (his only day off) and its only halfway through the day. It'll prob get worse as we are going to his moms for dinner and she'll push booze on him. I am not fn driving again. I drove him around last night after quite a few beers, he can deal today. I am uncomfortable, not feeling the support I need from him at all. He has been complaining about me like crazy the past two days, ong it's driving me mad. Sorry, just needed to get that out. I feel like crying I'm so angry, damn hormones


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow! Tomorrow already, ER. Good luck - can't wait to hear all about your new baby boy! We will be thinking of you tomorrow!!

Hopeful - sorry you are frustrated....I can't believe how close you are to having baby #2. You are having a c-section, right? I can't remember. 
Soon I will be the only pg one left!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Guys aren't really good for anything lol.... That's my conclusion


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I just needed a vent. He just feels so entitled to bitch when he actually does something in a day, cause normally he does nothing so this somehow entitles him. Forget thanks for brewing me coffee (second batch Ashe won't drink my decaf), oh and thanks for breakfast, lunch, dinner, thanks for washing my work clothes for me, thanks for vacuuming and packing for the baby all three times we went out today....blah I'm just annoyed when he gets in this ungrateful mode. I bawled my eyes out before we went to his moms, and he realized he'd pushed much too far, stopped saying a word.
Except in the car where he asked what was wrong with me (really) to which I explained I don't want to talk then as I can't control my tears. Whatever, he knew I'm not going to talk when I have to look presentable going to his moms, that's why he tried then....avoidance.

ER- it's wonderful to think you are having your baby tomorrow!

Sugarlys- vaginal if possible, avoid c section this time unless necessary.
I'm very discouraged reading posts online as it seems everyone is having a c section, or organizing to be induced, it's like the land of convenience babies and I can't help but feel its wrong. I know some are medically necessary but from what I can tell about 70% of the time it's not.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Guys really are emotionally inept. They just expect us women to do stuff for them and I think it's because their moms did it for them. That's just my theory though.

I'm freaking out... Omg surgery :( my first one ever. Both surgery and kid wise. Omg.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's strange being awake and feeling...well something, even though it's not supposed to hurt. I didn't feel pain until they started pressing down on my rib cage as he was up under the edge on it. I was crying cause I couldn't breath and thought they were breaking my ribs. Besides that it was tugging basically.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

That's good to know! I should try to get some sleep... I need to be awake by 4am.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck ER- thinking of you today :) everything will go well. You'll be snuggling your boy before you know it!


----------



## Sugarlys

Yes! Thinking of you today, ER!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Baby Leo is here!

7lb 11oz and 20in long! His blood sugars have been perfect with no breathing issues! He has soooooooooo much hair!


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh good! I have been thinking about you today, wondering how everything was going. How are you feeling??? Hope that you sleep tonight! :) CONGRATS MOMMA!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats ER! Glad everything went well and your boy is healthy happy and here :)
Hope things went well with his dad. Enjoy your first night with him and try to rest up and get up to get up and about quickly. Ask those nurses for help while you are there, that's what they are there for.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Everything is good... His dad stayed the night last night but then he got on my nerves this morning when I told him he needs to use the bathroom in the hallway if he was going to blow it up and he threw a fit. He left here about 1pm and he should be back about 730pm. He only plans on staying until midnight, but that's okay... He freaked out over every little noise the baby made last night. He's pretty overwhelmed... It's been a lot of firsts... First time holding a baby, changing a diaper, etc. But he did sign all the legal documents for the birth certificate.

He has sooooooo much hair!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good, glad he was a part of things. That's great he dove in head first. Glad he left and gave you some space too. Blowing up over something small at this time is normal. It's a stressful time and it comes out in weird ways.


----------



## Sugarlys

Can't wait to see some pics, ER! Hope you are feeling well today!

Tainted - how is that little one of yours??? When does Phil come home? I am sure you are just itching for him to be there!

Hopeful - still feeling good??

Quick question - the last few nights I have been so ridiculously thirsty in the middle of the night....I wake up and drink huge glasses of water to try and quench it. I had my G. Diabetes test done at 29 weeks and everything was fine - is this thirst normal?? Anyone else have it?? My next appt isn't until next Tuesday so I am just wondering! Thanks ladies - have a good day :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Last night was a rough night, but I was doing it alone and he was really fussy and wanting to comfort nurse since he got his circumcision. So far he is passing all of his health tests.

Sugarlys, I'd consult with your doctor to be safe.... But I craved ice water through most of my pregnancy.... I'd go through a pitcher of water in record time lol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Generally it's fine to be thirsty if you drink and you can quench it, it's when you keep drinking and drinking and you can't satisfy it there is a sign of issues.
Just follow what your body needs (don't forget it is housing and sustaining an extra person) and mention at next appt. unless it gets worse or worrisome then call.
I wake up to get water at night all the time. And then I wake up a few more times to pee out what I drank, lol, so much for sleep.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies :)

Sugarlys- any word on the thirst thing?

ER- how's baby? How r u with minimal sleep?

Tainted- pics of Jett? Hope you are doing well and mom had given u space or gone.

Blessed- I know you won't see this but on the off chance you pop in, I miss you. Hope you are well.

Mirna-??? Are you still around?

AFM- OB checkup- no real progress (1cm at most) posterier cervix, baby still head down and in pelvis, if I was 2cm or more I could have had a sweep :( so now I wait another week, I'll just sit here and use my evening primrose, drink red raspberry leaf tea, and possibly get busy with hubby if I'm not too sore and grumpy.
If I go over they let me go 10 days max, then induction through breaking my water, meds are a last resort. Common baby, we do not want to get to that point!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey! Wow, hard to believe you are that close, Hopeful! Very exciting. I hope that things progress on their own and you won't need to much intervention! 

As for the thirst thing - I was fine last night...didn't wake up thirsty once (woke up lots to pee..hah) but wasn't thirsty. Maybe I hadn't been drinking enough those other days or had eaten salty foods? I will still mention it on Monday!

I finally found crib bedding that I like...it is so hard to find gender neutral stuff. So I found this: https://www.tjskids.com/kidsline-willow-organic-piece-crib-p-3955.html
We are very 'outdoorsy' ppl so this should fit nicely!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw, that's cute. Very Bambi but not so girly.
My sons room was that shade of green.
This time I was given a free bedding set from kev's cousin.
It's cute and girly and will work just fine.
Still need the furniture though. I need a dresser to store her stuff, and somewhere to change her for when Xavier is sleeping his room is off limits.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Baby Leo and I are home from the hospital. I've got a bad case of baby blues... Everything is so overwhelming and I've been crying over the dumbest things and just being so overwhelmed. First my dad was cussing up a storm telling me to return the carseat because instead of bringing it up to the hospital room to adjust it to baby he waits until we are in the car to adjust it... With limited space to figure things out. Then he kept looking at all the shops on the way home, so it was very stop,go,stop,go driving... Leaving me in a panic and with a sore incision area. We get home and my sis and nephew are here... And he hasn't had a nap and keeps screaming, which overwhelms me and made me cry. Then I realized that since baby lost a lot of weight, he slipped out of his baby bracelets... I call the hospital but they already cleaned the room. Luckily my awesome nurse is going to recreate the bracelets for me with the extra hospital stickers from my file and mail them to me. Ugh, I never had any emotional freak outs during pregnancy, but now it's coming all at once. 

Baby lost weight... He's now 6pounds 12 ounces. He's slightly jaundiced. He's also possibly tongue tied, which is why he's having a hard time latching. Pediatrician appt tomorrow morning to monitor his weight and jaundice and tongue thing. Right now I'm just pumping and feeding via bottle and supplementing with formula as needed.

Didn't expect the boobs to be hard as rocks... Owwwwwww


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Baby blues is pretty normal, but if it doesn't clear in a couple weeks it could be worse. It is pretty overwhelming dealing with so many changes all at once, especially without a second parent there at all times. Get help with the breastfeeding. My son was tongue tied too and it was frustrating at times getting him to latch especially when your boob is rock solid. Try expressing a bit first then getting baby to latch once it's a bit more pluable. It worked for me. Also make sure when he opens wide you jam as much boob as you can in there, seems weird but works wonders. Don't let others get to you Hun, it's so normal to be bothered by the slightest things, your sleep deprived and functioning on sheer instinct. Just shut your self in a room if need be and sleep with you and baby. I spent quite a few days mainly in bed besides food and bathroom trips.
Good luck. Seek out help if you need it. No ones just knows what they were doing when they became a mom, no matter what they tell you. They all like to pretend to be experts after the fact instead of being supportive.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Thank you Hopeful! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You got it lady. I've been there. I also had days where I'd cry just cause he was crying. Motherhood is not perfect...but you learn as you go.


----------



## Taintedlove

I posted a couple times but my phone actually isn't posting them... Well see if this one goes thru! I'm not avoiding just got annoyed with technology 
Glad to read everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Thanks for the help! Baby is breastfeeding amazingly well now... Basically I pump for a few minutes to ease the "hard as rocks" feeling and then he feeds... Shoving more into his mouth seems to help the latch :)

Today is my 27th birthday and he is the best birthday present ever lol

Is it normal to be kinda anxious over the fear of SIDS? Its not keeping me up all night quite yet, but I'm pretty worrisome over it.

In other news, baby daddy is being baby daddy. He texted me yesterday asking if he could come over and see the baby. I said sure, what time so I could make sure he's fed before then. He then texted me back saying either today (yesterday) or tomorrow. Okay whatever, just let me know.... I told him I was giving him his bath tonight (yesterday) and he said he doesn't want to miss it. 630pm rolls around and I ask him if he is still coming over for bath time. He said no because he was still working on the condo as it passed inspections and he needs to move all his stuff and his gf stuff in this weekend (he has until October 7th off....) but he asked if he could come over tomorrow evening (today). Fine, sure, whatever. Part of me thinks that it's bullshit that he thinks our schedule is going to work around his schedule and that we will be available when he wants to see us and another part of me is thinking but at least he appears to want to be part of his life so I should be as accommodating as possible.

Meh. 

In other news, I leaked through my bra, breast pad, breast shell (nipple issue... Now semi resolved), and tank top yesterday. Good thing I wore a sweater over the tank top. For some reason my right boob produces a million times more milk than the left side and it just constantly leaks at an alarming rate. I've been sticking towels in my bras and tank tops, the overflow is insane.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's the worst when you type a huge lying post and it gets lost. I started highlighting and copying it before I hit send so not to lose it.
Well it must be the weekend cause Kev is grumpy again. I'm so over this. I'm not talking to him unless necessary and if he cops an attitude with me. He really needs to stop or this is not going to be a very nice time for him. I'm sick of having to make excuses for him, 'oh he's just stressed about the move, the baby' whatever, there is no excuse for being a moody jerk all the time.
I've got a huge list of things we need to get done today and he's already dilly dallying and trying to clean a light fixture and landing that we don't have proper equipment for, instead of showering and getting ready to go get stuff done.


----------



## Sugarlys

ER - glad the breastfeeding is going better. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Good luck with baby daddy - sounds like he doesn't understand that babies work on a schedule! 

Hopeful - I'm sorry things aren't going well. You are right, there can't be that many excuses for someone. You are carrying a child and aren't that grumpy. I hope that you guys can get things worked out because you have an exciting day coming up soon! How are you feeling??

AFM, I'm 35 weeks today...crazy! It is still so surreal that within a month or so I will have a baby. Hubby is painting our nursery on Monday so that will get things moving. Then we need to buy a carseat and a mattress and then we are pretty much ready (except for the hospital bag). I go for my Dr appt on Monday and will find out the results of my ultrasound. Oh, the thirst thing is pretty much gone...haven't been thirsty at night for 3 nights...I must have had something salty that day!

Today hubby is working so I am making pickles, freezing tomatoes for sauce and making pumpkin soup. Trying to use all the stuff out of our garden! Have a good day all!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay so this site or my Internet is messed up. I tried to edit my comment like five times with no luck. I meant 'long' not 'lying' stupid autocorrect.
So I talked to Kev, well tried to while he argued. But I think I got my point across to him. He's still touchy but seems like he realizes my feelings more now. I think he is stressed about new house and how the earning/paying falls on him right now. I believe he really feels like I have all this time on my hands while at home, while he works his butt off. Why do men assume parenting is easy? Especially when they come home and lose it when the kid is cranky for two minutes? Any time I've ever left him with the kid he's had to send messages asking for help, or needs to harrassment me asking 'when are you coming home'? He should know its tough and draining. Whatever, he's a goof!
Anyways, after the last of my spotting from being checked ended this morning, I got more tonight when I peed. Still looks like old blood so I'm not thinking much of it. Got some weird pains today and Braxton hicks. Not trying to read into this stuff but really want to be hopeful.


----------



## Sugarlys

Had my dr appt today. He was happy with my health etc but after my ultrasound the placenta is still low so I need one more ultrasound to decide for sure whether or not I will need a c-section. :( Obviously it is not my first choice of delivery options, but I won't have a choice if it doesn't move up.

Other than that, everything went well!! Hope you are all doing good today! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- glad baby is fine. Sorry about the placenta :( how low is low? Usually they give a measurement. C sec is not a first choice for a lot of us, but in some cases necessary.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

As much as a csection isn't our first choice, it's not horrible. I'm finding recovery to be pretty easy... Well except for yesterday when I got my staples out. They removednthem yesterday due to my diabetes (they usually take them out before you leave the hospital) and the incision looks great but the healing is slow due to the diabetes. 

Which ever way gets baby out safely! Plus no hemroids from pushing! Lol


----------



## Sugarlys

True! I guess it is better to know you are having one in advance than have to go through 30 hours of labour only to find out you need one (like our poor friend Tainted!)
I will know more after my next ultrasound!

ER - how is the baby??? Is the breastfeeding still going okay?
Hopeful - how are you feeling? No, he didn't give me a measurement...I will ask for one at my next appt! Thanks! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys said:


> True! I guess it is better to know you are having one in advance than have to go through 30 hours of labour only to find out you need one (like our poor friend Tainted!)
> I will know more after my next ultrasound!
> 
> ER - how is the baby??? Is the breastfeeding still going okay?
> Hopeful - how are you feeling? No, he didn't give me a measurement...I will ask for one at my next appt! Thanks! :)

I agree with you perhaps having one planned is better than expecting a natural birth only to have to have one. Poor tainted, and I so know how that was for me 23 hours of labor to have an emergency one not expected. It's heartbreaking though you are glad baby arrived safely.

I am feeling good,just feeling need to be proactive in getting things happening. Dtd last night and man was that awkward. I'll spare you details but belly really gets in the way, lol, takes a bit of the heat from the moment away if you know what I mean.

Tainted & ER - hope mothering is going well for you :) pics!!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Pics will be up soon! Promise!

Leo is the best thing that ever happened to me :)

Somehow I've already lost 18-20 pounds of the 40 I've gained


----------



## Taintedlove

Wow... I'm glad you are healing well ER! I'm just starting to feel better but I blew an inner stitch when I sneezed and I got an infection from it and its taking forever for my body to heal from that! :)!!! 
I hope that they either decide to give u a c section sugarlys or you just go naturally... And not do like a hundred years of labor then them say OHHHH time for a section like me! Cuz that sucks! I'm super happy that everything is healthy. 

Sorry I've been vacant... Phil is home and I tend to drift away while he's here so we spend tons of time together! 
Things are going really well here! Like I said I'm healing well finally! ER girl I had my staples taken out after the hospital too.. But I liked it when they took them out bc my incision was healing and itchy so it weirdly felt good! Lol 
Jett is growing like a weed and believe it or not... He will be a month old in 2 days! Crazyyyyy! 
He gets weighed and measured again next week. 

Oh ladies... It's snowing! Lol wtf! Grossss! So Jett and I are having a pj and movie day!
He's getting better at sleeping! He does however have trouble passing gas and pooping first thing in the morning but once he gets things rolling... All good! :)! 

Ok gotta change señor poopy pants!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow, Tainted. A month already?? Time does fly!!! I am glad Phil is home and that you are enjoying some family time - has your Mom gone home?? Snow? That is cruel. I checked our long range forecast today and they are calling for wet snow here on Thanksgiving Monday....yikes!

ER - wow that is a lot of weight gone quickly! Crazy since it takes 9 months to put on! Can't wait to see some pics!

Hopeful - haha, I can't believe you even mustered up the mood to dtd...I can't imagine. It's been like a month for us and it was so awkward and uncomfortable...luckily hubby is amazing and understands. Maybe baby will be a Thanksgiving baby?? Can't wait to hear!

Yes, I would definitely rather know in advance I was having a csection than going through labour to do it...I just don't like the idea of the recovery. What is the scar going to be like? (So vain!!!) 
We got our nursery painted yesterday and bought a car seat and a crib mattress. Things are coming together!! If I need a c-section do you think it'll be before my due date?

Anyway ladies, enjoy your afternoon!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

If they don't want you to go into labor first they aim for 39 weeks usually. Let's hope baby cooperates though and moves :)
I never thought before about baby being born on thanksgiving. (Canadian thanksgiving is Monday) Interesting, something to be super thankful for.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Tainted- how did you know that you blew an internal stitch? 

I'll post more later :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

here he is.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0655 (1).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0697.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Oh what a cute chubby cheeked boy :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh SO adorable...congrats :D


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Thanks! He looks identical to my baby pictures except for his daddy's big German nose... Lol


----------



## latoya1

Hi everyone,

First to begin i'd like to say i feel I'm going through a mid-life crisis I'll be 28 next year and i'm eagerly ready to have my little bundle of joy....

Ok. I had sex the night before I ovulated (I took an ovulation test & got the green light) The very next morning, friday sept. 21 I felt ovulation pains. My temp has been high all around the days of ovulation, even right now. My temp was 98.8 this morning. Well i went to the bathroom this morning & was surprised by the light red blood i saw (Sorry) I immediately started to cry, its like i was seeing my baby flushed down the toilet. Went to work and nothing!!! Throughout the day i only saw light red/orange/pinkish color kinda like salmon, but only when i wiped. Came home and its red again when wiping. but now nothing on the pad, only when i wipe. 

Im frustrated!!!! My period is due in 2 days. Is this implantation bleeding or early period???

BTW, no cramps whatsoever, only twinges the past 2 days.


Thanks all


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies :)
So update. Had my OB checkup, I'm 39w4d. Cervix is very soft, 2cm dialated, and she was able to get right in there and poke around babies head. She said she is extremely optimistic I will go into labor on my own and it'll most like happen within a week, but if she had to shed give me the full 10 days over to try. Next Wednesday I go in (if I am still pregnant) and then we'd schedule for induction (minimal) after that 10 day mark. Wow, can't believe it's so close now! I had a feeling things were happening as some of my mucous plus came out yesterday. Well we've been connected for over 10 or 11 months talking on here. And it's finally come down to all the babies coming. Well soon Sugarlys :)
And I'm sure blessed will be following suit very soon :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow Hopeful!! Very exciting :) I am predicting a Thanksgiving Monday baby!! Glad things seem to be starting on their own! How did you know about the mucus plug? 

AFM, we picked up our car seat today and I got a bedding set and started to pack my hospital bag. I am finally starting to get excited to hold my baby...it only took 35 weeks ;) I am an apprehensive type and it often takes me awhile to warm up to new things...but I am finally getting there!!

Night ladies!

Oh, Latoya - when I had implantation bleeding it was just on the toilet paper one time when I wiped...it didn't show up on my underwear. Fingers crossed that that is what is was for you!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It was there onthe to when I wiped after a BM. So I checked my cervix myself and it felt very squishy and there was a bit more on my finger. Sorry if that was tmi but I just knew she would give better news today :)
Ps if you check yourself make sure you are super clean as you do not want to introduce any bacteria. I used a glove (hint, grab a few from the box next time you have an appt :)


----------



## Taintedlove

I got my friggin period. What the eff! Ugh. And cramps to boot yay! 
Also I want another baby! Just saying! Lol

Hopeful... Almost ready for baby this is sooo nutty!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!! 
Yayayayayay! Keep us posted and I pray for no induction! 

Er girl. I sneezed and felt ridiculous pain and the dr thinks that is what happened and why I had gotten the infection! Stupid! And really 3 rounds of anti biotics.. Amoxicillin, cephlex and uhhh some other big worded one! Lol 

Sugarlys it took me awhile to get excited too.. Basically the second I finished work I was excited! 

This weekend is thanksgiving and I am heading with my family(weird to say) to Edmonton to my sisters, my parents are there and my brother may show up too! My sister is babysitting (also weird to say) sat night so we can go out! 

Ok gotta run! Love ya girls!


----------



## Taintedlove

And that baby is adorable! And the hair!! WOW! Jett does not have that much! At all not even close!
Congrats miss ER!


----------



## Sugarlys

Your period already?!??? That is cruel and unusual punishment. Are you breastfeeding? I thought it didn't come back until you started breastfeeding.

I have heard that as soon as birth is over you forget all the horrible stuff and can want another baby....if YOU can forget your horrible pregnancy and birth and want another one than ANYONE can! That gives me great hope! Hahah

Both of our families live around us so we don't need to travel for Thanksgiving...my parents live about 20 minutes from us and hubby's live about 15 minutes...we are very lucky. 

Happy Thanksgiving my Canadian friends!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Hopeful... How exciting! It's coming up sooooo soon!

Baby had a scare yesterday... He wasn't peeing as often, still hasn't pooped in almost 36 hours, was running a fever, coughing up mucus, wheezing, not feeding as well either. Took him to the doc, his fever broke. They took a lot of blood (omg I cried more than he did) and I have to take him back this afternoon. His fever seems to be gone thank goodness. He's peeing a lot now... Still no poopies. The doc said his nose, ears, and belly looks/sounds good. But he's only gained 4 oz since we left the hospital last week so the doctor is concerned... Especially since he originally weighed 7-11, dropped down to 6-11, and is only 6-15 now


----------



## Hopeful42nd

He should be okay ER. It's good they are being cautious but it takes time to gain back weight. My son also lost over a lb of birth weight and he put it back on by his 2 week checkup or shortly after. Also you need to keep in mind that he's breastfeeding which means he uses almost all of what he eats efficiently and doesn't really have waste to get rid of. My suggestion is offer him the breast more often. Every three hours rule is more for formula babies. I fed my guy every hour and a half for the first few months of his life cause he was asking for it. Sucked for me but it's how he thrived. Breastmilk is used up faster by the body so it's not uncommon they should eat more and poop less. Keep watch on the wet diap's though. Oh and Xavier had tons of hair!

Sugarlys- thanks, I'm getting so pumped now. We dtd again last night, it was even more awkward than last time but whatever, it's our last chance to be intimate till the all clear after birth from the doc so may as well try to take advantage, lol.

Tainted- I knew you'd change your tune about other babies. It's like as soon as you spend time with your child all those previous thoughts melt away, you just want to give them everything, including siblings :) plus every pregnancy is different. So Jett has minimal hair huh? Sorry about your period. It's different for everyone. Mine didn't come back till 6months as that's when he slowed down on bf'ing and ate solids. I was happy to get it cause it meant my fertility was coming back too. Yeah for more kids :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Happy Canadian thanksgiving ladies!!!! Man I am stuffered!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Happy thanksgiving :) its my due date. I am sitting here having contractions which are not crazy painful but definately enough to make me cringe. Last time my water broke, I don't know if these are timable or not cause I've got no clue how to time them. Lol. I'm sure I'll know when they keep coming frequently and for longer. Just trying to get fully packed to make sure I'm ready to go. Pretty sure it's very soon, like tomorrow morning or something.
Wish me luck ladies. Keep you as posted as I can.


----------



## Sugarlys

AHHH! Good luck! I was thinking of you today wondering how you were doing!! I will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow - can't wait to hear the good news!! :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Good luck!

Well they did blood tests on Leo on Thursday, followed up on Friday. Apparently his blood work came back positive for 2 bugs, so we were sent to the hospital. Because he is so little they had to do a full sepsis workup on him, which included urine tests, nose swabs, blood work, and a lumbar puncture. I never cried so hard in my life... I was in the hallway listening to him cry and not be able to help him :(

We spent the past 48 hours in the hospital to be told that he has an enterovirus aka respiratory infection and that the two bugs were actually skin contaminants from the initial poke. We are hem and semi resting now... He still is all mucousy and coughing, which means I'm not sleeping lol. I do have the humidifier running full blast to help him though


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies. Sorry I went MIA but I had my baby girl!!! Ella Sophia was born at 3:44 this morning after a fast and furious labor. After I started the mild contractions from 5-6 Sunday 12-15 minutes apart, they got more intense and I had a nice warm bath at home, after that at like 10 they were like 5 1/2 minutes apart and getting rougher. Got K's mom over and took off for the hospital (30 min away).
Got there and they did not believe I was in labor, they made me pee in a cup saying that bladder infections can cause contractions. They asked me to get up and walk for 15 minutes at 1, which I could not even stand during a contraction and they were coming every 2 1/2 - 3 minutes. When she came back in I was 5 cm and crying in pain. Only then did she admit me, take bloods to do an epidural, and get me to a birthing room. Got the epi, but I was still apparently 5 cm when they checked me there but having contractions 90 sec apart, they were horrific and I was screaming! The epi was misplaced and didn't work!!! They gave me a nitrous mask which also did not work worth crap all. Since they kept telling me I wasn't progressing I was horrified and told them to get the doc and c section her out, just put me out. The doc came and checked and I was like 8 1/2 9cm, she broke my waters and the next second I was 10 and pushing. 4 contractions later she was born. I tore and am so sore but I'm so happy she is here. I want to kill the hospital staff for being royal screwups but whatever. Nothing in my life ever goes as planned.
Sugarlys- don't worry, it's my bad luck and yours will go fine.


----------



## Sugarlys

Congrats!!! How exciting :D can't wait to see pictures!!

We chose the same girl name!! Hope that is okay....!!!! Hope you are feeling okay :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm okay :) I love you we have the same fabulous taste in names :) it was a rough ride but I'm thrilled :)


----------



## Sugarlys

I bet...and how great that you could do natural this time instead of a c-section!! How is she doing???


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Omg congrats!!!!!! A beautiful name for a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Taintedlove

YAYYYYYYY CONGRATS!!! I'm so happy you could go naturally! :):) and such a lovely name for a little lady! 
Can't wait for pictures and when I get home I PROMISE to put Jett pictures up! 

What a thanksgiving present for you to be thankful for! 

Congrats again... You're next in line sugarlys!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Thanks ladies. Will post pics soon :)
She is doing great besides cluster feeding which means mommy gets no sleep and no rest for the boobs. Ah well.


----------



## Sugarlys

:) Are you still in the hospital or are you home? 

I go in for my dr appt today - hopefully I will find out more about what I will be doing!! I'll let you guys know when I get home!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Sugarlys :) hope things are changed

I'm still at the hospital just getting all ducks in a row for discharge. Better sleep last night, she finally let us have a 4 hour stretch of sleep.


----------



## Sugarlys

Oh good..hope you get home okay today!!

So....good news! I was at the dr and he said that when he was reading the ultrasound report something didn't look right, so he asked the radiologist to re-read the us...turns out he read it wrong...placenta has been fine all along! 

The only thing the us report said was that the baby's kidney's should be checked at birth - dr said this is a common request...anyone else have this?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yep! My little man had an enlarged kidney all through my pregnancy. We just had his kidney ultrasound yesterday. It still looks enlarged, but the doctor will discuss it with me on Thursday at his office. There's a great chance that he can outgrow it and it can correct itself before toddlerhood, but on the rare occasion he doesn't, he will go through corrective surgery when he's an older toddler (like 3ish). Common treatment is antibiotics for a year or so to prevent urinary tract infections/kidney infections. I guess it's super common in little boys and the majority outgrow it, so no worries.

4 hours of sleep? Lucky duck! Mine only sleeps for 2 lol!

Today was a big day for the little guy... We drove out about an hour to go get his birth certificate... Then drove another 30 mins to give a copy to the attorney, then drove another 20 from there to HR to get him added to my health insurance. He loooooooves the car rides. Doesn't surprise me, my car is getting older (2006 with 130,000 miles...) so the ride can be pretty bumpy and I guess soothing, as he slept for 4 hours in the car (why couldn't it be while I was home and also sleeping?). Tomorrow I go back to the attorney to sign all the paperwork and get everything ready for court. That should be fun... Especially when the ex asks to come see the baby, I tell him sure be here by 6pm. 545pm comes around and he texts me telling me he can't make it at 6, but he can do 7 or 8. At that point I tell him to not come over because... 1) he knew about this all day, so to tell me you can't make it at 6 when u got 15 minutes... That's disrespectful, 2) he obviously has no respect for my time, or the baby's schedule, 3) the world does not revolve around him. He did this 3 days in a row. He threatened me saying that he's going to tell the courts that I'm keeping his child from him. I laughed because I have proof via texts that I've been accommodating in giving him 3 chances in a row to see his son. 

He's just a bastaaaaaaaaaaaard. But he finally came over yesterday to see him for 30 minutes... And that's only because he said he had a check for me for over a week and I got fed up and told him to bring it over before he leaves for his next project, as baby needed a winter jacket, diapers, and warmer pjs.


----------



## Sugarlys

Thanks ER! I'm trying to not think about it because there is nothing I can do at this point!

Wow, I don't know how you manage with such drama! Good for you for being on top of things and keeping records of everything. How are you feeling? Is everything healing okay?

I started having Braxton Hicks today...(I think!). I haven't had them up until this point but my stomach goes through times of being super rock hard and then it stops....they aren't hurting or anything. Crazy to think that I am due in a little over 3 weeks..>AHH. Hope all you ladies and your babies are doing well!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Weird double post....


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I had some nagging uncomfortable pain a few days ago, but yesterday and today I've been exclusively nursing him during the day instead of nursing every other feeding... Well as a result I've been bleeding heavier compared to the spotting, so maybe that was the pain? Not sure. Follow up appt on Monday for me, tomorrow for him. But other than that, I'm feeling good :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

First full day at home with everyone :) going okay...just trying to keep up with home, food and toddler. K stresses me out as he cannot relax or give me a break without me telling him what to do so I'm tired. I just told him to take our son to the park to let him run around do I can get dinner going and feed Ella. He did it so thank god. Not looking forward to sleepless night but Ella has been really great all day. No trouble at all! Knock on wood lets hope it continues. We ventured out for pads and which hazel wipes for me...my butt kills, lol, but still feel much better than I did after the section, sorry ladies :hugs: I do know what that's like!

Sugarlys- wow 3 weeks!!! So exciting :) and that sounds just like Braxton hicks to me. I am thrilled for you that the placenta is fine! It's really exciting to not know when you are going into labor, and feeling the changes.

ER- such drama is just draining. Sorry you have to deal with that and a newborn :(


----------



## Sugarlys

Glad you are home, Hopeful!!

I wasn't dilated at all yesterday at the dr but it feels like the braxton hicks are coming every 15 min or so...of course I am probably overreacting...when should I be concerned?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

You'll know, it'll hurt not just be tight. Every15 is fine. It's every 5-6 that you need to serif it continues and head for the hosPital. I had to sit or lay down to handle mine once I really knew they were contractions. The other stuff is more just prepping to strengthen your uterus.


----------



## Taintedlove

It's blessed bday today.... Happy birthday girl!!! I miss you! Phil goes back to work Tuesday so ill be more back here then .... Bad wording! Love ya ladies


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Happy birthday blessed! Miss you!!

Yay 3am feeding!

It's my due date today! My baby is 19 days old! And it's also my grandmas 90th birthday!


----------



## Taintedlove

Jett sleeps from 10-6 or 7. We don't have middle if the night feeds anymore! For about a week now! Yay! But I also give him formula at night bc I can't keep up with piggy. Lol we went to get a check! He is 21.5 inches long now and weighs in at 8 lbs 9 ounces! He isn't gaining weight really fast but he's still doing well! The dr suggest a supplement thru the day to help pick it up! 

We are heading NS next week for a quick visit so he can meet his grand parents and great grandparents. I don't wanna fly alone with him oh well! Lol 
Ok bum change!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow...sleeping through the night!! That is great! A reward for the horrible pregnancy/birth perhaps?? 

I am 37 weeks today...yikes!! I can't believe how quickly it has gone...I'm officially SCARED of childbirth. The only good thing about the idea of a planned c was that I would have known when...now I just have to sit around and wait. Oh well..! I just hope it doesn't happen when hubby is on night shifts. I am going to start staying at my parents when he is working nights, just in case!! 

Here is my latest belly shot!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw you look so cute:) any feeling on what the baby's gender is? I knew it was a boy with Xavier, but with her I couldn't tell, it just felt different. I'm sure you will be fine. With everyone else having different births, one has to go just as a normal birth would, so you're it! Just read lots, generally fear is from the unknown. Educate yourself, watch some shows then you won't feel so unprepared.


----------



## Sugarlys

I'm definitely thinking boy...I've referred to baby as "him" since quite early on...we do have girl names just in case :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Man I'm tired. Plus it's so hard to get anything done besides pee. And make sometimes timely meals for my son/hubby. She constantly wants mommy and my tata's!
I know it will change but for now it's hard.
I made pie crust last night and still haven't got to rolling or filling it. It was supposed to be for a chicken pot pie yesterday. We ended up with chicken strips and fries, lol.
I need to go for groceries, also to do laundry. Ugh, it's piling up...guess I just have to adjust to disorganized life for now.
I kicked Kev out of bed at 4am cause of his friggin snoring once I finally got get to sleep for a short time. He was so mean all morning cause of it till I spoke to him about his actions. He had stayed up till 2:30 am playing video games while I nursed and changed diapers and was unable to sleep, he drank a few beers, so he comes to bed once irk ally get her settled enough to close my eyes, and he's sawing wood like crazy. After waking himfrom that many times I told him 'enough, you gotta go, your not fixing anything'and he was waking her by that point. I just don't get the me time and selfishness of his actions, when do I get that break from him? Since he was pissy yesterday I decided to take Our do from the tub to get him dried dressed ready for bed and read stories, all while she was screaming and feeding and such so he could take a long soak in the jaccuzi. Did he thank me? Nope.
I know it sounds selfish of me to expect, but really I don't ask for much from him.
I'm sure this is just an adjustment for all of us, but he does need to step up more especially if he plans on doing this Sunday night hockey thing he used to do. Though it's not happening for the first month!
Okay done venting. Let's see if she'll nod off feeding here so I can get dinner going and get dressed to go out for those groceries.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awww your bump is adorable!

Hopeful, I really don't know how youre managing to juggle a toddler, a newborn, and a needy husband. You're superwoman!

I got his kidney ultrasound back... His kidney condition is a grade 3 almost 4, of 5. So next week we go see a kidney specialist and Get a VCUG test done :( I'm scared. We also went to church today... I'm not super religious, more towards agnostic, but it's a family tradition to get the babies baptized catholic because the family funeral plot is in a catholic cemetery and you have to be baptized to be buried there. I could care less what religion he chooses to identify with as long as he's happy and no harm is done to others... Live life closely to the ten commandments because those are basic rules that I think all humanity should follow... I mean, don't do adultery (like his father... And all the hurt it caused) and don't steal... Pretty simple rules for a peaceful life.


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow Hopeful...things sound BUSY. Hoping that hubby has helped you out a bit more today! It was such a nasty day here - so much rain - you too??

ER - :( sorry to hear about baby's kidney...praying that everything goes okay at the specialist. How are you feeling? 

AFM, I have a dr appt tomorrow...interested to see if there is any progress in things...I have a baby shower on Tuesday...so excited!! Anyway, I'll update after my appt tomorrow!

Tainted and Blessed - hope you are both doing well!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I keep hitting the stupid back button on my iPad, I'll reply tomorrow lol but good luck at the docs tomorrow!


----------



## Taintedlove

Soooooooo I have the flu... And scared that I'm pregnant! Haha! I want another but this soon??? Uhm no! Lol I don't want my head in the toilet 9 times a day and taking care I a newborn! OHHHH bother! Lol


----------



## Sugarlys

PREGNANT?! Are you serious?!???? 

Sorry to hear that you have the flu! :( Is Phil still there??

My dr. appt went well..no progression yet!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- we had rain off and on. Just one of those super nasty grey days. The wind has been crazy here. It's blown over Palio chairs and ripped fabric.

ER- not sure about that, lol, he helped out a bit more and went out to the garage and reorganized so I can park my car in it before snow gets here. How nice of him :)

Tainted- where did you pick up the flu from? You poor thing. Hope Jett doesn't catch it. As for being pregnant again, I think your odds of that this soon are rare, but not to say it doesn't happen. Didn't you just say you had your period? In most cases women take a couple periods to get back on track with ovulating, but some ovulate before they get the first one.

Afm- I am alone with two today. Morning has gone well, a bit too well. Everyone was fed but me by 9:15. (baby, toddler, dog, two cats) and I've now had coffee and a biscuit and am finishing getting the final two of us dressed. Got blueberry muffins and bran muffins baking. Figure we can have homeade pizza for dinner and will pull out the breadmaker for fresh dough. Hope my plans work out.i got a bath in last night at midnight do now I'm clean and less hairy :) ah the simple things in life we take for granted huh?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Tainted- how are you feeling?
Sugarlys- praying for progression for you!!!
Hopeful- how dis yesterday go? Seems like a smooth start!

Let's see... Baby is taking to breastfeeding a lot better. He still has his "omgfeedmenow!!!" moments where he gets soooo pissed it's hard to get him to latch on and then stay on. I've been feeding him an ounce of either formula or pumped milk before latching him on and it seems to help him calm down and have a successful breastfeeding session.

I saw my ob yesterday... My incision is healed up and you can barely even see it! It's more obvious where the staples were. She asked me a series of questions... One of them being if I'm having troubling thoughts/thoughts of harming myself or my baby... Sadly, I have. I would never ever ever in a million years act on these thoughts. They scare the shiiiiiit out of me. They come and go randomly, but when they do come, they shake me up for the rest of the day. So today I had an appointment with a mental health doctor... We discovered that besides these thoughts, I'm not depressed or down or have any other symptoms of ppd. I've been diagnosed with postpartum OCD. Weird, I never heard of this before but it's relatively common. And looking at the other behaviors I've noticed... Freaking out about who touches the baby, needing to watch them wash their hands, sterilizing all of his bottles on top of washing them, not putting them in the dishwasher in fear that they may not have truly come clean, etc. Oh yeah, it's making sense now. So I've been given Zoloft to help manage it... It's for depression and anxiety. Right now he has me splitting 50mg pills in half and taking half a day for the first week, but I'm going to see how it effects me, I may be able to stay at 25mg. And approximately only 4% of this medication sees it's way into breastmilk, and according to the book I bought "medications and mothers milk" studies have shown that in moms taking up to 100-150mg had no adverse effects on baby... All gained weight and reached milestones accordingly. 4% of 25mg seems reasonable for me. Obviously, some moms may not feel that way, but if it stops the horrible thoughts and I can still feed my baby, I'm okay. Besides, he gets formula during the night and sometimes during the day.


----------



## Sugarlys

ER, I am so glad that you mentioned this too your dr. Too often women feel ashamed and don't say anything and then the problem just spirals out of control. I know many AMAZING mothers who have had the same thoughts as you so know that you are in a large club (one of those ones that no one else wants to be in)....its especially tricky when you don't have a stable partner to help carry the load and look out for you at the same time. I am so happy you are getting help. Your son is so lucky to have you.

I was getting contractions (I think) a bit earlier today...felt a bit like period cramps?? Nothing tonight though. Had my baby shower - got some beautiful stuff! Very exciting :D


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I figured, I'm my sons only hope for a stable life... And he needs a stable momma. The doctor said most likely the medication will be used on a temporary basis until all the hormones settle down... But who knows. Mental health is pretty illusive at times.

Oooooooh contractions! Start jumping up and down or go get it on or eat spicy food! Lolololol I know it doesn't work, but that's super exciting! Let's hope they come back soon and progression happens sooner rather than later!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- good for you. Funny a friend on facebook wrote a status of 'I feel like such a bad mom' today. I don't know what provoked it, she is an excellent mother. My reply to her is. The mothers who question if they are doing a good enough job for their child and second guess themselves ARE the good mothers because they care enough to worry.
You are a great mother for realizing you needed to be clear and free of the worry to properly handle your newborn. I would say the minor risk of the meds passing into breastmilk is worth the benefit of you of healthy mind. Go see the therapist or whatever is offered to you. You need to relieve your stress by talking things out with someone neutral. Plus you also have us to talk to, so make sure you us us if need be :)

Sugarlys- contractions at 37 weeks? Lucky, maybe you will be one of those early ftm's? Make sure you get on your feet lots, walk, squat, bounce...get that baby lower :)


----------



## Sugarlys

ER...glad that you are able to ask for help..and yes, vent to us at any time!!

AFM, the contractions ended but today my lower back is super tight. I went for the prenatal tour today...yikes..made the whole thing much more real. I came home and cried...I am so scared!! I know that women have been giving birth since the beginning of time but that doesn't help me in the moment.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I decided to rent "dropping the baby and other scary thoughts"... It's a book about well, scary thoughts that come postpartum. They estimate that about 91% of moms and dads have scary thoughts at times, sometimes these thoughts are debilitating and lead to OCD/anxiety/ppd... But sometimes they can be easily brushed off and nothing leads from there.

It's 100% normal to have scary thoughts. It's anxiety causing because the conscious self realizes that these scary thoughts are the complete opposite of what you would/actually want to do and the anxiety of realizing that these thoughts are not normal but yet the worry if you are actually capable of doing these thoughts, or the anxiety can cause a person to not bond or be with the baby to try to keep the baby safe from these thoughts. It's starting to make sense. 

Risk factors include those with previous history of anxiety or depression, or those with a perfectionist type mentality, those doing it alone... Hmm, I've got the risk factors.. Of perfectionistism and doing it alone.

I talked to my sister this morning... And I told her what I'm going through. She told me that it's going to be okay. She had some really bad ppd... She called her husband at work in hysterics saying she doesn't love the baby, nothing about him is lovable, and that she needed to give him up for adoption. Her husband told my mom who told her that she needed to get help right away (she was 3 months in at this point...) and she did and she told me she was on medication for 3-4 months and then she was fine. It was a very scary time for her, but she said getting help was the best thing that she could have done.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow, glad you have someone else to talk to who's been through it. That will be helpful for you. There was moments with my son that he was crying for so long inconsolably that I had to set him in his crib and just walk away for a short time. go outside and get some fresh air. I knew he was safe, just crying. It sets off something in your head that says you have to fix/stop it, but it can't always be done. So if you need that break do it. To back with your head cleared and you'll be able to deal with it that much better.

AFm- coping well so far. Ventured out with two looking for clothes, found some awesome deals of used items. Got six pieces for Ella and Five for Xavier (including a lined letter jacket), for 14 bucks. My sister spoiled us with manicotti for dinner yesterday and today I'm meeting my mom to go to Ella's checkup. She made us dinner for tonight. I feel spoiled :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Wow that is a really good deal!

Baby has been gassy and finally pooped after saving it for a day... First time getting pooped on, peed on, and him peeing all the way up to his hair and ears. I think it's bath night for both of us lolololol


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Lol, never got pooped on, but peed on many times, lol. Ah the joys of motherhood. Everytime I think of baby boys peeing on someone I think of that movie where drew Barrymore is a teenage mom and gets peed on but it ends up in her mouth! Forget the name but friggin hilarious.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Lol that's funny!

Warning... This could be upsetting or triggering... Mentions scary thoughts..











I think that the book I rented and the Zoloft is making a difference already. Gave baby a bath and had a super fleeting thought that I could just drown him... I know, wtf. Usually these thoughts (wont mention the others because they are waaaaay scarier) last a while, like a few minutes, and I put the baby down and walk away or hand him to my parents. This time the thought lasted a split second and then I thought well maybe the water is a bit too high and he is pretty squirmy.... So I lowered the water a bit and we had a happy bath time :)

It was the only thought of the day like that... My brain is quiet and calm today too. Took the entire 50mg pill though.

Talked more to my sister and she told me she kept getting thoughts like how she could just throw the baby over the balcony.... She wished she got help sooner. She didn't know that this a very common occurrence for both moms and dads.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey,
Missing my ladies :) its been busy, crazy hectic, and fun all wrapped into one. Getting stuff done like a simple grocery run is chaotic, been trying to keep my head above water. Not an easy feat, and today was no exception. Got moving late again due to hubby waiting to shower and shave till this morning cause echoes to play games last night again. Once all is said and done we got Ella packed in the car seat and as he started the car and she barfed up a crapload, got herdiaper shirt pants and hoodie along with all the straps of her carseat. I felt like crying. So I changed her, pulled apart the carseat and washed the straps, blow dried them, breastfed her again, and left an hour later. Ugh, not good. Only got done half of what we needed to, his mom was supposed to one by in the afternoon but we called and explained our bad day so she's coming tomorrow.
Made a nice whole roast chicken dinner to make up for the bad day.
Oh to top it off my son is teething and super whiny.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls! 
Hope you and your little ones are doing well. Still waiting here! I had quite a few contractions last night...nothing consistent or painful though. I would wake up and my heart would be racing and my stomach would be hard. I have a dr appt tomorrow so we will see if I am dilated. I am absolutely exhausted and getting sick of my body and the things it can't do. 

Anyway, that is all that is new here!! Hope you are all doing well! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I know it seems impossible now, but don't rush it cause there will come a time you will miss some things about pregnancy, even though it's frustrating and hard to do things.
Good luck with the docs appt and let us know howit goes.
Sounds like Braxton hicks your having still. Just getting ready for the big event.


----------



## Sugarlys

Crazy eh how we are never satisfied! When we are trying to get pregnant its all we can think about, when we are we want it to go fast and after the baby's born we want to go backwards..haha. Makes you want to remember to take time to breath each day and appreciate where you are. I heard a really great quote on the Ricki Lake Show (hah I know) "the days go slow but the years go fast"...I am trying to remember this one!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That is a good quote :) I saw the ricki lake show again recently too, lol. Didn't know she was back. Also saw the Montel Williams show, lol, we must be going back in time!
Think I'm going to brave going out in public and getting my son a haircut. We shall see if it works.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

How did the haircut go?

Any more contractions sugarly?

Today was semi productive... Doctors appt for me to discuss the scary thoughts. Things are soooooo much better, only had the one scary thought at bath time. I think the book and the meds are helping. Also managed to go to the gym tonight. My parents watched him :) I can't believe how much a csection affects the body! I was working out harder and longer while pregnant.

Be back, he's crying


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Okay, he's settled for now.

He's getting soooo much cuter by the day... He's starting to fill out and he's soooo kissable lol. His cries are becoming more distinguishable too :)

The ex will be served court papers this weekend


----------



## Sugarlys

ER - good for you for going back to the gym. I can't wait to get back into shape!! Glad the scary thoughts have started to subside...I'm sure they wouldn't have if you had kept them in!

Hopeful - I know, all these wonderful talk shows...thank goodness for them because I am starting to get a little bored sitting around (I know after the baby is born I will probably desperately wish for a moment alone..haha)...I would love to be alone if I wasn't so exhausted and could do stuff! 

AFM, a few more contractions, last night when I was in bed my whole lower pelvis area was really sore..almost like a period pain...doctor's appt today so hopefully I will know a bit more! I will fill you in when I get home! :)

Tainted - hope you are enjoying your visit with your family!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

He cried :( but then he sat still and just cuddled his blankie. I was not allowed to walk away, hed start crying again. The lady gave him a balloon and stickers and he was fine afterward. He looks really adorable though :)
Next will be a cut and dye job for momma :)

Good luck
With the appt Sugarlys.

Be careful ER- not really supposed to exercise after section
Till you get the all clear at 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awww poor little guy!

The ob said walking on the treadmill is okay for now... I wouldn't dare do anything more! Plus the boobs hurt just walking fast :(


----------



## Sugarlys

Aww poor baby...glad he survived the dreaded haircut!!

AFM, dr. appt went well. Didn't get my cervix checked...dr doesn't like to do it every time because he doesn't want to irritate it. But, all was good!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad everything was good Sugarlys. Did he check baby's position and how low in the pelvis? Only 11 days, that's crazy, time has flown by.

ER- yeah, walking is great. I used to pack my son up in the stroller twice a day and walk for an hour to an hour and a half each time. He was a terrible napped but slept like a champ in the stroller moving about. Got me back in shape fast and was great freash sir for us too. I highly suggest walking outdoors with him if you can, although baby free mommy time is priceless :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Baby's head is down and last week he said it was very low...hopefully that is a good sign!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Baby had his appt with the pediatric urologist today for his hydronephrosis in his kidneys. Right was stage 1 and left was stage 3/4 2 weeks ago... 

Right is completely gone and left is a stage 2!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaay!!!!!!

We go back for a repeat ultrasound in December to see how things are progressing. Let's hope he outgrows it on his left side too :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sugarlys, how's it going? Any baby news?

Tainted, how's Jett?

Hopeful, how's Ella doing?

Well baby is.... Oh boy. He was constipated so I watered down his formula ever so slightly, like just under the full scoop. Well then he started having diarrhea and spitting up and this shrieking cry all day and all night. The only thing that would stop it is feeding him. So I took him to the doctor... It's suspected he has reflux. He's already sleeping propped up as his rock and play sleeper is at an angle. So now I'm mixing formula, any expressed breast milk (I'm only getting an ounce each time), and rice cereal.

He's sleeping! Going on 3 hours! It's the longest he has slept in 3days. Soooo happy!


----------



## Sugarlys

Aww poor baby!! Glad that the dr was able to help! 

No baby yet, but today I have been having a lot of cramping in my lower back that doesn't seem to go away regardless of what position I am in. I am heading to my parents for the weekend because hubby is working night shifts and I didn't really want to be alone. So, if you don't hear from me, that is why! Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ER- sorry your boy has to deal with reflux. Is it normal to treat it with giving a newborn rice cereal? Is it done so he gets enough calories? I've heard burning more frequently can help. At least you can pump an ounce, some ladies can't even do that.

Sugarlys- good to hear you'll be with someone. Not a good time to be alone. As for the back cramps, I wonder. I had a sore back but not sure if it meant anything or not.

Ella is great. Feeding amazing no suppliment needed. She gets gassy easily but burning her is super easy, I just sit her up and most cases that is enough. My challenge is just keeping up with the two kids and the house, and a husband who contributes to the mess. He has stepped up to help with Xavier but hasn't touched a dish or cleaned much else besides the work clothes he needs alter letting them pile up.
Today at least he put up pics and shelves in Xavier's room, but I could have used his support with getting dinner made and dealing with kids. I was crying when he came back downstairs. It's a work in progress.


----------



## Sugarlys

Home from my parents!! I was glad I was there for the weekend. I was very crampy all day Saturday, Sunday and now nothing! Had a dr. appt today...nothing happening. Have stress tests and an ultrasound booked for next week if I don't have baby before then! Also, my dr will be away all week next week...hoping baby is born before then!! 
Hope you are all doing well and survived Sandy!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm good, survived Sandy, not sure if I'll survive my kids, but I'm still here.
Ella is in a growth spurt, Xavier is acting out a bit, I'm running low on time and patience.
Hope baby comes soon sugarlys


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Baby daddy is being manipulative and crazy now that he got the papers from my attorney. I'm fed up with him and told him there is nothing to talk about, if he has questions he can call my attorney. Texted him today to let him know how baby's well child visit went and he hasn't texted me back. Oh well.

Other than that... Baby is doing well on formula, rice cereal, and breast milk diet... He's just over 10lbs already!


----------



## Sugarlys

Sorry things aren't going well with baby daddy, ER. Hope that you are able to get everything worked out fairly for you! How are you feeling?

Hopeful - hope you guys are doing well! 

Tainted - you home yet?

AFM, due date is tomorrow. Getting impatient but not a lot of signs yet. I was having quite a few Braxton hicks last night but I think I was dehydrated. Anyway, I will keep you updated!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah for due date Sugarlys! Hope things get moving for you as going overdue is not fun! Have you done anything to help things along?

ER- I'm not surprised he's being guarded considering the peppers were served. He's probably being mindful of anything can be used against him in court, and who knows if he's sought council himself to fight or at least figure out what his rights and chances are. Don't forget she could be pushing him to do something, it may not just be his choice.

I am doing well. Or was until last night, when Ella decided fussing all night was better than sleeping. I think it was just gas issues and shouldn't be ongoing, but man, that was exhausting. She's been up a lot today as well so hopefully to ight we shall all sleep better.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey guys! Well its my official due date!! No, I haven't really been doing much to hurry things along, except walking. 
I had contractions last night about 10 minutes apart for a few hours but then I fell asleep and they were gone when I woke up. I'm hoping that is a good sign though! Hubby is at work today and is getting very anxious about the whole thing...he's called so often today...
Anyway, hopefully I will have stuff to update before too long!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wishing you the best Sugarlys! One day past is when I started labor with my son. Luck! Hope you get to meet baby soon!!!


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey gals,
Well I woke up in the middle of the night with horrible back cramps...and my stomach was quite upset...the back cramps have stopped but I've been to the bathroom a few times since I got up...maybe a good sign? 
I have a dr appt today at 2 so I am happy for that! Hoping to find out if things will be starting or not! Hubby is off for 2 weeks for hunting season, so now would be a great time to have the baby! Luckily he hunts really close to home so I can get a hold of him if I need to...and he comes home at night..lucky :)

Anyway, hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ooo, that could be a really good sign. Let us know how your appt goes!


----------



## Sugarlys

2cm dilated, head is very low and cervix is soft (not sure what that means though)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sounds like it's almost go time!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It means any time baby says you are good to go! Wahoo :)


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey gals!!
Had my baby boy :) I will write more later...I am pretty uncomfortable and sitting is tricky. The basics: his name is Jace Garnet and he was 8 pounds 12 ounces and 20 inches long. It was a natural birth but I tore a lot so I have many stitches.
More to come!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Awww congrats!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Congrats momma and welcome Jace :) I feel your pain about the pain from tears, it sucks but will get better reasonably quick. It was funny, I talked to my sister about it all, how I could take the pain, the minor hemmerhoids, the swelling, but what I feared was pooping. She laughed when I told her, then said 'I know what you mean 100%! I cried for the first two weeks whenever I had to poop, before even going. We all go through it, but we survive and are stronger for it'
I hope you are getting some sleep and he is eating well :) xo


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Here is my baby girl Ella Sophia. Sorry it took me so long to post this.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

She's soooooo cute!


----------



## Sugarlys

Adorable! Well, today is one of the first days I can sit on a chair to go on the computer. 

So, I went into labour last Tuesday at 1:30 am but stayed at home until 11am. Got to the hospital with contractions 5 minutes apart. Was 2 cm at 12. Went in the bath, on the birthing ball and by 4:30 I was 8cm. At that point I had some fentalyn and an epidural. However, the epidural only froze half of my one leg so I did another 6 hours of labour without it. By 10:00 the dr came back to fix the epidural thank goodness and I had it in time for pushing. He was stuck and so they needed to use the vacuum. I tore quite badly and have many stitches (I didn't dare ask how many). It was the most surreal experience I have ever had and I felt like I wasn't in my body, but that I was floating above it watching it all happening.

I was in the hospital for 3 nights because they wanted to make sure he was latching properly before they discharged us. We have been home since Friday and it has been quite the adjustment. I have learned so much about myself and my husband since. My husband is unbelievable with Jace. He has so much patience and looks at him with such love...I am going through the stage where I still feel detached from my body (I don't think it helps that it hurts to nurse or to pick him up). His sleep is starting to adjust and he is back at his birth weight so he is getting enough while breastfeeding. I guess I just expected all these things to come easily...didn't think breastfeeding would feel like a chore and I feel guilty at times for resenting it. I also didn't expect to be so up and down with my emotions. I am so happy at one point and the next I wonder how I will ever be equipped enough to raise a child. I know this is all completely normal and my hubby has been great to talk to. 

I have had so much support from both our families with meals and them coming over so I can nap etc.

Anyway, enough bad stuff. Jace was born healthy and is such a happy baby. I am just happy it is not this time last week :)

Hoepful - Ella is ADORABLE! Hope you are doing well! How the heck do you do this with 2!???? I hear you about the pooping...luckily it has been working well for me so far...I have been amping up on the bran and veggies.
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- do not think you are alone. Breastfeeding is a chore and the most difficult one at that! It's conflicting when the thing that gives you pain and takes away your time and is just life sucking in general, is the best thing and providing life to your LO. I will tell you once you get past this stage it's a beautiful, not painful and really convenient thing. It will turn around it'll just take loads of your willpower and family support to get there.
Out of all of us we had two surgeries, lots of tearing and stitches, two failed epidurals, omg, where are the normal birth stories??? Are we a lucky group of girls,lol (sarcasm)
As for emotions, I have the anger issue at times, not severe or dangerous. They say it's a sign of postpartum stress disorder but mine is very rare so I don't think it classifies. Totally normal to be dealing with the baby blues. Welcome to more hormonal hell. We are here to listen :)
He's super cute!!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Jace is super cute!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, had to share.
I put a blanket in the dryer, wrapped my girl after feeding her, it made her dozey, put her in her bassinet awake and she is now sleeping peacefully! I have space and no baby in my bed! Woo hoo. Now if someone could shut my husband the hell up with the snoring I'd be good. Oh and if I was sleepy enough to actually sleep! Go figure.


----------



## Sugarlys

Ooh that's a good idea, Hopeful!

Things are going pretty well...Jace is sleeping for blocks of 4 hours at night which is great. I honestly feel like all I do is breastfeed him. Hubby gets the snuggle time and then I get the feeding. Also, I feel like hubby has bonded so much more with him than I have. I can be holding him and he is just screaming but the second hubby gets him, he calms right down. 

Yesterday was the first day I ventured out to the grocery store by myself with Jace. It went well! He slept the whole time in the car, in the shopping cart and all the way home. Felt so good to get out! My stitches are still tugging a bit and feeling sore. Hopeful - how long until you couldn't feel them anymore? I am just so paranoid about them getting infected! 

Anyway girls, my mom and sister are coming over shortly and I am going to decorate the house for Christmas while they look after baby. Hope you are all having a great Saturday!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm glad the outing went well!

I return to work tomorrow! I'm so excited!

The bad part? My milk is disappearing. I don't produce much and it's getting to be less and less :( I'm lucky to pump half an ounce while using fenugreek and blessed thistle.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's not good ER! Do you pump after each time you breastfeed? 

Sugarlys- outings that seem so small are a big deal with babies :) congrats.

I had my 6 week pp checkup, and I've been cleared for landing...lol. All is apparently healed, we had the birth control talk and things are good. Ella has been having some spit up issues and a couple projectile incidents. Seems better today but keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## Sugarlys

Hey girls!
Glad your appt went well, Hopeful!
ER - how is it being back at work?

We have had a wild week. We had Jace circumcised on Wednesday and it went well until that night when he started bleeding like crazy from his little weiner. It was so scary...we took him to emerg where they basically held gauze over it for 3 hours to stop the bleeding. I have never felt more guilty in my entire life..poor little man. How horrible it is when you make choices that hurt someone else. The reason we decided to c-size him was that we have had family history of non-circumcised men having to get it done as teenagers/adults because of infections so that was our choice...of course at 11:00 at night in the ER I was definitely regretting that decision! He is much better now...crazy how fast they rebound. 

The other stuff that is going on is that he is not getting enough breastmilk from me. He has been so fussy any time he is not eating and sucking his hands etc..I bought a pump just to see how much milk I am making. I could get 2 ozs out of one side but then 3 hours later when I pumped again, I couldn't even get 1 oz. So, we have started to supplement with formula for a few of his bottles and it is making all the difference in the world. The other night after a formula bottle he slept 12-5:30. Magical. 

Anyway girls, hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I have the same issue with my milk supply, it's heartbreaking. Being back to work is great! I finally am starting to feel back to my old self. But no one told me that the first period after birth is like a crime scene blood bath... I'm soooo over being a female right now.


----------



## Sugarlys

Yikes! Like super heavy?? Isn't there so many amazing reasons to love being female?!??


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Yeah super heavy. Like soak my undies and pants using a super plus tampon... Then it stops and your like "good lord!" and then it starts again. Omg. It's physically draining... No pun intended. I've been so exhausted.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Poor Jace and his little weewee :( that had to be tough. Did they not do it in the hospital when he was born? I had Leo done because his dad asked me to... And since I don't own one myself, I figured his dad has his best interest at heart. 

Baby snuggles are the best, aren't they?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Man, that's terrible. Is he okay now Sugarlys? That's sad for you to be regretting a decision you made for his well being that had a bad outcome but it's all fixed up now. Poor little man and poor you.
My choice to not have it done was that why do it if we don't know he'd have problems or not, if faced with a problem he can always get it done, but no uncircumcised guy I know has ever had a problem.
So things have been busy, sorry I've been MIA lately. We all got colds are are trying to shake it. Poor Ella all clogged up trying to feed and breathe at the same time, it breaks your heart. Had to miss my best friends baby shower because of this damn cold :( did some Xmas shopping, and made a turkey on the weekend, since I have birth on our thanksgiving.

ER- that blows :( no period for me but I still have some contractions when I feed that the odd time causes a hint of spotting in my cm. it sucks, have to put on a panty liner and I'm 7 weeks postpartum. I know they say it can last up to 8 weeks but last time I had maybe 3 weeks of bleeding do this was weird to me.


----------



## Sugarlys

No, they don't do it at the hospital here anymore..you have to go to the drs office. He is MUCH better now. Saw the dr today and he was happy with how it has healed..we are all back to normal! Also talked about the supplementing thing with them today...they said do what you need to keep baby healthy and yourself sane. Felt so good to hear!

Last night Jace slept from 11:30-6...amazing what a good nights sleep will do :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's an amazing sleep from a little guy! Wow, happy to hear you are getting more rest Sugarlys! I know how sleep deprivation makes you feel not so sane. My baby girl is still in my bed sleeping, lol. She woke up a couple times to eat but in four hous lumps so we are still not 100% on a routine. She slept from 7:30-12:30 ate them from 1:15-5:00, then was up to eat at 6:30 and fell back asleep with me and I snuck out at 7:30 to grab my boy and make breakfast and coffee. It's now 9:30 and she is still out.
She is getting so much more interactive now. Actually tries to play with toys by swatting them with hands and feet. Loves have conversations with you, and talks to random household items, the light on the bedroom ceiling is a favorite, lol. She coos and smiles too.
Anyone else watch the lady on Oprah about the five words babies use? It's kinda cool and it worked for me a couple times yesterday. It's just reflex sounds that babies do and they can be hard to discern but are sometimes very clear. Look it up on YouTube (five cries babies use)


----------



## Taintedlove

Hey girls! 
I totally haven't forgotten about you guys! I have had a VERY trying experience! Lol 

First and foremost... Ella and Jace are stunning babies! Ella looks sooooo petite. How is everyone's little ones doing?!? 

Ill give you all the lowdown! So last time you heard from me I was in NS while I was there I could feel a lump in my stomach right above my section scar and it was hard and hurt! So I went to the hospital and he said its just the infection returning. So he put me back on antibiotics and said my body will reabsorb it! I went back 3-4 days later bc it was like the size of a tennis ball and hurt like crazy! He said take Tylenol and sent me home! I was like uhhhhhh. So the day before I left I went back yet again.. Bc it was now as hard and the size of a softball... He sent me away again! I didn't tell my mom how bad it was bc she wouldn't have let me get on the plane! I landed in Calgary called my OB and asked if I could come today since I had an appt the next day. She listened to what I had to say. And told me to go right to the hospital! 
I was admitted immediately for a week I had to have surgery bc the infection hard eaten thru my abdominal wall and was only mm's away from my uterus! 

Since then things have been incredibly wonderful! Jett is growing like a bad weed! He is THREE months old already! And he is teething! His front top tooth and eye teeth are almost thru! So he's even a bit fussy! 

I had one period after preggo and it was like a massacre in my pants honestly! And because I had to heal from the beginning all over again our sex life was blah! Well I started feeling better 5 days before Phil left again for camp! And well apparently I'm not a 28 day cycle post baby... Bc I found out 4 days ago I'm preggo again! Lol 

I'm going to the dr to see if all is ok for this or what not! 
The baby will be due 3 weeks before Jett's first birthday! August 17th I think! 
Phil comes home in a week and we are gonna get married in between Christmas and New Years! Lol bc we are never gonna get chance to. 

I miss you girls! After Christmas life may slow down enough for me to get on this more often!
MERRY CHRISTMAS gals! Hope you are all enjoying your babies! I know I am!


----------



## Sugarlys

WHAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?? Congrats my friend! How exciting! I guess the 'we only want one baby' thing didn't last eh??

Can't talk for long..heading to Jace's dr appt..i'll write more later!


----------



## Taintedlove

So I had my first dr appointment today! Did my blood work as well and have my dating ultrasound on jan 7th. Lol this is all so funny to me right now cuz it's more surreal then the first time around!


----------



## Sugarlys

Wow! So what did the dr say?
Were you pregnant when you had surgery? So exciting...hoping you don't get sick this time around!!

Things here are good...we had Jace's dr appt the other day. They were concerned the last time we were in because he had only gained 1 ounce in a week (that was before I started supplementing him)...so now I am breastfeeding him and then once he is done eating, I top him up with formula. It is really working well for all of us...I am less frustrated which is making it easier for him to nurse, I think. Anyway, when they weighed him, he has gained 2 pounds in 2 weeks! He is now up to 10 pounds, 4 ounces. So relieved! So we will keep doing this for as long as I have milk. Everything else was good at the dr. I can't believe Christmas is in under 2 weeks...SO unprepared! 

Well, I hope you are all doing well....we are definitely doing much better..getting into more of a routine and loving it :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey girls :)

Okay omfg tainted!!! Talk about crazy! Preggers again?? Congrats and you are going to be one superbusy momma! Hey, moms of twins do it and so can you. That is also crazy about the infection, surgery stuff. Glad they delt with it. So no morning sickness this time?

Sugarlys- glad to hear he's growing well. I had Ella's two month checkup, she was up to 10.8 lbs. she so cute, seems small to me too. I'm glad you are in a better routine now, you get to enjoy more when you can.

Anyone heard from ER lately? I've been busy and kinda slacked on here. My babies are amazing but definately do not match up unless it's crying. They never nap at the same time! So needless to say I'm tired and more grays have grown in, gotta get a due job. For Ella to take a bottle of breastmilk tonight, but then she fussed at my nipple. Hope I didn't create a monster, I just need some mommy time!!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sorry I've been MIA. Dealing with the courts and baby daddy drama is no fun... But we are very close to reaching an agreement.

So I went back to work the day before thanksgiving... I had to work on thanksgiving, but the person who was catching me up with the changes at work didnt work that day so I was in the computer lab. Where I met mike.... We've been dating ever since!

Omg pregnant again!?! Congrats!


----------



## Taintedlove

Yup I'm crazy! 

Also we planned a makeshift wedding! We are getting hitched tomorrow! 

I don't have much time just wanted to check in and tell you all I'm feeling great thus far... Almost 7 weeks! 
Love ya gals and babies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Taintedlove said:


> Yup I'm crazy!
> 
> Also we planned a makeshift wedding! We are getting hitched tomorrow!
> 
> I don't have much time just wanted to check in and tell you all I'm feeling great thus far... Almost 7 weeks!
> Love ya gals and babies!

Congrats you crazy momma! Have a wonderful quickie wedding today! :) so happy to hear you are well so far :)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats on the wedding today!!!

2nd period since I had him.... Ugh, it sucks. Hopefully the bloodbath murder scene will end soon. 

I can't believe he's 3 months already! He's 27.5 inches long and 14lbs already.


----------



## Sugarlys

Happy Wedding Day! I hope it is a great one!! 
We are doing well...Christmas was great! I think Jace has a bit of a stomach bug today...crying a lot and not wanting to eat as much...breaks my heart! There is a huge flu outbreak around lately, so I wouldn't be surprised.

ER - exciting about the new man...how does he do with the baby? Time really does fly, doesn't it...we are almost at 2 months old and I can't believe it. 

Hopeful - was your Christmas good?..I am sure as your son gets older it is more fun with all the presents etc.

Anyway girls, happy new year!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sugarlys- Christmas this year was super fun to watch Xavier's face when he opened gifts. He is loving all his new toys and they are taking over my house. Lol, we moved to get more space, now we have that space filled with train and car sets and a blow up ball pit, along with much other stuff. My little girl cleaned up on clothes and a few baby toys :)
I still have to go get my hair done (my present from my mom), but getting the time is hard, and Ella hates bottles :( gotta work on that.
As for me hubby bought me a Canon rebel T4i !!! So thrilled and am taking loads of pics of the kids :)


----------



## Taintedlove

Happy 2013!!!! 

Soooo this pregnancy is different! I'm hungry ALLLLLL the time! I'm losing my hair and I've only thrown up once an that was New Year's Eve night and I'm pretty sure it was bc we were at a party and I was eating reallllly late and greasy too! I've been a little nauseated too but not bad! I'm a lil sleepy most of the time but then can't sleep when I'm in bed... Lol 
Monday is the first ultrasound.. For dating purposes

Happy New Years girls!


----------



## Taintedlove

All is well! 8 weeks 1 day! Hr at 169 and only ONE baby!!!:)


----------



## Sugarlys

Phew!! Glad everything is going well! Have you been sick?
Hope everyone else is doing good! Things are good here...Jace is 2 months today..wow. He has been sleeping 10-6 for the last few nights...what a treat!!


----------



## Taintedlove

Everything is great!!!!! I've thrown up twice only! And hey!!! Ill take that! Man if I get sick once a week I will be laughing! 
I cannot seem to get Enough water this time round! Or sleep for that matter! Was I this tired last time around? I don't remember bc all I can remember is barfin my face off! 
Jett turned 4 months 4 days ago and I can barely believe it! His bottom right middle tooth is almost threw the gums and man I hate teething! Turns my bubbly boy into crank master! 
Phil is gone and I don't even remember him being here we were so busy with Christmas and wedding yadda! 

Also starving all the time which is new to me! Any of u like that?


----------



## blessedlife

Ladies, I know I haven't posted in a while but I have to share this with someone! No, not pregnant (well, maybe) but our experiences have been so crazy I just can't stop shaking my head.


So when K & I were ready to start trying for a baby, I was about to turn 38 and he was 39. I didn't wait around to see what would happen and got us checked out right away. I had uterine polyps that I had surgically removed but the real problem was K. His SA was bleak and we were told our only option was IVF. We did our first IVF around this time last year. 


I got hyperstimulated during IVF and the 10 embryos we created had to be frozen b/c my estrogen was too high & preganancy could send me into a coma. We were upset but a few months later were able to do a frozen embryo transfer. (Can I also just metion the shots for an FET suck!) Our first FET ended in a very early miscarriage. Our second FET a few months later didn't even happen. After doing those dreadful shots we were told the morning of the transfer that the embryos didn't survive the thaw so not to come in. That was it, we were done. We had spent around $20,000 and had nothing but pain to show for it.


After a few months, I was ready to try again. We waited until 2013 to have the money for it and we had a plan. The doc was going to put me on a strong birth control pill to really shut down my system before starting the stimulation shots. The thought was that maybe it would keep my estrogen levels lower and we could do a fresh transfer. So I was on BC for 20 days in Jan. and then went for blood work on day 2 of AF. I knew this was different b/c I was barely bleeding. Sure enough, I got a phone call that afternoon with the nurse saying my FSH level was way too high, indicating that they had shut me down too much!!! They said we had a choice: 1) Go ahead with the IVF and see if I produce *any *eggs, or 2) Wait for my next AF and just start the IVF w/o using any BC pills. The said if we chose option #1 we had a 50/50 chance that I would respond. 

We chose to try but since I had 13 eggs last IVF, K & I weren't willing to shell out $13,000 for anything fewer than 5 eggs. We would just wait until the following month and try again. Doc thought that was a good plan.

So after 7 days of shots I only had 3 follicles big enough to be confident they had an egg. That day the doc said he felt those three were using all the stimulation meds to grow and the others just weren't going to catch up. So we were cancelling the IVF. HOWEVER...since I had three eggs, I asked if we could go ahead and do an IUI. I know it wasn't likely to be successful with K's sperm count but I hated to waste three eggs. Kevin already had one sample frozen, he could go in that morning to give another and then the day of the IUI give a fresh sample. They would then all be put in, giving us a tiny, sliver of a possibility. Doc said sure, certainly couldn't hurt. So I called K and he came into the clinic that morning and gave another sample. 

The doc said that since we were converting this to an UIU we no longer had to suppress my natural ovulation with Ganirelex (one of the shots). He said to go ahead and do the stimulation shots but not the Ganirelex that night. That night, I was pissed. Could we EVER catch a break??? To much stimulation, too little stimulation...it's just too much.

So I go in the next morning for the usual blood work and ultrasound and there were *8 *follicles that were big enough to have eggs! Holy crap, maybe the IVF is back on! But, of course, when the blood work came back it showed that I had already begun to ovulate so we couldn't continue with stimulation shots. We had to do an IUI. I was pissed b/c I finally responded but couldn't do anything about it. I triggered that night (Ovidrel shot) and the IUI was scheduled for the next morning. Here's where it gets crazy....

Kevin was scheduled to give his fresh sample at 8:30 am and the IUI was at 10:00. We get there and the only person there is JJ, the embryologist, in the hallway. He directs K to a room and I just re-confirm that we are going to combine the two frozen samples with today's fresh sample. He suggests we keep the first frozen sample from last year's IVF still frozen and just use the other day's sample with today's. I remind him that we need all the help we can get and he gives me the strangest look of bafflement. He says, "Thursdays sample was pretty good, if today's is similar, that will be plenty." WHAT??? I ask him what he's talking about and he takes me to his office where he keeps his records.

It turns out that the day before yesterday, when we decided to do an IUI and K went in and gave a sample, K's sample was *NORMAL*!!!!!!! Not just the amount but also the percentage of good swimmers was amazing. *WTF???* No one even told us.

I was so excited for K. How wonderful and what an amazing turn of events. 

So when we do the IUI, all but the two largest have already been released and those two looked immenent. Doc then (finally) looked at the sperm report and was like, "whoa". K's count that day was good too. Doc said this actually has a chance of working. I think I ovulated around six eggs. (I don't think they normally would even let someone do an IUI with that many, but this was an extreme circumstance.)

So that all happened Sat. I'm to take an HPT on FEb 16th if I don't get AF.

My head is spinning. Everything is different. We don't necessarily need IVF. The IUI was so much simpler, I would be willing to do that until we get pg and so is K. Even if this doesn't work, I'm just so excited for future possiblitlies.

This has been such a rollercoaster. I was so mad that things once again hadn't gone smoothly but I realize that if I hadn't been shut down so much then I wouldn't had produced so few eggs. If I had produced a good number of eggs we would have just done the IVF and never had found out the good news. It feels like it was meant to be.

So I'm just trying to study for an exam Friday. I have been so bloated and uncomfortable since the IUI. My theory is that I ovulated all these eggs and each of those follicles is secreting progesterone and I'm on overload! 

Anyway, I just had to share! Thanks for reading. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Sugarlys

Ahh! What a story! I have been thinking of you often and praying that something miraculous would happen for you. There are so many wonderful people who deserve more than anything to be parents and you guys are definitely in that category!!!

I can't wait to hear how things are and know that we will all be praying for and thinking of you as you play the waiting game!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blessed- your story written as this seems so much simpler than it has been for you two. What a whirlwind of hope then disappointments. It's like this is a break you were meant to catch no matter how it turns out. I am delighted that they let you do the IUI with so many eggs and good numbers. I am praying you be blessed with an implanter or two. IUI's aren't too bad are they? Did K do anything diff? Was he taking suppliments or anything, make any major changes?


----------



## blessedlife

Thanks guys, that's really sweet. Hopeful, last year after we got the SA results, we switched K's soap to one that was not so drying, he wears boxers to bed, (but not to work...they bunch!) and we got him work pants that had a lot more room. No supplements or diet changes. We did these things a year ago and just forgot about it. 

The IUI was not bad at all. It was so quick, just a doctor's visit. A little uncomfortable but we're willing to do these for at least 6 months before ever thinking about IVF again. :thumbup:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Just checking in! Hi ladies!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ER :) how are things with you?
Ella is growing lots and gets angry unless she is standing or held. Her jolly jumper and exersaucer get used regularly now. I'm still working on me time.


----------



## Sugarlys

How's the babe, ER? Getting big I am sure! Jace will be 4 months this week...so crazy! He has started rolling over and is quite animated. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Leo is doing god! hes 8.5 months... super tall, already in 18 month clothes! I had an extremely hard postpartum anxiety issue but now im faling in love with him all over again. hes the best. Also dating a new guy, we've been together for a few months now and hes wonderful with Leo. How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good here ER. Have a great little dainty girl, my Ella only recently is she filling out (was 13 lbs at her 6mth appt, lol). She is growing right on track, just a small little gal.the best is watching her and her brother interact, they love each other so much. Glad to hear the postpartum issue is now resolved :) enjoy your boy and blessings in life :)


----------

